# Cube Fritzz 2007



## SuperSmashBikes (30. Mai 2006)

Hi Cubefreunde  
Ich hab in der aktuellen Bike ausgabe das Cube Fritzz gesehen. Es steht bei Neuheiten Bike Festival auf seite 56.
Kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist das Bike genau so wie das 2006er Modell???
Die Angaben vom Preis und Gewicht und so sind auch identisch zum 06er Bike.

Kann eventuell jemand mal ein Bild von dem Cube Fritzz von 2007 online stellen?
Bin mir nähmlich sehr unsicher ob ich jetzt wirklich noch bis 2007 warte.

Danke schon mal fürs lesen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

Hi,

könntest du (oder jemand anderes) den Bericht bitte mal einscannen und posten?

Die 2006er Modelle sind noch garnicht draussen/ausgeliefert worden und die schreiben jetzt schon etwas über 2007er Modelle??????  (sorry, musste da gerade mal heftigst lachen ... ) Ich glaube die reden von den jetzt aktuellen (wenn denn ausgelieferten) Modellen ... s.h. Freeride Magazin.

Bevor ich mich jetzt hier wundtippe, bitte poste doch mal jemand den Bericht. Habe jetzt keine Lust mir die Bikebravo zu kaufen .....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüne Fee (30. Mai 2006)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir nähmlich sehr unsicher ob ich jetzt wirklich noch bis 2007 warte.



wer nämlich mit "h" (ich mein das erste!) schreibt, ist...  
Aber nix für ungut!  

Ich nehme mal stark an, dass dies das Modell von 2006 ist. Kannst ja aber nachher mal den Bonzai1982 fragen. Bei dem Titel kommt er um den Thread garnicht drumrum  

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Grüne Fee (30. Mai 2006)

Grüne Fee schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ja aber nachher mal den Bonzai1982 fragen. Bei dem Titel kommt er um den Thread garnicht drumrum



Ach, was sag ich nachher, jetzt!


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (30. Mai 2006)

Achso das das ein Bike von 2006 ist könnte auch sein. Kann es grade nicht einscannen, weil ich nicht an den pc von meinem vater kann.
Ich wusste selbst nicht das die Bikes noch nicht ausgeliefert sind. Wann werden die Bikes denn vorraussichtlich ausgeliefert?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

Da hat einer meine Posts verfolgt ....
Klar muss ich bei diesem Titel zur Stelle sein. Da führt für mich kein Weg dran vorbei.

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:
			
		

> Achso das das ein Bike von 2006 ist könnte auch sein. Kann es grade nicht einscannen, weil ich nicht an den pc von meinem vater kann.
> Ich wusste selbst nicht das die Bikes noch nicht ausgeliefert sind. *Wann* werden die Bikes denn vorraussichtlich ausgeliefert?


Dein Vater hat Platz zu machen, hier geht es um Wichtigeres als Bürokram zu erledigen......

Geh fort mit solchen Fragen, ich kann es nicht mehr hören ...
ich höre mich doch schon den ganzen Tag schreien: Wann? Wann? Wann? 

Also aktueller Stand (und auch definitiv) ist 2te Juni Woche ... we'll see

Alex


----------



## Grüne Fee (30. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat einer meine Posts verfolgt ....



Tja, als (wahrscheinlich) ehemaliger Stereo-Liebäugler kennt man nach so einer langen Leidenszeit seine Pappenheimer!    

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

Grüne Fee schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, als (wahrscheinlich) ehemaliger Stereo-Liebäugler kennt man nach so einer langen Leidenszeit seine Pappenheimer!
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Marcus




Erwischt ... damn.
Aber du hast recht. Pappenheimer hoch 10
Ich kann mich selbst schon kaum ertragen.
Der Wahnsinn ist ja, dass hier immer mehr Berichte in den Mags auftauchen und ich noch weit und breit kein reales Lebenszeichen sehen/hören kann ... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

ICH WILL FRITZZEN

Alex


----------



## Grüne Fee (30. Mai 2006)

... und bald auch das Stereo!

neue Bike ab 6.Juni:

All-Mountain-Bikes zwischen 2400 und 2600 Euro

Das riecht ja geradezu nach Stereo.  

Bin mal sehr gespannt (dürfte eigentlich auch Pefro interessieren)!

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

... wenn er nicht schon abgesprungen ist.

Das wäre aber der Oberhammer wenn die Bikes doch noch um den 6. rum kommen. Alter Schwede würde ich einen Satz gen Himmel machen ... respektive für die Sätze die ich dann mit dem Fritzz mache 

Werde mir dann wohl später das Mag doch noch kaufen müssen ... wo soll das noch enden mit der Bikesucht ????

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:
			
		

> Achso das das ein Bike von 2006 ist könnte auch sein. Kann es grade nicht einscannen, weil ich nicht an den pc von meinem vater kann.




Dann will ich dir mal aushelfen ... Hier der Bericht







und hier der Thread in dem ein gewisser Fritzzfanatic diesen Berich schon Anfang Mai gepostet hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=198394&page=9




Alex


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (30. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann will ich dir mal aushelfen ... Hier der Bericht



Ok Danke, wollte es jetzt grad machen. Gut das ich erst hier rein geguckt habe.  
So jetzt können alle den bericht über das Bike sehen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

D4®k»«f0X schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Danke, wollte es jetzt grad machen. Gut das ich erst hier rein geguckt habe.
> So jetzt können alle den bericht über das Bike sehen.



Spielst du denn mit dem Gedanken dir ein Fritzz zu bestellen?
Wenn ja, in welcher Ausstattung wenn man fragen darf?

Alex


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (30. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielst du denn mit dem Gedanken dir ein Fritzz zu bestellen?
> Wenn ja, in welcher Ausstattung wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> Alex



Warscheinlich die billigere ausstattung. Also die mit der MZ AllMountain 2 für 2.249. Bin im moment noch schüler und fange erst im September meine Ausbildung an.
Will das Bike dann so nach und nach mit besseren Teilen aufrüsten.

Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

Na dann hau rein.
Die AM2 ist sicher eine hervorragende Gabel.
Ich würde dir aber evtl., wenn es für dich möglich ist, zur Louise FR - Version raten. Ist meinem persönlichen Empfinden nach die bessere Bremse.
Aber wenn die Bikes dann endlich da sind, kannst du es ja mal probefahren und dir selbst ein Bild machen....

Alex


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (30. Mai 2006)

@ Alex: Wenn das mein Geldbeutel zulässt werde ich einige Teile gleich am anfang ändern lassen. Bin auch net so der Fan von Hayes. Vieleicht passt ne Formula Oro K24 auch ganz gut ans Bike.
Welche version hast du denn vor zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

Bei mir wird es eine Mischung aus der "grossen" Variante + Individualaufbau ... Mein Händler lässt da gerne mit sich reden und ist genauso ein "Bikeverrückter" wie ich 
Schau mer mal was das noch gibt....die müssen ja erstmal da sein, die Bikes.
Die Oro K24 bin ich selbst nicht gefahren, sieht aber bestimmt super an dem Bike aus. Kannst ja mal dann ein Statement dazu abgeben wie sie sich fährt ...

Alex


----------



## pefro (31. Mai 2006)

Grüne Fee schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal sehr gespannt (dürfte eigentlich auch Pefro interessieren)!



 Da hat einer ja wirklich gut aufgepasst. Aber ich muss Euch echt enttäuschen... 

Zum einen gebe ich nicht wirklich viel auf die Bike Berichte. Nachdem ich diesen Frühling wirklich viele Bikes gefahren bin und dazu parallel die Berichte in den Mags verfolgt habe, bin ich mehr denn je davon überzeugt, das diese zwar als Übersicht gut sind und sich auch schön lesen lassen, mehr aber nicht. Im Durchschnitt wird auch im neuen Bike Test wahrscheinlich wieder mit höchstens zwei Sätzen aufs Fahrwerk eingegangen - das ist mir viel zu wenig, die pauschalen Aussagen kann man knicken. Und anschließend bekommen von 10 getesteten Bikes wieder 9x ein sehr gut - da bist Du hinterher so schlau wie vorher. Meine Meinung: Ein Großteil der heutigen Fahrwerke ist absolut brauchbar - Ausstattungen kann man sich ja sowieso anpassen lassen, wies einem gefällt. Aber alle Rahmen haben doch unterschiedliche Charaktere die dafür sorgen ob man sich drauf wohl fühlt oder nicht - aber da kann einem kein Biketest weiterhelfen, das muss man selbst erfahren. Kann mir aber schon gut vorstellen, das das Stereo da drin ist - wer ein Abo hat, sollte das Heft doch noch vorm Wochenende haben oder?! 

Aber nachdem die Ghost AMR Rahmen bereits in dieser Woche verfügbar sind, ich noch einen Slayer Rahmen günstig angeboten bekommen hab und ne Probefahrt mitm Joat & 575 auf dem Plan steht ist das Thema Stereo für mich endgültig durch.

Ich bin da der Gegenentwurf zu Bonzai - mir könnten sies grad aufn Bauch binden und ich würds nicht mehr wollen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## pefro (31. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre aber der Oberhammer wenn die Bikes doch noch um den 6. rum kommen. ..



Ne Du, das ist nur der Erscheinungstermin für die neue Bike mit dem AllMountain Test - aber der wird dafür wenigstens eingehalten 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Mai 2006)

Hey Peter,

was die "Tests" in den Magazinen angeht stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.
So etwas von unobjektiv und pauschal geurteilt ... zum lachen ist das.

Das neue Slayer bin ich am Weekend auch gefahren und verdammt ... ich war kurz davor. Weil das ist schon ein Prachtbike.
Aber wie du schon sagtest, ich bin ein Fritzzer ... voll und ganz drauf eingeschossen 

Hehe, ich habe das mit dem Veröffentlichungstermin der Bikezeitschrift auch gestern noch gemerkt....jaja das Alter 

Alex


----------



## joergenson (3. Juni 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Du, das ist nur der Erscheinungstermin für die neue Bike mit dem AllMountain Test - aber der wird dafür wenigstens eingehalten
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Nicht ganz. In der neuen MB ist auch ein Einzeltest vom Fritzz abgebildet.
Hat nur ein sehr gut erhalten, weil man bei 83mm breiten Innenlagergehäuse beim Treten O-Beine bekommt, weil in den Hinterbau nur schwere Steckachsennaben verbaut werden können und weil Big Bettys sowieso viel zu schwer sind. Das zum Thema aussagekräftige Bike Magazine.
Was mir allerdings ein wenig suspekt erscheint, waren die ausgestellten Sting/Stereo auf dem BikeFestval in Willingen. Die aufgeschweißten Schwingendrehpunkte am Sitzrohr sehen aus wie Briefmarkenwalzen.
Aber ist vielleicht noch ein Vorserienmodell. Im Katalog (online) sieht es ansprechender aus. Fahre mein BCR dann lieber noch ein Jahr.
Darauf gab es ja auch ne ellenlange Warteliste.

Love to Ride, Joergenson


----------



## Petz33 (3. Juni 2006)

joergenson schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir allerdings ein wenig suspekt erscheint, waren die ausgestellten Sting/Stereo auf dem BikeFestval in Willingen. Die aufgeschweißten Schwingendrehpunkte am Sitzrohr sehen aus wie Briefmarkenwalzen.
> Aber ist vielleicht noch ein Vorserienmodell. Im Katalog (online) sieht es ansprechender aus. Fahre mein BCR dann lieber noch ein Jahr.
> Darauf gab es ja auch ne ellenlange Warteliste.
> 
> Love to Ride, Joergenson



weisst du, was mir ein wenig suspekt erscheint?

Schau dir mal die detail Bilder des Fritzz auf der cube HP an. Seh ich nicht mehr gut oder schuts wirklich so aus, als ob der manitou dämpfer dem sattelrohr arg zusätzt? Sieht irgendwie nach Lackpletzern aus, genau dort, wo die spv Kammer sitzt.

Vielleicht deswegen die "improvisierten" Drehpunkte. war auf den Bikedays in Biel anfang may, hatte leider mir das ganze nicht so genau angeschaut (Starker regen), ansonsten hätte ich sagen können, ob sie damals bereits verändert waren...

Petz


----------



## Flugrost (3. Juni 2006)

Senf dazuwerf:

Ich bin wie viele "leicht irritiert" von der Informationspolitik seitens Cube, "very irritiert" von dubiosem 32% Steifigkeitsgewinn, und hab mich trotz allem entschlossen, Fritzzer zu bleiben weil auf der Haben Seite der Bilanz einiges an Pluspünktchen zu stehen scheinen wird. Wer solange wartet, der kann sich das Gelächter der Kumpels weiter anhören - man isses ja mittlerweile gewöhnt... 
Die Testfahrt in der Toscana Deutschlands wirds zeigen: Fritzz oder Freak

Uns allen wünsche ich voll Rohr eine gute Zeit mit unserem gewählten "Untersatz".

/A


----------



## joergenson (4. Juni 2006)

Petz33 schrieb:
			
		

> weisst du, was mir ein wenig suspekt erscheint?
> 
> Schau dir mal die detail Bilder des Fritzz auf der cube HP an. Seh ich nicht mehr gut oder schuts wirklich so aus, als ob der manitou dämpfer dem sattelrohr arg zusätzt? Sieht irgendwie nach Lackpletzern aus, genau dort, wo die spv Kammer sitzt.
> 
> ...



Habe mir zwar auch das Fritzz angeschaut, aber die Hebelage nicht so genau begutachtet. Wenn ich aber das Prinzip des Float Links oder Dual Control System richtig verstanden habe, wird beim Einfedern der Dämpfer von beiden Seiten aus komprimiert - und das auf einer Kreisbahn. Soll heißen, die untere Aufnahme wird nach oben/vorne bewegt und die obere Aufnahme nach vorne/oben. Aus diesem Grund ist der Tretlagerbereich auch stark "ausgerundet". Der im Online-Katalog abgebildete Rahmen entspricht auch nicht mehr dem aktuellen Stand.
Aber was erzähle ich da. Das erste BCR (mit Stahldämpfer), welches ich gesehen habe (Eurobike) hat mit der Feder das unten geteilte Sitzrohr berührt. Bei Fusion haben die ersten Whiplash-Modelle mit mit der Sitzstrebenverstärkung das Sitzrohr touchiert. Mein letztes Freeride-Bike war eine Wildsau mit Manitou 6W Coil und megavielen Verstellmöglichkeiten für die Geometrie und den Federweg. Was bringt mir das, wenn ich in 80% aller Möglichkeiten mal mit dem Ausgleichbehälter oder mit den Druckstufenrädchen am Rahmen kollidiere .
Ich finde, das Fritzz ist ein optisch und funktionell sehr ansprechendes Rad.
Und 15,2kg sind trotz RF Diabolus Kurbeln, Big Bettys, 150mm Steckachsennabe... ein respektabler Wert für ein Rad mit 170mm Federweg.
Das gibt es bei Specialized, Kona und Co. auch nicht leichter.
Schlußendlich soll der Kram ja auch halten. Und preislich auch noch irgendwo reel sein und nicht, wie bei Scott, Rotwild und Co. jenseits von 5000 EUR liegen. In diesem Sinne - sollte nicht das Wort zum Sonntag - nein am Sonntag - werden

Love to Ride, Joergenson


----------



## Petz33 (4. Juni 2006)

joergenson schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, das Fritzz ist ein optisch und funktionell sehr ansprechendes Rad.
> Und 15,2kg sind trotz RF Diabolus Kurbeln, Big Bettys, 150mm Steckachsennabe... ein respektabler Wert für ein Rad mit 170mm Federweg.
> Das gibt es bei Specialized, Kona und Co. auch nicht leichter.
> Schlußendlich soll der Kram ja auch halten. Und preislich auch noch irgendwo reel sein und nicht, wie bei Scott, Rotwild und Co. jenseits von 5000 EUR liegen. In diesem Sinne - sollte nicht das Wort zum Sonntag - nein am Sonntag - werden
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Das Fritzz steht auf jeden Fall auch auf meiner spassbike-liste.

Petz


----------



## Michii (6. Juni 2006)

Hi,
hab am Freitag bei meinem Händler ein silbernes Fritzz gesehen. Schaut schon gut aus. Ich hatte leider keine Zeit zum Test, aber ich hoffe das klappt diese Woche mal. Jetzt kriegt man wenigsten mal eins vor die Linse.
Gruss
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüne Fee (6. Juni 2006)

Sach ma, hast du da auch zufällig schon das Stereo gesehen?  

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Michii (6. Juni 2006)

Grüne Fee schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma, hast du da auch zufällig schon das Stereo gesehen?
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Marcus



 nein, leider war kein Stereo da. Ich werd aber heut nochmal dort vorbeischauen, vielleicht gibts was neues.
Grüsse
Michi


----------



## mr proper (6. Juni 2006)

Nim ne cam mit sonst bekomm hier einige n Herzkasper.


----------



## MTB-Max (6. Juni 2006)

ohhh ja des stimmt    warst schon da?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juni 2006)

mr proper schrieb:
			
		

> Nim ne cam mit sonst bekomm hier einige n Herzkasper.




WAAAAAHHHHH ... --> Herzkasper .....

Also das wäre natürlich der Knaller wenn sich die ganzen Vermutungen nun in Luft auflösen und es jetzt nur noch Wahrheits-und Realitätsberichte geben würde.
Mein Händler hat mir ja auch mein Fritzz für diese Woche zugesichert.
Alter Schwede, jetzt steigt meine Vorfreude wirklich in's unermessliche (und ja, der anfängliche Ärger bezüglich Lieferzeiten hin oder her ... hab ich mich geärgert??????  )

Aber ein paar Bilder würden mich durchaus auch interessieren 

Hoffentlich sehr baldig am FRITZZEN !!!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (6. Juni 2006)

Cool, dann wünsch ich euch schon mal viel Freude und hoffentlich gutes Trailwetter  !


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juni 2006)

Unter Sommerwetter verstehe ich wirklich etwas anderes ... da wird momentan ja nur das Bike dreckig ... bäh.
Aber ich seh es schon kommen, Fritzz kommt --- Sonne kommt --- Ab auf die Trails 

Alex


----------



## Günna X (6. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ...da wird momentan ja nur das Bike dreckig ... bäh.
> Aber ich seh es schon kommen, Fritzz kommt --- Sonne kommt --- Ab auf die Trails



Hat ein bisschen was von Poesie


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juni 2006)

Autogramme gibt es später, willst du das Fritzz dann mal anfassen? 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günna X (6. Juni 2006)

Ich wäre auch schon mit ein paar Pix und Fahreindrücken zufrieden.


----------



## Grüne Fee (6. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Autogramme gibt es später, willst du das Fritzz dann mal anfassen?



Glaub ich net, der holt sich doch immer einen an seinem Cheetah runter!


----------



## Günna X (6. Juni 2006)

Grüne Fee schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub ich net, der holt sich doch immer einen an seinem Cheetah runter!



jetzt machst du mich glatt etwas verlegen. 
Aber wenn mein Cheetah kommt, dann komm auch...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juni 2006)

Günna X schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre auch schon mit ein paar Pix und Fahreindrücken zufrieden.


Das wird sich auf jeden Fall einrichten lassen...

Was die andere Sache angeht ... nunja, da soll jeder wie er kann und will. Ich werde auf jeden Fall dann die nächste Zeit einen neuen Zimmergenossen an meiner Seite haben, was desweiteren passiert ... das ist unabsehbar und soll hier in dem Forum, in dem sich auch Jugendliche unter 18 aufhalten, nicht weiter erläutert werden 

Alex


----------



## snubnose (20. Juni 2006)

hi leute
ich wart auf mein fritzz in der 5 woche und wollt mal fragen ob es euch auch so geht hab nächste woche ein termin beim meinem dealer und hoff mal das ich dann mein fritzz mit nehmen kann (sonst kann ich nicht mehr) 
bis dann


----------



## Wuudi (20. Juni 2006)

Ja nè ist klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juni 2006)

Sorry ... HA HA HA, in der 5. Woche, HA HA HA
(konnte mir das Lachen gerade nicht verkneifen  )

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juni 2006)

Sorry wegen des Lachanfalls. Ich hoffe natürlich für dich das es klappt ... wie für einige von uns.
Ausserdem, klasse das sich noch ein Fritzzer eingefunden hat.
Leidensgenosse, lese dir mal die hiesigen Threads (Ausstattungsdetails Stereo) durch und dann wirst du sehen wie lange andere schon warten 
Also ich bin gespannt ....

Alex


----------



## Grüne Fee (20. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry wegen des Lachanfalls. Ich hoffe natürlich für dich das es klappt ... wie für einige von uns.



   

Also ich hab heut mein Raid bestellt...



.... und kriegs in 2 Wochen!  

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Günna X (20. Juni 2006)

Grüne Fee schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab heut mein Raid bestellt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denkst du...


----------



## snubnose (30. Juni 2006)

So muss mich jetzt glaub mal hier ausheulen (ist echt nicht meine art)Und bitte nicht mehr Lachen Hab mein Fritzz am 2 Mai bestellt. Da hat man mir gesagt 4 Wochen braucht Cube. Ok denk ich mir, so wieso kein gutes Wetter und ist ja erst Mai dann warten wir mal. 4 Wochen um und kein Fritzz da. OK dann halt noch mal 2 Wochen warten laut Cube, aber ich hab ja auch nichts bessere vor (und das Wetter wird immer besser, grummel) Nach den 2 Wochen bin ich fast vor freude geplatzt. Da ruft plötzlich mein Händler an, dass es sich noch mal um 10Tage verschiebt. HALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL0 Gehts noch? Danach bin ich in ein fritzzloses loch gefallen. Aber was erzähl ic h euch. bei euch siehts bestimmt auch so aus. aber jetzt konnt ich mir mal luft lassen. bis die tage


----------



## numinisflo (30. Juni 2006)

Damit bist du nicht alleine, aber das wird schon ... mich schreckt mittlerweile nicht mehr viel ab.

Fritzz Kommt, definitv !!!!

Alex

EDIT: FREMDRECHNER


----------



## thto (5. Juli 2006)

wann kommt denn fitzz , bin neugierig auf die ersten fotos in aktion und berichte von dem hochgelobten superbike


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Juli 2006)

Fritzz ist unterwegs ... aber da die Stereo-Fanatics ja als erstes bedient werden (die breite Masse der Bestellungen eben) werde ich noch bis nächste Woche warten müssen.
Aber dann gibt es Bilder von mir, ausser natürlich jemand anderes ist schneller bzw. ich hänge auf'm Trail fest 

Alex


----------



## thto (7. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Fritzz ist unterwegs ... aber da die Stereo-Fanatics ja als erstes bedient werden (die breite Masse der Bestellungen eben) werde ich noch bis nächste Woche warten müssen.
> Aber dann gibt es Bilder von mir, ausser natürlich jemand anderes ist schneller bzw. ich hänge auf'm Trail fest
> 
> Alex



nee nee, du hast doch ein gewissen oder ? schöne pics und ein detailierter fahrbericht nach der ersten tour müssen sein... denke das viele wartende und neugierige (ich) schon gespannt sind wie ein flitzebogen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Juli 2006)

Gewissen? Kann man das Essen??? 
Sicher werde ich mein Statement zu dem Bike abgeben ....
Na dann wollen wir nur mal hoffen das nichts mehr dazwischen kommt und der Bogen nicht reisst, meiner biegt sich nämlich auch schon im Grenzbereich ....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (12. Juli 2006)

Servus,
wo bleibt den nun das Fritzz??? 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Juli 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> wo bleibt den nun das Fritzz???
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Servus,

... 

es kommt, keine Angst ... !

Gruss

Alex


----------



## thto (12. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



hoffe bevor ich den playboy kalender auf August umgeblätter habe.....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Juli 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe bevor ich den playboy kalender auf August umgeblätter habe.....



Hehe ... berechtigte Angst, aber grundlos ...

Glaub mir, den Playboy Kalender wirst du ab demnächst nicht mehr brauchen 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## thto (13. Juli 2006)

ich bin mit meinem Canyon ES7 voll zufrieden, aber das torque is scho a geiles teil....






			
				Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe ... berechtigte Angst, aber grundlos ...
> 
> Glaub mir, den Playboy Kalender wirst du ab demnächst nicht mehr brauchen
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Juli 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mit meinem Canyon ES7 voll zufrieden, aber das torque is scho a geiles teil....



... wenn das mal keine Ansage ist ??? 

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Juli 2006)

Hi Leutz,

hier ist es, endlich da und (fast  ) fertig für Trailaction:












Gruss

Alex


----------



## Astaroth (19. Juli 2006)

Servus,
man mag es ja kaum glauben das der Bonzai1982 doch noch zu seinem Fritzz gekommen ist !
Wünsche dir viel Spass damit, damit du die elendig lange Wartezeit schnell vergessen hast.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank ...

ja das Warten (was für eine Wartezeit denn???  ) hat sich defintiv gelohnt.
Ich bin immer noch hin und weg von dem Anblick und dem Bike....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snubnose (22. Juli 2006)

hi bonzai
hab auch endlich mein fritzz und kann dir nur zustimmen. sehr geiles teil. hat leider noch nit wirklich zeit es einzustellen
hast du eigentlich einen komplettaufbau?
ich hab ein komplett fritzz und wollt mal fragen ob das bike im leerlauf auch so laut vorkommt 
gruß timo


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Juli 2006)

Hi Timo,

na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch und vor allem viel Spass 
Ich habe mir einen Komplettaufbau geholt, aber (offensichtlich) einige Teile meinen Vorstellungen angepasst.
Aktuelles Bild übrigens in meiner Galerie bzw. ein paar Posts weiter oben.

Hmm, also die DT Naben haben ein signifikantes Freilaufgeräusch, das stimmt. Aber als laut empfinde ich es nicht, ganz im Gegenteil ... geil !!!
Laut wäre zum Beispiel die Hügi FR oder die Hope II Pro Nabe. Wenn du die mal daneben gehört hast, dann bemerkst du dein Freilaufgeräusch überhaupt nicht mehr 

Wann können wir mit hübschen Bildern rechnen ????

Gruss

Alex


----------



## ibislover (24. Juli 2006)

mir ist da heute auch was im oberpfälzer wald begegnet! ;-)















lg,
phil


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. Juli 2006)

Hi Phil

Da ist dir ja was sehr seltenes über den Weg gefahren, denn ich dachte es gäbe das Fritzz nur in silbergrau? Sieht aber sehr gut aus das Bike - kennst du den Fahrer?

Gruß

Alex


----------



## ibislover (24. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Phil
> 
> Da ist dir ja was sehr seltenes über den Weg gefahren, denn ich dachte es gäbe das Fritzz nur in silbergrau? Sieht aber sehr gut aus das Bike - kennst du den Fahrer?
> 
> ...



jo tu ich. war mit ihm heute unterwegs.
er ist um 2-3 ecken mit cube "verwandt", deshalb die sonderfarbe.

lg,
phil


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. Juli 2006)

Achso, dachte mir schon ... das kann nur ein Insider oder jemand sein der sich Bikes selber lackiert ... 

Wäre mir persönlich aber etwas zu eintönig, so ganz ohne Decals.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (25. Juli 2006)

...selbst bei Bikes kommt die Farbe *weiß* in Mode - kann man schon seit einiger Zeit im Automobilbereich miterleben - mir persönlich würd das Bike so auch seeeeehr gut gefallen...vielleicht spritz ich ja mein Stereo mal in sowas um!


----------



## Cubeflizer (3. August 2006)

Hi,

in Limone bei der letzten Etappe der Transalp2006 habe ich dieses Frizz gesehen




sieht doch reintheoretisch so aus wie die 2007er Version
auch dioe Bremsscheiben (was man auf dem Bild nicht so gut sehen kann )sehen aus wie die 07er Juicy Bremsscheiben

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. August 2006)

Hehe ... ich kenne sogar den Besitzer, bzw. so ziemlich alle aus dem Cubeforum kennen ihn .... 

Es handelt sich dabei aber nicht um eine 2007er Version, sondern um eine Individuell aufgebaute und intern einzigartig lackierte Version des Fritzz.
Quasi nur etwas für Insider ...........

Alex


----------



## snubnose (11. August 2006)

hi bonzai
hast du vielleicht auf problme mit deinem lager. meins wackelt jetzt schon extrem und die kette streift dadurch stark am umwerfer. hab´s meinem händler heut gebracht (schon wieder weg:-( und der macht ein neues rein.
vielleicht hab ich ja auch nur pech gehabt und bin der einzige. so und bilder kommen hab leider grad kaum zeit gruß timo


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. August 2006)

Hi Subnose,

bis jetzt habe ich keine Probleme mit den Lagern. Eine Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme hatte sich nach 2 Touren etwas gelockert, was aber nach kurzem festziehen derselbigen erledigt war.

Mein Fritzz wurde jetzt 2 Wochen am Lago auf Steifigkeit und Robustheit getestet ...  ... das einzige was es von meiner Seite aus zu bemängeln gibt ist die Verarbeitungsqualität der Stahlflexleitungen an meiner Louise FR seitens Magura. 3mal musste ich in die örtliche Werkstatt um die Dichtigkeit der Bremsleitungen wieder herzustellen.

Hier mal ein Bild von mir auf dem Trail bei der Abfahrt vom Tremalzo vor dem Lago di Garda als Hintergrund:






(Weiter Bilder natürlich in meiner Galerie  )

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (1. September 2006)

Das grün-graue Fritzz ist in der tat das 2007er Modell. Es kommt mit der RS Lyric und den ähnlichen Ausstattungen wie 2006.

Ich hab den neuen Katalog bei meinem Händler gesehen.

Das Stereo kommt ebenfalls in einem krassen grün-weiß, total abgefahren.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. September 2006)

Das ist in der Tat sehr interessant.
Der Rider des obigen Fritzz hatte mir mitgeteilt, das es sich um eine Einzelanfertigung auf Wunsch handelt.

Aber wenn Cube diese Farben umsetzt ... finde ich gut.
Ich wusste zwar das Cube neue Farbvarianten anbieten wird, aber nicht in dem Maße auffällig.
ich bin immer mehr auf die E-Bike gespannt ...

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (1. September 2006)

Mit dezent haben die neuen Farben nichts mehr zu tun

Die Option mit der Lyrik mit 2 Step Air ist interessant (2499,- mit der einfachen Ausstattung)!!

Ich werde wohl erst nächstes Jahr zuschlagen.  

die bessere Ausstattung kostet wieder  ca. 700 Euro teurer.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. September 2006)

Die Lyrik (respektive die anderen neuen RS Gabeln) würde ich gerne mal testen.

Weisst du schon welche Teile in der "besseren Ausstattung" verbaut werden sollen?
Wenn das grössere Kit im gleichen Federwegsverhältniss wie die aktuelle Version (AM-->Fox36) ansteigt, ließe das dann einen Rückschluss zu, zu vermuten dass dann 180mm in dem grossen Kit verbaut werden??? Das wäre aber dann wohl etwas zu viel des guten ...

Dezent ist anders, da gebe ich dir recht. Aber der Markt ist ja anscheinend dafür bereit, s.h. Specialized ....

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (1. September 2006)

Die Lyrik ist in beiden verbaut, keine anderen Gabeln.

Ich konnte auch nur einen kurzen Blick auf den Katalog werfen:

Reifen Fat Albert light

teuer:
neues xtr Schaltwerk, rest xt
ich glaube Louise

günstig:
hfx 9
xt

Ansonsten sind die Syntace Parts, die Diabolus Kurbeln und der swinger 4way verbaut. Über die Laufräder kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. September 2006)

Fat Albert Light ????
Wer hat sich das denn ausgedacht ???
Nunja...

Konntest du schon einen Blick auf der Eurobike riskieren?
Bin mal gespannt ob die dort welche ausstellen ....

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (1. September 2006)

Auf der Eurobike war ich nicht, hatte nur das neue Prospekt in der Hand.

Die leichten Reifen entsprechen der Kritik in der Bike.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. September 2006)

Wenn es nach der Bike ginge, würde jedes Bike auf leicht getrimmt werden, das nur ansatzweise Potenzial für's gröbere hat, nur damit die Herren "Redakteure" den Berg besser hochfahren können.

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die Ausstattung, die derzeit im Fritzz verbaut wird ist genau das was so ein Bike braucht und auch der Käufer eines solchen Bikes haben möchte.
Stabile und haltbare Parts.
Der Fat Albert light ist bestimmt die schlechteste Wahl die man sich für so ein Bike vorstellen kann. Meine persönliche Meinung.

Naja, ich werde mir das alles am Sonntag mal anschauen ... ich lasse mich da mal überraschen 

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (1. September 2006)

Ein ausführlicher Bericht wäre toll, und eine Einschätzung ob sich das Warten lohnt.

Die Farbe muss echt der Hammmer sein. Ich bin gespannt!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. September 2006)

Dann zieh dir mal das Video hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237482

Alter Schwede...das Stereo hat wirklich eine sehr krasse Farbe bekommen ....

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (1. September 2006)

Ziemlich grell.
Das Fritzz hatte auch das grün aber anstelle von weiß grau.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. September 2006)

ICH MUSS ZUR EUROBIKE !!!!!

Verdammt, das muss ich mir am Sonntag aus der Nähe anschauen ....

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (1. September 2006)

Ein Bild wäre eine tolle Sache.

Bin gespannt, ob das Teilchen auch in natura auch so scharf ist.

Auf jeden Fall viel Spass.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. September 2006)

Danke, den werden wir haben.

Auf alle Fälle werde ich Bilder machen das es gerade nur so kracht ... kannst also unbesorgt sein, der Fotoalbumserver hier wird ordentlich beansprucht werden 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (1. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Fat Albert Light ????
> Wer hat sich das denn ausgedacht ???
> Nunja...


logische konsequenz.... fritzzfahrer schieben doch immer aufwärts! 

heute @steinwald




























greetz,
phil


----------



## Flugrost (2. September 2006)

Dann fahr mal mit mir, phil.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. September 2006)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> logische konsequenz.... fritzzfahrer schieben doch immer aufwärts!
> 
> heute @steinwald
> greetz,
> phil




Schöne Bilder, aber dem wage ich zu wiedersprechen.
Auffahrt zum Altissiomo am Gardasee:





Aber ich muss gestehen, dass man ziemlich schnell auf den Geschmack kommt, was das Shutteln angeht 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Flugrost (2. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich muss gestehen, dass man ziemlich schnell auf den Geschmack kommt, was das Shutteln angeht


...na klar, wenn man wie Du bergauf die Bremsen zieht...


----------



## mr proper (2. September 2006)

Man in Weiß is das Ding ja einfach nur geil
Gibts das wo zu Kaufen oder haste selber Lackiert (Lacken lassen) wenn ja wie sieh's den dan mit der Garantie aus. Wie stelt Cube da so an?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...na klar, wenn man wie Du bergauf die Bremsen zieht...



... ich habe dem Bremsfingern nur vor der anstrengenden Abfahrt eine Pause gönnen wollen und sie entspannt auf dem Bremshebel abgelegt ... 

@ Mr Proper: Eine Seite vorher wurde geschrieben das es sich um eine Spezialanfertigung handelt. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das diese Farbe in Serie gehen wird. Schade eigentlich, da gebe ich dir recht.

Aber die neue Lackierung des Stereos (s.h. Video Eurobike 2006 Cube) ist mal verdammt geil. Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Farben in echt rüberkommen. Das werde ich mir morgen ganz genau anschauen 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Max (2. September 2006)

weiss mit schwarz gelaserten schriftzügen und schwarzer wippe stell ich mir geil vor, aber des mit dem hellgrün , naja, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, bilder müssen her 

das neue ams in diesem orange find ich aber geil, oder stellt euch mal vor in dunkelrot eloxiert


----------



## Flugrost (2. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich habe dem Bremsfingern nur vor der anstrengenden Abfahrt eine Pause gönnen wollen und sie entspannt auf dem Bremshebel abgelegt ... Alex


Gaaaanz billiche Ausrede das dient doch nur der ult. Fitness, Du Verstecker.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Gaaaanz billiche Ausrede das dient doch nur der ult. Fitness, Du Verstecker.





in ein paar Stunden geht es ab zur Bike, ich werde natürlich dafür sorgen, dass dieses Forum von meiner Seite aus mit anständigen Bildern versorgt wird ....

Alex


----------



## chewbacca1979 (3. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> in ein paar Stunden geht es ab zur Bike, ich werde natürlich dafür sorgen, dass dieses Forum von meiner Seite aus mit anständigen Bildern versorgt wird ....
> 
> Alex





Schneller!









War geil...Farbe ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber gefällt mir auf jeden Fall besser als das doch etwas langweilige Silber

Lars


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. September 2006)

chewbacca1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Schneller!
> 
> War geil...Farbe ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber gefällt mir auf jeden Fall besser als das doch etwas langweilige Silber
> 
> Lars




Denkst du .... :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237844




Die neue Lackierung ist wirklich gewöhnungsbedürfig. Wenn das Grau keine rauhe Oberfläche hätte sondern ebenso glatt wie das Grün wäre, dann wäre es (meiner Meinung) nach besser. Aber heftig und auch anders sind die Farben ... das stimmt.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## chewbacca1979 (3. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Denkst du .... :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237844
> 
> ...




Damn! Ich meinte ja auch diesen Thread hier

Lars


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. September 2006)

Diesbezüglich hast du recht 

Aber ein Gesamtthread erschien mir als eine recht nützliche Sache....

Alex


----------



## freerider601 (14. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Phil
> 
> Da ist dir ja was sehr seltenes über den Weg gefahren, denn ich dachte es gäbe das Fritzz nur in silbergrau? Sieht aber sehr gut aus das Bike - kennst du den Fahrer?
> 
> ...



Is ja noch nicht fertig!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. September 2006)

Schön, schön.
Aber die Farbe ist immer noch nciht mein Ding ... kommt einfach zu derbe daher.
Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden ...

Danke für den Link, auch wenn ich keine Kohlen habe, den Shop schaue ich mir mal genauer an 

Alex


----------



## mirdochegal (30. September 2006)

was kostet das 06er model dann noch?bin am überlegen ob ich mir das zulegen soll...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=241666

wär cool wenn ihr ein paar fahreindrücke geben könntet
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (6. Oktober 2006)

das klingt ja alles super ... ich denke ich werde morgen los ziehen und doch das 2007er fritzz nehmen. weiß nur noch nicht in welcher variate. was meint ihr zur Größe? Ich bin ca 188cm dann eher 18" oder doch 20"


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Oktober 2006)

Wie ich bereits in anderen Threads geschrieben habe ... ich bin 189cm gross und habe mir die Rahmengrösse 18" zugelegt, passt perfekt.
Wendig, Tourentauglich ... immer abhängig von den persönlichem Einsatzgebiet für das Bike.


Bist du also auf der Suche nach einer Spassmaschine für hauptsächliches Bergabheizen, dann nimm den Rahmen in 18".

Gruss

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (23. November 2006)

Die 2007er Fritzz sind anscheinend schon bei cube, nur Rock Shox hat die Gabeln noch nicht am Start.      

Wenn die Forken kommen gehts hoffentlich schnell.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. November 2006)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Die 2007er Fritzz sind anscheinend schon bei cube, nur Rock Shox hat die Gabeln noch nicht am Start.
> 
> Wenn die Forken kommen gehts hoffentlich schnell.



Hmm, kommt mir bekannt vor die Story ... nur ging es da um andere Teile 

Ich hoffe das Beste für dich ....


----------



## gerrit981 (29. November 2006)

So, wenn die Karre morgen nicht kommt, dann ist cube im Verzug.

Aus Kostengründen habe ich doch auf x9 verzichtet und mir die neuen xt rapid fire plus allen firlefanz bestellt. (liegen schon im shop)

Was sagt ihr zu den nc17 magnesium pedalen?


----------



## sniper69 (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Cube Fans,

ich möchte diesen Thread mal wieder beleben und auch für meine Fragen keinen neuen aufmachen.

Anfang 2007 wird es bei mir soweit sein, dass erste Fully kommt ins Haus. Momentan fahre ich ein Cube Reaction 2004 (HS33/Black Platinum). Ich bin Tourenfahrer und lege bei diesen keinen Wert auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Ein, zwei kleine Marathons bin ich schon mitgefahren, diese aber nur aus Spaß. Von der Bodenbeschaffenheit mag ich es Bergab gern ruppig, ich bin aber bisher keiner von denen, die meterhohe Drops machen oder meterweit springen.

Mein neues Bike soll mir das bieten, was mein bisheriges nicht kann. Soll heißen mehr Kotrolle bei verblockten Trails, härtere Trails fahren können, mehr Sicherheitsreserven und die Möglichkeit mich in den Enduro Bereich zu wagen, also ein bisschen Springen und Droppen.

Zur Auswahlt stehen für mich momentan zwei Bikes, das Fritzz mit 15 KG und das Canyon EX7 (13,9 KG) http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=51#ausstattung

Meiner Einschätzung nach geht das Fritzz noch einen Schritt weiter als das EX7 oder kann man damit dass gleiche fahren?

Gibt es welche unter euch die ein Fritzz haben und mittlere Touren fahren?

Meint ihr das eine Kilo an Gewichtsunterschied merkt man?

Ist das Fritzz dadurch weniger agil?

Laut Cube Website hat das Fritzz die gleiche Entfernung vom Sattel zum Vorbau wie das Stereo, kann das sein? Auf den Bildern sieht es anders aus, liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das auf den Bilder der Sattel beim Fritzz weiter unten ist.

Mein lokaler Cube Händler hat leider kein Fritzz geordert, kennt ihr einen Händler ich Bereich Frankfurt/Main welcher eines hat?

Fragen über Fragen, schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Daniel


----------



## Wuudi (21. Dezember 2006)

Du must das Fritzz eher mit dem Torque 8.0 vergleichen http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=107#ausstattung


----------



## sniper69 (21. Dezember 2006)

Das Torque 8.0 gefällt mir vom Aufbau und der Optik nicht so gut wie das Fritzz und auch die 500  mehr als beim ESX7 sind nicht so prickelnd.

Das Fritzz kommt für 2500 nur in Betracht, da ich bei meinem lokalen Bikehändler natürlich noch mehr für mein Reaction bekomme als auf dem freien Mart, da ich einen neues Bike bei ihm kaufe. Dies relativiert den Differenzbetrag und ich meine auch gehört zu haben das Canyon gar keine Räder in Zahlung nimmt.


----------



## Brausa (21. Dezember 2006)

Das Fritzz für 2500 (Liste, da geht schon noch was) kann man (für aktuelle Verhältnisse) als günstig bezeichnen, schau mal die Ausstattung an! Alleine die Lyrik 2 Step steht mit rund 1000 bei den Shops. Auch die Syntace Anbauteile kosten im Einzelhandel richtig Geld.

Ich hab auch schon etwas Richtung Fusion Freak geschielt (etwas leichter, reines Enduro halt). Das kostet mit ähnlicher Ausstattung aber schnell an die 4k...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (21. Dezember 2006)

Glaub nicht das da noch was geht, ich bekomme ja für mein gebrauchtes schon mehr als eigentlich wert


----------



## gerrit981 (21. Dezember 2006)

ich hab in ffm mein fritzz bestellt, soll so gegen ende januar kommen. das kannst du dir ja dann mal anschauen. eins in 16" steht da auch noch rum.


----------



## sniper69 (21. Dezember 2006)

Schon mal danke für das Angebot gerrit, in welcher Größe bekommst du es?


----------



## gerrit981 (21. Dezember 2006)

18"


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Dezember 2006)

Hi Daniel,

ohne den Eindruck erwecken zu wollen, ich sei voreingenommen oder dergleichen (  ) Fritzz gibt dir mehr. Zumindest was die Federwegsreserven am Heck angeht wirst du ein sehr vielseitigen Enduro/Freerider erwerben der dich garantiert jeden Trail runter bringt.

Wie ich schon in einigen anderen Posts (lies dir mal den "Stereo oder Fritzz" Thread durch) geschrieben habe, kann ich mit meinem Fritzz (18kg) auch Touren fahren, nur hat das weniger mit Spass denn mit Quälerei den Berg hoch zu tun. Aber was macht man nicht alles um die schönsten Trails zu erreichen.

Zu der Frage der Agilität ... definitiv nein, das Bike ist sehr agil. Enge verblockte und ausgesetzte Kurven habe ich sehr gut meistern können.
Am Gardasee wäre ich gerne unendlich oft den Monte Baldo und Tremalzo runtergebügelt, was aber an der Fitness gescheitert wäre.

Laut Geometriedaten hast du einen Unterschied in der Oberrohrlänge vom Stereo zum Fritzz in Gr. M : 533mm - 518mm.

Leider kenne ich keinen weiteren Händler als meinen (MHW-Bikehouse in Schwäbisch-Hall) der ein Fritzz rumstehen hat (zumindest derzeit meines aus Reperatur- und Servicegründen) oder evtl. eines zur Probe ordern könnte.

Eine Frage noch, wie gross bist du und soll das Fritzz also dein kommendes Enduro-Spass-Bike werden?
Ich selbst bin ca. 1,90m gross und habe mir M gekauft.
zum Vergleich Körpergrösse-Bikegrösse M hier ein Bild vom Tremalzo:





(in der Galerie gibt es noch mehr Bilder)

Ich stehe etwas tiefer hinter dem Bike, aber ich denke du kannst erkennen das es sich so auch noch gut pedalieren lässt (bei ausgezogener Stütze).

Ganz klar, du wirst mit Fritzz deinen Spass haben, das verspreche ich dir.
Und wenn du das Bike nicht so schwer aufbaust wie ich, dann kannst du mit ihm auch Touren fahren und Höhenmeter reissen. Allerdings sicher nicht ganz so schnell wie mit dem EX7 (welches von der Ausstattung her auch einen fantastischen Eindruck macht).

Gruss

Alex


----------



## sniper69 (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Bonzai,

danke für die lange Antwort, das Bild kannte ich schon, da ich mir alle Gardasee Bilder in deinem Profil angeschaut habe  

Das mit der Agilität beruhigt mich ja schon mal und mit dem bergauf fahren bist du wirklich mit 18 kg nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner  

Ich meine aber nicht die Oberrohrlänge, sondern den separaten Wert Oberrohrl. Horizontal B´. Dieser ist bei beiden Bikes gleich.

Ich bin 1,87 und habe die Schrittlänge knapp unter 90 cm, weiß aber auch nicht ob L nicht zu groß ist, da ja wohl die Sattelstütze recht schräg hoch kommt und bei Touren sowieso weiter draußen ist.

Spaßbike, schon auch. Es muss aber auch mein Allroundbike/Tourbike sein, da ich keine Kohle für ein zweites Bike habe, daher meine vielen Fragen.

Was würdest du denn als großen Vorteil des Fritzz gegebüber dem ESX7 sehen? Das eine 1 KG Mehrgewicht scheinen ja fast die Gabel und Kurbeln zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Dezember 2006)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Hallo Bonzai,
> 
> danke für die lange Antwort, das Bild kannte ich schon, da ich mir alle Gardasee Bilder in deinem Profil angeschaut habe



Scusi ... 



> Das mit der Agilität beruhigt mich ja schon mal und mit dem bergauf fahren bist du wirklich mit 18 kg nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner


Wie gesagt, es geht ... nach 1200HM Altissimo hochkurbeln war dann aber auch schieben angesagt ...
Generell die hiesigen "Flachlandtouren" konnte ich bisher sehr gut bewältigen, aber ich merke jetzt nachdem ich das XC wieder da habe (welches 15kg wiegt) es geht wesentlich leichter und macht auch mehr Spass den Berg hoch.
Wie gesagt, nicht die Geometrie hat mich gestört beim hochpedalieren, sondern einfach das Gewicht.
Also würdest du mit deinem 15kg Fritzz definitiv Tourentauglich unterwegs sein (für meinen Geschmack).



> Ich meine aber nicht die Oberrohrlänge, sondern den separaten Wert Oberrohrl. Horizontal B´. Dieser ist bei beiden Bikes gleich.


Ok, dann resultiert die Differenz aus dem steileren Steuerwinkel des Fritzz...sorry



> Ich bin 1,87 und habe die Schrittlänge knapp unter 90 cm, weiß aber auch nicht ob L nicht zu groß ist, da ja wohl die Sattelstütze recht schräg hoch kommt und bei Touren sowieso weiter draußen ist.


Da würde ich dir ernsthaft nicht zur Grösse L raten.
Wie gesagt, Touren sind sehr wohl möglich und auch spassig zu bewältigen mit dem Bike. Da du auch noch etwas kleiner bist als meine Wenigkeit empfehle ich dir ernsthaft Gr.M.
Dein Adrenalinspiegel wird es dir Bergab danken 



> Spaßbike, schon auch. Es muss aber auch mein Allroundbike/Tourbike sein, da ich keine Kohle für ein zweites Bike habe, daher meine vielen Fragen.


Genehmigt, schon ausprobiert, geprüft und abgenommen ... das kann Fritzz sein. Ein sehr guter Allrounder.



> Was würdest du denn als großen Vorteil des Fritzz gegebüber dem ESX7 sehen? Das eine 1 KG Mehrgewicht scheinen ja fast die Gabel und Kurbeln zu sein.


Schwierig (abgesehen von meiner eigenen Überzeugung) zu sagen, da die Ausstattung des ESX7 wirklich sehr gut ist. Abgesehen von der Syntace P6 "NUR" in Alu und nicht in Carbon .
Generell sehe ich den Vorteil in den 20mm mehr Federweg, die dir immer Sicherheit geben werden, egal welcher Weg sich auf einmal vor dir auftut.
Aber mit 140mm bist du ja auch schon sehr gut bedient.
Optisch kann und darf ich dir nicht reinreden, das muss ja immer jeder selber Entscheiden.
83mm Innenlagerbreite und 150mm Hinterradnabenmaß sprechen natürlich für das Fritzz als konsequenter Bergabheizer.
Was mir beim Canyon nciht gefällt sind die Nobby Nics. Dann lieber die Fat Albert beim Fritzz (obwohl ich das auch schwachsinn finde an so einem Bike, aber das ist ein anderes Thema).
Die Juicy Seven beim Canyon hat sich schon oft im DH und harten Einsatz bewährt ... ebenso kann ich guten Gewissens für die brachiale Bremsleistung und die Störunanfälligkeit der Louise FR  stimmen.

Nun, was soll ich jetzt sagen?
Meine Entscheidung wäre klar immer wieder die gleiche: FRITZZ !!!!
Aber ich bin auch noch kein Canyon gefahren, empfinde den Service den ich beim Händler geniesse allerdings als ein eindeutiges Plus gegenüber dem Bikeversender.
Letztendlich würde ich dir wirklich raten, versuche eine Probefahrt irgendwie und irgendwo zu organisieren. Zumindest das du die Bikes mal aus der Nähe gesehen hast und drauf gesessen bist.

Aber mal ehrlich, schau Fritzz in die Augen und du willst ihn nur noch mit nach Hause nehmen und nur noch spielen 

Alex


----------



## Flugrost (21. Dezember 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Meine Entscheidung wäre klar immer wieder die gleiche: FRITZZ !!!!



Meine auch!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Dezember 2006)

Yeah, du Drecksau ... gib's ihm !!!!!


----------



## sniper69 (21. Dezember 2006)

LOL, fährst du auch Touren Flugrost?

Mich machen die 15 KG schon etwas Sorgen


----------



## Flugrost (21. Dezember 2006)

sniper69 schrieb:


> LOL, fährst du auch Touren Flugrost?
> 
> Mich machen die 15 KG schon etwas Sorgen



Mir machen die 15Kg gar keine Sorgen. Ich bin schon mit DH`lern aus Freiburg mit 18 und 21 Kg Rädern unterwegs gewesen, die im Uphill lange gut dabei blieben. Fitnessfrage und somit nicht abhängig vom Rad!
Wenn ich die Fox36 um die 4cm absenke habe ich eine fast CC mäßige Uphillgeometrie für technische "Killeranstiege" und rausgelassen in Kombination mit dem wirklich gut fktionierenden Hinterbau lässt es sich über alles mögliche drüberbrezeln. 

Ich fahre ausschließlich Touren im Pfälzerwald mit bis zu STS 2  - manchmal auch 2,5 (is schwer einzuschätzen)Anteilen.
Edith: Rauf wie runter!


----------



## sniper69 (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe nie gesagt das ich fit bin 

By the way, hat schon mal jemand raus gefunden wie man seinen Namen in diesem Forum ändert?


----------



## Cuberius (22. Dezember 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Meine Entscheidung wäre klar immer wieder die gleiche: FRITZZ !!!!



Die Entscheidung steht nächstes Jahr auch an.Wenn ich so bedenke, könnte ich das jetzt schon bei mir stehen haben.Alex, du kennst das Leiden ja


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Dezember 2006)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt das ich fit bin
> 
> By the way, hat schon mal jemand raus gefunden wie man seinen Namen in diesem Forum ändert?



Nö, aber ich finde es auch ein wenig doof das hier jeder seinen Namen alle Nase lang ändert ...



Cuberius schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung steht nächstes Jahr auch an.Wenn ich so bedenke, könnte ich das jetzt schon bei mir stehen haben.Alex, du kennst das Leiden ja




Jupp, ich kenne das Leiden, also leide ich mit dir ... leiden wir zusammen ...
Aber Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude (wenn man dann weiss wann das Bike da ist).


----------



## Cuberius (22. Dezember 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Nö, aber ich finde es auch ein wenig doof das hier jeder seinen Namen alle Nase lang ändert ...



 



			
				Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, ich kenne das Leiden, also leide ich mit dir ... leiden wir zusammen ...
> Aber Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude (wenn man dann weiss wann das Bike da ist).



Geteiltes Leid, halbes Leid 
Freue mich auch schon riesig auf´s neue Bike. Wenn denn endlich mal die Race Face Sachen kommen....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Dezember 2006)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Geteiltes Leid, halbes Leid
> Freue mich auch schon riesig auf´s neue Bike. Wenn denn endlich mal die Race Face Sachen kommen....



Wurde dir gesagt, es scheitert an den Race Face Parts?
Kann ja fast nicht sein. Hättest du gesagt Magura kriegt die adapterlieferung oder dergleichen nicht auf die reihe, na gut ... aber so?

Naja, ich hoffe mit dir das du so bal d wie möglich deine Edelschüssel unter dem Hintern hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (23. Dezember 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Aber Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude .


Jepp, und nachher heißt es wieder:"Fritzzfährt" 
Schöne Feiertage an alle!


----------



## sniper69 (23. Dezember 2006)

Mosche,

ich kann mir nächst Woche ein 2006er Modell in M bei einem Händler in Offenbach anschauen, meines Wissens hat sich ja die Geometrie bei den 2007er nicht geändert, oder?

...ich werde immer geiler auf dieses Bike...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Dezember 2006)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Mosche,
> 
> ich kann mir nächst Woche ein 2006er Modell in M bei einem Händler in Offenbach anschauen, meines Wissens hat sich ja die Geometrie bei den 2007er nicht geändert, oder?
> 
> ...ich werde immer geiler auf dieses Bike...



Na dann nimm Tempos mit .... 

Die Geometrie hat sich nicht geändert, einzig die Lackierung und die Parts wurden verändert.
Welcher Händler in Offenbach wenn man fragen darf????


@Flugrost: Wünsch ich dir auch. Komm gut durch 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## sniper69 (23. Dezember 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Na dann nimm Tempos mit ....
> 
> Die Geometrie hat sich nicht geändert, einzig die Lackierung und die Parts wurden verändert.
> Welcher Händler in Offenbach wenn man fragen darf????



Das sage ich dir doch nicht! Sonst kauft es mir noch einer weg  

Die haben übrigens Ende Januar voraussichtlich das 2007er da!

Na gut http://www.bikeschmiede262.com/new/index.html  
Wieso interessiert dich das?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Dezember 2006)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Das sage ich dir doch nicht! Sonst kauft es mir noch einer weg
> 
> Die haben übrigens Ende Januar voraussichtlich das 2007er da!
> 
> ...



Ich kaufe dir das Bike sicherlich nicht weg ... habe meines doch schon 

Einfach nur aus reinem Interesse, da Offenbach nun auch nicht sooo weit weg liegt.
Will mich nur mal informieren wer alles gute Bikes vertreibt ....


----------



## sniper69 (23. Dezember 2006)

Habe ja auch nicht dich gemeint  

Ich finde das 2007er Modell halt noch geiler, deshalb werde ich da nächste Woche mal hinfahren und einen Gewichts- und Größentest machen.Muss wissen  ob M das Richtige ist oder doch L, da ich vermehrt toure als downhills fahren, zumindest noch  

Danach kann ich hoffentlich beruhigt und voller Zuversicht bei meinem lokalen Cubehändler bestellen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Dezember 2006)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Habe ja auch nicht dich gemeint
> 
> Ich finde das 2007er Modell halt noch geiler, deshalb werde ich da nächste Woche mal hinfahren und einen Gewichts- und Größentest machen.Muss wissen  ob M das Richtige ist oder doch L, da ich vermehrt toure als downhills fahren, zumindest noch
> 
> Danach kann ich hoffentlich beruhigt und voller Zuversicht bei meinem lokalen Cubehändler bestellen



"Noch" trifft es ganz gut 


Eine Probefahrt ist immer sehr sinnvoll, gerade wenn man sich nicht sicher ist.

Viel Spass beim Testriden !!!!


----------



## sniper69 (23. Dezember 2006)

Danke den werde ich haben  

Werde dann mal schreiben für was ich mich entschieden habe

Allen Lesern ein frohes Fest!


----------



## sniper69 (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

war heute bei dem Händler, welcher das 2006 Modell in M hat und ich denke das passt so. Habe mir das Rad schwerer vorgestellt  Konnte die Federung, die noch nicht mal auf mich eingestellt war, nur an einem ca. 20 cm Absatz testen, aber der Hinterbau ging wie Butter  

Denke ich bin der nächste "Fritzzer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Dezember 2006)

Mein Reden .... 
Hau rein und halte uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## sniper69 (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
hoffe 2007 ist bisher angenehm verlaufen.

Ich habe es heute getan, mein 2007er Fritzz in M ist geordert     

Montag erfahre ich den wahrscheinlichen Liefertermin


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Januar 2007)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hoffe 2007 ist bisher angenehm verlaufen.
> 
> Ich habe es heute getan, mein 2007er Fritzz in M ist geordert
> ...




 Sauber.

Hoffentlich musst du nicht all zu lange auf das Bike warten.
Sorry, übrigens, ich finde den Bericht nicht mehr ... wahrscheinlich fährt der irgendwo bei nem Kollegen rum ....


----------



## sniper69 (8. Januar 2007)

No Prob, jetzt ist es ja eh bestellt.

Mein Händler hat mich eben angerufen.... Liefertermin Anfang März


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Januar 2007)

sniper69 schrieb:


> No Prob, jetzt ist es ja eh bestellt.
> 
> Mein Händler hat mich eben angerufen.... Liefertermin Anfang März



Mir hat man letztes Jahr auch Mitte Febraur/Anfang März gesagt ... ich hoffe für dich es endet bei dir nicht so wie bei mir !!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Januar 2007)

und wenn schon, dann tut cube wieder ne jacke oder nen laufradsatz raus *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Januar 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und wenn schon, dann tut cube wieder ne jacke oder nen laufradsatz raus *grins*



Jetzt werd nicht gehässig ...


----------



## Splashfin (8. Januar 2007)

Servus mit einander...

also, habe bis jetzt aufmerksam eure Meinungen zum König Fritzz gelesen...

Würde mir auch gerne das 2007 Modell holen.
Ich will damit aber auch dann einen Alpencross machen und bin am überlegen ob es dafür net vielleicht a bissal zu schwer ist...

Als alternative kommt für mich das SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER FSR Comp in Betracht...(wiegt knappe 13 Kilo)

Fahre bis jetzt auch eher Touren(Singeltrails waren schon auch dabei) will aber jetzt mich auch mal an etwas ruppigere Trails ranwagen...
Für mich kommt aber dirtjumping oder der ähnlichen mit Integralhelm und so net in Frage!!!!!

Was meint ihr??

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Januar 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> Servus mit einander...
> 
> also, habe bis jetzt aufmerksam eure Meinungen zum König Fritzz gelesen...
> 
> ...



Hi,

hmm, meine Meinung bzgl. Fritzz ist allgemein bekannt, da gibt es auch nichts zu rütteln.
Aber als ich in deinem Post "Alpencross" gelesen habe, ich würde dir eher zu einem Bike à la Stereo raten. Federwergs- und Gewichtstechnisch bist du damit auf der sicheren Seite. Es macht alles mit was du fahren willst und lässt sich auch mit Sicherheit besser über die Alpen rollen als Fritzz.
Fritzz ist doch eher für's Grobe gedacht und (in der Serienausstattung) mit einem Gewicht von ca. 15kg nicht so der Alpenkracher (Bergauf auf Dauer).

Gruss

Alex


----------



## sniper69 (8. Januar 2007)

Jetzt sag doch sowas nicht Bonzai, da muss der Fahrer halt einfach 2 Kilo abnehmen oder halt auf die Trinkblase verzichten


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Januar 2007)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Jetzt sag doch sowas nicht Bonzai, da muss der Fahrer halt einfach 2 Kilo abnehmen oder halt auf die Trinkblase verzichten




Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich habe Fritzz (18,5kg) auch schon 1300HM den Altissimo am Gardasee hochbewegt, aber mit Spass hatte das eher etwas weniger zu tun.
Und ich kann mir vorstellen das ein Alpencross doch etwas anstrengender ist als mal ein "paar" HM hochzukurbeln ....

Aber es gibt immerhin ordentlich Schmalz in die Wade


----------



## gerrit981 (8. Januar 2007)

Bei meinem Fritzz bleibt der Liefertermin bei dieser oder nächster Woche.

Wenn cube es noch mal verschiebt und das Wort Februar fällt, drehe ich durch. Angeblich ist der Rahmen noch in der Beschichtung...


----------



## Potato_Pit (10. Januar 2007)

Könnte ins Fritzz eigentlich auch eine Totem (2-Step) passen ? Im Serienmodell wird ja die Lyrik verbaut sein aber ich hätte gerne vornerum was deftigeres.
Geht dat mit der Geo noch klar ? Weiß jemand, wie viel höher die Totem baut ?

THX schonmal


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Januar 2007)

Potato_Pit schrieb:


> Könnte ins Fritzz eigentlich auch eine Totem (2-Step) passen ? Im Serienmodell wird ja die Lyrik verbaut sein aber ich hätte gerne vornerum was deftigeres.
> Geht dat mit der Geo noch klar ? Weiß jemand, wie viel höher die Totem baut ?
> 
> THX schonmal




Moin,

Theoretisch wäre das sicher möglich.
Ich fahre ja die 2006er 66 RC2X und die kommt mit ihren 170mm und der Geometrie für mein Gefühl genaur richtig an so einem Bike (das kann aber auch daran liegen, das die 2006er MZ-Gabeln tiefer bauen als die Vorgängermodelle). Du kannst dir ja mal das Bild in meiner Signatur anschauen.
Gewichtstechnisch wirst du sogar deutlich unter der 66 liegen.
Leider kann ich dir keine Einbaumaße zur Totem nennen, und die Auswirkungen der 10mm mehr Federweg auf die Geometrie kann ich nur vermmuten: Gering. (Wobei wir ja wissen das FW nicht unbedingt etwas mit der Einbauhöhe zu tun hat)

Stelle die Frage bzgl. der Einbauhöhe doch nochmal in dem Thread: Totem-Review,
dort kann dir sicher weitergeholfen werden.

Aber ich halte es für eine gute Entscheidung sich für mehr Federweg an der Front bei so einem Bike zu entscheiden.
Das Fahrwerk harmoniert verdammt gut mit meiner Frontpartie ... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Potato_Pit (10. Januar 2007)

Hab mich jetzt mal schlau gemacht :
Die Totem hat ca. 565 mm EinbauhÃ¶he, die Lyrik 545 (Beide Angaben bei vollem Federweg). D.h. die Totem baut theoretisch genauso hoch wie die Lyrik, hat aber eben 2 cm Federweg mehr.
Frage mich jetzt, ob sich die 2 cm tatsÃ¤chlich so groÃartig bemerkbar machen. Die Totem 2-Step kostet eben auch nur um die 50 Euro mehr als die Lyrik und wÃ¼rde noch mal einiges an Steifigkeit bringen.

â¬dit :
Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der GewÃ¤hrleistung bzw. Garantie aus, wenn ich eine andere (lÃ¤ngere) Gabel einbaue ? Gibts da irgendwelche Richtlinien von Cube ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Januar 2007)

Potato_Pit schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt mal schlau gemacht :
> Die Totem hat ca. 565 mm Einbauhöhe, die Lyrik 545 (Beide Angaben bei vollem Federweg). D.h. die Totem baut theoretisch genauso hoch wie die Lyrik, hat aber eben 2 cm Federweg mehr.
> Frage mich jetzt, ob sich die 2 cm tatsächlich so großartig bemerkbar machen. Die Totem 2-Step kostet eben auch nur um die 50 Euro mehr als die Lyrik und würde noch mal einiges an Steifigkeit bringen.
> 
> ...



Ich wage fast zu bezweifeln das der Mehrfederwg ausschlaggebender sein wird, denn der Steifigeitszuwachs den du mit der Totem (oder einer vergleichbaren Gabel) erwirbst.
Die Lyrik ist mit Sicherheit eine klasse Gabel, für All-Mountain und auch leichten Freeride sicher sehr gut zu gebrauchen.
Mit mehr Federweg bügelst du noch ein Stück leichter über die Hindernisse und wie gesagt kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich mit der gleichmässigen Verteilung des Federwegs auf Heck und Front mehr als zufrieden bin und das Bike sich absolut harmisch führen und bewegen lässt.
Evtl. auf lange Sicht gesehen wäre es eine sinnvolle Anschaffung (oder eben eine Gabel mit 170mm, was auch vollkommen ausreichend ist).

Was die Garantie angeht --->
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...er-Serienausstattung-vorgesehen-_id_8386_.htm



Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2007)

Um hier mal einzugreifen: Hauptunterschied wird der deutlich flachere Lenkwinkel sein, den du mit den größeren Einbauhöhe der Gabel erzielst. Wenn der Lenkwinkel zu flach für die Geometrie eines Bikes wird, wird das Fahrverhalten träge!
Tretlagerhöhe steigt selbstverständlich auch.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Januar 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Um hier mal einzugreifen: Hauptunterschied wird der deutlich flachere Lenkwinkel sein, den du mit den größeren Einbauhöhe der Gabel erzielst. Wenn der Lenkwinkel zu flach für die Geometrie eines Bikes wird, wird das Fahrverhalten träge!
> Tretlagerhöhe steigt selbstverständlich auch.



Jupp, danke, da habe ich gerade nicht wirklich dran gedacht ...


----------



## Potato_Pit (10. Januar 2007)

Könnte man die Totem nicht so traveln, dass sie genau das gleiche Niveau wie die Lyrik hat ? (also 115 - 160). Dann bleibt die Geo gleich und Garantie sollte man trotzdem noch haben.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Januar 2007)

Potato_Pit schrieb:


> Könnte man die Totem nicht so traveln, dass sie genau das gleiche Niveau wie die Lyrik hat ? (also 115 - 160). Dann bleibt die Geo gleich und Garantie sollte man trotzdem noch haben.



Das ist ja grundsätzlich egal ob man die Gabel auf die 160mm traveln kann.
Du hast die Möglichkeit mit 180mm zu fahren ... und wie soll dann Cube, im Falle eines Schadens, nachprüfen ob du nicht wirklich mit dem vollen Federweg gefahren bist?

Meinem Bike haben die 170mm vorne bisher nichts geschadet, aber dadurch sichert sich ein Hersteller nunmal ab ....

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (10. Januar 2007)

Cube sollte sich meiner Meinung nach um die supply chain kümmern...

Aus KW 2 wurden KW 2 -3 und daraus Ende Januar!!!   

Für mich ist das Verhalten ne spur zu unprofessionell.
Ich ****** aufs Preis Leistungs Verhältnis und kaufe mir ein bike bei einer Firma die die wenigstens von Anfang an sagt das es nichts im November wird.

Das Cannondale Prophet MX wird immer verlockender.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Januar 2007)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Cube sollte sich meiner Meinung nach um die supply chain kümmern...
> 
> Aus KW 2 wurden KW 2 -3 und daraus Ende Januar!!!
> 
> ...



Ich empfehle dir: lies dir mal den "Ausstattungsdetails Stereo"-Thread durch im Cube-Forum ... dann weisst du was es heisst zu leiden ...


----------



## Wern (10. Januar 2007)

Musst auch mal überlegen, ob dir das optisch gefällt. Dickere Standrohre als das Steuerrohr. 
Ich find das sieht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. 
Die Totem gehört meiner Meinung an ein Bike mit 1.5"
Aber wie gesagt: Geschmacksache


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Januar 2007)

Wern schrieb:


> Musst auch mal überlegen, ob dir das optisch gefällt. Dickere Standrohre als das Steuerrohr.
> Ich find das sieht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
> Die Totem gehört meiner Meinung an ein Bike mit 1.5"
> Aber wie gesagt: *Geschmacksache*



Jupp ...


----------



## Potato_Pit (10. Januar 2007)

Hm, ja, ist mir eigentlich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt kein Stück wichtig, ob das komisch aussieht oder wat weiß ich. Geht mir eigentlich primär darum, dass die Totem einfach mehr Reserven hat (nichtmal wegen der 2 cm, sondern einfach wegen der stabileren Konstruktion). Leider habe ich über alle 2-Step Modelle ziemlich viel schlechtes gehört in letzter Zeit und überlege, vielleicht ne Lyrik U-Turn zu nehmen. Muss nurnoch mal mit meinem Dealer labern, ob er mir dann auch nen Diskcount gibt, weil die U-Turn ja weniger kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (17. Januar 2007)

hallo Forum, 
ihr habt mich mit Eurer Schwämerei über das Fritzz ganz schön ins Grübeln gebracht... 
Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Enduro und das Fritzz würde echt super passen...
jetzt hab ich noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr? Bin 1,74 klein und tendiere wahrscheinlich zum 16"...
2. da ich noch keine Erfahrung mit so langen Federwegen habe, mal eine Newbie-Frage: der hinterbau, wie stark wippt das Ding? angeblich soll es ja antriebsneutral sein, aber da ich sowas noch nicht selbst gefahren frag ich mal... dass 160mm wippen dürfen kein Thema, nehm ich in kauf, wie stark ist es wirklich?
Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir bei meinem Bike-Dealer meines Vertrauens eins reservieren lassen  
was würdet ihr für eine Alternativ-Bremse zur Hayes empfehlen?
ein freund hat die Hayes und die quietscht in einer Tour, deswegen die frage...
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten 
gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Januar 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> hallo Forum,
> ihr habt mich mit Eurer Schwämerei über das Fritzz ganz schön ins Grübeln gebracht...
> Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Enduro und das Fritzz würde echt super passen...
> jetzt hab ich noch ein paar Fragen:
> ...



Hi Stefan,

ich selbst bin 1,89m gross und habe mich auf Grund höherer Agilität (mehr Spassmaschine als "Tourenenfreerider") für die Grösse M entschieden. In meiner Galerie findest du Bilder auf denen ich neben dem Bike zu sehen bin, nur um dir mal einen Grössenvergleich zu vermitteln.
Bei deiner Körpergrösse musst du dringenst eien Testfahrt mit dem Bike durchführen. Je nachdem was du mit dem Bike vorhast kann M zu gross oder genau richtig sein, ebenso sieht es bei S aus. Ich habe den 16" Rahmen noch nicht im direkten Vergleich zu meinen 18" gesehen und kann den Grössenunterschied nicht einschätzen. Allerdings weiss ich von anderen Herstellern, S wäre mir viel zu klein.
Wie gesagt, bzgl. der Grösse hilft dir nur eine Testfahrt.

Zu der Wippneutralität ... wenn der Dämpfer richtig eingestellt ist, wippt nichts, bzw. so wenig das es nicht weiter auffällt oder stört. Der Hinterbau ist wirklich sehr Antriebsneutral, aber im Gegenzug auch verdammt schluckfreudig wenn es gröber auf dem Trail zugeht.

Das Quietschen einer Bremse ist immer wieder ein Ding der Einstellung. Alternativ wird ja die Louise FR angeboten zu welcher ich persönlich auch definitiv raten würde. Ich fahre die Hayes an meinem Circus, ein Kollege ist sie sehr lange an seinem Switch gefahren und ich kann sagen das sie eine hervorragende Bremse ist. Ich persönlich mag allerdings den sehr gut dosierbaren Druckpunkt an meiner Louise FR. Was die Standfestigkeit angeht, mit den grossen Scheiben ist sie wirklich hervorragend. Kein Fading oder Druckpunktverlust, selbst nach 1800Hm Bergabshreddern.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## evilsheep26 (17. Januar 2007)

Danke für die schnelle und gute Antwort
(kanns ehrlich gesagt kaum erwarten bis es da ist... anfang März soll es soweit sein )
noch eine frage:
wie sieht es mit dem Dämpferfreigang aus? 160mm muss man ja erst mal irgendwie verfahren können am bike... und wenn ich die Kinematik richtig deute, dann bewegt sich der Dämpfer (zu mindest das obere Ende ) in richtung rahmen...
Gib es da Probleme?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Januar 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle und gute Antwort
> (kanns ehrlich gesagt kaum erwarten bis es da ist... anfang März soll es soweit sein )
> noch eine frage:
> wie sieht es mit dem Dämpferfreigang aus? 160mm muss man ja erst mal irgendwie verfahren können am bike... und wenn ich die Kinematik richtig deute, dann bewegt sich der Dämpfer (zu mindest das obere Ende ) in richtung rahmen...
> Gib es da Probleme?



Kein Thema.
Inwiefern meinst du das? Probleme? Ob der Dämpfer zu nahe an den Rahmen kommt und evtl. anschlagen könnte, falls er durchschlägt?
Diesbezüglich kann ich dich beruhigen.
Ich habe versucht den Dämpfer in Italien auf den dreckig derben Strecken an seine Grenzen zu bringen, aber dank der hervorragenden Eigenschaften des Dämpfers in Bezug auf Progression und Kennlinie, habe ich es kein einziges mal geschafft einen Durschlag zu kassieren.
Der Dämpfer hat genug Freiraum zum Rahmen, sodass dort auch nichts passieren kann.
Keine Probleme, alles Paletti 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## evilsheep26 (17. Januar 2007)

Danke
na dann bin ich mal gespannt...
an sich hat das bike, das was ich mir vorstellen würde 
Preis/Leistung passt auch, jetzt muss es nur noch kommen und passen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Januar 2007)

Das erste 2007er Fritzz ist ja schon an den glücklichen Besitzer ausgeliefert worden, ich denke das dauert auch nicht mehr all zu lange bis die restlichen Modelle zu den Händlern kommen.

Dann auf jeden Fall jetzt schonmal viel Spass mit dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat denn schon sein 2007er Fritzz 

Mein Termin ist übrigens die 10. KW


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Januar 2007)

Gerrit, der Glückliche, hat seines schon ... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250257&page=3


----------



## sniper69 (17. Januar 2007)

Ahh, gesehen.

Was anderes, bei den Canyon Leuten gibt es einen Videothread, wäre das nicht auch was für uns Cuber?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Januar 2007)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Ahh, gesehen.
> 
> Was anderes, bei den Canyon Leuten gibt es einen Videothread, wäre das nicht auch was für uns Cuber?



Das wäre sicher interessant, aber von meiner Seite aus fehlt leider das Aufnahmematerial. Schade, denn von den ganzen Lagotrails würde ich gerne einige DH-Helmcamvideos sehen/haben ....

Was wird den bei den Canyon-Fahrern so alles gezeigt? Waldautobahnenrennen????


----------



## Wuudi (17. Januar 2007)

@Bonzai1982:

Heh! Pscht...

Schau mal da rein - oder in meinem blog - da gibts sogar nen Lago-Trail 

http://rapidshare.com/users/D0N7D6


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @Bonzai1982:
> 
> Heh! Pscht...
> 
> ...



Hehe, scusi 

Ich werde mir die Videos mal reinziehen und dann meine vernichtende Kritik von mir geben.

Wie gesagt, Interesse an Videos habe ich immer, egal welche Biker auf welchen Bikes unterwegs sind. Hauptsache die Action stimmt


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe mir jetzt mal das Dosso a Video angeschaut (dank Rapidshare und DL-Begrenzung......) und da werden gleich wieder schöne Erinnerungen wach.
Einige Kurven hättest du aber auch agressiver fahren können 
Spässle, der Trail ist einfach sehr schön zu fahren und bietet immer wieder die besten Aussichten.
Bist du auch die Erweiterung gefahren, in Richtung Malcesine? da macht man nochmal einige nette verblockte HM gut....

Also auf zum nächsten Video. Ich bin gespannt.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (17. Januar 2007)

Das war mein erstes mal am Dosso, es hat zu regnen angefangen... außerdem musste ich ab und zu immer wieder auf meine Freundin warten aber hast scho recht ich bin sicher net super mega agressiv gefahren... auch wenn der Trail aufm Video wie ein Kindergeburtstag aussieht .

Da wo fertig ist hatte ich Kassette gewechselt und beim einpacken in den Rucksack die Kamera versehentlicht ausgeschaltet . Wir sind runter bis Navene.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Das war mein erstes mal am Dosso, es hat zu regnen angefangen... außerdem musste ich ab und zu immer wieder auf meine Freundin warten aber hast scho recht ich bin sicher net super mega agressiv gefahren... auch wenn der Trail aufm Video wie ein Kindergeburtstag aussieht .
> 
> Da wo fertig ist hatte ich Kassette gewechselt und beim einpacken in den Rucksack die Kamera versehentlicht ausgeschaltet . Wir sind runter bis Navene.



Ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, als wir das erste mal da runter sind und ich auf dem XC Pro unterwegs war ... "noch etwas langsamer und ich falle im Stand um" ... 
Aber der Trail ist stellenweise auch alles andere als Kindergeburtstag, zumindest bei den ersten paar mal.

Beim dritten mal und dann mit Fritzz lief das alles schon wesentlich besser, wobei da unser Hauptaugenmerk auf dem Monte Baldo und Tremalzo Trail lag. Ich sehe schon, für den nächsten Trip brauche ich eine Headcam.... das liebe Geld.


----------



## ShogunZ (17. Januar 2007)

@evilsheep: Ich bin 1,77m und habe mir das Fritzz in M gegönnt.
Der Grund dafür war die bessere Tourentauglichkeit.
Wenn du was zum Spielen suchst, würde ich fast das S nehmen, hab´s zwar noch nicht probegefahren, aber zu händeln wärs leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (18. Januar 2007)

hallo nochmal eine kleine Frage:

wie schwer sind eure Fritzz?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Januar 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> hallo nochmal eine kleine Frage:
> 
> wie schwer sind eure Fritzz?
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

in der Serienausstattung (aktuelles Modell) kommst du bei Grösse M auf ca. 15Kg +- je nach Variante.

Mein Fritzz wiegt derzeit ca. 18kg, was aber auch auf die 66, der Kettenführung und dem Bashguard zurückzuführen ist. Des weiteren fahre ich schwere DH-Schläuche in den Reifen.
Aber das Gewicht ist noch akzeptabel und agil liegt Fritzz immer noch auf dem Trail.
Bei meiner Körpergrösse und dem angepeilten Einsatzzweck ist Grösse M genau das richtige für mich.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fanta1 (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo 
Ist das Fritzz mit 15 kg + x noch Touren tauglich? Ich meine ist es noch ein Enduro oder eher schon ein DH Bike. 
Wo währe noch  einspaar potenzial (außer bei mir)


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Januar 2007)

Hi Fanta,

liess dir mal die Berichte einige Seiten vorher durch.

Auf JEDEN FALL ist das Bike mit den 15kg noch Tourentauglich.
Mein XC Bike hat 15kg und ich kann es sehr gut die Hausstrecken und Berge hoch und runter bewegen.
Sattelstütze raus, dann passt das.
Fritzz ist kein DH, sondern ein Enduro/Freeride Bike.

Was das Einspaarpotenzial angeht, kontaktiere mal ShogunZ, hier aus dem Forum. Er ist gerade dabei sein Bike etwas leichter zu tunen und hat sich diesbezüglich schon so seine Gedanken gemacht 

Je nach Ausstattung kannst du eine Menge Gewicht am Laufradsatz sparen, die verbauten Syntace Teile sind nur durch saftigen Aufpreis leichter zu bekommen.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fanta1 (19. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Antwort!  
Ich habe mir ein Fritzz bestellt (auf Ansicht) .  Da ich davon ausgehe das ich das Bike keine 2-3 Std. denn Berg rauf testen kann, wollte ich ein paar Meinungen hören.


----------



## sniper69 (19. Januar 2007)

Ach, an diesen Gedanken darf uns ShogunZ ruhig teilhaben lassen 

Ich will mit der "Waffe" auch Touren fahren, wir werden es hoffentlich bald testen können!


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Januar 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Was das Einspaarpotenzial angeht, kontaktiere mal ShogunZ, hier aus dem Forum. Er ist gerade dabei sein Bike etwas leichter zu tunen und hat sich diesbezüglich schon so seine Gedanken gemacht



 ohh ja!

Bezüglich der beiden Ausstattungsvarianten kann ich halt recht wenig sagen, ich hab mir letztes Jahr das Fritzz in der Hayes Ausstattung gekauft.
Ich bin grad dabei ne pdf-Datei mit allen Teilen, Gewichten, etc. zu erstellen...müsste heut Abend soweit fertig sein - stells natürlich sofort hier rein. 
Was an Tuning möglich ist, ist wirklich immens - ob´s Sinn macht, ist das andere, kommt halt auf den Einsatzbereich an!
Am meisten Einsparungen macht man an den Reifen und Laufrädern!
Meine Sun Single Track mit den Ringlé Abbah DH Naben wiegen 1111gr und 1320gr.
Dieser LRS mit Hope Pro II Naben,  DT 5.1d Felgen, SuperComp Speichen
und Alu Nippel kommt aud ca. 1900gr, sprich 531gr. Ersparnis.
Momenatan hab ich noch die Big Betties drauf (2x975gr.)...kann man auch was einsparen and so on!
Problematischer wird´s bei er Kurbel, da s auf Grund des Innenlagers (83mm x 128mm) nicht viele Alternativen gibt!


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Januar 2007)

und wie Bonzai bereits sagte...es wird euer die Syntace Teile u tauschen - meine Meinung: Syntace Teile müssen dran bleiben.
Sattelstütze P6 - TOP
Superforce Vorbau - TOP
Lenker 7075 - 268gr....Alternative Easton Monkeylite oder Syntace Carbon
Klemme - gewichtsmäßig gut, optisch naja...ALternative Salsa, Hope und die Tune Würger!
Alles eine Frage des Geldes!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Januar 2007)

Na, ich persönlich bin sehr auf das Ergebniss gespannt.

Wie schon geklärt, werden an dem Bike wohl die Laufräder (je nach bestellter Variante) das grösste "Sparpotenzial" was das Gewicht angeht, innehaben.
Ich selbst habe meinen LRS (DT 340er Naben und 5.1er Felgen) noch nicht exakt nachgewogen, aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe bin ich auch nicht auf extremen Leichtbau aus.
Anhand poste ich mal meine Teileliste mit den Gewichten (teilweise selber gewogen, teilweise auch dem Internet entzogen):



> Rahmen   incl. Manitou Swinger 4-Way   3789,00
> Race Face   Evolve DH 70mm   202,00
> Race Face   Diabolus Lenker 710m   380,00
> Race Face   Diabolus Kurbelgarnitur   1314,00
> ...


Laut Theorie ergibt das ein Gewicht von 17085 gr.

Was das Gewicht des Rahmens angeht, so habe ich mich der Angabe von ShogunZ bedient, da ich bis jetzt keine Möglichkeit hatte das Bike komplett zu zerlegen.

Mit einer relativ genauen Hängewaage bin ich auf ein Gewicht von 17,8kg gekommen. Es kann also sein das ich einige Teile vergessen oder ausser Acht gelassen habe.


Wie dem auch sei, ich bin auf deine Teileliste gespannt, shogunZ und wie du schon sagtest, mit dem nötigen Kleingeld kann man noch einige Gramm aus dem Bike kitzeln .... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerrit981 (19. Januar 2007)

Meins wiegt in der Hayes Ausstattung und M, 15,78 kg mit Nobby Nics und PDM 545 Pedalen.


----------



## sniper69 (19. Januar 2007)

Nicht das hier noch einer nur diese Seite des Threads liest und denkt.....


Die Deppen fahren ein Enduro und posten hier Gramm Angaben.... 

Nee, ist ja doch immer Interessant was die Teile so wiegen und wenn man im Laufe der Zeit Gewicht einsparen kann ohne größere Verluste der Stabilität ist das schon eine sehr spannende Geschichte.

@Bonzai

Laut Bike 08/2006 wiegt der Rahmen des 06er Modells 3157 g und der Dämpfer 490 g, das wären dann aber "nur" 3545

Bist du mit den Pedalen zufrieden? Bin bisher nur Bärentatzen gefahren  Die Crank Brothers 5050 XX in Silber  Schwarz finde ich auch sehr stylish und diese liegen bei 558 Gramm.

@ ShogunZ

Wäre echt super wenn du auch das Gewicht der alten Parts mit angibst


----------



## Trumpf (19. Januar 2007)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> Ich habe mir ein Fritzz bestellt (auf Ansicht) .  Da ich davon ausgehe das ich das Bike keine 2-3 Std. denn Berg rauf testen kann, wollte ich ein paar Meinungen hören.



Ich kann dazu schreiben dass ich super den Berg hoch komm mit dem Fritzz. Ich fahr damit auch Touren bis zu 70 KM und ca. 1800Hm und könnte noch mehr fahren. Also von meiner Meinung her ist es tourentauglich.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Januar 2007)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Nicht das hier noch einer nur diese Seite des Threads liest und denkt.....
> 
> 
> Die Deppen fahren ein Enduro und posten hier Gramm Angaben....
> ...



Sehe ich genauso, ein wenig Detailverliebtheit muss sein. Ansonsten kommt man doch in dem Sport nicht weit 


Vielen dank für die Gewichtskorrektur. Ich bin eben von der "praktischen Messung" ShogunZ' ausgegangen, welchen ich immer mehr vertraue als den Werten den diese "Bikebravos" rauskriegen .... und die 244 Gramm machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.
Ich muss das Baby mal selber nachwiegen, jetzt in der "kalten" Jahreszeit hat man für sowas ja Zeit.


Bzgl. der Pedale, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihnen. Gleich nachdem sie da waren habe ich die langen Pins reingeschraubt und seitdem klebe ich förmlich auf den Teilen. Also einen seh guten Grip gewährleisten die Pedale, keine Frage.
Das Gewicht ist vertretbar und auch die Selbstreinigung ist zufriedenstellend.

Die 5050xx fährt mein Kollege an seinem Switch ... leider hat sich nach einer viel zu kurzen Fahrdauer die Geräuschkulisse derartig erhöht, das man sagen kann, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss ist etwas ins Negative gekippt.



Trumpf schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu schreiben dass ich super den Berg hoch komm mit dem Fritzz. Ich fahr damit auch Touren bis zu 70 KM und ca. 1800Hm und könnte noch mehr fahren. Also von meiner Meinung her ist es tourentauglich.



Genau, hört auf Trumpf, der einzige hier, der wahrscheinlich den Bock richtig Kilometer fresesn lässt und nicht  auf weichspählertourenbikes ausweicht  (Spässle am Rande) Aber das du dein Bike forderst wissen wir ja spätestens seit deinem "Lagerunfall" ....
Kam diesbezüglich eigentlich nochmal was?


Mein Bike wird wohl noch eine Woche länger in der Werkstatt stehen .. Magura scheint momentan etwas unter Druck zu stehen und kann meine Teile nicht liefern .... nunja, es gibt schlimmeres .....


----------



## Trumpf (19. Januar 2007)

Ich war nicht der mit dem Lagerschaden. Ich bin der der beim Bremsen die Louise FR aus der Verankerung gerissen hat.   
Kilometer hab ich jetzt knapp 1300 damit gefahren und es macht immer noch mehr Spass.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Januar 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ich war nicht der mit dem Lagerschaden. Ich bin der der beim Bremsen die Louise FR aus der Verankerung gerissen hat.
> Kilometer hab ich jetzt knapp 1300 damit gefahren und es macht immer noch mehr Spass.



Hehe ... tja das Alter ... sorry.
Ja jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein ... Flugrost war der arme Welcher ...
Aber klingt doch auch gut. Besser die Bremse macht den Abgang, als das Lager ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (19. Januar 2007)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Die Deppen fahren ein Enduro und posten hier Gramm Angaben....


Es macht süchtig! Hätt ich zu Beginn auch nicht geglaubt!



sniper69 schrieb:


> Laut Bike 08/2006 wiegt der Rahmen des 06er Modells 3157 g und der Dämpfer 490 g, das wären dann aber "nur" 3545


Bin grad nochmal in Keller gespurtet und hab den Dämpfer gewogen - wiegt exakt 440gr.
Laut meiner Wiegerei und Rechnerei schwankt das Rahmengewicht zwischen 3790 und 3760gr.
Mein CB 5050 wiegen 641gr...aber da gibt´s ja unterschiedliche, oder?
Einmal 5050 und dann 5050XX oder so!
Ich bin übrigens gar ned damit zufrieden!
Kein Halt - müsste wahrscheinlich die Pins austauschen!



sniper69 schrieb:


> Wäre echt super wenn du auch das Gewicht der alten Parts mit angibst


Is eh klar!


----------



## sniper69 (19. Januar 2007)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Bin grad nochmal in Keller gespurtet und hab den Dämpfer gewogen - wiegt exakt 440gr.



Der Mann zeigt Einsatz! Phänomenal


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Januar 2007)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Der Mann zeigt Einsatz! Phänomenal



Einsatz ......ich hätt mein Hirn auch mit einsetzen sollen und die 2 Befestigungsschrauben wiegen sollen...ich Dummkopf


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Januar 2007)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Einsatz ......ich hätt mein Hirn auch mit einsetzen sollen und die 2 Befestigungsschrauben wiegen sollen...ich Dummkopf



HA HA 

Das entbindet dich jetzt natürlich nicht im Geringsten, die beiden Schrauben noch zu wiegen ...


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Januar 2007)

OK....bin gleich wieder da!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Januar 2007)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> OK....bin gleich wieder da!



Sollte eigentlich nur ein Spass sein ...


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Januar 2007)

Sauerei...49gr.
Dann stimmen snipers' 490gr. wohl doch - aber nur fast!
mea culpa, mea culpa, maxima culpa!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Januar 2007)

dann haut das ja wieder mit der Bikebravoangabe hin ....
Gilt es nur noch den Ursprung der Differenz des Rahmengewichtes herauszufinden ...


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Januar 2007)

Bin gleich wieder da....*Spaß*


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Januar 2007)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Bin gleich wieder da....*Spaß*



Nix da, jetzt hübsch wiegen ... 

Ach 200 Gramm, diese "Kleinigkeit" führen wir jetzt mal auf Messtoleranz zurück.
Das kann man glaube ich verkraften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (19. Januar 2007)

@all Fritzz owners

ein paar Fragen:

1.) Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 1,80m Körpergröße und etwa 83cm Schrittlänge empfehlen? Einsatzzweck Endurotouren
Wie macht sich die steile Neigung des Sattelrohrs bemerkbar im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen

2.) Bei einem Test eines Fachmagazins hab ich mal was über die Unergonomische Innelagerbreite von 83mm gelesen!? Macht sich dies bemerkbar? Möchte keine O-Beine 

3.) gibts irgendwelche alternativen zur RaceFace Kurbel

4.) Gibts Probleme zwecks Dreckbeschuss am Dämpfer, da der genau in der Schusslinie liegt.

5.) Weiss jemand was über den aktuellen Liefertermin des aktuellen Bikes?

6.) Was haltet ihr von der Qualität der Verarbeitung, Lack und vorallem Lagerung

Fragen über Fragen
Danke schonmal


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Januar 2007)

playbike schrieb:


> 1.) Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 1,80m Körpergröße und etwa 83cm Schrittlänge empfehlen? Einsatzzweck Endurotouren
> Wie macht sich die steile Neigung des Sattelrohrs bemerkbar im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen


Ich bin 1,77m und habe mich fürs 18" entschieden...Schwerpunkt: Touren!



playbike schrieb:


> 2.) Bei einem Test eines Fachmagazins hab ich mal was über die Unergonomische Innelagerbreite von 83mm gelesen!? Macht sich dies bemerkbar? Möchte keine O-Beine


Ob sich das bemerkbar macht...hmmm...im Vergleich zu meinem alten CC-Fully...ja!


playbike schrieb:


> 3.) gibts irgendwelche alternativen zur RaceFace Kurbel


Ja, gibt es!
Für Gutbetuchte die Clavicula DH Kurbel
für den Rest gibt´s ne Holzfeller OCT mit dem passenden Lager!



playbike schrieb:


> 4.) Gibts Probleme zwecks Dreckbeschuss am Dämpfer, da der genau in der Schusslinie liegt.


Ohne Schutz ja, aber dafür gibt´s von Cube nen netten Dämpferschutz! 



playbike schrieb:


> 5.) Weiss jemand was über den aktuellen Liefertermin des aktuellen Bikes?


das weiß keiner so genua, obwohl schon jemand hier im Forum glücklicher Besitzer eines 2007er Fritzz ist.



playbike schrieb:


> 6.) Was haltet ihr von der Qualität der Verarbeitung, Lack und vorallem Lagerung


Kann ich leider noch nicht viel dazu sagen, hab es noch nicht so lang um das beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Januar 2007)

playbike schrieb:


> @all Fritzz owners
> 
> ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...



M



> 2.) Bei einem Test eines Fachmagazins hab ich mal was über die Unergonomische Innelagerbreite von 83mm gelesen!? Macht sich dies bemerkbar? Möchte keine O-Beine


Nö ....



> 3.) gibts irgendwelche alternativen zur RaceFace Kurbel


Auf die Schnelle fällt mir nur Truvativ und die Clavicula ein ....



> 4.) Gibts Probleme zwecks Dreckbeschuss am Dämpfer, da der genau in der Schusslinie liegt.


Nö ... und von Seitens Cube gibt es jetzt auch ein Formschönes Schutzblech für die DTC-Bikes, wenn man es denn haben will 
(Irgendwo im Stereo-Thread gab es auch mal Bilder ...)



> 5.) Weiss jemand was über den aktuellen Liefertermin des aktuellen Bikes?


Februar, bis schätzungsweise März ... Gerrit hat seines ja schon .... näheres kann dir aber nur dein Dealer sagen.



> 6.) Was haltet ihr von der Qualität der Verarbeitung, Lack und vorallem Lagerung


Spass/Fangfrage, oder ????? 



> Fragen über Fragen
> Danke schonmal


Bitte


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Januar 2007)

So Alex!

War grad nochmal beim wiegen...
Gewogen habe ich
Rahmen mit Federgabel, Kurbel, Lenker, Bremse VR/HR inkl. Schrauben, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk und Trigger
(Gesamtgewicht 8800gr.)
8800gr
- Gabel(2500)
- Kurbel (1314)
- Lenker (278)
- Bremse VR inkl.Adapter und Schrauben (246+32)
- Bremse HR inkl. Schrauben(268)
- Steuersatz (151)
- Vorbau (165)
- Schaltwerk (237)
- Trigger (385)
- Umwerfer (168)
_______________
*Rahmen: 3057gr.*


----------



## Trumpf (19. Januar 2007)

playbike schrieb:


> @all Fritzz owners
> 
> ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...



Ich fahre 16 Zoll bei 1,77m Körpergröße und ähnlicher Schrittlänge. Ich hab kein Problem mit der Neigung des Sattelrohrs.



playbike schrieb:


> 2.) Bei einem Test eines Fachmagazins hab ich mal was über die Unergonomische Innelagerbreite von 83mm gelesen!? Macht sich dies bemerkbar? Möchte keine O-Beine



Ich hab keine Probleme mit den 83mm. Ich hab aber weniger Probleme mit den Knie seitdem ich das Fritzz habe.  



playbike schrieb:


> 3.) gibts irgendwelche alternativen zur RaceFace Kurbel



Ich find die Kurbel super und habe mir keine Gedanken über Alternativen gemacht.  



playbike schrieb:


> 4.) Gibts Probleme zwecks Dreckbeschuss am Dämpfer, da der genau in der Schusslinie liegt.



Ich schütz den Dämpfer. Ich wollte es nicht drauf ankommen lassen Probleme damit zu bekommen.



playbike schrieb:


> 5.) Weiss jemand was über den aktuellen Liefertermin des aktuellen Bikes?



Keine Ahnung



playbike schrieb:


> 6.) Was haltet ihr von der Qualität der Verarbeitung, Lack und vorallem Lagerung



Der Lack ist klasse finde ich. Verarbeitung des Rahmens auch. Die verbauten Teile sind auch super.
Das einzige Problem was ich festgestellt habe war ein nerviges quietschen beim pedalieren. Die Ursache war die Schraube der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Etwas öffnen, fetten, und nicht mehr ganz bombenfest zuziehen hat das Quietschen beseitigt.


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Januar 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem was ich festgestellt habe war ein nerviges quietschen beim pedalieren. Die Ursache war die Schraube der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Etwas öffnen, fetten, und nicht mehr ganz bombenfest zuziehen hat das Quietschen beseitigt.



Stimmt 
Man...hab ich lang gebraucht um das rauszufinden!


----------



## gerrit981 (19. Januar 2007)

Hier ist ja richtig was los...

Also 83 mm Innenlagerbreite merke ich überhaupt nicht.

Die Lackqualität ist eins a, zumindest bei dem 07 modell.

Ich habe Hustler, Play Boy u. a. eingestampft, fritzz reicht, obwohl es ein er ist...


----------



## playbike (19. Januar 2007)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten.
Scheint langsam ne echte Alternative zu werden.
Mal bei Cube nachfragen wie es mit der Lieferzeit aussieht.
Aber mit der neuen Farbe kann ich mich noch nicht anfreunden


----------



## ShogunZ (20. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht findest ja bei nem Händler noch ein "altes" 2006er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (20. Januar 2007)

Hab´s gestern nicht mehr geschafft mit den Gewichten!
Hier nun die Liste!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Januar 2007)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hab´s gestern nicht mehr geschafft mit den Gewichten!
> Hier nun die Liste!



Sauber ... 13,8Kg ist definitiv ein Wort 
Hau rein und wie gesagt, wegen der Gabel würde ich mri wirklich keine Gedanken machen 

Ich freue mich bei Zeit schon auf deine neuen Bilder !!!!!!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## ShogunZ (20. Januar 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Sauber ... 13,8Kg ist definitiv ein Wort
> Hau rein und wie gesagt, wegen der Gabel würde ich mri wirklich keine Gedanken machen
> 
> Ich freue mich bei Zeit schon auf deine neuen Bilder !!!!!!!



13,8kg liegt zwar noch weit weg, aber mein Ziele habe ich schon mal gesteckt. 
...aber das *mit* der Diabolus Kurbel 
Bilder kommen, aber dauert noch!


----------



## Astaroth (20. Januar 2007)

Servus @ShogunZ,
aus purer Neugier warum hast du dir kein Stereo oder was ähnliches gekauft wenn du deinem Fritzz jetzt eine radikal Diät verabreichst ???
Wünsche ansonsten noch viel Spaß mit deinem heißen Gefährt  !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## sniper69 (20. Januar 2007)

Wow ShogunZ, toll gemacht  

Was sollen denn die DT 5.1d, Hope Pro II kosten, über 600 Gramm ist ja schon ordentlich!

Von der Gabel habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie was gehört, sieht aber schon Klasse aus!

Ich werde ja am 2007er Fat Alberts drauf haben, welche mit jeweils 720 Gramm zu Buche schlagen, warum hast du dich für die Nooby Nic entschieden?

....Und wieso hast du gerrit981 eigentlich Nooby Nics drauf? Ach ja Gerit, bitte noch ein paar Fotos online stellen


----------



## ShogunZ (20. Januar 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus @ShogunZ,
> aus purer Neugier warum hast du dir kein Stereo oder was ähnliches gekauft wenn du deinem Fritzz jetzt eine radikal Diät verabreichst ???
> Wünsche ansonsten noch viel Spaß mit deinem heißen Gefährt  !!!
> 
> ...



Die Radikaldiät nimmt ja, bis auf die Federgabel, keinen Einfluss auf die Stabilität! 

@sniper: Ich weiß noch nicht, ob´s nun die Nobby Nic oder die Fat Albert werden...es gibt so viele versch. Meinungen zu den beiden Reifen, dass ich das wohl mal selber testen muss.
Hier gibt´s diesen LRS ganz günstig!
Bei meinem Händler gibt´s den Satz für 400.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerrit981 (20. Januar 2007)

Ich werde mich morgen um Bilder kümmern.

Irgendwelche Wünsche? ;-)

Die Nobby Nics benutze ich für Touren, für härtere Gangarten kommen Big Bettys drauf.


----------



## gerrit981 (21. Januar 2007)




----------



## ShogunZ (21. Januar 2007)

Echt hübsche Bildchen!
Hast du dein Fritzz mal gewogen?


----------



## gerrit981 (21. Januar 2007)

15,78 kg aber mit anderen Pedalen, so ca. 15,6 kg


----------



## ShogunZ (21. Januar 2007)

15,6 kg ist ja schon mal ein guter Anfang, oder?


----------



## Brausa (21. Januar 2007)

Hast du den Lenker umgebaut? Lt. Prospekt sollte doch ein Vector DH und nicht Lowriser drauf sein?


----------



## gerrit981 (21. Januar 2007)

Nein, der Lenker war drauf, ich glaub cube hatte keinen dh da.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Januar 2007)

Sehr schicke Bilder 

Bzgl. dem Lenker, da würde ich aber noch drauf bestehen, das du den Vector DH nachgeschickt kriegst. Du hast ja immerhin für die Ausstattung bezahlt ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (21. Januar 2007)

Mit der Sitzposition bin ich so wie sie ist zufrieden.
Der Unterschied zwischen den Lenkern besteht in einem bischen mehr rise und gewicht (3 g) beim dh aber bei gleichem preis, somit ist das für mich in ordnung und der Lenker bleibt drauf.


----------



## sniper69 (21. Januar 2007)

Sehr schöööne Bider, sieht geil aus!

die Hayes Bremsscheiben sehen auch geil aus.

Was hast du denn für Pedale drauf, mit denen du nochmal Gewicht sparst?

Jetzt bin ich ja gerade am überlegen ob ich die Fat Albert durch Nooby Nic tauschen lasse, sind ja immerhin 170g an der rotierenden Masse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Januar 2007)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Sehr schöööne Bider, sieht geil aus!
> 
> die Hayes Bremsscheiben sehen auch geil aus.
> 
> ...



... aber auch ein herber Verlust an Durchschlagschutz ...
Der Fat Albert ist schon nicht der allerbeste Reifen wenn es um die Pannensicherheit geht (Grip und Kontrolle auf den Trails ist allerdings vorbildlich).
Ich bezweifle das der Nobby Nic durch das eingesparte Gewicht da mithalten kann. Allerdings immer abhängig vom geplanten Einsatzgebiet


----------



## gerrit981 (21. Januar 2007)

Ich hab mir gerade einen durchschlag mit den NN eingefangen. 

Die Big Betty sind vielleicht doch besser.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Januar 2007)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade einen durchschlag mit den NN eingefangen.
> 
> Die Big Betty sind vielleicht doch besser.



Auf jeden Fall.

Die Bettys sind hervorragende Reifen.
Er kann alles, aber nicht perfekt.
Der Durchschlagschutz ist sehr gut mit ordentlichen Schläuchen, der Rollwiderstand ist sehr gut und Grip ist bei trockenem wie auch bei nassem Untergrund sehr gut.


----------



## sniper69 (21. Januar 2007)

Sorry Gerrit, aber ich musste jetzt schon lachen. Ein Post weiter oben schreibt Bonzai noch was vom Durchschlagsschutz und dann das.....

Ich lasse dann auf jeden Fall die Fat Albert drauf.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Januar 2007)

Bie manche Gewichtssparmaßnahmen sollte man eben doch nochmal 2mal drüber nachdenken was man mit dem Bike fährt und wie schnell die Grenzen des Materials erreicht werden können.

Die 170gr. hin oder her, dafür aber keine Plattfüße mehr ....


----------



## sniper69 (21. Januar 2007)

Da hast du recht, wie sind/waren denn die original Schläuche. Das kann ich nämlich auch nicht haben, wenn dort Wurstpellen verarbeitet werden!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Januar 2007)

Dann empfehle ich dir ... schmeiss die original Schläuche raus. Soweit ich noch weiss sind nämlich "nur" Schwalbe Light Schläuche verbaut und die sind nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend wenn es hart zugeht.

Ich selbst habe Nokian Gazzalodi DH Schläuche verbaut welche aber auch derbe auf das Gewicht schlagen. 416gr. pro Schlauch bei Sclaverant Ventil sind schon nicht ohne, aber die halten einiges aus und sind ohne Probleme auch "Low-Pressure" fahrbar (1,8bar).
Als Autoventil-Version hat so ein Schlauch ca. 391gr.

Alternativ gibt es auch noch von Schwalbe "DH"-Schläuche die wesentlich leichter sind (190gr. glaube ich) aber auch recht robust sind. Natürlich kein Vergleich zu den dicken Gazzas ...


----------



## gerrit981 (21. Januar 2007)

Ich bin ne Treppe runter gesprungen und hab die letzten drei Stufen erwischt:

Drei mal Snakebite in schönem Treppenabstand.

Die Schläuche sind echt dünnn, morgen gibts nen Satz neue.
 Ich denke Schwalbe DH und Big Bettys. Das war vorhin echt ätzend.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Januar 2007)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Ich bin ne Treppe runter gesprungen und hab die letzten drei Stufen erwischt:
> 
> Drei mal Snakebite in schönem Treppenabstand.
> 
> ...



Böse ... ich habe in Italien letzten Sommer nach dem 3ten Platten aufgehört zu zählen.
Das sollte in der jetzt kommenden Saison mit DH-Reifen und DH-Schläuchen allerdings der Vergangenheit angehören ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (22. Januar 2007)

Nicht das meine Frage unter geht  

@gerrit, welche Pedale hast du denn nun drauf?

Wie ist dein Gesamteindruck nach deinen ersten Fritzz Fahrten?
Was ist dir besonders aufgefallen?


----------



## flori828 (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
hab das Fritzz in "L" bestellt. Wie beschrieben gabs bei mir auch die verschiedenen Terminstufen:

1) Lt. Liste Liefertermin November
2) Bis Weihnachten reichts auf jeden Fall ;-)
3) KW 02/07

Heute hat sich mein Händler gemeldet: "Wird wohl noch etwas dauern...aber keine 2W mehr".
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt....

Ich komm übrigens wie der Bonzai (bisher unbekannt) aus Raum Heilbronn. 
Wenn jemand die Mühle mal wg. der Größe anschauen will, stell mich auch zur Verfügung (falls es mal irgendwann kommt).

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Januar 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab das Fritzz in "L" bestellt. Wie beschrieben gabs bei mir auch die verschiedenen Terminstufen:
> 
> 1) Lt. Liste Liefertermin November
> ...




Hi,

das "alte Spiel" also mit dem Liefertermin ... "same procedure as last year? ..." ... leider.

Das ist aber mal sehr interessant. Wo genau hast du denn dein Bike bestellt wenn ich fragen darf?
An "grossen" Cubehändlern fällt mir da nämlich nur einer ein 
Wo genau kommst du her?

Selbstverständlich biete ich mich mit meinem Fritzz und Grösse M (allerdings FR/DH-Ausstattung) gerne zum Testen an, allerdings steht mein Bike gerade immer noch bei meinem Händler zwecks Reperatur. Aber falls es sich einer anschauen möchte ... einfach in Schwäbisch-Hall vorbeifahren. Der Heinz freut sich 


Gruss

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (22. Januar 2007)

Also kleines Friztzz Update:

Jetzt rollt mein Baby auf ordentlichen Schläuchen und Big Bettys, vorne Gooey Gluey und hinten ORC Compound.

Erster Eindruck (wegen Dunkelheit nur auf der Straße) die reifen fühlen sich irgendwie geschmeidiger an als die NN, beim Bremsen klebt der Vorderreifen richtig am Boden.

Die Pedale sind NC 17 Magnesium.

Mangels Zeit konnte ich bisher leider nur urbanes Gelände rippen, aber das Fritzz hält was es verspricht. Mit 50 psi in der SPV Kammer und 30 % SAG nur wirklich minimalstes Wippen (eigentlich keins verglichen mit anderen bikes) aber trotzdem softes ansprechen auf alle möglichen Unebenheiten und bei Sprüngen von Treppeabsätzen, kein Durchschlagen (bis auf das der Nobby Nics und der Wurstpellen).
Die Gabel ist echt super, nur das sie am Anfang nicht voll ausgefahren ist, was sich aber mit der Anleitung hier im Forum aber schnell beheben lässt.


----------



## flori828 (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bonzai,
habs schon mitbekommen mit deiner Reparatur. Was es für Zufälle gibt ;-)
Ich hab letzte Woche mein Bike bei MHW zur Inspektion abgeliefert, noch paar Bikes angeschaut und etwas übers Fritzz und lange Wartezeiten philosophiert. Der MHW-Mitarbeiter (oder Chef?, den kannte ich bisher noch nicht) meinte das er nen Kunden hat der letztes Jahr sehr sehr lange auf sein Fritzz warten musste, aber extrem zufrieden ist mit seinem Bike. Leider aber gerade in Reparatur..usw..usw...
Ich les hier schon ne Weile den Fred mit. Also kombiniere: Raum HN + Fritzz + lange Wartezeit + super-zufrieden?? Das ist bestimmt der Bonzai vom MTB-Forum. Muhahahaha.  

Zu deinen Fragen:
Eigentlich kauf ich meine Bikes bei MHW. Aktuell bin ich allerdings durch Zufall auf einen Bike-Händler gestossen der mir ein Angebot gemacht hat "das ich nicht ablehnen konnte" ;-)
Ist aber eine einmalige Sache. Den Namen des Händlers ins Forum zu schreiben ist glaub ich nicht in seinem Sinn. Beim nächsten Bike wirds wieder MHW werden denk ich. 

Ich wohn in Obersulm und bin meistens auf den Trails bei uns im Wald unterwegs, in den Löwensteiner Bergen oder auch mal ne lockere Runde am Breitenauer See. Uphill gehört bei mir auch dazu (wenns nicht zu arg wird). zB nach Löwenstein hoch geht schon.

Aus welcher Ecke kommst du?

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Januar 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Hallo Bonzai,
> habs schon mitbekommen mit deiner Reparatur. Was es für Zufälle gibt ;-)
> Ich hab letzte Woche mein Bike bei MHW zur Inspektion abgeliefert, noch paar Bikes angeschaut und etwas übers Fritzz und lange Wartezeiten philosophiert. Der MHW-Mitarbeiter (oder Chef?, den kannte ich bisher noch nicht) meinte das er nen Kunden hat der letztes Jahr sehr sehr lange auf sein Fritzz warten musste, aber extrem zufrieden ist mit seinem Bike. Leider aber gerade in Reparatur..usw..usw...
> Ich les hier schon ne Weile den Fred mit. Also kombiniere: Raum HN + Fritzz + lange Wartezeit + super-zufrieden?? Das ist bestimmt der Bonzai vom MTB-Forum. Muhahahaha.



hehe, ja meinen Ruf bei den Jungs habe ich weg 
Aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Jungs/Heinz ...



> Zu deinen Fragen:
> Eigentlich kauf ich meine Bikes bei MHW. Aktuell bin ich allerdings durch Zufall auf einen Bike-Händler gestossen der mir ein Angebot gemacht hat "das ich nicht ablehnen konnte" ;-)
> Ist aber eine einmalige Sache. Den Namen des Händlers ins Forum zu schreiben ist glaub ich nicht in seinem Sinn. Beim nächsten Bike wirds wieder MHW werden denk ich.
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall, Gott hat nunmal vor dem Downhill den Uphill geschaffen ...
Ich komme aus Möckmühl, also eigentlich gleich um's Eck. Evtl. ergibt sich da ja mal eine gediegene gemeinsame Session.
Von den Löwensteiner Bergen habe ich schon viel gelesen/gehört, aber war selber noch nicht in dem Gebiet mit dem Bike unterwegs.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
wenn dich die Löwensteiner Berge interessieren kannst gern mal zur Hausrunde mitkommen (sobald das Sturmholz weggeräumt ist).

Hier ist die Übersichtskarte. Grün macht Laune (fast nur Trails), rot nervt ;-)) Klick 

Ein paar Bilder von den Trails gibts hier: Klick

Ausführlichere Beschreibung auf Wunsch per PN, damits hier nicht zu sehr Off-Topic wird.

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Februar 2007)

So, hier also der absolute Endstand meines Fritzz.
Neu ist folgendes:

-Manitou Metel R
-Maxxis Highroller+Minion Reifenkombi
-SRAM X9 Schaltwerk Medium Cage
-Jagwire Schaltzüge
-und endlich wieder mit Stahlflexbremsleitung ....
(Und ein für Umme-Dämpferschutzblech)

18,88Kg







Ich habe fertig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruss

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2007)

Und jetzt ist das Bike alles andere als ein "Touren"-Enduro 

Mit DEM Gewicht...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Februar 2007)

Jupp, aber der Einsatzzweck ist klar definiert.

Uphills werden eine Qual, da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2007)

Bei dem Einsatzzweck und Zielgewicht frage ich mich ob der Fritzz Rahmen schon die beste Wahl war


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Februar 2007)

Es steht ja auch noch der optische Aspekt im Raum, ausserdem glaube ich das ich den Grenzbereich (auf Grund meines Fahr"könnens") nichtmal ansatzweise ankratzen werde


----------



## ShogunZ (12. Februar 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Jupp, aber der Einsatzzweck ist klar definiert.


Das kann man wohl sagen! 
Schon Wahnsinn, wie unterschiedlich man doch so ein Bike aufbauen kann. 
Aber ist wirklich schön geworden...kannst ja bei Zeit mal ein "Dämpfer-Review" geben!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Februar 2007)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Das kann man wohl sagen!
> Schon Wahnsinn, wie unterschiedlich man doch so ein Bike aufbauen kann.
> Aber ist wirklich schön geworden...kannst ja bei Zeit mal ein "Dämpfer-Review" geben!



Vielen Dank!
Genau ... du offenbarst dann demnächst hoffentlich dein "Leichtbau-Pendant" !!!
Bzgl. dem Dämpfer kann ich jetzt noch nichts sagen, ausser das er im kurzen Testbetrieb sehr gut angesprochen hat.
Genaueres werde ich bei Zeit auf jeden Fall berichten können.


----------



## ShogunZ (12. Februar 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Genau ... du offenbarst dann demnächst hoffentlich dein "Leichtbau-Pendant" !!!



Eher nicht...wird wohl doch was anderes werden!
Das Fritzz zeigt erst bei einer härteren Gangart sein wahres Gesicht...so wie du's  jetzt aufgebaut hast, ist's bestimmt extrem geil. 
Ich steck meinen Bereich neu ab und werde eher auf ein Ellsworth Moment, etc. umsteigen.


----------



## Brausa (12. Februar 2007)

Hi Bonzai,

da kommen bei mir zwei Fragen auf:

Warum die neuen Reifen, warst du mit den BB nicht zufrieden? Wie ist der Eindruck dieser Kombination?

Warum der Stahlfederdämpfer? Das Fritzz das ich probegefahren habe (mit dem originalen Manitou Luftfederdämpfer), hat mich vom Hinterbau-Federweg und Ansprechverhalten her begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Februar 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hi Bonzai,
> 
> da kommen bei mir zwei Fragen auf:
> 
> ...



Hi,

mit den Bettys war ich sehr zufrieden. Wie gesagt bisher der beste Allroundreifen den ich gefahren bin.
Aber ich wollte jetzt einfach mal etwas Neues ausprobieren und dachte mir ein wenig mehr Durchschlagschutz wäre nicht verkehrt.

Auch was den Coil angeht kann ich nur sagen, ich wollte es mal ausprobieren. Gewichtstechnisch gehen die Werte zwar in den Keller, aber mein bisheriger Eindruck ist sehr gut von dem Dämpfer.
Der 4-Way Air arbeitete ebenso fantastisch mit dem Hinterbau zusammen, aber wie gesagt ... Neugier, Experimentierfreudigkeit ... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute,

heute habe ich mir mal eine Runde durch Sonnenschein und Dreck gegönnt.
Ich muss sagen ... der Metel arbeitet hervorragend in dem Hinterbau. Zwar fehlt die Plattformdämpfung um das Wippen zu unterdrücken, aber der Hinterbau unterdrückt jegliches Wippen ausreichend und bleibt ruhig. Da hat Probst sich eine Fleisskarte verdient.
Das Federverhalten verhält sich durchweg linear, soft und sensibel bei Schlägen und lässt einen mit gutem Gewissen über Schotter und Steinfelder prügeln ....
Was soll ich noch sagen ... es war einfach nur geil wieder mit Fritzz zu spielen 
(Die Anstiege allerdings waren nicht mehr so leicht zu bewältigen bei dem Gewicht, but who cares ....)








Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute,

anbei 2 Bilder von heute aus dem Bikepark Beerfelden ... die Saison ist hiermit eröffnet.
Fritzz will so gefahren werden !!! 


















Gruss

Alex


----------



## sniper69 (20. Februar 2007)

Rock n´roll  

Bei mir steht noch die 10 KW, hoffe dabei bleibt es!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Februar 2007)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Rock n´roll
> 
> Bei mir steht noch die 10 KW, hoffe dabei bleibt es!



Jupp ... so muss das 

Ich hoffe für dich das es bei dem Termin bleibt !!!!


----------



## flori828 (27. Februar 2007)

******************
******************
*** *FRITZZ IST DA* ***
******************
******************

  Händler hat eben angerufen, Bike ist eingetroffen - morgen kann ichs abholen 

Gruß


----------



## flori828 (28. Februar 2007)

Hier isser  

Vorerst einzige Ergänzungen: LizardSkin und die fetten 5050´s.
Sattelstütze muss ich absägen...tiefer als auf dem Bild ist nicht möglich.

Gruß


----------



## sniper69 (28. Februar 2007)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH  

Bei mir steht auch noch die nächste Woche, aber wie mein Cubehändler mir Freitag sagte "Eigentlich müssten Sie wissen ob es eine Lieferverzögerung gibt, aber das tun Sie nicht"  

Ach ja, die nächste sehr interessante Aussage, das Cube Fritzz 2007 ist ausverkauft!  

@flori828
Bilder, ich brauch Bilder!


----------



## flori828 (28. Februar 2007)

@Sniper,
hier sind noch paar Detailaufnahmen. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (28. Februar 2007)

Yeah, Baby, Yeah!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Februar 2007)

Na dann auch mal von mir aller herzlichste Glückwünsche zu dem geilen Bike !!!! Sehr schön.

Das Problem mit der Sattelstütze kenne ich. Da muss definitiv noch ein Stück weggesäbelt werden. Aber dennoch freut es mich zu hören das die 2007er Palette verschickt wurde und noch zahlreich verschickt werden wird. Wenn ich hier lese das die 2007er ausverkauft sind ... na das ist doch klar bei so einem geilen Bike  (natürlich nur durch die schon bekannten Fritzzer aussagekräftigen Test- und Erfahrungsberichte ...)

Hau rein und viel Spass mit dem Geschoss !!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## evilsheep26 (1. März 2007)

Hallo Fritzz Gemeinde, 

ab morgen gehör ich auch zu Eurem Kreis und kann es kaum erwarten...
hab heute noch die letzten Änderungswünsche durchgesprochen und morgen nachmittag nach meiner Prüfung werde ich es Heim holen 
Ich glaube, heute Nacht kann ich vor lauter Aufregung nicht schlafen... 
Am WE werde ich meine erste Ausfahrt machen... *freu*
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. März 2007)

Hi Stefan,

am Besten solltest du dich erstmal auf deine Prüfung (welcher Art auch immer) konzentrieren. Fritzz kann dir ja nun nicht mehr davonrennen.

Aber das du dich freust ist selbstverständlich und natürlich 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch schonmal !!!

Was lässt du denn noch alles ändern? In welcher Ausstattungsvariante hast du ihn dir aufbauen lassen????
Fragen über Fragen die, wie ich hoffe, von anständigen Bildern beantwortet werden 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## evilsheep26 (1. März 2007)

Hallo alex
ich hab das "kleine" (mehr läßt der Studentengeldbeutel einfach nicht zu)
wollte an sich die Hayes gegen eine Formula tauschen, mein Bike Händler hat mir aber davon abgeraten
der Lenker wird noch ein wenig gekürzt und Pedale noch drangeschraubt (Shimano Tatzen) und dann geht's los
ich hoffe, ich kann am WE mal ein paar Bilder machen
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. März 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> Hallo alex
> ich hab das "kleine" (mehr läßt der Studentengeldbeutel einfach nicht zu)
> wollte an sich die Hayes gegen eine Formula tauschen, mein Bike Händler hat mir aber davon abgeraten
> der Lenker wird noch ein wenig gekürzt und Pedale noch drangeschraubt (Shimano Tatzen) und dann geht's los
> ...



Hauptsache du hast deinen Spass mit dem Gerät ... so soll es sein 

Mit welcher Begründung hat dir dein Händler von der Formula abgeraten? An sich ist das eine Top Bremse ..
Handelt es sich bei den Shimano Pedalen um die silbernen DX ... welche ich auch fahre? Die sind Klasse 

Ich freue mich immer über neue Bilder 

Gruss und viel Glück morgen und viel Spass bei der Jungfernfahrt.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (1. März 2007)

Hallo Alex
die Pedale sind die gleichen  
ich wollte die Hayes an sich nicht haben, da sie bei einem Freund immer schleift...
der Händler meinte dazu, dass ich das gleiche bei der Formula auch haben kann und seiner Meinung nach, sind die beiden Bremsen gleichwertig...
mal sehen, ob das mal eine Bremse nach meinem Geschmack ist und hoffentlich keinen "Hausfrauenhebel" hat 

mal was anderes:
Welche Protektoren könnt Ihr denn so empfehlen?
bin auf der Suche nach einem Jacket, was knapp über die Schulter geht und wo man fürs boarden den Rückenpanzer abmachen kann...
hat da jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. März 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> Hallo Alex
> die Pedale sind die gleichen
> ich wollte die Hayes an sich nicht haben, da sie bei einem Freund immer schleift...
> der Händler meinte dazu, dass ich das gleiche bei der Formula auch haben kann und seiner Meinung nach, sind die beiden Bremsen gleichwertig...
> ...




Die Hayes ist auf jeden Fall eine klasse Bremse ... sorglos und Standfest.


Bzgl. Protektorenjacke die du universell auch zum Boarden benutzen kannst würde ich spontan jetzt die Dainese Fullcoat empfehlen. Ist zwar nicht die billigste, aber dafür sehr vielseitig einsetzbar.
Mein Kollege fährt das Vorgängermodell, welches ich persönlich besser finde, da der Brustkorb ebenfalls voll geschützt ist.
Vorteil bei der Jacke, der Rückenprotektor und auch die Ärmel sind voll abnehmbar, sonit hast du eine recht universelle Protektorenjacke.

Ich selbst fahre eine No-Name Jacke bei der ich zwar den Rückenprotektor abnehmen kann, ihn aber nicht selbstständig tragen kann. Quasi nur zur besseren Belüftung bei Bergaufpassagen.


----------



## bringsi (2. März 2007)

Hallo ihr Fritzzer 

Hab mal ne Frage an alle die ihr Fritzz inzwischen auch bekommen haben! 

Sind bei Euch wirklich die Teile verbaut die CUBE in der Spezifikationsliste für das Fritzz anpreist? 

z.B.: 

Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger X4 (nicht Swinger 4WAY)

Lenker: Syntace Vector Downhill (nicht Lowrider)



Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. März 2007)

bringsi schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Fritzzer
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage an alle die ihr Fritzz inzwischen auch bekommen haben!
> 
> ...



Hi Ralf,

da hat einer aber auch einige Würfel in der Garage stehen 

Also ich kann nur von mir und dem 2006er Fritzz ausgehen:
Alle Teile waren wie bestellt verbaut.
Der Swinger 4-Way, die Syntace Parts .... einzig der Umlenkhebel war nicht schwarz wie in dem Katalog abgebildet, aber das ist ja absolute Nebensache.
Von meinen Extra georderten Anbauteilen mal ganz zu schweigen 

Wenn du andere Parts verbaut gekriegt hast, dann würde ich mich mal mit deinem Händler in Vebrindung setzen. Der sollte das Problem eigentlich zu lösen haben.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fritzz07 (3. März 2007)

Hi ihr Fritzzer!

habe mein fritzz auch erst bekommen (auch nach langem warten)
und ich muss sagen, es hat sich gelohnt!
also ich habe mir die formula bremse anbauen lassen und muss sagen sie macht einen guten eindruck!
aber auch die hayes ist ne top bremse! ich hatte sie am alten bike.
gott sei dank ist morgen schönes wetter. da gehts auf die trails!
um auf den post von bringsi zurück zu kommen:
also bei mir ist der swinger 4-way und der syntace lowrider verbaut.
ansonsten passt es, bis natürlich auf die sachen die ich getauscht hab.
gruss benni


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. März 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> Hi ihr Fritzzer!
> 
> habe mein fritzz auch erst bekommen (auch nach langem warten)
> und ich muss sagen, es hat sich gelohnt!



Mein Reden ...



> also ich habe mir die formula bremse anbauen lassen und muss sagen sie macht einen guten eindruck!
> aber auch die hayes ist ne top bremse! ich hatte sie am alten bike.
> gott sei dank ist morgen schönes wetter. da gehts auf die trails!
> um auf den post von bringsi zurück zu kommen:
> ...




Also dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit dem Bike.
Ich denke mal auf ein paar Bilder können wir uns jetzt schon freuen 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fritzz07 (3. März 2007)

ja klar bonzai!,

hab grad ein paar bilder hochgeladen in meiner fotogalleria.
kannst mal reinschaun.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. März 2007)

Angeschaut und als sehr gut empfunden


----------



## fritzz07 (3. März 2007)

ja danke!
dein fritzz ist aber auch der hammer!
fast forward!


----------



## fritzz07 (3. März 2007)

mal ne kurze frage?!
weis jemand zufällig wo man eine liste für die druckeinstellungen für manitou 4way dämpfer findet? (Fahrergewicht/Druck)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (4. März 2007)

Ist das Freak in deiner Gallerie auch von dir? Wie sind die beiden im Vergleich?

Druck im Dämpfer: Ich würd ihn auf 20% Sag (Negativfederweg) einstellen. Wenn du keine Probleme mit Durchschlagen hast evtl. auch etwas mehr.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. März 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> ja danke!
> dein fritzz ist aber auch der hammer!
> fast forward!



Vielen Dank und genau das ... fast forward 



fritzz07 schrieb:


> mal ne kurze frage?!
> weis jemand zufällig wo man eine liste für die druckeinstellungen für manitou 4way dämpfer findet? (Fahrergewicht/Druck)



Ich bin den Dämpfer bei ca. 85Kg Fahrergewicht mit 25% Sag gefahren ... keinerlei Durchschläge oder dergleichen. Ich glaube knapp 6-7Bar. Das würde ich einfach mal ausprobieren und dann auf deine Bedürfnisse einstellen.
Bei korrektem SPV-Druck und sauber eingestelltem SPV-Volumen hat er sauber angesprochen und hat alles weggeschluckt was sich ihm in den Weg gestellt hat.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fritzz07 (4. März 2007)

nein das freak gehört meinem dad 
es ist auch ein hammer bike, aber´s fritzz ist im hinterbau noch etwas weicher / sensibler.
liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran dass er eine stahlfeder hat.
ansonsten o ton: " super geil " .
wenn du 25% sag fährts dann reichen mir 20% denke ich ( 68 kg )


----------



## RolliRolltRund (5. März 2007)

Hallo

Ohnein oh nein! Jetzt habe ich endlich das Geld für mein lang ersehntes Rad zusamen und bekommen nurnoch die Meldung, dass das Rad bereits ausverkauft ist.... Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich noch eins herbekommen könnte? Ich fahr dafür spontan durch ganz Deutschland  

Gebraucht und in gutem ZUstand ist natürlich auch ok!!

Ich bin 1,84m Groß und habe es leider noch nicht probe fahren können was mein ihr 16 oder 18"

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dot (5. März 2007)

Ausverkauft? Das gibt es doch gar nicht...  

Ruf mal bei Mr. Bike in Pforzheim an. --> Google: Mr. Bike.

--> Weiß nicht genau, ob er eines da hat, aber der bekommt immer etwas her. Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## RolliRolltRund (5. März 2007)

Ja Anfang März sind die Scheiß dinger schon ausverkauft!!
Mann mann
Ich komme aus Nürnberg aber wie gesagt ich mache ganz Deutschland dafür unsicher!


----------



## Maxximum (5. März 2007)

hi
ich hätte gedacht dass cub immer gerade so viele räder produziert wie gerade angefragt werden, da es sich um eine kleinere firma handelt. die baun doch immer eine bestimmte zeit ein madell und dann das nächste modell und so weiter bis sie einmal alle durch haben.
so hat mir das auch mein händler verklickert. er meint dass dadurch auch die lieferterminschwankungen zustande kommen.

ride on, maXximum


----------



## Astaroth (5. März 2007)

Servus @RolliRolltRund,

probier es mal hier http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Cube/CubeFully/Fritzz.htm

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Trumpf (5. März 2007)

RolliRolltRund schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ohnein oh nein! Jetzt habe ich endlich das Geld für mein lang ersehntes Rad zusamen und bekommen nurnoch die Meldung, dass das Rad bereits ausverkauft ist.... Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich noch eins herbekommen könnte? Ich fahr dafür spontan durch ganz Deutschland
> 
> ...



Ich wollte mein Fritzz letztes Jahr online kaufen. Ich habe 2 Händler angemailt. Der eine antwortete dass das Fritzz komplett ausverkauft ist. Der andere antwortete 15 Minuten später dass er mir ein gutes Angebot machen kann und er es nach 4 Tagen losgeschickt hat. Cube schickte es zuerst zu dem Händler und der Händler dann zu mir. Also diesem "Fritzz Ausverkauft" würde ich nicht glauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (5. März 2007)

Hallo Liebe Fritzz-Gemeinde,
ich bin seit Freitag auch -leider gefrusteter- Besitzer eines Fritzzerls...
Meine Gabel <-Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step ist defekt... sie läßt sich ohne viel Kraftaufwand fast bis zur Gabelkrone zusammendrücken... :-(
Anfangs stand sie super, gleich auf den ersten Schuß ein gutes Setup gefunden und dann gestern diese Katastrophe... Komm mir vor, wie ein Kind, dem man gerade den Lutscher genommen hat
Hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Wenn die **** Gabel funktionieren würde, ist das Bike der Hammer 
Bezüglich des Dämpfers hätte ich auch ein paar Fragen:
Mit welchen Druck befüllt ihr Eure SPV Kammer? Ich (ca.70kg Lebend, Bauch halb eingezogen) hab ihn jetzt mal mit 5bar befüllt (Hab ich so in der Anleitung, die ehrlich gesagt fast ein Witz ist, rausgelesen). Mit der anderen Kammer hab ich dan meinen Sag eingestellt (ca. 25%)...
Das SPV Volumen verstell ich an dem roten Sechskant an der SPV Kammer, richtig? Welche Einstellungen habt ihr denn so ?
Fragen über Fragen... 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## RolliRolltRund (5. März 2007)

Hmm mit der 2- Step Air gibt es ja anscheinend öfters Probleme. Schau mal ins Federungsforum da wurde schon einiges drüber berichtet...
Ist echt ne schande, denn theoretisch hört sich das ganze  ja echt super an, aber davon hat man natürlich nichts wenn das System noch seine Kinderkrankheiten hat.


----------



## RolliRolltRund (5. März 2007)

Wow ich hab sogar einen Händler in meiner Umgebung gefunden.
Jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage, es soll angeblich 2 Versionen der 07er Fritzz geben. Eine mit sozusagen dem letztjärigen Rahmen und die neue mit kleinerm Tretlager(gehäuse) (leichter). Am Hinterbau soll wohl auch was verändert werden was das ganze Teil deutlich leichter machen soll?
Weiß da jemand was drüber?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (5. März 2007)

hoi fritzzer!

also meine gabel ist noch top. ende dezember kam von cube die nachricht dass bei der ersten fertigung der lyrik die dichtungen nicht gut waren. jetzt hat man die getauscht und besteht darauf das es gut ist.
und die meldung ausverkauft hat mir mein händler auch bestätigt.
er hat 3 fritzz bestellt und verkauft und wollte noch ein 4. aber dieses bekommt er nicht mehr her.
ich (68kg auch lebend) fahre ca. 20 sag und meinespv kammer mit ca. 100 psi.
fährt sich gut.


----------



## ibislover (5. März 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> hoi fritzzer!
> 
> also meine gabel ist noch top. ende dezember kam von cube die nachricht dass bei der ersten fertigung der lyrik die dichtungen nicht gut waren. jetzt hat man die getauscht und besteht darauf das es gut ist.
> und die meldung ausverkauft hat mir mein händler auch bestätigt.
> ...


ist das ein aktuelles bild deiner lyrik in ausgefahrenem zustand?







falls ja, ist sie abgesoffen, da der strich unter 160 voll zu sehen sein muss...

und nochmal  zum bike. 

gruß,
phil


----------



## sniper69 (5. März 2007)

Das Fritzz ist tatsächlich ausverkauft. Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat es mir Freitag vor 2 Wochen auch gesagt. Mein Termin ist immer noch diese Woche, aber es würde ihn wundern es kommt  So schlimm wie dieses Jahr sei es bei Cube noch nie gewesen! (und da denkt man die lernen dazu....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. März 2007)

Hi,

anscheinend hat Rock Shox sehr grosse Probleme mit dem 2-Step Air System.
Eigentlich schade, denn an sich finde ich das System recht interessant.
Die jeweiligen Händler bzw. Rock Shox sollte aber dazu verpflichtet sein sich den Problemen anzunehmen und Ersatz zu leisten.

Was den Druck in der SPV Kammer angeht, ja ca. 5 Bar sind vollkommen ausreichend. Mit der roten Schraube veränderst du das SPV Volumen was die Kennlinie mehr progressiv oder linear verlaufen lässt. Ich hatte sie auf einen guten Mittelwert eingestellt (Unterhalb der Mutter bündig mit der Biggypackoberkante).

Das spricht ja für das Bike, das angeblich alle Modelle bereits verkauft sein sollen. Was ich aber so recht garnicht glauben mag. Gerade von Cube, da es sich hier nicht um eine "kleine Firma" handelt, sondern ordentliche Stückzahlen verkauft. Mag sein das Cube nicht mit dem Ansturm gerrechnet hat, was ich aber bei dem aktuellen Trend ebenfalls schwer glauben mag.

Desweiteren ist es nicht unbedingt der "mangelnde Wille" mehr Bikes zu produzieren, denn der Mangel an dem Rohstoff Aluminium ....

Ich könnte noch meinen Händler in den Raum werfen, der macht so manchmal noch einiges möglich. LINK!


Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (5. März 2007)

@ibislover
Gut beobachtet.

@fritzz07
Bei meinen Fritzz ist momentan noch kein Problem feststellbar.
Jedoch ist es mMn eine Riesensauerei dass ein bekanntes Problem das "auf den ersten Metern" auftritt nicht bei RS oder Cube oder beim Händler aufgefallen ist bzw. entsprechend getestet wurde. Super Qualitätsmanagement. Endkontrolle des Produkts macht der Kunde. Sollte man sich nicht gefallen lassen.

Weiterhin gefällt mir überhaupt nicht dass von den Specs abweichende Teile verbaut sind ohne den Kunden zu Fragen ob er das überhaupt möchte...
Ich bestellt doch keinen Fritzz Rahmen und lass mich dann überraschen welche Teile sonst noch so geliefert werden. Auf den ersten Blick(!) hab ich Stand heute auf der HP bei den Spezifikationen auch kein "technische Änderungen vorbehalten" o.ä. gefunden. Jedenfalls habe ich vorsichtshalber die Einzelkomponenten auf die Bestellung geschrieben, und keinen Widerspruch von Seiten des Händlers erhalten. Demnach kann ich mir jetzt überlegen kann ob ich auf die Nachlieferung von X4 und Syntace DH bestehen werde. 

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. März 2007)

An alle die Teile geliefert bekommen haben, die nicht bestellt wurden ... ich würde umgehend auf Nachlieferung bestehen. Wenn ich einen BMW bestelle gebe ich mich doch auch nicht damit zufrieden einen Polo geliefert zu bekommen (andersrum ist das bei gleichem Preis natürlich etwas anderes  ).


----------



## fritzz07 (5. März 2007)

mit den anbauteilen muss ich euch recht geben.
habe gerade nochmal geschaut, wenn das bike steht ohne belastung ist die kennlinie 160mm zu sehen.
werde aber hier meinen händler nochmal aufsuchen und mal "blöd" nachfragen.
als denn schönen abend.


----------



## flori828 (5. März 2007)

^^ Wie gesagt will ich mal überlegen ob ich mit den ausgelieferten Teilen die nicht den Specs entsprechen leben kann oder nicht. 

Aaalso, Was sind denn überhaupt die Unterschiede?

Lenker: Ich denke der Unterschied vom Lowrider zum DH liegt wie der Name schon sagt in der Höhe und beeinflusst aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Höhe (2cm) die Sitzposition.

Dämpfer: Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe kann man beim Dämpfer anstatt per Dämpferpumpe "SPV Luft rein/Luft raus" - jetzt einfach per Hebel zwischen mehr oder weniger SPV-Einsatz hin- und herschalten. Weitere nennenswerte Unterschiede sind mir nicht bekannt.


Meine Meinung:

-Manitou X4: Ich fahr öfters auch den Berg hoch, da wäre mir der X4 mit der einfachen SPV-Verstellmöglichkeit für mehr Anti-Wipp im Bedarfsfall schon lieber.

-Vector DH:  Zwar hat sich beim DH sicherlich mal jemand von Cube Gedanken gemacht weshalb der DH ran soll, aber da die Lyric für meinen Einsatzbereich sowieso "hoch genug" baut (115 abgesenkt), ist der Lowrider vielleicht bergauf nicht mal so schlecht. Muss man evtl. nicht unbedingt Reklamieren wenn man nicht ausschliesslich Sinkflug betreibt.


Was denkt ihr?

Gruß


----------



## flori828 (5. März 2007)

@fritzz07

Genügend Probleme mit den Gabeln gabs ja inzwischen was man so liest.
Hoffentlich ist nix defekt bei dir.

Falls es dir hilft:
Mein Bike steht auf einem ähnlichem Hinterbauständer. Der dicke Strich unter der 160er Marke ist komplett zu sehen. Gabel ist mit 6 Bar befüllt.

Gruß


----------



## bringsi (6. März 2007)

Hi floriâ¦ 

Der Swinger 4Way ist noch das 2006er Modellâ¦ 2007 wurde dieser von dem Modell X4 abgelÃ¶stâ¦ 

http://www.hbsuspension.com/home.asp

Der Swinge X4 ist etwas komfortabler da er im Gegensatz zu dem 4WAY zusÃ¤tzlich Ã¼ber eine vierstufige Verstellung der Pedalierplattform verfÃ¼gtâ¦ 

GruÃ
Ralf


----------



## flori828 (6. März 2007)

Servus Ralf,
vielen Dank für die Bilder. 
Dann ist es also wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe:



> Dämpfer: Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe kann man beim Dämpfer anstatt per Dämpferpumpe "SPV Luft rein/Luft raus" - jetzt einfach per Hebel zwischen mehr oder weniger SPV-Einsatz hin- und herschalten. Weitere nennenswerte Unterschiede sind mir nicht bekannt.



Und daraus schliesse ich dass X4 für mich besser wäre als der 4-Way:



> Manitou X4: Ich fahr öfters auch den Berg hoch, da wäre mir der X4 mit der einfachen SPV-Verstellmöglichkeit für mehr Anti-Wipp im Bedarfsfall schon lieber.



Gibt es noch weitere Unterschiede (zB gleiche Funktion aber verbesserte Technik) zwischen X4 und 4-Way und wie siehts mit der Verfügbarkeit aus?

Gruß


----------



## Trumpf (6. März 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem was ich festgestellt habe war ein nerviges quietschen beim pedalieren. Die Ursache war die Schraube der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Etwas öffnen, fetten, und nicht mehr ganz bombenfest zuziehen hat das Quietschen beseitigt.



Da muss ich mich jetzt mal selber zitieren und diese Aussage wieder zurücknehmen. Das einzigste was bei mir das quietschen beseitigt hat war Fett, Fett und nochmal Fett.  
Dadurch dass ich den ganzen Winter bei Schnee und Regen gefahren bin und einmal wöchentlich mein Bike geputzt habe bzgl. aus Gewichtsgründen putzen musste, hab ich anscheinend etwas Fett weggewaschen und deshalb hat es gequietscht. 
Selbst die Maxle Steckachse will auf den ganzen 150mm eine schöne Fettschicht, sonst quietscht sie beim Uphill.

Hoffe das kann jemandem helfen bevor er durch quietschen genervt ist.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. März 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich jetzt mal selber zitieren und diese Aussage wieder zurücknehmen. Das einzigste was bei mir das quietschen beseitigt hat war Fett, Fett und nochmal Fett.
> Dadurch dass ich den ganzen Winter bei Schnee und Regen gefahren bin und einmal wöchentlich mein Bike geputzt habe bzgl. aus Gewichtsgründen putzen musste, hab ich anscheinend etwas Fett weggewaschen und deshalb hat es gequietscht.
> Selbst die Maxle Steckachse will auf den ganzen 150mm eine schöne Fettschicht, sonst quietscht sie beim Uphill.
> 
> Hoffe das kann jemandem helfen bevor er durch quietschen genervt ist.




Wer gut schmiert der gut fährt ... heisst es doch so schön 

Hast du gestern die PM noch gekriegt?


@Flori: Wenn dir der X4 (da Tourentauglicher) mehr taugt, dann würde ich sagen du solltest ihn dir schnellsten besorgen lassen.


Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (6. März 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Wer gut schmiert der gut fährt ... heisst es doch so schön
> 
> Hast du gestern die PM noch gekriegt?




Ja, PM bekommen.. 2mal sogar  

Klar, Fett ist wichtig. Aber dass selbst das Maxle-Steckachsen-Gewinde hintenso gut gefettet sein will hat mich dann doch sehr erstaunt.


----------



## flori828 (6. März 2007)

> Wenn dir der X4 (da Tourentauglicher) mehr taugt...



...mal noch etwas abwarten ob noch jemand was über den Dämpfer zu berichten hat...scheint ja bisher keinen Grund zu geben den 4-Way zu bevorzugen...



> dann würde ich sagen du solltest ihn dir schnellsten besorgen lassen.



OK


----------



## fritzz07 (6. März 2007)

hi jungs!

also würde sagen dass der 4way dämpfer ausreichend ist, die beobachtungen die ich gemacht habe beim biken sind dass der hinterbau nicht wippt.
selbst im wiegetritt sehr gering.
zum lowrider hab ich das gleiche zu sagen wie der flori
da die gabel auf 115mm absenkbar ist passt des schon.
der 4 way spricht aber auch sehr gut und sensibel im gelände an. von dem her würde ich sagen des passt schon.
als denn allzeit gute fahrt !!


----------



## E F (6. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> @fritzz07
> 
> Genügend Probleme mit den Gabeln gabs ja inzwischen was man so liest.
> Hoffentlich ist nix defekt bei dir.
> ...



bei mir ist der dicke schwarze Strich nicht zu sehen.....bei mir ist  nur die 160er Markierung zu sehen,,,ist das jetzt ein Indiz für den Defekt der Gabel?? Weil die Niveauregulierung funktioniert einwandfrei auch lässt sich die gabel nicht bis zur Gabelkrone zusammendrücken....


----------



## fritzz07 (6. März 2007)

japp sehr gute frage!....
antworten ??? 

also meine persönliche meinung ist dass wenn der strich nicht ganz zu sehen sein sollte sondern nur die 160mm (zahl) ist das nicht so schlimm, wenn die gabel sich einwandfrei verhält und die niveauregulierung funktioniert.
wenn sich die gabel jedoch zusammendrücken lässt bis zur krone ist dies schlecht  , bei dir ja aber gott sei dank nicht der fall.

so sehe ich das...


----------



## flori828 (7. März 2007)

@Fritzz & EF

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und mich durch die 40-seitige Totem-review gewühlt (in der natürlich auch die Lyrik vorkommt) um mir ne Meinung zum 2-Step Problem zu bilden.

Muhahaha...da hats manchen aber richtig böse erwischt.  Weiss nicht ob ich so geduldig wäre....

Zum Wesentlichen: In dem o.g. Fred wird berichtet dass tlw. Gabeln brandneu vom Importeur kommen bei denen der dicke Strich unter der 160 bzw. 180 bei der Totem zur Hälfte sichtbar ist. Das wäre dann also ~1mm weniger als bei mir.

Deshalb ist es denke ich nicht so wild ob der dicke Strich jetzt voll zu sehen ist oder nicht. Also wir reden jetzt von 1-2mm mehr oder weniger. 1cm sollte es natürlich nicht sein.

Im Anhang nochmal wie das bei mir aussieht. 
Da steht das Bike auf nem Hinterbauständer, d.h. das VR ist minimal belastet und die Gabel hatte ~6 Bar drin. 
Inzwischen hab ich aber wieder ~7,5 Bar rein weil ich bissle die Hosen voll hab nochdem ich die Aussagen über den Betrieb mit <110Psi gelesen hab  
Da die Gabel akzeptabel anspricht werd ich weitere Experimente unter diesem Wert auf später verschieben bis sich ne Lösung für das 2-Step Problem gefunden hat. Ich hoffe dass die Gabel bis dahin hält.

Gruß

PS: Das Produktionsdatum eurer Gabel würd mich mal interessieren. Die ersten 4 der SN.....in meinem Fall 02T7...
Könnte also KW 2/2007 bedeuten wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab


----------



## flori828 (7. März 2007)

> zum lowrider hab ich das gleiche zu sagen wie der flori da die gabel auf 115mm absenkbar ist passt des schon.



Also hier nochmal kurz falls das net richtig rüberkam:
Ich habe gemeint für Leute die auch mal uphill fahrn sind 115mm schon ganz ordentlich HOCH im Sinne von "viel mehr sollte es nicht sein" und wenn der DH montiert ist dann sind es nochmal 2cm mehr an Höhe als beim Lowrider. Aus diesem Grund passt der niedrigere Lenker für mich ganz gut.

Gruß


----------



## E F (7. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> @ibislover
> Gut beobachtet.
> 
> @fritzz07
> ...



habe bei meinem Händler nachgefragt wegen dem Dämpfer, da dieser bei mir auch nicht verbaut ist (also der x4).Dieser hat dann sofort bei Cube angerufen. Cube gab als Begründung an,dass der momentan verbaute sich besser im fritzz mache als der neuere x4.Anscheinend habe man Tests gemacht, bei denen  der 4 way besser abgeschnitten hat.Dieser sei speziell für fritzz konzipiert.Deswegen wird nun bei jedem Modell der 4 way verbaut.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. März 2007)

E F schrieb:


> ...Dieser sei speziell für fritzz konzipiert.Deswegen wird nun bei jedem Modell der 4 way verbaut.



Hmm, das Argument ist mir völlig entfallen.
Der swinger 4-Way wurde seitens Manitou mit 57mm Hub bei 200mm Einbaulänge gebaut. Üblich sind eigentlich 50mm Hub. Dadurch kriegt die MountainBike in ihrem Federwegstest auch 167mm Federweg im Heck raus (Werksangabe 160mm).
Wobei ich in meinem Metel auch 57mm Hub habe ...

Warum der neue X4 allerdings schlechter sein soll, abgesehen vom Hub? Wahrscheinlich wäre das dann wieder ein gewisses Maß an Mehraufwand/Mehrkosten was man da entrichten müsste.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz07 (7. März 2007)

@flori!

herzlichen glückwunsch! deine gabel wurde in der selben woche gebaut wie meine.  02T7 ! 

also fahre die lyrik mit ca. 7 bar, da ich etwas leichter bin. werde dies auch so lassen. es sei denn du bringst ein gutes argument für den betrieb über 7 bar 
zum bild: jope passt, so siehts bei mir au aus.


----------



## flori828 (7. März 2007)

Hallo Bonzai & EF,



> Cube gab als Begründung an,dass der momentan verbaute sich besser im fritzz mache als der neuere x4



Wurde mir auch so (ähnlich) gesagt. 
Komisch, komisch. Ich würds ja glauben, aber zufällig ist der x4 erst in Kürze verfügbar. Da könnte der Eindruck enstehen dass wg. Lieferproblemen eben das alte Modell als Alternative verbaut wurde. Ist aber nur Spekulation.


Auf der HP von Manitou stehts nicht aber hier steht den X4-Dämpfer gibts auch in 200 x 57. Naja evtl. ein Irrtum.
http://www.rider-store.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=848




> Warum der neue X4 allerdings schlechter sein soll, abgesehen vom Hub? Wahrscheinlich wäre das dann wieder ein gewisses Maß an Mehraufwand/Mehrkosten was man da entrichten müsste.



Seh ich auch so.


----------



## flori828 (7. März 2007)

Hi Fritzz,



> es sei denn du bringst ein gutes argument für den betrieb über 7 bar



Die "Dämpfer-Profis" aus der Totem-Review sind der Meinung dass die Dichtungen der Totem/Lyric bei höherem Luftdruck besser halten und der 2-Step-Bug deshalb vielleicht nicht auftritt. 

Aus der Totem-Review:


> es soll wenige Funktioniernde geben, wobei die meisten über 105 PSI fahren.. Bei mir 4 Totems Defekt und 3 Versuche bei der Lyrik..erfolglos


105 PSi sind 7.2x Bar. Davon bist du ja sowieso nicht weit entfernt. Kannst dir ja mal überlegen die paar PSI auf >105 sicherheitshalber noch zu erhöhen.

Ich fahr bis auf weiteres 110 PSI. Bin im Frühjahr sowieso immer zu Fett 

Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (7. März 2007)

hi flori!

ja das fett  mit dem kämpfe ich auch.!
jap werde mal die 7.5 bar reinhauen und mal testen morgen abend oder am wochenende. geb dir dann feedback .
schadet ja eh nichts wahrscheinlich die gabel etwas härter zu fahren.
als denn habe die ehre, hebe den hut!


----------



## sniper69 (8. März 2007)

Aber hängt es nicht eigentlich vom Fahrergewicht ab wie viel Luft man in die Gabel reinhaut? Spricht die Gabel auch noch auf kleinere Schläge an mit 7,5 bar?

Was wiegen denn unsere Setuptester?


----------



## flori828 (8. März 2007)

Hi SNiper,
ja logisch hängts vom Fahrergewicht ab. Deshalb macht die über 105 Psi Geschichte (falls es überhaupt was bringt) nur Sinn bei halbwegs passendem Fahrergewicht.

DAs Handbuch empfiehlt: 81-90kg -> 100-110 PSI (6,9 - 7,6 Bar) 

Deshalb ist es in meinem Fall gerade noch OK mit den 110 PSI. Bei Fritzz07 wird das ähnlich sein da er als "Wunsch-Setup" 7Bar gewählt hat.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bringsi (8. März 2007)

Noch mal zum Dämpfer Thema 

Auch den Swinger X4 gibt es bei 200mm Einbaulänge mit 57mm Hub 

Also bleibt es weiterhin im Dunkeln warum CUBE  den 2006er Dämpfer einbaut und nicht wie angepriesen den 2007er Swinger X4


----------



## sniper69 (8. März 2007)

Ja danke, habe mir auch mal eben das PDF Handbuch gezogen, in diesen Gewichtsbereich falle ich auch.

Oh Mann, dann noch Lowspeed/Highspeed Druckstufe, Flootgate.. da geht ja einiges an Einstellmöglichkeiten  

Bisher hatte ich Stahlfeder/Druckstufe/Zugstufe, basta.


----------



## flori828 (8. März 2007)

@frizz



> jap werde mal die 7.5 bar reinhauen und mal testen morgen abend oder am wochenende. geb dir dann feedback



Bin auf dein Ergebnis gespannt. Wenn du erst am Wochende testen kannst werde ich mich ne Weile net melden weil ich ab SA ne Woche in Ischgl bin.
SchÃ¤tz mal wir haben kein Inet auf der Bude.


@Sniper



> Oh Mann, dann noch Lowspeed/Highspeed Druckstufe, Flootgate


Halb so wild. Freu mich schon voll aufs Setup-Testen wenn ich wieder da bin 


@bringsi


> Auch den Swinger X4 gibt es bei 200mm EinbaulÃ¤nge mit 57mm Hubâ¦



Quelle? Auch Rider-Store?

GruÃ


----------



## sniper69 (8. März 2007)

@flori

Klar wird schon gehen, dass schlimme ist, bei technischen Geschichten bin ich perfektionistisch und denke immer... es geht bestimmt noch besser!

@all
Da es ja immer mehr werden, müsste man ja für den Sommer schon fast ein "Fritzzer" Treffen machen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. März 2007)

sniper69 schrieb:


> ...
> @all
> Da es ja immer mehr werden, müsste man ja für den Sommer schon fast ein "Fritzzer" Treffen machen




Zu den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, ich finde ebenfalls das es Spass machen kann sich durch die Setups zu wühlen und auszuprobieren ... geht doch nichts über ein sauber eingestelltes Bike.

Bzgl. Treffen: Wer bringt das Bier mit?


----------



## sniper69 (8. März 2007)

Jeder bringt Bier mit  

Nachdem Stars wie Hans Rey und Stevi Peat schon in 8 Tagen 31 Pubs besuchen und es zwischendurch noch krachen lassen. Da gehen die mit gutem Beispiel voran.


----------



## bringsi (8. März 2007)

> Quelle? Auch Rider-Store?



Ja genau! Allerdings muss ich mich korrigieren... es sind 56mm Hub... 

Gerade im Moment bekam ich eine Email von meinem Händler Anscheinend kann Manitou den Swinger X4 noch nicht Liefern deshalb liefert CUBE vorerst alle Fritzz mit dem Swinger 4WAY aus 





> Wer bringt das Bier mit?



Fritzz Treffen mit Bier und Grillen Oh lecker!!!


----------



## E F (8. März 2007)

bringsi schrieb:


> Ja genau! Allerdings muss ich mich korrigieren... es sind 56mm Hub...
> 
> Gerade im Moment bekam ich eine Email von meinem Händler Anscheinend kann Manitou den Swinger X4 noch nicht Liefern deshalb liefert CUBE vorerst alle Fritzz mit dem Swinger 4WAY aus
> 
> ...


----------



## fritzz07 (8. März 2007)

@ flori

... habe natürlich heute schon getestet auf meiner feierabendrunde 
bin jetzt bei knappen 7.3 bar (70kg) und muss sagen meinen lieblingsdrop ( gerade landefläche 50cm höhe) wirdvon ihr sehr sanft weggebügelt.
denke also ich werde den druck so lassen.
hoffe es hilft dir bei deinem setup.
viel spass in ischgl!


----------



## flori828 (8. März 2007)

Danke, danke! Freu mich schon tierisch aufs Boarden.
Hat diese Woche noch paar Mal geschneit und scheinbar gibts ab Sonntag die komplette Woche Sonne. Yeehaaa!!



> bei knappen 7.3 bar (70kg) und muss sagen meinen lieblingsdrop ( gerade landefläche 50cm höhe) wirdvon ihr sehr sanft weggebügelt



Dachte du wärst etwas schwerer. Eigentlich zuviel Druck bei deinem Gewicht. Da wär ein Test mit weniger Druck (um 6 Bar) auch mal interessant. Aber momentan evtl. nicht zu empfehlen. Naja...wenn sich das Fahrverhalten für dich gut anfühlt ist alles andere sowieso wurscht.


Ich kann bisher berichten dass kleiner BunnyHop von ner 30cm Kante aufs Flat bei deaktivierter Hi- und Lowspeeddruckstufe (letzteres in diesem Fall sowieso egal) geschätzte 60% des Federwegs schluckt (bei 110PSi).

Hört sich relativ viel an, bin aber zufrieden weil sich durch die Deaktivierung der HS-Druckstufe die Federung realativ linear verhalten sollte. Hab jetzt leider keine Zeit mehr zum testen aber das wird interessant wie die HS-Druckstufe die Progression beeinflussen wird.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (9. März 2007)

hibike ist der Meinung der x4 wäre jetzt kurzfristig versandfertig.
Und zwar in 200 x 50 UND in 200 x 56  

Siehe Bild im Anhang.

Gruß


----------



## Brausa (9. März 2007)

also 7,5bar ist schon recht viel wenn man nicht >100kg wiegt, oder den Fokus aufs Springen legt. 
Ich habe bei mir 6-6,5bar drin (80kg) und bin damit im Sitzen noch ein gutes Stück über der 115mm Marke (welche 28% SAG entsprechen würde). Ich schätze mal so bei 130mm, also knapp 20% SAG


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> hibike ist der Meinung der x4 wäre jetzt kurzfristig versandfertig.
> Und zwar in 200 x 50 UND in 200 x 56
> 
> Siehe Bild im Anhang.
> ...




Das muss aber leider nicht heissen das die Bikehersteller auch kurzfristig über den Dämpfer verfügen können.
Andererseits wäre es schön, die neuen Dämpfer nachgeliefert oder ausgetauscht zu bekommen.
S.h. "Entschädigungsaktion" seitens Cube traue ich das den Jungs und Mädels auch durchaus zu.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (9. März 2007)

@Brausa
Und ein weiteres Zitat aus der Totem(Lyrik)-Review:



> Meine 2 Step hat ca. 2cm sag, was sich am Stand zwar recht kernig anfühlt aber sobald man fährt läuft die Gabel absolut sensibel



Entspricht übrigens auch meinem Eindruck, dass der Sag bei dieser Gabel anders einzuschätzen ist.
Ich hab am Anfang aufgrund des "normalerweise zu kleinem Sags" ersma Luft raus bis auf 6 Bar. Jetzt ist wieder wie ausführlich besprochen ~7,5 Bar drin. Passt für mich mit <90kg ganz gut.

Gruß


----------



## flori828 (9. März 2007)

@Bonzai



> Das muss aber leider nicht heissen das die Bikehersteller auch kurzfristig über den Dämpfer verfügen können.
> Andererseits wäre es schön, die neuen Dämpfer nachgeliefert oder ausgetauscht zu bekommen.
> S.h. "Entschädigungsaktion" seitens Cube traue ich das den Jungs und Mädels auch durchaus zu.



Das sollte auch eher heissen dass ich echt mal gespannt bin ob es den Dämpfer auch _wirklich_ gibt. Die Größe 200x56 ist beim Hersteller nämlich nicht zu finden  

----> Klick​
Gruß


----------



## rocksau (10. März 2007)

hi Fritzzer
Warte jetzt  schon seit Januar auf mein Fritzz. Erst hieß es Ende Januar, dann Mitte Februar, dann erste März Woche, dann noch ne Woche und heute der Anruf dass es wohl doch erst nächste Woche kommt. Mann mann, soviel Nerven muss man erst mal haben um das auszuhalten...
Erst ist Cube schuld dann die chinesen und dann wieder Cube
Gibt es unter euch überhaupt noch jemand der sein Fritzz noch nicht hat?
Oder bin ich der einzigste hart leidende...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. März 2007)

rocksau schrieb:


> ...Mann mann, soviel Nerven muss man erst mal haben um das auszuhalten...
> ...
> Gibt es unter euch überhaupt noch jemand der sein Fritzz noch nicht hat?
> Oder bin ich der einzigste hart leidende...



Hi,

ja, Nerven muss man beweisen können um in den Genuss eines solchen bikes zu kommen.
Aber wie du sicher in einigen Posts weiter vorne gelesen hast, das Warten Lohnt sich.

Und ich bitte euch, bis Mitte März zu warten ist ja nicht soooo hart wie bis Ende Juni 


Gruss

Alex


----------



## sniper69 (10. März 2007)

Willkommen in unserem doch schon 14 Seiten langen Fritzz Thread  

Ich warte auch noch, diese Woche war mein "erster" Liefertermin, mögen die Spiele beginnen


----------



## sniper69 (12. März 2007)

Hallo Fritzzer,

endlich ein mal Test des 2007er Modells und zwar in der neuen Freeride. 10 von 10 Sternen im Vergleichstest für leichte Freerider. 

Fazit: Das Cube fährt super bergauf und genauso gut bergab. Ein echtes Superenduro! Bis auf die Bremsen perfekt.

Getestet wurde die Version für 2499 .

Die Hayes Nine Bremsen werden als "miserabel" bezeichnet!

Wer von euch hat diese Bremse verbaut und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. März 2007)

Den Test habe ich bereits gelesen und bin natürlich sehr erfreut darüber das dieses Magazin den Test "gewagt" hat.

Zu den Reifen brauchen wir nichts mehr zu sagen, da gehören Bettys hin.

Die Hayes Nine wird wahrscheinlich nicht eingefahren gewesen sein, denn ich bin sie am Circus gefahren und auch ein Kollege fuhr sie am Switch ... es ist eine klasse Bremse. Standfest, Bremskraft ist genügend vorhanden, der Preis spricht auch für sie.
Der Druckpunkt ist eben ein anderer als der von Magura oder Avid, aber da gibt es ja immer wieder unterschiedliche bzw. persönliche Interessen und Vorlieben.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## rocksau (12. März 2007)

O.k hatte nämlich auch schon Bammel wegen dem Test und den Bremsen und überlegt ob ich nicht gleich umrüsten soll. Aber ich dachte mir schon das Cube bei so nem geilen Bike keinen Scheiß verbauen.
Wird schon schief gehen...


----------



## rocksau (12. März 2007)

sniper69 schrieb:


> @flori
> 
> @all
> Da es ja immer mehr werden, müsste man ja für den Sommer schon fast ein "Fritzzer" Treffen machen






Falls ich jemals ein Fritzz bekomme bin ich natürlich auch dabei und bring selbstverständlich Bier mit.




Ach ja das mit den Bremsen hab ich mir nochmal überlegt, sinnlos, denn wer will denn schon bremsen... Hatte an meinem ersten Bike nen Holzblock der auf das Hinterrad drückte, bin daher also nicht verwöhnt...


----------



## sniper69 (13. März 2007)

rocksau schrieb:


> Hatte an meinem ersten Bike nen Holzblock der auf das Hinterrad drückte, bin daher also nicht verwöhnt...


  

Ich fahre ja auch noch ne HS33, die Hayes wird mir also auch sicher mehr Bremskraft liefern


----------



## evilsheep26 (14. März 2007)

Hallo Fritzz-Gemeinde, 

ein Wunder ist geschehen:
(zur Erinnerung: hab am Freitag vor einer Woche mein Fritzz bekommen und schon auf der 2.Ausfahrt war die Lyrik defekt...)
Am Montag habe ich mein geliebtes Fritzz aus der dunklen Werksatt befreien dürfen und bin natürlich gleich gefahren 
Jetzt hat die 2-Step schon 2 Ausfahrten "überlebt" und ich wage es kaum hier niederzuschreiben, sie hält!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder!!! Hab auch mal bei meinem Händler wegen dem Dämpfer nachgefragt, denn ich bin der Meinung, dass wenn etwas angepriesen wird, es man auch so bekommen sollte. Bin ja mal gespannt, was ich da zurückbekommen werde.
Zur Bremse: Meine schleift, egal was ich probiere und die Bremspower läßt noch auf sich warten (muss sie noch besser einfahren)
Ansonsten ist das Fritzz echt ein super Bike, was meine Erwartungen bis jetzt übertroffen hat!
Bilder werden nachgereicht, dauert bei mir nur immer a bisserl
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## flori828 (17. März 2007)

> Hab auch mal bei meinem Händler wegen dem Dämpfer nachgefragt, denn ich bin der Meinung, dass wenn etwas angepriesen wird, es man auch so bekommen sollte. Bin ja mal gespannt, was ich da zurückbekommen werde.



MoinMoin,
...bin wieder zurück vom Urlaub. 
Ich hab letzte Woche noch beim Deutschland-Distributor für Manitou Produkte angefragt was Sache ist bzgl. dem x4-Dämpfer. Hier die Antwort:

../..
Den angefragten Dämpfer gibt es auch mit dem Maß 200x56.
Ist auch sofort lieferbar.
../..

Ich werde also auf die Nachlieferung des Dämpfers bestehen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (19. März 2007)

Hallo Fritzz Gemeinde,

wer hat denn schon ein 2007 Modell und bei wem hält/funktioniert die 2-Step?
Meine ist letzten Freitag wieder auf Tauchfahrt gegangen...Muss jetzt wieder eine Woche auf mein Fritzz verzichten...
Bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich angefressen...
Dämpfer: Hab bei meinem Händler mal nachgefragt. Er meint der neue hat eine kleinere Kammer und spricht dadurch nicht so schön an, wie der jetzige...
Was meint ihr dazu? 
Ich muss sagen, der Dämpfer funkt sehr gut (besser als die Gabel) und wippt bei mir überhaupt nicht... Ich werde meinen wahrscheinlich nicht tauschen, ausser ihr habt überzeugende Argumente...
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bringsi (19. März 2007)

Ich bin mit meiner Lyrik bisher zufrieden hab schon einige Betriebsstunden drauf gefahren 2-Step hält bis jetzt! 
Was an meiner jedoch komisch war, ist das die Gabel am linken Holm im bereich des Abstreifrings Gebrauchsspuren aufwies! (der Lack ist etwas ab und eine kleine Macke ist im Holm) Vermute das die Gabel schon einmal überholt wurde hab mal nachgefragt warte noch auf Antwort 







Wegen dem Dämpfer habe ich grad ein Anfrage bei CUBE am laufen ob die bereit wären den 4WAY gegen einen X4 zu tauschen warte auch da noch auf Antwort 

Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## flori828 (19. März 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> wer hat denn schon ein 2007 Modell und bei wem hält/funktioniert die 2-Step?
> Meine ist letzten Freitag wieder auf Tauchfahrt gegangen...Muss jetzt wieder eine Woche auf mein Fritzz verzichten...
> Bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich angefressen...




@evilsheep,
derzeit ist noch alles gut bei meiner Gabel. Zu größeren Touren komme ich allerdings erst ab Ende dieser Woche. Bin also vorsichtshalber mal nicht zu euphorisch.
Ich verstehe sehr gut dass du dich ärgerst. War eine halbe Saison mit dem Manitou Nixon-Platinum-Pannenwunder unterwegs. Naja, meine Meinung zu diesen nichtausgereiften Produkten sowie Endkontrolle beim Kunden hab ich ja schon geäussert. 
Hast du dir eigtl. mal überlegt wie du vorgehen wirst wenn bei der Gabel nochmal Probleme auftreten? Also es gibt ja die Möglichkeit (selbstverständlich) kostenlos auf Solo-Air oder Coil umbauen zu lassen. Keine super-Lösung aber vielleicht besser als Dauergast beim Service zu sein. Oder gleich ne andere Gabel? Fox 36 Talas RC 2? Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA? Magura Wotan? ..... ?

Für die Statistik:
Welche SN (erste 4 Stellen) hat die Gabel und mit welchem Druck fährst du?

Gruß


PS: Ist mir klar dass die o.g. Gabeln tlw. die Geometrie verändern.


----------



## flori828 (19. März 2007)

> Dämpfer: Hab bei meinem Händler mal nachgefragt. Er meint der neue hat eine kleinere Kammer und spricht dadurch nicht so schön an, wie der jetzige...



Kleinere Kammer hin oder her. Schon aus dem Grund dass bei mir das Handbuch des X4 beiliegt "spekuliere" ich dass der 4-Way allein aus Kostengründen und/oder Verfügbarkeitsproblemen eingebaut wurde.

Müsst ihr euch mal überlegen  
Cube findet den 4-Way besser aber legt das X4-Manual bei. GottimHimmel 

Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (20. März 2007)

Hallo, 
als Alternative würde ich mir eine Fox Talas 36 RC2 vorstellen... Den Preisunterscheid, wenn einer vorhanden, dürfen sich dann Cube und mein Händler teilen 
Muss sagen, was ich bisher gefahren bin mit meinem Fritzz (waren bislang leider nur 2 Touren) bin ich mit dem Dämpfer eigentlich zufrieden... Ich weiss nicht, ob sich die zusätzliche Verstellung lohnt...Wieder ein DIng mehr, was kaputt gehen kann...
Mal eine andere Frage:
Im Freerider Test vom Fritzz empfehlen die eine schaltbare Kettenführung zu montieren... Hab sowas leider noch nie live gesehen und kann mir deshalb den Nutzen nicht ganz vorstellen... In welchen Fahrsituation brauche ich denn eine Kettenführung? Mir ist meine noch nie abgesprungen...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. März 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> ...
> Mal eine andere Frage:
> Im Freerider Test vom Fritzz empfehlen die eine schaltbare Kettenführung zu montieren... Hab sowas leider noch nie live gesehen und kann mir deshalb den Nutzen nicht ganz vorstellen... In welchen Fahrsituation brauche ich denn eine Kettenführung? Mir ist meine noch nie abgesprungen...



Moin,

schau mal in meine Signatur, dort siehst du ein Fritzz mit schaltbarer Kettenführung!

In Situationen in denen es sehr sehr derbe rüttelt ist eine Kettenführung sehr vorteilhaft. Auch auf normalen Touren (an meinem XC Pro fahre ich die 3-Fach "Dreist" Führung von G-Junkies) halte ich persönlich die Kettenführung für sinnvoll und merke die paar Gramm mehr auch garnicht.
Die Kette bleibt immer da wo sie sein soll, die Schaltperformance wird nicht beeinflusst.

Spätestens wenn du am Gardasee unterwegs bist oder im Bikepark deine Runden Drehst wirst du dich über die Kettenführung (und evtl. einen Bashguard) freuen 

Ich persönlich würde nicht mehr ohne fahren (zumindest nicht in dem Bereich)

Gruss

Alex


----------



## evilsheep26 (20. März 2007)

Hallo 
@flori828
das mit den PM funkt bei mir grad nicht wirklich

die SN hab ich grad nicht griffbereit, kann ich nachliefern (was sagt die aus?)

Druck hatte ich so um die 7bar drin, a bisserl weniger bei 70kg Lebendgewicht, Bauch eingezogen

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## flori828 (20. März 2007)

Hallo Stefan,
PM hat funktioniert. Danke.
Ich interessiere mich für die Daten um evtl. nachvollziehen zu können ob an den Aussagen aus der Totem-Review was dran ist. Lexle sind (wenn ichs richtig überblicken kann) 7x die Gabeln (Totem+Lyric) abgesoffen bei 95 Psi. Also am wahrscheinlichsten den 2-Step-Bug nicht zu bekommen soll sein:

-Natürlich möglichst neues Produktionsdatum aufgrund aktuellster Ausbaustufe (in meinem Fall 02T7)
-Druck über 105 PSI da dann die Dichtungen besser halten sollen

Wie gesagt keine Ahnung ob das so stimmt.

Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (20. März 2007)

7 bar entsprechen 101 psi
aber das kann doch nciht angehen, dass ich einen gewissen min. Druck fahren muss damit die Gabel hält... 105psi entsprechen 7,24 bar... was an sich a bisserl zu hoch ist...
Allein die Analogie zum KFZ: ich muss mind. 3bar im Reifen haben, damit der Reifen um Radhaus Freigang hat...
Ohne Worte... 
Ich finde es sehr schade, dass die Gabel nicht funkt. Sie hätte alle Features, die ich mir vorstellen würde
Welche Ziffern der SN zeigen das Herstellungsdatum?


----------



## flori828 (20. März 2007)

Mal beobachten ob das stimmt mit dem Druck.
Jedenfalls hattest du jetzt nen Doppel-Bug  mit unter 105 PSI.

Produktionsdatum = erste 4 Ziffern der SN
02T7 = KW2 / 2007

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (20. März 2007)

was sind denn die "schlechten" Produktionswochen?

ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Hoffnung, dass die die Gabel hinbekommen
stell mich schon mal seelisch und moralisch auf eine Diskussion um eine neue Gabel ein...


----------



## flori828 (20. März 2007)

Scheinbar je neuer desto besser aufgrund neuerer Technik. Neuer als 02T7 hab ich bisher noch nicht gelesen. Lies aber am besten selbst mal die inzwischen 43-seitige Totem-Review. Da findest du die Gabelprofis.

Wär interessant wenn möglichst viele das Produktionsdatum reinschreiben könnten und mit wieviel Druck sie fahren. Und viell. noch bisher gefahrene km.


Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (20. März 2007)

ok 
bisher gefahrene Kilometer (bis zum Ausfall) ca. 47.5 + 12m bis zur 1.Kreuzung


----------



## Fernal (20. März 2007)

Ich hab jetzt auch ein Fritzz und bei mir scheint die Gabel nach und nach besser zu funktionieren. Als ich meine erste Probefahrt letzte Woche it dem Rad gemacht hatte, kam die Gabel nur noch bis zum 2. Strich der 115mm Anzeige heraus. Mittlerweile kann ich den schwarzen Balken unter der 160 sehn bei ca 6,5bar Druck. Das einzige Problem das ich momentan noch mit der Gabel habe, ist das sie wenn das Floodgate aktiviert ist teilweise dazu neigt langsam wegzutauchen. Achja Seriennummer ist 02T7.


----------



## flori828 (21. März 2007)

Hallo Fernal,
das klingt aber alles ziemlich wild. Ob da wirklich alles i.O. ist ???  



> kam die Gabel nur noch bis zum 2. Strich der 115mm Anzeige heraus.



Verstehe ich das richtig? Die Gabel war abgesenkt und als du sie wieder ausfahren wolltest ist sie nur 1cm hochgekommen???




> Mittlerweile kann ich den schwarzen Balken unter der 160 sehn bei ca 6,5bar Druck.



Wie kommts? Auf einmal gings wieder oder warst du beim Service?




> Das einzige Problem das ich momentan noch mit der Gabel habe, ist das sie wenn das Floodgate aktiviert ist teilweise dazu neigt langsam wegzutauchen.



D.h. du fährst mit 160mm und aktiviertem FG und langsam senkt sich die Gabel ab? Wie weit denn? Kannst du es bitte noch etwas genauer erklären?


Gruß


----------



## E F (21. März 2007)

Was an meiner jedoch komisch war, ist das die Gabel am linken Holm im bereich des Abstreifrings Gebrauchsspuren aufwies! (der Lack ist etwas ab und eine kleine Macke ist im Holm) Vermute das die Gabel schon einmal überholt wurde hab mal nachgefragt warte noch auf Antwort 







meine Gabel weist an dieser Stelle genau die selben Gebrauchsspuren auf.Die ersten vier Zeilen der Seriennummer lauten bei mir ebenfalls 02T7.Die Makierung mit der Ziffer 160 ist bei mir jedoch nicht zu sehen.Die Gabel ist ungefähr bis zur Oberkante der Zahl eingetaucht.


----------



## Fernal (21. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Die Gabel war abgesenkt und als du sie wieder ausfahren wolltest ist sie nur 1cm hochgekommen???



Nein, die Gabel war asugefahren und ihr fehlten 3,5cm an Federweg. Ich hab den Luftdruck auf den mindest Druck reduziert(dabei kam auch Öl aus dem Ventil), dann ein paarmal eingefedert und dann dann den Druck auf 6bar erhöht. Seitdem bleibt sie jetzt bei den 160mm.


----------



## flori828 (21. März 2007)

@Fernal

Verstehe. Und was ist mit der Floodgategeschichte?


@ E F

Verrätst du uns noch mit wieviel Psi/Bar du unterwegs bist und wieviel km du bisher gefahren bist?


Gruß


----------



## Fernal (22. März 2007)

Heut auf dem Weg zum Radladen hat die Gabel noch ein paar mal das Phänomen gezeigt, dass sie einfach bei gerader Strecke bis zur 2Step schrift eingetaucht ist. Mein anderes Problem mit Fritzz ist, dass die Umlenkwippe beim einfedern gegen die Sitzstrebe schlägt, nachdem der Dämpfer 5cm hub zurückgelegt hat. Ich hoffe mal, dass das Rad dann pünktlich zum Semester beginn seine Kinderkrankheiten abgelegt hat. Mit Bildern kann ich leider nicht dienen, da ich gestern keine davon gemacht hab.

Aber wenn man über all das hinwegsieht  ist Fritzz in meinen Augen die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, macht einfach nur spass durch die Kante zufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocksau (22. März 2007)

Ohje, hab mein Fritzz immer noch nicht, das hört sich alles nicht soooo toll an.

Bin aber optimistisch...(falls es jemals kommt...)
Es gibt bestimmt Niemanden der keine kleinen Probleme mit seinem Bike hat, egal welches Modell. Sonst würd´s uns ja langweilig werden....

Eierlegende Wollmilchsau hört sich hingegen richtig gut an, kannst du das definieren?


----------



## rocksau (22. März 2007)

Sorry, habs nun verstanden : Eier, Wolle, Milch und Fleisch- 
umfangreiches ALLROUND-TALENT!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. März 2007)

Also ich muss euch leider sagen ... bisher habe ich noch keine Probleme mit Fritzz gehabt.
Weder die Lager, Gabel oder der Hinterbau haben bisher schlapp gemacht.
Ich hoffe mal das bleibt so ... 


Das die Umlenkwippe an das Sattelrohr stösst hört sich aber auch nicht toll an. Da würde ich mal meinen Händler aufsuchen, damit er die Wippe notgedrungen tauscht. Denn Materialermüdung wäre über lange Sicht sicher das Resultat.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Fernal (22. März 2007)

Das Rad ist schon wieder beim Händler. Solange das Fritzz bis zum Semesterbeginn Fit ist, solls mich nicht so sehr stöhren, das Wetter ist eh zurzeit nicht so toll.


----------



## flori828 (22. März 2007)

Der Teil der Wippe der Richtung Sitzrohr kippt ist doch offen. Wie soll da was anstoßen?
Fragen über Fragen....  

Gruß

Edit: OK, zu schnell gelesen. Die linke obere Schwinge könnts treffen, falls du die meinst. Jedenfalls mit viel Phantasie ;-)


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. März 2007)

Fernal, meinst du vielleicht das die Wippe an der oberen Strebe des Hinterbaus anschlägt und nicht am Sattelrohr? Denn wie Flori schon geschrieben hat ist es etwas schwierig eine offene Wippe am Sattelrohr anschlagen zu lassen.

Im Extremfall (Durchschlag) kann es zwischen Wippe und der von mir angesprochenen Wippe etwas eng zu gehen, aber dann würde ich etwas an der Progression (Luftdruck) deines Dämpfers machen, dann passiert das auch nicht mehr 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolperdinger (22. März 2007)

Hi,
überlege mom ob ich mir heuer vielleicht eine neue Bikelady zulege.
Das Fritzz würd mir schon sehr gut gefallen, bin aber eigentlich mehr Tourenfahrer/Freetourer also eher Richtung Stereo.
Ab und zu will ich halt auch Mehrtagestouren in den Alpen fahren, evtl. auch mal wieder ne Alpenüberquerung.

Und da werden wohl die gut geschätzten 15kg zu viel des guten sein oder kann man da noch viel gewichtsoptimieren (natürlich solls auch dann immer noch zum holzen geeignet sein)?
Was ist eure Meinung? Wo kann man am meißten einsparen.
....Spaß bergab is mir auch sehr wichtig

Gruß
Hechtl


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. März 2007)

Geh weg ... Gewicht sparen ... ich glaube bei dir hakt es ... sowas gibt Schmalz in die Waden.






Mal abgesehen davon das es evtl. schwierig werden könnte noch ein Fritzz aufzutreiben, Gewicht lässt sich noch ein wenig einsparen, das wird dann aber teuer. Cube hat schon edelste Teile verbaut und die zu schlagen geht dann in Richtung Feinarbeit für viel Geld.

Ich fahre mit meinem Fritzz auch Touren, jedoch nicht im Alpenraum. Möglich (mit der "Grundversion") ist das aber auf alle Fälle.
Und der Spass bergab wird alle Strapazen Berg hoch wett machen 

Lies dir mal die Seiten vorher durch, dort gibt es auch schon einige Berichte über Bergauffahrten/Touren und dergleichen.

Für Alpenüberquerungen würde ich aber (bei aller Liebe zum Fritzz) doch eher das Stereo empfehlen. Der Federweg ist ausreichend und die Nehmerqualitäten von anderen Fahrern bewiesen. Das Gewicht ist nochmal ein gutes Stück unter dem des Fritzz. Desweiteren ist die Geometrie vom Fritzz auch wesentlich mehr auf "Spass" und Freeride-Touren ausgelegt als auf Mehrtagestouren mit ordentlich HM im Programm (was nicht heisst das es nicht machbar wäre, kostet halt Körner).

Wenn du die Möglichkeit haben solltest, einfach mal zu deinem Händler gehen und beide Bikes vergleichen und ausprobieren 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Subliminal (23. März 2007)

Hallo!

Noch einer von den Fritzz begeisterten^^
Ich wollte mir der Fritzz eigentlich als Rahmenset zulegen und selber aufbauen. Tja gestern vonmeinem Bikhändler die Info bekomen: Rahmensets sowie Kompletträder ausverkauft (wie oben auch schon ein paar Mal beschrieben). Also irgendwie will ich das aber nicht glauben, da doch erst Anfang 2007 ist. Die haben doch theoretisch jetzt noch ein ganzes Jahr um neue Fritzzes zu bauen oder?

Wie dem auch sei war ich hoch erfreut, dass mein Händler noch ein Bike in meiner Größe bekommt, welches er vor langer Zeit schon bestellt hatte und nähste Woche eintreffen wird. Jetzt muss ich mich also etwas schneler entscheiden ob ich das Fritzz haben will (als komplettrad natürlich) als ich eigentlich wollte. Aber gut, bevor es mir jemand vor der Naswe wegschnappt

Ich habe aber noch ein Paar Fragen bezüglich des Fritzz, die mir die glücklichen Besitzer hier bestimmt sehr schnell beantworten können:

1. Ich habe weiter oben gelesen, dass jemand seine Sattelstütze absägen musste. Ist nicht die komplette Länge des Sitzrohres zur "Versenkung" nutzbar?

2. Ist das eigentlich normal, dass man nur 2 jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen bekommt (hab schon etwas länger kein Bike mehr gekauft aber auf mein letztes hatte ich 5 Jahre und das war auch gut so dennnach 3 Jahren ist mir der rahmen gebrochen). Das trübt irgendwie mein Bild, denn gerade auf das fritzz ist die Garantiezeit verkürzt...

Also ich würde mich über Antworten freuen

Grüße
Tim


----------



## flori828 (23. März 2007)

Hallo Tim,



> Ist in der Lyrik denn eigentlich auch ein Maxle System drin



---> Ja



> Habe ich zu erwarten, dass ich mit Lyrik Probleme bekomme



Hahahaha, schöner hätte man die Worte nicht wählen können  
Derzeit fehlen einfach noch "Daten" um eine Aussage treffen zu können. Wenn ichs richtig überblicke haben 3 von den wenigen 07-Fritzz-Besitzern hier im Forum ein Problem mit der Gabel. Gerrit, Evalsheep und Fernal.
Bei Gerrit weiss ichs nicht. Die anderen sind mit <105 PSI unterwegs. Bei den Fahrern die mit über 105 PSI unterwegs sind scheints bisher zu halten. Schlimmstenfalls kannst auch auf Coil (U-Turn) oder Solo-Air (allerdings ohne Absenkmöglichkeit) umrüsten lassen. Ich empfehle dir: Lies unbedingt die Totem(Lyrik)-Review.



> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass man nur 2 jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen bekommt



Ich denke da so: Da das Fritzz für gröberer Einsätze konzipiert ist als bspw. das Stereo geht Cube für sich selbst auf Nummer sicher mit der verkürzten Garantiezeit. Find ich legitim. Heisst aber wohlgemerkt nicht dass der Rahmen schlechter ist.


Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2007)

Moin Tim,

na um so besser wenn dein Händler schon ein Bike für dich parat hat 

Zu deinen Fragen.
Ich musste meine Sattelstütze auch absägen, da die extrem lange Syntace P6 (ich glaube 380 oder 400mm ?) nur bis kurz vor die Biegung im Sattelrohr versenkt werden kann und ich sie gerne ganz weit drin haben möchte den Sattel während den Abfahrten schön klemmen zu können.
Das ist aber natürlich nur eine subjektive Vorgehensweise und sowas muss jeder für sich selber ausmachen.
Generell muss man die Stütze nicht um sehr viel kürzen, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, es ist eine Menge Sattelrohr vorhanden 

Was die Garantie angeht, so wären mir persönlich 5 Jahre auch lieber als 2, aber wirklich weiterhelfen kann ich dir leider diesbezüglich nicht.

Gruss

Alex

Edit: bzgl. Garantie, s.h. Flori ....


----------



## flori828 (23. März 2007)

@Subliminal

Kurz noch die Frage nach der Lyrik "rausgeändert" in deinem Post, was  
Bitte nä. Mal vorwarnen, sonst muss ich demnächst mal zum Nervenarzt ;-)

Wg. der abgesägten Sattelstütze:
Das war ich. Da gibts zu beachten dass eine Mindestlänge einzuhalten ist.
Innerhalb der Toleranz dieser Mindestlänge ist die Sattelstütze dann NICHT komplett versenkbar. Falls das für dich notwendig sein sollte.

Gruß


----------



## Subliminal (23. März 2007)

Hey danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Tja mit der Gabel das ist Mist. Ich dachte alternativ an eine Marzocchi All Mountain SL1 aber mit der sieht es ja noch schlimmer aus als mit der Lyric...
Gibt es da eigentlich noch eine Alternative, also 160mm und absenkbar?


Zur der Geschichte mit dem Sitzrohr: Habe mir hier mal einfach das Bild von floris Bike gemoppst und einen Roten Strich reingemalt. Ist an der Stelle der Knick des Sitzrohres? Ich hatte vorher nämlich überhaupt keinen Knick bemerkt. Ich dachte das geht gerade runter...







Edit: Entschuldigung wegen dem Löschen von der Lyric Geschichte. Aber deine Antwort war schon wichtig für mich. Hast also nicht umsonst geschrieben.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2007)

Etwas tiefer ist dann schon erst Schluss. Ich würde aus der Erinnerung heraus sagen, verschiebe deinen Strich noch um ca. 5-8cm nach unten.
Zumindest konnte ich damals (bevor ich gekürzt habe) den Sattel bei Rahmengrösse M nicht so weit versenken das es mir gereicht hätte.
Aber die P6 ist auch verdammt lang von daher kannst du da getrost einiges wegschneiden, falls benötigt.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Subliminal (23. März 2007)

Alles klar. Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum, dass ich die Sattelstütze so lang haben kann, dass ich zum einen das Ding voll versenken kann und zum anderen bei voll ausgezogener Stütze nicht mit angewinkelten Knien Kurbeln muss. An meinem jetzigen Bike ist das ein blöder Kompromiss, da ich den Sattel eben nicht so tief versenken kann wie ich will. Aber so wie du das beschreibst sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen.

In Punkto Gabel bin ich einen Schritt weiter glaube ich: Was sagt ihr zu einer 66 SL 1 ATA. Die wiegt zwar 350g mehr aber über Probleme mit dieser Gabel habe ich bisher noch nichts gelesen...

Ach und noch eine Frage am Rande: Wie lang ist eigentlich der Steuersatz?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2007)

Da reicht dir die Stütze allemal. Welche Rahmengrösse möchtest du eigentlich fahren?

Die 66 SL 1 ATA ist bestimmt eine hervorragende Gabel.
Die 2007er bauen dank den 180mm Federweg allerdings etwas höher als die 2006er.
Schau mal in meine Signatur, da siehst du Fritzz mit der 2006er 66RC2X und in meiner Galerie stehe ich auf einem Gardaseebild neben dem Bike (Gr. M), nur so als Grössenvergleich.

Prinzipiell halte ich eine 170mm Forke à la 66 für richtig stimmig in dem Bike.
Also ich bin mehr als mehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subliminal (23. März 2007)

Ich brauche auch Größe M.

Boa auf dem Bild sieht das ja richtig fett aus. Also dann wird es also eine 66. Sehr schön. Ich dank dir.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2007)

Tim ... kein Problem und Glückwunsch zu der Entscheidung.

Viel Spass mit dem Hobel 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (23. März 2007)

Kurzes Wort noch zur Sattelstütze.

Stimmt genau was Bonzai sagt. Bissle tiefer als der Strich ist Feierabend.

In anderen Worten lässt sich sie Sattelstütze ungefähr 27,5 cm versenken.
Für die P6 bedeutet das: Ist sie bis zur Mindestmarkierung abgesägt lässt sich das Teil bis auf ~5cm versenken. Nicht weiter.

Sobald ich das Teil abgesägt hatte hab ich mich  gefragt ob ich mich da drauf setzen soll. Das abgesägte Stück hat das gefühlte Gewicht vom nem Tischtennisball  

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sobald ich das Teil abgesägt hatte hab ich mich  gefragt ob ich mich da drauf setzen soll. Das abgesägte Stück hat das gefühlte Gewicht vom nem Tischtennisball
> 
> Gruß



Genau. Wahnsinnig leicht das Teil. Aber irgendwo muss man ja Gewicht sparen wenn man, so wie ich, mit knapp 2,5kg nur an Reifen rumfährt 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Subliminal (23. März 2007)

Uiuiui...hauptsache das Dingen bricht einem nicht mal mitten bei der Abfahrt ab ohne das man es merkt..... 

Könnt ihr mir noch verraten wie Lang der verbaute Vorbau ist?


----------



## flori828 (23. März 2007)

Yup. 90mm Mitte Steuersatz/Mitte Lenkerklemmung.

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2007)

Der Vorbau ist 90mm lang, super leicht und super Stabil ... allerdings für mich zu lang.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir auch einen 70mm Vorbau verbaut. Der taugt mir persönlich einfach besser.
Aber wiedermal ist das ein absolut individuelles Ding, das sich nur durch Ausprobieren und Vergleichen lösen lässt.


Edit: Flo war schneller


----------



## flori828 (23. März 2007)

Immer diese Doppelpostings  

Gruß


----------



## Fernal (23. März 2007)

Ich meinte Sitzstrebe und nicht Sitzrohr, somit die obere Strebe vom Hinterbau. Wie gesagt der Swinger hat noch 5mm Hub wenn die linke Umlenkwippe gegen die Strebe stößt.
Zum Thema Bergauftauglichkeit, ich bin das Stereo ordentliche probegafahren, bevor mir mein Händler sagte das sie ein Fritzz(jetzt meins) kürzlich bekommen haben und ich empfand den Unterschied als vernachlässigbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (23. März 2007)

@Fernal.
Jo, wir habens gestern noch bemerkt was du gemeint hast.

Hab grad keine Zeit zu testen. Was spricht denn dein Händler? Generelles Wippenproblem bei allen Fritzz07 oder zB Fertigungsfehler bei deinem Bike???
Ersteres wär ja peinlich.

Gruß


----------



## Subliminal (23. März 2007)

Danke wg. Vorbaulänge. Ich bin mir jetzt schon sicher, dass 90mm für mich zu lang sind. Werd mir wohl so was um die 60mm rum ranschrauben.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2007)

Fernal schrieb:


> Ich meinte Sitzstrebe und nicht Sitzrohr, somit die obere Strebe vom Hinterbau. Wie gesagt der Swinger hat noch 5mm Hub wenn die linke Umlenkwippe gegen die Strebe stößt.
> Zum Thema Bergauftauglichkeit, ich bin das Stereo ordentliche probegafahren, bevor mir mein Händler sagte das sie ein Fritzz(jetzt meins) kürzlich bekommen haben und ich empfand den Unterschied als vernachlässigbar.



Aha, ok, das "Problem" habe ich auch. Das einzige wohlgemerkt.

Und zwar ist mir das aufgefallen, da sich an der linken Wippe ein kleiner Punkt abgezeichnet hat. Nach näherem Betrachten sah ich das die Wippe quasi den Lack über der Schweissnaht an der linken Sitzstrebe (die Schweissnaht zwischen Sitzstrebe und der Wippaufnahme) "berührt" hat und somit ein wenig vom Lack abgetragen hat. Die Schweissnaht ist allerdings in Ordnung und dieser Punkt auf der Wippe ist vielleicht, ach lass es 2 x 2 mm sein.

Also Bedenken habe ich diesbezüglich nicht und führe es auf "Fertigungstoleranz" zurück .... wobei ich eigentlich auch sagen muss das ich das eigentlich nicht erwartet habe und gut heissen möchte.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Trumpf (23. März 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Und zwar ist mir das aufgefallen, da sich an der linken Wippe ein kleiner Punkt abgezeichnet hat. Nach näherem Betrachten sah ich das die Wippe quasi den Lack über der Schweissnaht an der linken Sitzstrebe (die Schweissnaht zwischen Sitzstrebe und der Wippaufnahme) "berührt" hat und somit ein wenig vom Lack abgetragen hat. Die Schweissnaht ist allerdings in Ordnung und dieser Punkt auf der Wippe ist vielleicht, ach lass es 2 x 2 mm sein.



Dieses Problem hab ich nicht an meinem Fritzz. Vielleicht liegt das an der Rahmengröße, da ich irgendwo gelesen habe dass für jede Rahmengröße ein spezieller Hinterbau entwickelt wurde. Ich hab einen 16 Zoll Rahmen.

Was mir aber an meinen Fritzz aufgefallen ist. Der Dämpfer hinten hat bei mir leichte Kratzspuren und zwar direkt zwischen der Hauptluftkammer und der SPV Kammer. Sprich, die Luftkammer scheuert an der SPV Kammer wenn der Dämpfer.. hmmm... dämpft. Naja, solange nicht das Gehäuse durchgescheuert wird und nur etwas Lack abgeht kann ich damit leben, aber wundern tut es mich doch das so etwas passieren kann.


----------



## flori828 (23. März 2007)

Kurz paar Fotos geknipst. Tatsächlich!!! Erstes Bild ist die Draufsicht aus Sattelperspektive. Zweites Bild zeigt den Hub ab wann die Wippe die obere linke Schwinge berührt. Muss aber fairerweise sagen dass hier evtl. noch 1-2mm draufgerechnet werden müssen weil ich net sicherstellen kann dass der Dämpfer 100% ausgefedert ist.

*ABER:* Cube hat offiziell nix von 170mm Federweg gesprochen. Das waren nur die Tests aus dem Bikemagazin. Ich kanns net genau testen aber ich würd sagen die 160mm die Cube angibt hat das Bike ohne dass die Wippe anhaut. 

Von der HP:


> dem wippfreien DTC-Hinterbau und dem großen Federweg von 160mm - sowohl vorne als auch hinten - stellt sich unser FRITZZ



Besonders lustig finde ich das allerdings trotzdem nicht. Wer sagt jetzt meinem Bike dass es bei 160mm aufhörn soll einzufedern??? Langsam sammeln sich schon einige Punkte die ich unmöglich finde.

Gruß


----------



## seibukan (23. März 2007)

Gibt's beim Fritzz nur dieses Grün?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> ...
> Was mir aber an meinen Fritzz aufgefallen ist. Der Dämpfer hinten hat bei mir leichte Kratzspuren und zwar direkt zwischen der Hauptluftkammer und der SPV Kammer. Sprich, die Luftkammer scheuert an der SPV Kammer wenn der Dämpfer.. hmmm... dämpft. Naja, solange nicht das Gehäuse durchgescheuert wird und nur etwas Lack abgeht kann ich damit leben, aber wundern tut es mich doch das so etwas passieren kann.



Das müsst du mir näher erklären wie die Hauptluftkammer an der SPV Kammer scheuern kann, wenn beide Kammern fest sind und sich nicht zueinander bewegen können .... geschweige denn so viel Platz dazwischen ist das man noch einen Kugelschreiber dazwischen klemmen kann.




flori828 schrieb:


> Kurz paar Fotos geknipst. Tatsächlich!!! Erstes Bild ist die Draufsicht aus Sattelperspektive. Zweites Bild zeigt den Hub ab wann die Wippe die obere linke Schwinge berührt. Muss aber fairerweise sagen dass hier evtl. noch 1-2mm draufgerechnet werden müssen weil ich net sicherstellen kann dass der Dämpfer 100% ausgefedert ist.
> 
> *ABER:* Cube hat offiziell nix von 170mm Federweg gesprochen. Das waren nur die Tests aus dem Bikemagazin. Ich kanns net genau testen aber ich würd sagen die 160mm die Cube angibt hat das Bike ohne dass die Wippe anhaut.
> 
> ...




Gut, ich sehe auch das du gemessen ca. 52mm (+ die von dir angegebene Toleranz) Hub hast. Eigentlich sollten die Dämpfer ja 57mm mitbringen. Wie schon in Diskussionen zuvor geklärt.

Aber laut Bikemagazin stellt Fritzz hinten ja auch 167mm bereit. Gut, in meinem Fall kann ich nur sagen, das ich das gut finde und da die Schweissnaht in keinster Weise beschädigt wird (bei mir) mache ich mir diesbezüglich auch keine Sorgen.
Es hält und der Hinterbau schluckt und schluckt und schluckt  So soll es sein.

Aber bei dir sieht es wesentlich enger im Sitzstrebenbereich aus. Da wären Durschläge sicherlich nicht von Vorteil.

Ich muss mal bei mir Bilder machen wenn ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut habe und voll zusammendrücken kann. Nur als Vergleich zu der 2007er Serie.
Ich führe das alles mal auf Fertigungstoleranzen zurück. Gut fnden würde ich das in deinem Fall Flo, jetzt auch nicht. Denn wenn es da knallt, dann kann es irgendwann wirklich zu Materialermüdung kommen.
Eigentlich darf sowas nicht passieren und sollte von vornherein bei der Konstruktion berücksichtigt und vermieden werden.



seibukan schrieb:


> Gibt's beim Fritzz nur dieses Grün?



Ja ... ausser du findest noch ein 2006er.
Evtl. wird es in der 2008er Serie wieder andere Farben geben, aber das steht in den Sternen.


Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (23. März 2007)

> Gut, ich sehe auch das du gemessen ca. 52mm (+ die von dir angegebene Toleranz) Hub hast. Eigentlich sollten die Dämpfer ja 57mm mitbringen. Wie schon in Diskussionen zuvor geklärt.



@bonzai

Moment, kleines Missverständnis.
Musst dir nochmal anschauen. 56mm Hub sind schon vorhanden...ABER genutzt werden können nur die 52+x mm da sonst die Wippe an die Strebe knallt.  

Resultat: 167mm stehn evtl. zur Verfügung - genutzt werden können aber wenn überhaupt 160mm. Also Federweg stimmt meintwegen mit dem angegebenen Wert auf der HP überein, aber ich kann meinem Bike ja net sagen dass es bei 160mm aufhörn soll zu federn. Deshalb ist das Mist (um nicht zu sagen: ein ganz dicker Hund).

Edit: Das mit dem SPV Kammer scheuern blick ich auch net...

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> @bonzai
> 
> Moment, kleines Missverständnis.
> Musst dir nochmal anschauen. 56mm Hub sind schon vorhanden...ABER genutzt werden können nur die 52+x mm da sonst die Wippe an die Strebe knallt.
> ...



Also ich lese da 50mm beim Gummiring ... aber ich verstehe dich voll und ganz. Kann ja nicht angehen das der Hinterbau weiter einsackt als gut für den Rahmen ist. Und über die Dämpfereinstellungen kannst du das auch nciht kontrollieren, da zwar die Progression früher einsetzen kann, aber im Extremfall dann immer noch nicht Schluss ist mit dem Federweg.

Also entweder habe ich verdammtes Glück ein Modell erwischt zu haben bei dem dies möglich ist (volle Federwegsausnutzung) oder ... ich weiss auch nicht.
Auf jeden Fall läuft da anscheinend so einiges schief im Hause Cube ... mal mit denen reden 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (23. März 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht angehen das der Hinterbau weiter einsackt als gut für den Rahmen ist



So. Genau das ist der springende Punkt.

Gruß

Edit: Viell. doch nochmal kurz ne Anmerkung damits ganz klar ist: 

Ich wollte Cube mit dieser Überlegung eigtl. "in Schutz zu nehmen" weil ich mich gefragt hab ob es OK ist weil der angegebene Federweg von 160mm ja erreicht wird.

Bin aber inzwischen anderer Meinung:
Selbst wenn der auf der HP angegebene Wert von 160mm erreicht wird ohne dass die Wippe an die Strebe knallt, ists keine Lösung wenn die Wippe die Möglichkeit hat bei über 160mm an die Strebe zu knallen.


----------



## gerrit981 (23. März 2007)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder.

Also...

...mit der Lyrik habe ich keine Probleme (110 psi).

...sie war am Anfang nicht ganz ausgefahren, funktioniert jetzt aber normal.

...da es mich jetzt in das schweizer Rheintal verschlagen hat (hä hä) konnte ich Fritzz auch mal 800 hm am Stück hochtreten.

...gibt Saft inden Waden aber sonst kein Problem.

...Ich bin immer noch begeistert, einfach geil.

Grüße

Gerrit


----------



## Trumpf (23. März 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Das müsst du mir näher erklären wie die Hauptluftkammer an der SPV Kammer scheuern kann, wenn beide Kammern fest sind und sich nicht zueinander bewegen können .... geschweige denn so viel Platz dazwischen ist das man noch einen Kugelschreiber dazwischen klemmen kann.



Keine Ahnung wie der Dämpfer bei dir aussah als du noch den Original Dämpfer drinhattest, aber bei mir ist zwischen der Luftkammer und der SPV Kammer ganz einfach KEIN Platz mehr so dass die beiden Kammern aneinander scheuern.


----------



## flori828 (23. März 2007)

> ...mit der Lyrik habe ich keine Probleme (110 psi).



Hehehehe.....


Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2007)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...



So muss das sein ... 

Und mein Neid bzgl. der Streckenvielfalt ist dir sicher ... der höchste Punkt in meiner direkten Umgebung beträgt sagenhafte 350HM, ausgehend von 180HM Startpunkt .... aber die Differenz hat es in sich, huihuihui 



Trumpf schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie der Dämpfer bei dir aussah als du noch den Original Dämpfer drinhattest, aber bei mir ist zwischen der Luftkammer und der SPV Kammer ganz einfach KEIN Platz mehr so dass die beiden Kammern aneinander scheuern.



Ich habe mir gerade nochmal ein "älteres" Bild von meinem Bike angeschaut und muss eingestehen, es geht zwischen den beiden Kammern wirklich eng zu. Tut mir leid, ich hatte den Abstand etwas grösser in Erinnerung. Aber ich kann mich definitiv an keine Abschürfung am Lack bzw. dem Aufkleber erinnern. Aber solange es nur dabei bleibt glaube ich kann man ebenfalls getrost drüber hinwegsehen ....


----------



## Trumpf (23. März 2007)

Und hier wäre auch noch ein Foto davon da sich das zugegebenermassen schon ziemlich doof anhört wenn ich erzähle dass der Dämpfer beim einfedern an der SPV Kammer hängenbleibt.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2007)

Hach, sieht er dreckig nicht einfach geil aus???? 

Ich sag ja, my fault ... unglaubwürdig klingt es, aber bei näherer Betrachtung ist das gut möglich.
Wobei bei dir schon ein heftiger Kratzer drin ist .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (23. März 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Hach, sieht er dreckig nicht einfach geil aus????



Bei sehr nassem Schlamm und tiefen matschigen Fahrrillen machts einfach auch am meisten Spass. 
Ich möchte wetten dass kein Fritzz öfter geputzt wurde als meins.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Bei sehr nassem Schlamm und tiefen matschigen Fahrrillen machts einfach auch am meisten Spass.
> Ich möchte wetten dass kein Fritzz öfter geputzt wurde als meins.



Hmm, ich wage es diese Aussage anzufechten


----------



## fritzz07 (24. März 2007)

Ich auch ! 
werde grad mal schaun ob des mit der Wippe un Dämpfer bei mir auch ist....
so (15minuten später)  bei mir gibts noch keinerlei Schleifspuren oder so mein hub ist 57 mm , druck spv kammer 52 psi, druck dämpfer 102 psi und druck lyrik 102 psi. alles einwandfrei. so werde ich des "fritzzle" nächste woche auch an den gardasee ausführen. ist schon ganz aufgeregt  !
ähm zu den schleifspuren am 4 way: also viel platz ist bei mir auch nicht dazwischen wenn da dreck reinkommt wäre es aslo schon möglich dass da was streift, aber so extrem wie bei dir !? hmm müsste schon ein steinle gewesen sein oder so was. du hast ja den kleinen fender dran oder ?

gruss benni


----------



## flori828 (24. März 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> Ich auch !
> werde grad mal schaun ob des mit der Wippe un Dämpfer bei mir auch ist....
> so (15minuten später)  bei mir gibts noch keinerlei Schleifspuren oder so mein hub ist 57 mm , druck spv kammer 52 psi, druck dämpfer 102 psi und druck lyrik 102 psi. alles einwandfrei.



Hallo Benni,
NeeNeeNee...isch glaub da läuft was schief....
Klar hast du 57mm Hub. das Problem ist nur dass sich der Hub evtl. nicht vollständig nutzen lässt.

Also mach mal folgendes (aber auf eigene Gefahr):

Luft raus ausm Dämpfer..0 Bar...und dann den Hinterbau vooooorsichtig...gaaaanz vooorsichtig absenken. 
Bei mir berührt dann die Wippe irgendwann die oberere Schwinge und zwar bevor der Dämpfer am Ende des Hubs ist. 
Genauer gesagt bei ca. 51 (+ Toleranz) von 56 mm Hub wie zuvor auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.

Dann Luft wieder rein ;-) 

Falls du es so gemacht hast, und da haut nix an...dann mach bitte ein Foto !!!!

Gruß


----------



## Subliminal (24. März 2007)

Also Flori verstehe ich das richtig:

1. Wenn dein Dämpfer ungefähr 5mm eingefdert ist berührt die Wippe die Strebe (also so wie man das auf deinem Foto sieht)?!

Dann müsstest du ja weit unter 100mm effektiven Federweg hinten haben.

ODER

2. Die Strebe berührt die Wippe, wenn dein Dämpfer 51mm eingefedert ist. (Das fänd ich schon eher verständlich, naja im Gegensatz zu Punkt 1. jedenfalls)


----------



## flori828 (24. März 2007)

Hallo,
natürlich - Punkt 2.

Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (24. März 2007)

ah ja eine insel! jetzt komm ich mit.
klar ja ist mir aber momentan zu viel arbeit  !
des müsste dann auf der linken seite sein wenn du hinter dem bike stehts oder? weil rechts ist da mehr platz.
werde des mal beobachten. und wenn nichts ist ists ja gut oder nich !?


----------



## flori828 (24. März 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> ah ja eine insel! jetzt komm ich mit.
> klar ja ist mir aber momentan zu viel arbeit  !
> des müsste dann auf der linken seite sein wenn du hinter dem bike stehts oder? weil rechts ist da mehr platz.
> werde des mal beobachten. und wenn nichts ist ists ja gut oder nich !?



Jawoll, linke Seite da der Dämpfer wie du richtig gesehen hast nach links versetzt ist. 
Bevor du an Gardasee fährst würd ich das schon mal genau anschauen. Geht ja schnell. Luft raus - langsam absenken - schauen - Luft wieder rein. Keine 5min.


Gruß

PS: Wünsch dir viel Spaß am See. Bin auch überhaupt nicht neidisch   !!!


----------



## fritzz07 (24. März 2007)

haste dann die spv kammer auch drucklos gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (24. März 2007)

Nein, SPV kannst drin lassen.

Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (24. März 2007)

ok hör her ! 

... so druck raus ganz zusammengedrückt und festgestellt dass die wippe die schweißnaht berührt. aber wirklich erst wenn der dämpfer ganz unten ist.
jetzt hab ich mal in der hauptkammer mehr druck drin. zwar jetzt wenier sag aber naja...
dafür habe ich in der spv kammer mehr druck drin, folglich geht der gar nicht so weit runter (ausser beim durchschlag).
habe mal cube eine email geschrieben und blöd gefragt.
mal sehen was rauskommt !
alla


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. März 2007)

Ich würde evtl. noch das SPV-Volumen an euren Fahrstil anpassen.
Das hat bei mir dafür gesorgt das der Dämpfer auch bei richtig heftigen Schlägen einfach nicht durchgeschlagen ist.

Ansonsten hier mal kurz meine Eckdaten (soweit ich es noch auf die Reihe kriege) bei 85kg Fahrergewicht + Rucksack etc:

SPV-Kammer: 5 Bar
Hauptkammer: 6 Bar
Volumeneinstellung (Rote Einstellmutter auf der SPV-Kammer): Die Kante unterhalb der Greiffläche für den Schraubenschlüssel ca. 1mm unterhalb der Oberkante der SPV-Kammer.

Super Soft und Super Sexy ... das Ansprechverhalten. Aber es ist natürlich immer Individuell und den eigenen Bedürfnissen bzw. dem Fahrstil anzupassen 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (24. März 2007)

Hört sich ja schon mal besser an als bei Fernal und bei mir. 



> festgestellt dass die wippe die schweißnaht berührt



^^ Aber damit ists eigtl. schon Mist. Wippe darf Schwinge nicht berühren. Niemals. Sollte vom Dämpferdurchschlag "abgefangen" werden.

Sach bescheid was Cube schreibt...

Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (24. März 2007)

jope klar mach ich!
habe auch noch keine spuren an der wippe.
obwohl der gummi schon paar mal ziemlich weit unten war.
aber lassen wir uns nicht unterkriegen und genießen es einfach fritzz zu sein !


----------



## fritzz07 (24. März 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Volumeneinstellung (Rote Einstellmutter auf der SPV-Kammer): Die Kante unterhalb der Greiffläche für den Schraubenschlüssel ca. 1mm unterhalb der Oberkante der SPV-Kammer.



was bringt mir denn dieser ring genau?! mal so gefragt.
die hauptkammer ist ja für den sag zuständig oder nicht?
und die spv kammer verhindert wippen und durchsläge sehe ich das richtig?
dass heist also ich kann meinen normal sag fahren und in der spv kammer mehr druck damits nicht durchschlägt ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (25. März 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> was bringt mir denn dieser ring genau?! mal so gefragt.
> die hauptkammer ist ja für den sag zuständig oder nicht?
> und die spv kammer verhindert wippen und durchsläge sehe ich das richtig?
> dass heist also ich kann meinen normal sag fahren und in der spv kammer mehr druck damits nicht durchschlägt ???



Genau  
Die SPV-Volumeneinstellung (der Ring) verändert das Volumen der Luftkammer. 
Dadurch erhöht/verringert sich die Progression in den letzten 50% des Federwegs (des Hubs). 
Also wenn du gerne mit viel Sag fährst aber dein Dämpfer haut gelegentlich durch -> SPV-Volumen modifizieren.

Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (25. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Genau
> Die SPV-Volumeneinstellung (der Ring) verändert das Volumen der Luftkammer.
> Dadurch erhöht/verringert sich die Progression in den letzten 50% des Federwegs (des Hubs).
> Also wenn du gerne mit viel Sag fährst aber dein Dämpfer haut gelegentlich durch -> SPV-Volumen modifizieren.
> ...



jope mach ich... werde dann mal testen in bella italia und berichten! momentan kann ich bei mir net so toll fahren, wir haben 30cm neuschnee bekommen 
als denn ich geh mal schrauben...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. März 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> jope mach ich... werde dann mal testen in bella italia und berichten! momentan kann ich bei mir net so toll fahren, wir haben 30cm neuschnee bekommen
> als denn ich geh mal schrauben...




Mach das, das SPV-Volumen wurde ja vom Flori bereits ausreichend beschrieben.
Aber gerade für den Tremalzo, Monte Baldo und evtl. den 601er ist ein Setup mit ausreichend Progression nicht verkehrt.
Denn man fährt mit Fritzz dann doch wesentlich rabiater den Berg runter als zuvor 
Viel Spass am Lago, bei uns dauert das noch ein wenig bis wir fahren werden....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fritzz07 (25. März 2007)

so habs getan! 
war eigentlich immer schon der meinung dass er nicht ganz so progressiv ist der swinger aber jetzt siehts besser aus!

die befürchtung habe ich auch. mit dem rabiater fahren. 
wird man sehen... Tremalzo und Monte Baldo da wird noch Schnee liegen.
Aber Rochetta und der Dalco mal sehen. Mal das Kartenmaterial durchstöbern und dann entscheiden.


----------



## fritzz07 (26. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Hört sich ja schon mal besser an als bei Fernal und bei mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab grad cube-mail bekommen.
o-ton:

Nein das sollte nicht passieren. Bitte kontaktieren sie deswegen ihren Händler, um den Problem auf den Grund zu gehen.

toll. so was hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht  !


----------



## FritzzHirsch (26. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen, überlege mir gerade ob ich mir das Fritzz antun will oder eher nicht?? Wenn Ja, dann möchte ich noch etwas Gewicht abspecken. Hat jemand eine Idee, ob man do noch so ca. 1.5 bis 2kg weg bringt? Ich bin eher ein Fliegengewicht, würde es also ev. als erstes mit leichten Laufrädern versuchen und mit einer anderen Kurbel. Es müsst auch alles irgendwie noch finanzierbar bleiben. Was denkt ihr??

Gruss Hirsch


----------



## Subliminal (26. März 2007)

Denke schon, dass man da noch eine ganze Menge rausholen kann. Aber bist du denn sicher, dass du noch ein Fritzz ergatern kannst?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## flori828 (26. März 2007)

@Benni
Danke fürs reinstellen.

@Hirsch
Ich habs nicht so mit Leichtbau.
Mich interessiert aber folgendes: Aus welchen Gründen wäre ein abgespecktes Fritzz für dich vorteilhafter ggü. zB. einem Stereo? Mit filigranen Laufrädern bringt dir fetter Federweg auch nur bedingt was, weil sich da die Frage stellt ob die leichten Felgen nen ordentlichen Rumms überleben?? Und wenns sowieso nicht allzu grob wird reicht viell. auch ein Stereo. 

^^ Ist aber nicht gemeckert, interessiert mich wirklich.

Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (26. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> @Benni
> Danke fürs reinstellen.
> 
> @Hirsch
> ...



@ flori:

kein Problem !

@ nochmal flori  :

ja der meinung bin ich eigentlich auch dass dann ein stereo besser wäre.
bei 160mm gehören schon stabile felgen her.
und die frage weiter oben nach dem auftreiben eines fritzz´s ist berechtigt.
soweit ich weis sind se ausverkauft.


----------



## FritzzHirsch (26. März 2007)

Das mit ausverkauft, Lieferfristen und so ist mir auch bekannt. Wollte eigentlich zuerst auch ein Stereo kaufen aber ist ja fast unmöglich so eins irgendwie zu bekommen.
Habe gestern eine Testrunde mir dem Fritzz gedreht, kann mir noch eines besorgen. Ich muss mich allerdings schnell entscheiden. Federweg ist halt doch durch nichts zu ersetzen 

Leider ist das Ding schon etwas schwer für die Alpen, will fahren nicht schieben. Wo spart man am einfachsten Gewicht bei so einem Bike? Als erstes sind mir halt die Räder und die Kurbel in den Sinn gekommen. Es ist mir natürlich auch klar, dass leichtere Laufräder ev. nicht ewig halten werden. Bessere Ideen für die Gewichtsoptimierung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (26. März 2007)

Sind ja lt. HP 2,1kg Unterschied zwischen dem schwersten Fritzz und dem schwersten Stereo.

Gabel: Lyric -> Revelation ~750g eingespart.
Dämpfer: 4-Way -> RP23 ~100g eingespart.
Kurbel inkl. Lager: Diabolus -> XTR ~500g eingespart.
Felgen: SOS -> XR4.1 allein ~100g/Stück eingespart. Keine Ahnung was Speichen und Nabe wiegen.
Reifen: 140g/Stück eingespart bei Einsatz von NobbyNic 2,25.
Schnellspanner anstatt Steckachse bringt paar Gramm.
Sattelstütze und Lenker absägen.
...
... 
Summe: zw. 1,8 und 2kg eingespart.

Aja....Lack abschleifen wie bei den Silberpfeilen...am Ende wirds noch leichter als das Stereo 

Gruß


----------



## - H - K - P - (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

Stehe kurz davor mir ein Fritzz zu gönnen. Allerdings weiß Ich net so recht wegen der Rahmengröße , bin 187cm klein, und schwanke so um 18 zoll oder 20 zoll. Wil hauptsächlich in den Park mit dem bike. tendiere noch zum 18zoll.

vielleicht kann mir ja einer nen Tipp geben.....

MFG Ben


----------



## flori828 (26. März 2007)

Hallo Ben,
das mit der Größe steht schon 5x drin. Lies mal den Fred von Anfang an, sonst muss es Bonzai nochma schreiben  

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. März 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Stehe kurz davor mir ein Fritzz zu gönnen. Allerdings weiß Ich net so recht wegen der Rahmengröße , bin 187cm klein, und schwanke so um 18 zoll oder 20 zoll. Wil hauptsächlich in den Park mit dem bike. tendiere noch zum 18zoll.
> 
> ...



Hi Ben,

Ich bin ca. 190cm gross und fahre ebenfalls Fritzz in Grösse M (18"). Passt perfekt für spielerische Abfahrten und auch Touren lassen sich damit noch gut bewältigen.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## - H - K - P - (26. März 2007)

@Bonzai: Danke schön für die Info, werd glaub Ich auch nen 18er nehmen..

@flori : kannst mir ja die Seiten raus suchen, werd sie dann lesen!!!!!


----------



## flori828 (26. März 2007)

Mach ich gerne


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Hallo Ben,
> das mit der Größe steht schon 5x drin. Lies mal den Fred von Anfang an, sonst muss es Bonzai nochma schreiben
> 
> Gruß



Bonzai hat es nochmal geschrieben 



Genaueres aber bitte ein paar Seiten vorher nachlesen. Dort gibt es auch einige "Kritikpunkte" bzgl. der Touren- und Bergauftauglichkeit vom Fritzz .... dich ich nur teilweise nachvollziehen kann 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (26. März 2007)

@Bonzai
Du bist zu gut für diese Welt  

Gruß


----------



## - H - K - P - (26. März 2007)

Mache Ich ja, nur das Reicht mir erst mal, als antwort, werde es in 18 kaufen.
Wurde vielleicht auch schon mal gefragt, werde es aber trotzdem tun......

Hat mal wer nen Fritzz mit ner Boxxer aufgebaut, oder nen anderen Doppelbrücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. März 2007)

Ich kenne nur einen ... und der hat sich eine Weile nicht mehr hier blicken lassen, leider.
Hier sein Bike:








Seitens Cube gibt es aber definitiv keine Freigabe für Doppelbrücken.
Mein Spielchen mit meinem Bike (s.h. Fotoalbum) ist schon Grenzwertig, passt aber perfekt für den Einsatzbereich.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## - H - K - P - (26. März 2007)

Ja habe auch schon bei Cube nachgefragt. Aber egal, wird es schon aushalten denke Ich...


----------



## evilsheep26 (27. März 2007)

Guten Morgen Fritzz-Gemeinde
neues von der Lyrik-Front:
hab gestern mein geliebtes Fritzz wiederbekommen mit einer silbernen, -laut Händler- Aftersale Gabel.
Die Farbe harmoniert jetzt leider nicht mehr ganz so gut, wie vorher. Hätte aber auch schlimmer kommen können z.B. pink oder ein männliches rosarot Konnte mit eine Probefahrt leider nicht verkneifen 
und muss wirklich sagen, ich hab's vermisst...
Was bei der Gabel sofort auffiel, dass beim Druck überprüfen kein Öl mehr mit raus kam... ich bin guter Dinge
Ach ja und für die Statistik:
Produktionsdatum 02T7
Druck: ca. 7bar
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass sie diesmal hält
Gruß
Stefan
P.S. Bilder werden nachgereicht


----------



## flori828 (27. März 2007)

Morgen!

Von mir alle  dass die Gabel hält. Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt. Hoffentlich sieht das silber nicht allzu schlimm aus.

Mal ne Frage: Was ist denn ne Aftersale-Gabel ???
Ich kenn nur aftersale-service.

Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (27. März 2007)

Ich hab das auch noch nie gehört...
Laut meinem Händler ist das keine OEM Gabel. Wenn man bei Sportimport eine RS Lyrik kauft, dann bekommt man so eine wie ich jetzt bekommen habe 
in silber...
Ehrlich gesagt, schauts bescheiden aus, aber hauptsache sie funkt...
den einzigen Kritikpunkt am Fritzz ist in meinen Augen die Bremse...
bis jetzt ist die Hayes noch kein Wurfanker... und das würde ich von der Kombi 200/180 eigentlich schon erwarten, aber vielleicht muss sie zu mir erst noch eine emotionale Beziehung aufbauen...


----------



## flori828 (27. März 2007)

Vielleicht bedeutet Aftersale-Gabel dass sie "nach-dem-kauf" nicht kaputt geht. Muhahahaha.

Wg. der Bremsen würd ich noch etwas warten. Meine taugt auch noch nix. Ich bin aber die Bremse bei nem Kollegen probegefahren und war tief beeindruckt. Hebel leicht anlegen und der Bock steht wie gg. ne Wand gefahren. 

Wenn man Kritik äussern möchte dann nur dass die Bremse nicht gut dosierbar ist. Auf oder zu. Dazwischen gibts nicht viel. Ausserdem soll die Bremse oft recht laut werden. Dann hab ich noch gehört dass das Fading (nachlassen der Bremskraft bei ansteigender Temperatur) relativ schnell einsetzt. Naja, letzte Aussage (das mit dem Fading) kommt von einer etwas zweifelhaften Quelle. Mit den anderen "Macken" kann ich gut leben.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (27. März 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> den einzigen Kritikpunkt am Fritzz ist in meinen Augen die Bremse...
> bis jetzt ist die Hayes noch kein Wurfanker... und das würde ich von der Kombi 200/180 eigentlich schon erwarten...



Hier vielleicht noch eine kleine Anmerkung:
Größere Scheibe bremst nicht besser sondern sorgt nur dafür dass die Temperatur schneller wieder abgebaut wird und bremst somit LÄNGER. 
Also ob die Scheibe 160mm oder 200mm hat: BremsKRAFT bzw. BremsWIRKUNG ist die gleiche.

Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (27. März 2007)

Du hast aber durch eine größere Scheibe auch ein besseres Hebelverhältnis...

ich werd jetzt mal abwarten mit der Bremse und ihr noch eine Chance geben
muss mich auch erst mal anfreunden mit ihr...


----------



## flori828 (27. März 2007)

Stimmt genau. Das bessere Hebelverhältnis bewirkt dass weniger Kraft für die gleiche Bremswirkung aufgebracht werden muss. An der letztendlichen Bremswirkung ändert die Scheibe aber nichts. Ich werd mal später nen Artikel dazu raussuchen. Ich glaub da wurde auch die HFX9 getestet.

Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (27. März 2007)

sorry aber bei gleicher Hebelkraft hab ich mit einer größeren Scheibe mehr Bremskraft und so lange der Reifen nicht überfordert ist dadurch auch eine größere Bremswirkung...


----------



## flori828 (27. März 2007)

Habs gefunden. In diesem Artikel wirds nochmal genau erklärt.
Ich hoffe es ist lesbar.

Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (27. März 2007)

hoi!

also meine hayes mag war echt geil! von der dosierung her und bremskraft. 
doch war gut und hatte 203/203mm Scheiben.
Also mein dad hat ne silbrige lyrik an seinem freak (siehe gallerie) und da passt sie eigentlich gut hin. ist aber auch weiß das freak 

... und daumen hoch die gabel hält.
war aber das gleich produktionsdatum wie von flori und mir oder ??


----------



## flori828 (27. März 2007)

Ich find das Freak ist auch ein richtig cooles Bike. Kannst ja mal bei Gelegenheit nen kleinen Vergleichsbericht zw. Fritzz und Freak schreiben wenn du magst. Wie sich der Hinterbau im Vergleich verhält und so. Sind ja relativ ähnliche Bikes. Drückt die Wippe und die Schwinge beim Freak auch gleichzeitig von unten und oben den Dämpfer zusammen, oder ist das untere Auge des Dämpfers "fest" am Rahmen montiert?



> ... und daumen hoch die gabel hält.
> war aber das gleich produktionsdatum wie von flori und mir oder ??



^^ Aber mit unter 105 Psi gefahren. Langsam glaub ich dass was dran ist  


Gruß


----------



## Flugrost (27. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Drückt die Wippe und die Schwinge beim Freak auch gleichzeitig von unten und oben den Dämpfer zusammen, oder ist das untere Auge des Dämpfers "fest" am Rahmen montiert?



Beides sind Float Links. Die Geometrie der 2006er Modelle ist gleich (eins von Beiden hat ein 5mm längeres Steuerrohr - ich meine, das Frützz). Ich konnte nach Probefahren Beider keinerlei Unterschied feststellen. (außer dass die Louise FR besser dosierbar als die Hayes ist)


----------



## flori828 (27. März 2007)

Danke Flugrost, hab bei den Bikes auf der Fusion HP kein Bild gefunden auf dem der Float Link zu sehen ist. Dabei wars die ganze Zeit vor meiner Nase (Startseite)   Siehe Anhang.

@Benni
Kannst du beim Freak mal ein Detail-Foto vom Hinterbau machen? Etwas mehr von der Seite als auf dem Bild im Anhang wenns geht. Würd ich gern mal mit dem Fritzz-System vergleichen. Eilt aber nicht.

Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (28. März 2007)

Guten Morgen, 

Statusbericht RS Lyrik 2."Ausfahrt":
normalerweise ist bislang bei der 2.Ausfahrt der Defekt aufgetreten nach dem Motto: "...Begib Dich nicht auf die Trails, sondern direkt in die nächste Radl Werkstatt..." und bis lang hat sie gehalten... 
Heute früh (ich muss mein Bike noch mal ansehen und streicheln, bevor ich in die Arbeit gehe) ist mir aufgefallen, dass die 160mm Marke nicht zum sehen war... schon wieder ein Problem...zum Glück aber kein Großes...
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (28. März 2007)

Juhuuu was für ein geiles Wetter heute!! Ich hab die Gelegenheit genutzt um mittags "blau" zu machen und mit Fritzz ne Runde rumzueiern.
Unter anderem hab ich jetzt auch mal die Bremse eingebremst. Und zwar hab ichs so gemacht wie es Magura in den Handbüchern empfiehlt. Also 30 Bremsungen mit maximaler Bremskraft aus 30 km/h ohne dass die Reifen blockieren. Wird für Hayes Bremsen auch nicht verkehrt sein dacht ich mir ;-) Die Ausführung nervt ohne Ende aber wir haben zum Glück die Löwensteiner Berge damit die 30 Bremsungen bergab am Stück durchgeführt werden können. Die Wanderer haben vielleicht blöd geglotzt ;-)) Beschleunigen - Bremsen - Beschleunigen - Bremsen - Beschleunigen...

Ergebnis: 
VR-Bremse packt ordentlich zu. HR-Bremshebel darf ich fast nicht angucken sonst blockiert das HR. Einwandfrei. 
VR-Scheibe fängt gelegentlich an zu singen, is mir aber wurscht. Von nachlassender Bremskraft (Fading) hab ich nix gespürt und ich werde schätzungsweise nie intensiver bremsen als bei so einer Brems-Orgie (höchstens mal im Urlaub in PdS oder so). 
Ich glaub die Bremse ist OK.

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Juhuuu was für ein geiles Wetter heute!! Ich hab die Gelegenheit genutzt um mittags "blau" zu machen und mit Fritzz ne Runde rumzueiern.
> Unter anderem hab ich jetzt auch mal die Bremse eingebremst. Und zwar hab ichs so gemacht wie es Magura in den Handbüchern empfiehlt. Also 30 Bremsungen mit maximaler Bremskraft aus 30 km/h ohne dass die Reifen blockieren. Wird für Hayes Bremsen auch nicht verkehrt sein dacht ich mir ;-) Die Ausführung nervt ohne Ende aber wir haben zum Glück die Löwensteiner Berge damit die 30 Bremsungen bergab am Stück durchgeführt werden können. Die Wanderer haben vielleicht blöd geglotzt ;-)) Beschleunigen - Bremsen - Beschleunigen - Bremsen - Beschleunigen...
> 
> Ergebnis:
> ...



Da sieht man es also wieder ... das Einbremsen ist einfach das A und O. Resultat: eine sehr gut funktionierende Scheibenbremse.
Sehr schön.
Weniger schön ist es, das wir hier nicht ein Gefälle haben, an dem man sich locker runterrollen lassen kann um solche Aktionen zu machen. Da muss man mal bei dir in den Löwensteiner Bergen vorbeigerollert kommen und schauen was da so abgeht 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fritzz07 (28. März 2007)

hoi!
also detail pic vom freak kommt. denke morgen!
ähmm habe ich weiter oben geschrieben dass meine gabel hält???
einen feuchten schei2dreck !
heute auf der tour bei dem vom flori beschriebenen geilen wetter ist sie abgesoffen die blöde sa8. so was nee nee nee.
toll und des kurz vorm osterhighlight.
naja gibt ne neue.

über die performance meiner oro kann ich mich nicht beschweren! mein liebes auge packt die zu.

um nochmal aufs wetter zurück zu kommen mit schnee und so.
na wir haben vielleicht ausgesehen!


----------



## flori828 (28. März 2007)

> Weniger schön ist es, das wir hier nicht ein Gefälle haben, an dem man sich locker runterrollen lassen kann um solche Aktionen zu machen. Da muss man mal bei dir in den Löwensteiner Bergen vorbeigerollert kommen und schauen was da so abgeht



Jo, grad machts aber leider noch nicht soviel Spaß. Auf den Trails liegen immer noch Bäume rum und Schnee hats auch noch teilweise. Bin zum Einbremsen nur Waldautobahn gefahren  



> also detail pic vom freak kommt. denke morgen!



OK..lass dir zeit.



> heute auf der tour bei dem vom flori beschriebenen geilen wetter ist sie abgesoffen die blöde sa8. so was nee nee nee.



Wäääh. Wie ist das eigentlich? Merkt man während der Fahrt davon was? Sackt die Gabel richtig ab und wird weich oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?

Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (28. März 2007)

da hast´s !
leider nich ganz sauber ! 

gruss benni


----------



## fritzz07 (28. März 2007)




----------



## fritzz07 (28. März 2007)

ja heiland!
kleines technisches problem!
schaust in der gallerie.
ja ich bin mit max federweg gefahren und aufgestanden und dann schwups war sie unten. geht aber wieder hoch also nicht komplett abgesoffen aber trotzdem *******!


----------



## Trumpf (29. März 2007)

Also Ich kenn die Lyrik zwar nicht, aber es muss ja eine extrem perfekte Gabel sein solange sie funktioniert. Anders kann ich mir wirklich kaum erklären dass man all diesen Ärger mitmacht. Vielleicht hat meine Marzocchi nicht soviel Einstellmöglichkeiten, aber sie dämpft Schläge zuverlässig ab.

Bei so einem (relativ) teurem Bike sollte man doch wenigstens damit fahren können, oder ? Bei mir würde die Lyrik sofort rausfliegen. Ich vertrau meinem Bike meine Gesundheit an wenn ich mich einen Berg runterstürze. 
Bei dem was ich hier dauernd über die Lyrik lese würd ich für eine Abfahrt ein Damenrad vorziehen.

War mir echt ein Bedürfnis dass mal loszuwerden und spiegelt nur meine Meinung wider.
Solltet ihr aber absolute Lyrik Fans sein, dann habt ihr meine tiefste Bewunderung für die aufgebrachte Geduld...


----------



## evilsheep26 (29. März 2007)

Hallo 
wenn sie funktioniert, finde ich die Lyrik richtig knorke!!!
Hat eigentlich alles, was ich mir vorstelle 
Ich bin noch guter Dinge, dass meine jetzt endlich hält

und an die Leidensgenossen: Haltet Durch es wird alles gut! 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (29. März 2007)

> Bei mir würde die Lyrik sofort rausfliegen. Ich vertrau meinem Bike meine Gesundheit an wenn ich mich einen Berg runterstürze.



Genau. Deshalb hab ich gefragt wie sich das verhält wenn die Gabel absäuft. 


@Benni
Muchas gracias fürs Bild. Ist gut zu erkennen. Das ovale Teil wo der Dämpfer durchgeht sieht auch stabil aus. 

@2-Step Patienten
Nochmal zum 2-Step-Bug. Ist die Gabel als das Problem während der Fahrt auftrat dann GANZ bis zum Anschlag durchgefedert oder hat nur 2-3cm nachgelassen? Und wie war das dann danach? Absteigen, die Gabel kam dann selbst wieder hoch? Oder musstet ihr paarmal einfedern?? Wie schätzt ihr das ein wenn man bspw. ne Treppe runterfährt und die Gabel lässt nach. Bekommt man da kein Übergewicht nach vorne? Beschreibt mal bitte möglichst genau wie das war.

Gruß


----------



## Trumpf (29. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Genau. Deshalb hab ich gefragt wie sich das verhält wenn die Gabel absäuft.



Also ohne jetzt die Gabel zu kennen, bei den Problemem die hier regelmässig beschrieben werden würde ICH vom schlimmsten ausgehen und das wäre dass die Gabel einfach keine Stösse mehr abdämpft wenn sie abgesoffen ist.
Ich würde einfach immer damit rechnen dass die 160mm Federweg vorne, die ich bei der angestrebten Geschwindigkeit begab FEST mit einplane, dass die mir auch wirklich zur Verfügung stehen, ganz plötzlich wegfallen. 

Das Resultat wäre bei mir dass ich NULL Fun hätte bei der Abfahrt und immer nur ein saublödes Gefühl und darauf warten würde bis es passiert. Die geänderte Geometrie weil die Gabel abgesoffen ist wäre wohl am Ende noch das kleinste Problem.


----------



## flori828 (29. März 2007)

> Die geänderte Geometrie weil die Gabel abgesoffen ist wäre wohl am Ende noch das kleinste Problem.



Hallo Trumpf,
genauso mein ichs doch. Sollte sich die Gabel so verhalten dass sie komplett einfedert (durchschlägt) wenn das Problem auftritt lieg ich auf deutsch gesagt aufm Maul wenn ich bspw. grad ne Treppe runterfahr.

Gruß


----------



## Trumpf (29. März 2007)

Richtig. Und wer bezahlt dann deinen Zahnersatz ?  

Was ich aber von Cube auch nicht verstehe.. 2006 gabs Fox und Marzocchi als Gabelauswahl für das Fritzz. Beide funktionierten top. Wieso jetzt 2007 plötzlich was ganz anderes genommen wird, was noch nicht mal annähernd fehlerfrei funktioniert kapier ich wirklich nicht.

Wenn ne neue revolutionäre Schaltung drankommt die (noch) nicht richtig funktioniert, könnt ich mit leben.. aber mit dem wichtigsten Teil am Bike, der Gabel, so leichtsinnig umzugehen versteh ich auch von Cube echt nicht.

Da muss sich wohl erst einer den Hals brechen.
Immerhin, ihr die hier im Forum unterwegs seid wisst von dem Problem. Aber was ist mit anderen die auch ein Fritzz gekauft haben und gar nicht wissen dass ihre Gabel sozusagen kaputt ist. Find ich wirklich alles extrem leichtsinnig. Mit so einem Bike geht man bei einer "normalen" Abfahrt eh lieber mal ein Risiko ein weil man ja unmengen Federweg, gute Bremsen und super Reifen hat, aber ein unnötiges Risiko (die Gabel) dazuzupacken, da hört der Spass echt auf.


----------



## Fernal (29. März 2007)

DAs was Fritzz07 beschreibt hab ich auch. Es ist als würde die Dämpfung ausfallen und die Gabelschiebt sich einfach zusammen, hat imo auch nichts mit dem 2step-bug zu tun, weil wenn man die Gabel entlastet federt sie sofort wieder komplett aus. Ich hoffe mal das die Probleme der Lyric bald behoben sind, weil es ansich eine super Gabel ist die mir auch echt gefällt mit ihren Spielereien.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. März 2007)

Also ich war gestern auch mal wieder bei meinem Händler und habe mich mit ihm (und jemand anderem) über die "Probleme" der RS-Lyrik, der Lieferprobleme usw. usw. unterhalten.
Die einfachste Lösung ist, da die Lyrik sicher eine feine Gabel ist wenn sie denn funktioniert, alle die Probleme damit haben, sofort einschicken. Rock Shockx weiss von den Problemen und in der neuen Serie (Totem, Lyrik ...) werden diese auch nicht wieder auftauchen. Aber schickt die Gabeln hin, sie werden repariert, ihr behaltet eure volle Garantie ... fine.

Denn Trumpfs Argumentation kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Theoretische 160mm Federweg an der Front nützen keinem was. Das sind Sachen die ich nie akzeptieren würde, gerade in solchen Preikslassen. UND gerade wenn es sicherheitsrelevante Parts sind.

Also, auf zum Postamt 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (29. März 2007)

Wenn das so bekannt ist dann würde ich von Cube erwarten dass SIE sich darum kümmern und zwar schnellstmöglichst. Von wegen zur Post rennen.. Da muss mindestens von Cube eine Info an die Händler gehen die beliefert wurden dass die Händler sich umgehend mit den Kunden in Verbindung setzen müssen wegen Austausch/Reparatur der Gabel.
Wie gesagt, was ist mit den Leuten die nicht hier im Forum unterwegs sind und das nicht mitbekommen haben. Kopf in den Sand und hoffen dass nichts passiert ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. März 2007)

Das sollte man von einem Unternehmen, das auf Kundenzufriedenheit angewiesen ist, eigentlich erwarten.
Da hast du recht.
Ob Schritte in diese Richtung unternommen werden, seitens Cube, weiss ich nicht. Aber wie gesagt, vernünftiger Weise sollte man das erwarten ....


----------



## flori828 (29. März 2007)

Fernal schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist als würde die Dämpfung ausfallen und die Gabelschiebt sich einfach zusammen


AAAAaaRRggGG!! Da ist aber Schluss mit lustig !!! Ich erwarte ne Reaktion von Cube. Schnellstmöglich.



			
				Bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schickt die Gabeln hin, sie werden repariert,



Was spricht MHW? Wo schickt man die Teile am besten hin? 
Händler? Direkt zu Sportimport? Ich hab im Totem Review gelesen dass jemand auch direkt zu Sram geschickt hat. 



			
				Trumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss mindestens von Cube eine Info an die Händler gehen die beliefert wurden dass die Händler sich umgehend mit den Kunden in Verbindung setzen


Genau. Rückrufaktion Produktionsdatum von xx/06 bis xx/07. Damit wärs ne saubere Sache.

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> AAAAaaRRggGG!! Da ist aber Schluss mit lustig !!! Ich erwarte ne Reaktion von Cube. Schnellstmöglich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also Heinz hat gemeint er ist jeder Zeit und gerne bereit die Gabel in Empfang zu nehmen und die ganze Sache über Cube abzuwickeln bzw. immer über den Händler abwickeln bei dem das Bike geordert und gekauft wurde.
Dann würde es so aussehen das die Gabel zu ihm geschickt wird (oder vorbeigebracht, am besten immer das komplette Bike), er leitet sie weiter an Cube und die dann an Rock Shockx ... ein langer weg aber so ist auf alle Fälle Garantiert das nichts mit der Gewährleistung schief geht.


----------



## fritzz07 (29. März 2007)

Hi folks!

komme grad vom händler, habe meinen tollen fritzz abgeben müssen ;(
er meint er baut komplett neue dichtungssätze rein und dann ists gut. hat nichts mit dem 2 step zu tun. der funktioniert ja auch einwandfrei.

hab auch gleich gefragt ob des sein kann dass die wippe am rahmen streift beim dämpfen.
meinte er wenn keine luft drin ist schon! 
aber wenn luft drin ist sollte nach unten auf jeden fall soviel progression da sein, dass er nicht ganz runter geht. also evtl. progression erhöhen.
samstag kann ichs wieder holen yupiii!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. März 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> Hi folks!
> 
> komme grad vom händler, habe meinen tollen fritzz abgeben müssen ;(
> er meint er baut komplett neue dichtungssätze rein und dann ists gut. hat nichts mit dem 2 step zu tun. der funktioniert ja auch einwandfrei.
> ...




Hmm, es läuft doch kein Öl raus, oder? Warum also die Dichtungen erneuern wenn deine Gabel sich automatisch absenkt?
Wie sieht das mit der Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung aus wenn dein Händler an der Gabel rumschraubt und sie nicht in der Rock Shockx Werkstatt überarbeitet wird?


----------



## flori828 (29. März 2007)

benni schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch gleich gefragt ob des sein kann dass die wippe am rahmen streift beim dämpfen.
> meinte er wenn keine luft drin ist schon!



Ich erzähl meinen Kunden auch immer irgendwas dass die Ruhe geben. OK, andere Branche aber selbes Resultat  

Ich zitier mich mal selbst:


			
				flori schrieb:
			
		

> Wippe darf Schwinge nicht berühren. Niemals. Sollte vom Dämpferdurchschlag "abgefangen" werden.



Gilt natürlich auch wenn der Dämpfer keine Luft drin hat. Klar ist auch dass man dem Dämpfer die Federkennlinie soweit zudrehen kann dass der das Ende des Hubs nicht erreicht. Ist aber NICHT Sinn der Sache.

Gruß


----------



## flori828 (29. März 2007)

Neues aus dem Totem-Fred. Vielleicht taugt das Kit was, allerdings wenn schon der Techniker net glücklich ist...



> So. letzte Woche hat der Sram-Techniker angerufen, sie hätten neue Teile bekommen, er ist aber nicht ganz glücklich damit. Ich entschied mich trotzdem die Gabel einzuschicken (wieder mal erfahren wie sich 180mm anfühlen...). Heute kam sie schon wieder. Ich baue sie jetzt ein und berichte dann in ein paar Tagen. Wie gesagt sollen neue Teile sein, welche letzte Woche eingetroffen sind.



Was anderes:
Schon mal jemand mit der HS-Druckstufe rumgespielt? Ich bin heute paarmal von ner 3-Stufen-Treppe gehüpft. Irgendwie kein unterschied zwischen 0 und volle Kanne HS-Druckstufe. Insgesamt seeehr linear sprich wirkungslos. Hmmm....am WE nochmal genauer testen.

Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (30. März 2007)

Guten Morgen Fritzz Gemeinde, 
I need help:
Auf meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt beim Anbremsen einer flotten Kurve entscheid sich meine Lyrik mal wieder auf Tauchfahrt zu gehen. Getreu nach dem Motto "...ich muss weg..." ist sie erst mal ca. 120-130mm abgesackt...
Da ich mit viel Glück einen super Abflug (wäre im Bach gelandet) noch vermeiden konnte, hab ich jetzt keine Lust mehr mit dieser Gabel...
Gibt es hier jemanden der die FOX 36 Talas RC2 fährt oder damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat?
Brauche bitte möglcihst schnell Info, da ich heute nachmittag meinen geliebten Fritzz *schnief* wieder abgeben muss 
Vielen Dank
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Trumpf (30. März 2007)

Die Fox 36 Talas RC2 war eine der beiden Gabeln (neben Marzocchi AM2) die im 2006er Fritzz verbaut wurden. Also "theoretisch" würd ich sagen das wäre erste Wahl als Ersatz für die Lyrik. 
Seltsam find ich nur die Beweggründe von Cube für Fritzz 2007 komplett auf die RockShox Gabel zu setzen. Ob da womöglich ausgiebige Tests der Gabel die Basis zur Entscheidung für RockShox waren ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (30. März 2007)

Wohl eher finanzielle. Wobei auf dem Papier klingt die Lyrik super gut .....


----------



## evilsheep26 (30. März 2007)

Am Montag hab ich mein Fritzz mit einer neuen Lyrik aus der Werkstatt geholt und bin dann gleich noch eine kleine Runde gefahren... Wenn die Gabel ihre Funktion erfüllt, dann ist sie echt Klasse
leider macht sie das nur immer eine Ausfahrt und dann muss sie wieder in die Box...
wußte gar nicht, dass Formel 1 Technik jetzt auch beim MTBs zu haben ist...


----------



## Flugrost (30. März 2007)

Die Talas 36 ist eine super Gabel. Ich habe sie noch nicht an ihre Grenzen bringen können. Sie ist ein wenig schwierig einzustellen.


----------



## Trumpf (30. März 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Wohl eher finanzielle. Wobei auf dem Papier klingt die Lyrik super gut .....



So direkt wollte ich das jetzt nicht schreiben. Aber als Käufer der 2006er version fühlt man sich schon zuerst ein bisschen blöd bei der Sache. Das sieht echt so aus als wenn Fox und Marzocchi eine sehr schlechte Wahl für das Fritzz 2006 waren und deshalb 2007 auf keinen Fall diese Gabelauswahl zur Verfügung steht. Naja, im nachhinein bin ich dann doch froh dass ich mich nicht mit der RockShox rumärgern muss.


----------



## Subliminal (30. März 2007)

Hi,

inwiefern schwer einzustellen? Versuche mich auch gerade zu entscheiden ob Talas oder 66 SL1.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Trumpf (30. März 2007)

Das kommt auch etwas darauf an was deine Vorlieben beim fahren sind. Ich finde die beste Gabel ist die bei der man kaum was einstellen muss. Die nur einmal aufs Gewicht eingestellt wird und fertig. Alles andere sollte dann die Gabel machen.

Wenn die Gabel zuviel Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet kann man auch Gefahr laufen dass man andauernd dranrum fummelt weil man sich nie sicher ist ob man die Gabel optimal eingestellt hat. Also mir würde das auf jeden Fall so gehen.  

EDIT:
Bei zuvielen Einstellmöglichkeiten wär man dann wieder in der Formel 1 Ecke. Das macht meiner Meinung nach Sinn bei der Formel 1 wenn man aus einer Strecke das Maximum rausholen will. Aber im Normalfall fährt man mit dem Bike nicht eine Strecke 100 mal hintereinander.
Wenn ich meine Hausrunde drehe dann bietet mir die 20 KM Strecke so ziemlich alles an Gelände was es gibt und ich werd nen Teufel tun alle 100 meter anzuhalten und das Bike auf die nächsten 100 meter neu einzustellen.


----------



## evilsheep26 (30. März 2007)

hab grad die neuesten Info bezüglich der Lyrik erhalten:
Bei RS heißt es, dass das Problem bekannt sei und es 2 Phänomene gibt (eins betrifft die Luftfeder, das andere die Dämpfung)...
Meine Gabel wird jetzt nach SChweinfurt geschickt, die hätten da das notwendige Know How und Material...
Laut RS ist die Gabel im Race Einsatz und funktioniert da wunderbar...
mal sehen
ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden...
Stefan


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. März 2007)

Das ist, wie Trumpf schon passend gesagt hat, so eine Sache mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten der heutigen Gabelgeneration.
Bis ich meine 66 rc2x richtig eingestellt habe ... alter Schwede, nach dem dritten grauen Haar habe ich aufgehört zu zählen.
Aber dafür funktioniert sie jetzt astrein und fehlerfrei ... so wie sich das gehört.
Und ein wenig Bastelei und Spielerei kann doch auch Spass machen.

Die 36 Talas wäre sicher die bessere Alternative. Sie ist erprobt, leicht und funktioniert.
Wenn es etwas mehr Federweg sein darf und der Schwerpunkt des Fahrstils auf FR liegt, kann man auch zu einer 66 greifen ... muss man aber nicht 

@Trumpf: Ausgiebige Tests???? Habe ich was verpasst? 
Warum kommst du dir blöd vor? Sicher mag das auf dem ersten Blick so aussehen, das Fox um MZ die "schlechtere" Wahl war, aber du siehst ja was die Betaversionen für Kinderkrankheiten an den Tag legen ... schade, wirklich schade, denn auf dem Papier sieht die Lyrik wirklich super aus.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (30. März 2007)

> und es 2 Phänomene gibt (eins betrifft die Luftfeder, das andere die Dämpfung)...



Wenn ich das schön hör...."Phänomen" heisst wir wissen net was los ist...

@evilsheep
Große Bewunderung für deine Geduld noch ne Runde Versuchskaninchen zu spielen. Bei mir wär spätestens jetzt Feierabend. Solche entspannten Kunden hätt ich auch gern. Und bei mir gehts nicht um Teile denen man seine Gesundheit anvertraut.


Gruß

Edit:


			
				bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> Die 36 Talas wäre sicher die bessere Alternative. Sie ist erprobt, leicht und funktioniert.



Diesbzgl. werd ich in den nächsten Tagen mal bei meinem Händler vorstellig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. März 2007)

Um mal wieder ein Bild zu posten ... hier Fritzz und Circus auf einem Bild.
Am Fritzz gibt es keine Veränderungan als die schon bekannten, allerdings hat sich mein Circus eine Frischzellenkur gegönnt.
Die AM I funktioniert bestens 





Gruss

Alex


----------



## Trumpf (30. März 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> @Trumpf: Ausgiebige Tests???? Habe ich was verpasst?
> Warum kommst du dir blöd vor? Sicher mag das auf dem ersten Blick so aussehen, das Fox um MZ die "schlechtere" Wahl war, aber du siehst ja was die Betaversionen für Kinderkrankheiten an den Tag legen ... schade, wirklich schade, denn auf dem Papier sieht die LYrik wirklich super aus.



Ja klar. Wenn ich das jetzt hier so mitkriege bin ich natürlich froh dass ich die unkomplizierte Marzocchi AM2 in meinem Fritzz hab. Mit der Lyrik würde ich keinen Meter im Gelände fahren. Bei einer schnellen Abfahrt sollte man nur stürzen weil man selber an die Grenzen kam und nicht weil eine sauteure Federgabel sich weigert ihren einzigen Job den sie hat zu tun.

@evilsheep
Auch größte Bewunderung von mir für die aufgebrachte Geduld. Das würd ich auf keinen Fall mitmachen. Ich würd mir sofort ne andere Gabel kaufen und die Lyrik reparieren lassen und wenn sie dann funktioniert bei Ebay verkaufen oder sowas. 
Ich selber würde mich nie mehr wohl fühlen mit der Gabel und bei jeder Gelegenheit ein misstrauisches Auge auf die Gabel werfen.


----------



## Trumpf (30. März 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder ein Bild zu posten ... hier Fritzz und Circus auf einem Bild.
> Am Fritzz gibt es keine Veränderungan als die schon bekannten, allerdings hat sich mein Circus eine Frischzellenkur gegönnt.
> Die AM I funktioniert bestens



Marzocchi For President... wir habens doch immer gewusst.


----------



## evilsheep26 (30. März 2007)

ich hab nicht so viel Möglichkeiten...
3 Mal dürfen sie nachbessern erst dann hab ich das Recht auf Wandlung...
Mein Händler wäre in dieser Situation an sich mehr gefragt! Von denen bin ich echt enttäuscht... Die stellen sich einfach hin haben bisher nur gesagt "...kann passieren, sorry, müssen wir einschicken und dann sehen wir weiter..." Kein Vorschlag für das weitere Vorgehen/Alternativen usw.
Das kam bisher alles von meiner Seite...und dann haben sie beim letzten Mal noch betont, dass der Einbau/Umbau natürlich kostenlos sei... da hab ich echt an mich halten müssen...wenn ich diese Gaudi durchgestanden habe, sieht mich dieser Laden nie wieder!!!!


----------



## flori828 (30. März 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre die Lyrik bei Ebay reinzustellen und mit deinem Händler zu vereinbaren dir die Fox-Gabel zum Einkaufspreis zu überlassen. Den Preisunterschied zwischen Ebay-Erlös und Fox-Gabel teilt ihr euch.
Faire Sache find ich.

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. März 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Marzocchi For President... wir habens doch immer gewusst.



Word ... 

Aber was der evil hier mitmacht ... da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.
Frechheit.
Weiterhin gutes Durchaltevermögen wünsche ich allen Beteiligten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (30. März 2007)

Soooo, komm grad vom Wald.
Meine Lyric ist erwartungsgemäß jetzt auch am Arsch. Gleiches Verhalten wie von Benny, evilsheep, Fernal beschrieben. Gabel knallt fast komplett durch. 

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Soooo, komm grad vom Wald.
> Meine Lyric ist erwartungsgemäß jetzt auch am Arsch. Gleiches Verhalten wie von Benny, evilsheep, Fernal beschrieben. Gabel knallt fast komplett durch.
> 
> Gruß



Und? Schon in die Tonne getreten?
Sorry, aber das kann ja nicht wahr sein.
Schmeisst die Dinger dem Importeur vor die Haustür und nehmt euch was gescheites mit.
So geil die Gabel "wäre" ... sowas darf nicht sein bei den Preisen.
Tut mir leid für dich!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (30. März 2007)

Danke, Bonzai.
Also ne weitere Lyrik kann ich mir eigtl. nicht vorstellen. 

Zum einen schauts ja danach aus wie wenn die Gabeln einfach net funktionieren. Punkt. Und solange das Produkt nicht 1 Jahr fehlerfrei aufm Markt ist wäre es mir lieber davon Abstand zu halten. Schon aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen.

Zum anderen hab ich ja weiter oben schon beschrieben dass ich keinen Unterschied zwischen offener und komplett zugedrehter HS-Druckstufe merke. Die Gabel ist schon OK, aber in der Preisklasse kann man besseres erwarten.

Weitere Vorgehensweise ist: 

*Plan A:* Ich frag kommende Woche mal bei meinem Händler und Cube an ob ich die Gabel nicht gg. eine Fox getauscht bekomm. Sollte das nicht funktionieren bin ich maßlos enttäuscht. Die wissen doch inzwischen auch dass die Lyric nicht funktioniert.
*Plan B:* ist dann die Sache mit Ebay. Also Lyric verkaufen und zum Selbstkostenpreis des Händlers eine Fox kaufen.
*Plan C:* Falls B nicht funktioniert (was ich nicht glaub, weil mindestens so fair sollte man seinen Kunden ggü. sein) dann die 3 Nachbesserungsversuche und danach Tausch des Bikes oder der Gabel. In diesem Fall bin ich dann aber stinksauer und nehm mir mal ne ganze Woche Zeit um die Geschichte per Leserbrief an jedes Bike-Magazin und alle Verbraucherschutzinstitute zu schicken die ich finden kann.

Gruß


----------



## Trumpf (30. März 2007)

@flori828

Was ich auch alles durchaus verstehen und absolut nachvollziehen kann. 
Auch stimme ich voll und ganz zu dass die Hersteller ihre Produkte gefälligst selber testen sollen. 
Die Hersteller von Anbauteilen sollten ihre neue Produkte unterm Jahr entwerfen und fertigstellen, aber die Bike Hersteller sollten eigentlich einen Teufel tun ihre Bikes mit so heisser Ware auszustatten die nicht funktioniert sondern sollten wirklich Teile nehmen die erstens verfügbar sind und zweitens funktionieren.. evtl von Profifahrern bei CC Rennen oder DH Events benutzt wurden und letzte Krankheiten daran auskuriert wurden.
Evtl. könnte man dann auch zum Saisonbeginn ein neues Bike kaufen und nicht monatelang drauf warten weil Teile nicht fertig sind oder mit heisser Nadel "zu Ende" entwickelt wurden.

Ich würde lieber eine Gabel haben wollen die in Rennen oder DH Worldcups Preise geholt haben anstatt einer Gabel die "auf dem Papier" toll aussieht.

Auf jeden Fall drück ich auch alle Daumen dass euer Martyrium bald ein Ende hat. Egal wie auch immer das aussieht... natürlich nicht dass euch die Gabel um die Ohren fliegt und ihr nicht mehr Biken könnt.. ich mein natürlich ne neue Gabel oder sowas.   

Das sollte auch Cube sich zu Herzen nehmen. Wenn jemandem was passiert dann geht das zuerst und vorrangig wohl an Cube und nicht an RockShox. Wenn an eurem nagelneuen Mercedes-Benz bei 150 Sachen nachts in einer Kurve plötzlich die Scheinwerfer sich ausschalten beschwert sich kaum jemand zuerst bei Bosch, oder ?


----------



## fritzz07 (30. März 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Soooo, komm grad vom Wald.
> Meine Lyric ist erwartungsgemäß jetzt auch am Arsch. Gleiches Verhalten wie von Benny, evilsheep, Fernal beschrieben. Gabel knallt fast komplett durch.
> 
> Gruß



des ist ja wohl der hammer oder?
also jetzt ist die einzig mir bekannte lyrik die von meinem dad !
also des ist ja wohl ein hammer witz oder !?
da schreib ich grad mal rs !
noch nichts neues von meinem fritzz
denke montag oder so.
alla!...


----------



## fritzz07 (1. April 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> des ist ja wohl der hammer oder?
> also jetzt ist die einzig mir bekannte lyrik die von meinem dad !
> also des ist ja wohl ein hammer witz oder !?
> da schreib ich grad mal rs !
> ...



die einzig funktionierende lyrik von meinem dad meinte ich.
und selbst die hat probleme mit dem 2 step !


----------



## flori828 (1. April 2007)

benni schrieb:
			
		

> da schreib ich grad mal rs !



Was hast denn geschrieben?

Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (1. April 2007)

.. noch nichts bei sram finde ich keine email adresse.
mal bei sport import schaun


----------



## fritzz07 (1. April 2007)

so jetzt habe ich mal sportimport interviewt.
habe halt geschrieben, dass die meißten lyriks die ich kenne nicht funktionieren und dass es eigentlich keine sache ist, dass rock shox da nicht reagiert bzw. nichts von sich hören lässt.
was ja so auch stimmt.

mal sehen was ich zu lesen bekomme.


----------



## flori828 (1. April 2007)

Hoffentlich nicht sowas wie:
Danke für ihre Mail...blablabla...wir bedauern zu hören....blabla...Problem bekannt....bitte senden Sie uns ihre Gabel zu...blabla...sicher werden wir eine Lösung finden.  

Sondern sowas:

Wir bedauern die Unannehmlichkeiten die Sie mit unserem Produkt hatten. Ihr Cube Händler hat den Versand der Fox Gabel bereits veranlasst. Bitte senden Sie uns nach Einbau der Fox-Gabel unsere "Lüg-ric" zurück damit diese eingeschmolzen und zu einem Gullideckel recycelt werden kann. 
 

MfG
SCHRÄMM Kundenservice

Gruß

PS: Eigentlich ist es nicht zum lachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz07 (1. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht sowas wie:
> Danke für ihre Mail...blablabla...wir bedauern zu hören....blabla...Problem bekannt....bitte senden Sie uns ihre Gabel zu...blabla...sicher werden wir eine Lösung finden.
> 
> Sondern sowas:
> ...



hoi!
nein es ist ganz und gar nicht zum lachen aber deine fantasie möchte ich haben! 
...gullideckel ha!


----------



## lexle (1. April 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern auch mal wieder bei meinem Händler und habe mich mit ihm (und jemand anderem) über die "Probleme" der RS-Lyrik, der Lieferprobleme usw. usw. unterhalten.
> Die einfachste Lösung ist, da die Lyrik sicher eine feine Gabel ist wenn sie denn funktioniert, alle die Probleme damit haben, sofort einschicken. Rock Shockx weiss von den Problemen und in der neuen Serie (Totem, Lyrik ...) werden diese auch nicht wieder auftauchen. Aber schickt die Gabeln hin, sie werden repariert, ihr behaltet eure volle Garantie ... fine.
> 
> Denn Trumpfs Argumentation kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Theoretische 160mm Federweg an der Front nützen keinem was. Das sind Sachen die ich nie akzeptieren würde, gerade in solchen Preikslassen. UND gerade wenn es sicherheitsrelevante Parts sind.
> ...



wers glaubt wird selig.. lest meíne  (und andere)ien Erfahrungen in der totem Review dazu .. RS hat keinen Plan.


----------



## lexle (1. April 2007)

@ All
(Und evil)

Meine letzte Totem  Step (Die wievielte mit 2-Step Bug aus meiner langen Liste  siehe Titem Review) haben se auch in Scheinfurt nicht hinbekommen.

Ich hab das Theater mit  Totem und Lyrik 2 step bereits seit Oktober 2006 mitgemacht.

nichts hat geholfen. Kein Kit, keine top Cap, keine Dichtung, Kein Gabeltausch (auch nicht in die 2te Serie), keine Luft Hülse NIX Nada!

Habe beide Gabel zurückgegeben, morgen kommt die 36 Talas RC2 fürs Enduro und ins demo kommt dann ne 66 mit ETA damit endlich mal was funzt.


----------



## flori828 (1. April 2007)

Hallo Lexle,
schön dass du dich hier im Fritzz-Fred auch mal meldest. Bist ja sowas wie der 2-Step Sachverständige ;-) Unglaublich deine Pannenserie.

Gruß


Edit:


			
				lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Und das neueste Problem der CUBE fahrer und einiger anderer mit dem schlagartig komplett Absinken könnte man schon als lebensgefährlich einstufen.



Wenn da jetzt mal keine Rückrufaktion kommt versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr...


----------



## Trumpf (1. April 2007)

6 Monate ?? Na, mit dem unerschütterlichen Glauben an den Hersteller/Entwickler der Gabel gebührt dir mein größter Respekt für die aufgebrachte Geduld. Aber die aufgebrachte Geduld hat RockShox womöglich ermutigt das Problem auch extra gemütlich angehen zu lassen. Nach dem Motto, wer 6 Monate wartet kann kein so enttäuschter Kunde sein.
Also das könnt ich nicht. Ich würd das Ding 2mal reparieren lassen und danach würds rausfliegen und ich wollt nie mehr so ein Teil sehen, geschweige denn in meinem Bike haben. Ich wollte nie mehr Geld für ein Teil dieses Herstellers ausgeben und womöglich würde ich auch vor lauter Frust die BIkemarke wechseln.
Ein Bikehersteller der mich als Kunden nicht ernst nimmt und mir das zeigt indem er solches Zeugs verbaut ohne das vorher ausgiebig zu testen würd ich auch nicht ernst nehmen.

6 Monate... absolut unglaublich.. Ich kenn die ganze Geschichte zwar nicht, aber ich hoff doch mal dass du in den 6 Monaten wenigstens etwas biken konntest ?! Du hattest doch hoffentlich ne Ersatzgabel ??


----------



## evilsheep26 (2. April 2007)

Hallo
na das sind ja dolle Aussichten von lexle...
nochmal eine Woche drauf verzichten... mit meinem "alten" hab ich schon gar keine Lust mehr zu fahren...
hab mir am Freitag noch die Fox 36 Talas RC2 angeschaut, sehr schick...
Die wirds werden, wenn es jetzt dann nicht hinhaut...
Ich hoffe, dass ich bis zum Mi mein bike zurück bekomme, dann könnte ich Mi und Do noch fahren und dann auf dem nach Hauseweg gleich wieder in der Werkstatt abgeben (der Händler liegt auf meiner Hausrunde fast auf dem Weg)...
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bringsi (2. April 2007)

Tag ihr Leidensgenossen, 

an meinem Fritzz versagt die Lyrik inzwischen auch immer wieder sporadisch ihren Dienst!!! 
(Säuft mal mehr oder weniger ab jedoch wenn ich die Gabel dann entlaste steht mir wieder der komplette Federweg zur Verfügung) 

Ich habe übrigens letzte Woche eine Email von meinem Händler bekommen

Inhalt: 
_Ich habe heute von Cube erfahren, daß es bei einigen RockShox-Lyrik Federgabeln Probleme mit dem 2-Step System geben kann. Hier kann es vorkommen, daß die Gabel, wenn sie auf dem langen Federweg eingestellt ist während dem Betrieb in den kurzen Federweg absackt, was natürlich während der Fahrt im Gelände evtl. unangenehm sein kann.

Das Problem ist, daß man es nicht einfach so im Stand ausprobieren kann. Wenn, dann taucht das Problem im Fahreinsatz auf. Wenn Du mit dem neuen Bike schon einiges gefahren bist und das Problem nicht hattest, ist die Gabel ok. Meistens trat das Problem schon bei den ersten Fahrten auf.

Wie auch immer. Ruf mich doch am besten mal an...

Viele Grüße_ 


Meinem Händler war das Problem noch nicht bekannt wurde letzte Woche von CUBE darüber informiert hat dann umgehen alle Kunden mit Lyrik darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt! 


Also fängt CUBE jetzt doch langsam an zu reagieren


----------



## flori828 (2. April 2007)

Bringsis lustigem Cube Händler ^^ schrieb:
			
		

> während dem Betrieb in den kurzen Federweg absackt, was natürlich während der Fahrt im Gelände evtl. unangenehm sein kann.



Ungefähr so unangenehm wie wenn alle Bremsen ausfallen...
Abgesehen davon sackt die Gabel weit unter den kurzen Federweg.



			
				Bringsis lustigem Cube Händler ^^ schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, daß man es nicht einfach so im Stand ausprobieren kann. Wenn, dann taucht das Problem im Fahreinsatz auf. Wenn Du mit dem neuen Bike schon einiges gefahren bist und das Problem nicht hattest, ist die Gabel ok. Meistens trat das Problem schon bei den ersten Fahrten auf.



Darüber könnt ich mich auch aufregen. Dann soll der faule Händler halt gefälligst die Probefahrten machen die dazu notwendig sind die einwandfreie technische Funktionalität zu gewährleisten. Für was ist der denn sonst da??

Gruß

Edit:
Ich les grad am Wochenende ist einer wg. der 2-Step gestürzt. Soviel zum Thema "unangenehm".



			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Seit dem Wochenende ist unsere Lift zur Dh-Strecke wieder offen und eine 2Step blieb halt mal unten(ganz unten) und der Fahrer net am Rad.
> Und wenn sowas an der richtigen Stelle auf unserer Strecke passieren würde dann kommt man am Krankenhaus net vorbei....und da gibts viele solche Stellen.


----------



## evilsheep26 (2. April 2007)

Hi
mein Händler hat von Cube nichts bekommen... oder sie haben es nicht erwähnt...
bin eh sehr schlecht auf den Händler zu sprechen, da sie erst beim 3. Mal (also Fr nach heftigem Telefonat am Do abend -noch vom Trail aus) sich entschlossen haben, mal ein wenig freundlicher und kundenorientierter zu handeln...wenn ich dieser Kelch an mir vorüber ist, dann sieht mich dieser Laden nie wieder! Die können mir sowas von den Schuh aufblasen...
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (2. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd das Ding 2mal reparieren lassen und danach würds rausfliegen und ich wollt nie mehr so ein Teil sehen, geschweige denn in meinem Bike haben. Ich wollte nie mehr Geld für ein Teil dieses Herstellers ausgeben und womöglich würde ich auch vor lauter Frust die BIkemarke wechseln.
> Ein Bikehersteller der mich als Kunden nicht ernst nimmt und mir das zeigt indem er solches Zeugs verbaut ohne das vorher ausgiebig zu testen würd ich auch nicht ernst nehmen.





			
				evil schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schlecht auf den Händler zu sprechen, da sie erst beim 3. Mal (also Fr nach heftigem Telefonat am Do abend -noch vom Trail aus) sich entschlossen haben, mal ein wenig freundlicher und kundenorientierter zu handeln



Langsam scheint es hier mal jedem klar zu werden dass man sich als Kunde nicht auf den Arm nehmen lassen sollte.
Viell. wärs auch mal nicht schlecht Cube direkt eine Mail, Fax oder Brief zu schicken und zu fragen ob Sie sich eigtl. über ihre Kunden lustig machen wollen?

Zur Erinnerung: 

-Gabel ist ein Sicherheitsrisiko
-Wippe haut an die Strebe
-Ohne den Kunden zu fragen einfach so andere Dämpfer und Lenker verbauen

Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (2. April 2007)

halli hallo hallöle!

also des ist momentan die erste und einzige reparatur an meiner lyrik.
und es wird auch die einzige bleiben!
wenn se wieder absackt kommt wie schon oft gehört die fox rein!.
sport import hat sich wie erwartet noch nicht gemeldet!.
bekomme morgen mein bike wieder, dann werde ich nochmal ausgiebig testen am mittwoch und dann gehts an lago! und wehe die mistsau macht schlapp.
aber ich bin guter dinge!? ( oder auch nicht !)
wie sagt man so schön: ein pessimist ist ein optimist mit erfahrung!. 
alla!


----------



## flori828 (2. April 2007)

Ich würd dirs gönnen dass die Gabel hält. Auf jeden Fall bis nach dem Urlaub. Bin mal gespannt was es morgen zu erzählen gibt. Achte mal bitte darauf ob sich die neue Gabel vom Ansprechverhalten gleich verhält. Nicht dass da als Notlösung irgendwie die Aktion eingeschränkt wurde um Probleme zu umgehen.

Mann bin ich verärgert. Dabei würd ich mich echt freuen mal was positives über das Bike berichten zu können. Hat ja echt Potential, der Hinterbau ist fantastisch, aber CUBE versaut sich (und uns) echt alles mit mit der Lyric, der Wippen-Problematik und den Faxen mit den abweichenden Bauteilen. 

Sollte Cube auf die multiplen Reparaturversuche der Gabel bestehen ist das der falsche Weg.
Hoffentlich werden die Baustellen unbürokratisch (im Sinn von Austausch der Gabeln in z.B. Fox) beseitigt, sonst wird sich Cube gewaltig schaden...

Gruß


----------



## Trumpf (2. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden die Baustellen unbürokratisch (im Sinn von Austausch der Gabeln in z.B. Fox) beseitigt, sonst wird sich Cube gewaltig schaden...



Na du darfst wohl sicher sein dass Cube nicht bei RockShox anfragt ob sie denn alle Gabeln zurücknehmen weil sie anstelle RockShox jetzt doch Fox verbauen wollen. Das Kulanteste was man direkt von RockShox erwarten könnte wär der Tausch der Lyrik in eine andere RockShox Gabel.. aber auf keinen Fall eine andere Marke. 

Nach all dem Ärger würd ich wirklich in den sauren Apfel beissen und eine andere Gabel kaufen. Die RockShox wegpacken bis die Fehler eliminiert wurden und dann bei eBay verkaufen und nie mehr was von RockShox kaufen. Mir würde es nach all der Aktion auch sehr leicht fallen meine Kumpels davon zu überzeugen dass RockShox nicht empfehlenswert ist.

Benutzen würd ich das Teil auf keinen Fall mehr und an den Gardasee fahren und hoffen dass sie hält stufe ich schon fast als grob fahrlässig ein. Würd mich tierisch nerven wenn ich oben steh und kurz vor der Abfahrt das Teil aufgibt.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Benutzen würd ich das Teil auf keinen Fall mehr und an den Gardasee fahren und hoffen dass sie hält stufe ich schon fast als grob fahrlässig ein. Würd mich tierisch nerven wenn ich oben steh und kurz vor der Abfahrt das Teil aufgibt.



Ähnliche Situation ... anderes Teil ... genauso wichtig:

Kurz vor der Tremalzoabfahrt ist mir die Hinterradbremse (Louise FR/Stahlflex) verreckt. Resultat die kompletten 1700HM nur mit der VR-Bremse runterfahren .... sowas macht keinen Spass.
(Jetzt funktioniert sie einwandfrei)

Genauso kann sich es anfühlen wenn man eigentlich vor hat mit 160mm in der Front runterzublockern, aber auf einmal nur 130mm zur Verfügung hat.
Sowas macht sicher auch keinen Spass bzw. kann böse Enden.

Viel Glück Benni am Lago mit deinem Bike 
Viel Glück allen anderen mit der Umtausch-/Reperatur-/Sonstwieaktion 

Gruss

Alex



EDIT: Ach, kurze Frage, ist gerade jemand auf der Suche nach einem Rennrad?????


----------



## flori828 (2. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Na du darfst wohl sicher sein dass Cube nicht bei RockShox anfragt ob sie denn alle Gabeln zurücknehmen weil sie anstelle RockShox jetzt doch Fox verbauen wollen. Das Kulanteste was man direkt von RockShox erwarten könnte wär der Tausch der Lyrik in eine andere RockShox Gabel.. aber auf keinen Fall eine andere Marke.



Wieso nicht? Cube wird mit RS schon einen Vertrag über FUNKTIONIERENDE Gabeln ausgehandelt haben. Da die von Cube bestellten Gabeln NICHT funktionieren bzw. ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen gehen diese an RS zurück. Alternativprodukt von anderem Hersteller wird eingesetzt. Ist doch woanders in der Industrie auch kein Problem.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (2. April 2007)

Nochmal @Trumpf



> Nach all dem Ärger würd ich wirklich in den sauren Apfel beissen und eine andere Gabel kaufen. Die RockShox wegpacken bis die Fehler eliminiert wurden und dann bei eBay verkaufen und nie mehr was von RockShox kaufen.



Wie ist denn so ne Fox 36 Talas RC2 derzeit preislich zu bekommen?
Gibts da irgendwelche Tipps und Tricks um Kosten zu sparen falls wie weiter oben beschrieben Plan A+B nicht greifen? Z.B. im Ausland bestellen oder so?

Gruß


----------



## Trumpf (2. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Cube wird mit RS schon einen Vertrag über FUNKTIONIERENDE Gabeln ausgehandelt haben. Da die von Cube bestellten Gabeln NICHT funktionieren bzw. ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen gehen diese an RS zurück. Alternativprodukt von anderem Hersteller wird eingesetzt. Ist doch woanders in der Industrie auch kein Problem.
> 
> Gruß



Hört sich theoretisch gut an, glaub ich persönlich aber keine Sekunde dran. Glaubst du wirklich RockShox überweisst die Kohle zurück an Cube, nach dem Motto "Ja, unsere Gabel ist Schrott".
Das geben die nie zu dass die Gabel eine Fehlkonstruktion ist. Selbst wenn Cube sich auf die Seite der Kunden schlägt und gegen RockShox vorgehen will, was nie passieren wird, da RockShox (SRAM) um einiges größer ist als Cube, würde das in einem unendlichen Papierkram enden. In der Zwischenzeit wird das Problem dann irgendwie behoben sein und das wars dann. 

Was ne Fox derzeit kostet hab ich keine Ahnung. 
Ich hab italienische Vorfahren inder Familie, von demher kauf ich immer andere Gabeln.   
Aber eben die gibts bei manchen Händlern als günstige Vorjahresmodelle. Die sind wenigstens ausgereift und tun ihren Job... nicht mal schlecht. Das wär das was ich tun würde.
Ansonsten mal nach nem guten Preis für ne Fox Googlen. 
Die Frage nach dem Preis wär aber auch ein Super Gesprächsthema bei einem neuen lokalen Händler wenn ihr eh den Händler wechseln wollt.
Der nächste Händler hört das womöglich sehr gern dass ihr mit seinem Konkurrenten unzufrieden seid und kommt euch vielleicht etwas entgegen um einen neuen Kunden zu gewinnen. Eine Möglichkeit wärs allemal.. und ein Super Gesprächsthema ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## flori828 (2. April 2007)

> Glaubst du wirklich RockShox überweisst die Kohle zurück an Cube, nach dem Motto "Ja, unsere Gabel ist Schrott".



Spätestens nach dem dritten Nachbesserugnsversuch, wenn der Kunde sich dann ne neue Gabel holt, wirds schon so laufen.

Kurz nach Preisen geschaut:
Lyric 2-Step kostet ~ 950 EUR
Fox 36 Talas RC2 kostet ~1200 EUR

Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (3. April 2007)

Guten Morgen
also beimir ist es grad die 3.Nachbesserung und wie Lexle weiter oben geschrieben hat, besteht fÃ¼r meine Lyrk keine Hoffnung... Darum richte ich mich schon mal auf eine weitere Woche Wartezeit ein und freue mich auf die FOX...
Hab sie mir letzten Freitag bei einem anderen HÃ¤ndler angeschaut (FOX 36 Talas RC2) und muss sagen sehr schick. Kostet aber auch 1199â¬...
Wie das Finanzielle geregelt wird, ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Wenn sich mein HÃ¤ndler querstellt oder pseudo kulant auftritt ("...eine neue Gabel kÃ¶nnen wir Dir natÃ¼rlich dann gÃ¼nstiger  besorgen..." <- ich dachte ich hÃ¶r nicht richtig), dann werden wir das ganze leider anders regeln mÃ¼ssen...
Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die Geschichte weitergeht
Rock Shox / Cube verhalten sich in meinen Augen mehr als schlecht...
GruÃ
Stefan


----------



## bringsi (3. April 2007)

Habe ich in einem Forum im Bike-Magazin gefunden http://forum.bike-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=6339

*Ode an die Hersteller von Federelementen* 

_Gestern kam meine neue mz 66 sl1, die freude war groß. zwar schrieben alle, die sie schon haben, dass sie sehr schwer abzustimmen sei, aber ich dachte pah, bin doch kein blödmann. scheinbar aber doch. 3 stunden meines lebens kostete die abstimmung, alleine 1 stunde dauerte es, bis ich merkte, dass sich die herstellerangaben zur druckempfehlung auf den planeten jupiter bezogen, wir fahren aber auf dem dritten planeten des sonnensystems.

langsam reichts. 

Ein kleiner alphabetischer rundblick:

*fox:*
die dämpferprobleme des rp 23 hören nicht auf, selten, dass in der gazette so was steht wie "...sollte längst behoben sein...". noch ein wort zum importeur: der verdient an einer talas 36 rc2 ca. 400 %, damit aber nicht genug, mit jeder gabel verkauft er auch eine lizenz zum gelddrucken, da die gabeln jedes jahr (bei ihm) für über 100  gewartet werden müssen.

*manitou:*
die kommen hier ja noch glimpflich weg, weil man sich sozusagen an die qualitätsprobleme (speziell 2005) gewöhnt hat. bei meiner travis single jedenfalls (war vor der 66 im einsatz) verlor ich auch gleich bei der ersten ausfahrt den zugstufenregler, hätte mal vorher mtbr lesen sollen.

*marzocchi:*
tja, da standen die amis aufm schlauch, weil keiner dort da war, der die kaputten 2007er ata- gabeln dauerhaft reparieren konnte. gibts eine ulkige selbsthilfe- reparaturseite, epoxydharz und so... da hatten wir in deutschland mehr glück: der importeur stoppte offenbar den vertrieb aller ata- gabeln, ließ einen ingenieur aus italien einfliegen und jetzt sollen die gabeln halten, mal sehn.

*rock shox:*
da fällt mir nun eigentlich gar nichts mehr ein. fast alle lyriks und totems mit 2step defekt. und noch immer keine abhilfe in sicht. mein pearl 3.3 ist auch schon der zweite, heute erste ausfahrt und: ölverlust.

*hersteller: seid ihr alle bescheuert? unfähig?*

etwas lang geworden, sorry. ich vermute der wahre grund für die probleme liegt in zu viel habsucht, profitgier.

hm, die 66 fährt aber schon traumhaft. _

Der hat glaub auch ziemlich Frust...


----------



## flori828 (3. April 2007)

bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso kann sich es anfühlen wenn man eigentlich vor hat mit 160mm in der Front runterzublockern, aber auf einmal nur 130mm zur Verfügung hat.
> Sowas macht sicher auch keinen Spass bzw. kann böse Enden.



Nene, nix 130mm zur Verfügung....0-30mm zur Verfügung wenn die Gabel wegsackt. Bergab eher 0. 




			
				bringsi schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat glaub auch ziemlich Frust...



Hehehe...der hat Spaß  
Liest einer eigtl. regelmässig BIKE oder MOUNTAINBIKE? Wurde da schon über den 2-Step-Wahnsinn und die Austauschpolitik berichtet?

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Nene, nix 130mm zur Verfügung....0-30mm zur Verfügung wenn die Gabel wegsackt. Bergab eher 0.



"Reparieren lassen ... verkaufen ... neue Gabel besorgen ... glücklich sein !



> Hehehe...der hat Spaß
> Liest einer eigtl. regelmässig BIKE oder MOUNTAINBIKE? Wurde da schon über den 2-Step-Wahnsinn und die Austauschpolitik berichtet?
> 
> Gruß


In der Mountainbike wurde bisher nicht über die "2-Step-Problematik" berichtet.
Wenn dann sicher erst im Dauertest und das nach 2 Jahren .... 
Bikebravos...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (3. April 2007)

Ich hatte wie weiter oben berichtet schon mal das gleiche Theater mit einer Manitou Nixon Gabel und hab hierzu letztes Jahr die Meinung eines Anwaltes eingeholt. Hab das grad mal wieder rausgekramt, weil mir das mit den 3 Nachbesserungsversuchen irgendwie spanisch vorkam:

-Ist die Nachbesserung *nach dem zweiten Versuch nicht erfolgreich*, weil sie den ursprünglichen Mangel nicht beseitigt oder einen neuen Mangel erzeugt hat, so gilt sie als fehlgeschlagen und der Käufer kann vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten (§ 440 BGB). *Dasselbe gilt, wenn weitere Nachbesserungen dem Käufer nicht zumutbar sind, weil etwa verschiedene Mängel immer wieder so gehäuft auftreten, dass die Herstellung eines mangelfreien Zustandes auch durch eine weitere Nachbesserung nicht erwartet werden kann*. Aus Ihrem Schreiben an den Verkäufer ist zu entnehmen, dass die Voraussetzungen für beide Varianten vorliegen.

Auch interessant:
Eine Schadensersatzpflicht des Händlers setzt schuldhaftes also mindestens fahrlässiges Verhalten in Bezug auf die Kenntnis der Mängel oder bei deren Beseitigung voraus, wobei der Verkäufer bei fehlerhafter Reparatur beweisen muss, dass bei ihm oder seinen Mitarbeitern kein Verschulden vorlag.
*In jedem Fall muss der Verkäufer auch ohne Verschulden Ihnen Ihre zum Zwecke der Nacherfüllung gemachten Aufwendungen wie Telefonkosten, Porto oder Wegekosten ersetzen (§ 439 Abs. 2 BGB).*
Grundsätzlich können - Verschulden des Verkäufers vorausgesetzt - auch die Mietkosten für ein Ersatzfahrrad als Schadensersatz verlngt werden.
Dabei müssen Sie allerdings Ihre Schadensminderungspflicht beachten (§254 BGB). Zu ihr gehört, dass Sie zunächst den Verkäufer auffordern, Ihnen ein Ersatzfahrrad zur Verfügung zu stellen. Nutzungsausfall wie bei einem beschädigten Pkw kann dagegen nicht geltend gemacht werden.

ACHTUNG: KEINE RECHTSBERATUNG und OHNE GEWÄHR. Bitte nochmal selbst Informieren.

Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (3. April 2007)

ich les die Dinger an sich schon recht regelmäßig
In jedem test wird die Lyrik übern Schellnkönig gelobt
Bei einem test wird ein kleines Problem bei der Lyrik gemeldet, allerdings nichts schlimmes. Ich glaube, die 2-Step kam nicht mehr aus der Versenkung...
Die Test waren eigentlich auch meine Grundlage für die Kaufentscheidung...


----------



## fritzz07 (3. April 2007)

hi there!
also in der bike glaube ich ist ein mega gabel test drin.
da schneidet die lyrik 2 step air mit "super" ab.
wäre sie sicherlich auch wenn sie funktionieren würde.!
einziger wehrmutstropfen schreibt bike, dass die gabel im test kurz abgesackt ist. nach einmaligem einfedern wieder den vollen weg zu verfügung stellt.

T.O.L.L. !.!.!

funktioniert im test schon nicht des biest.
so hats bei mir auch angefangen und dann war sie platt.!

sport import hat sich gemeldet! 
sags gleich schon der typ hat vll nerven !....

o ton : 

Moin Moin
Wenn sie ihre Gabel einschicken,kann man überprüfen warum ihre Gabel nicht funktioniert.Das ganze 2 Step System besteht aus 5 Bauteilen.Es ist nicht schwer dies zu überprüfen. Es besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit,die Gabel auf Stahlfeder U-Turn umzubauen,ohne auf die 160mm Federweg zu verzichten.
---

wenn ich 2 step air kaufe will ich kein coil mit u turn !? oder sehe ich das falsch? und wenn die gabel kaputt ist, kaufe ich sicher nicht nochmal rs ein.
vor allem nicht wenn man sooooo hängen gelassen wird.
gehe jetzt mein bike holen. mal sehen wie langs hält 
ada


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (3. April 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> hi there!
> also in der bike glaube ich ist ein mega gabel test drin.
> da schneidet die lyrik 2 step air mit "super" ab.
> wäre sie sicherlich auch wenn sie funktionieren würde.!
> ...



Ne .. die Bike schreibt dass die nach Reparatur erst wieder "einwandfrei funktioniert hat"

heißt im Klartext... Abgesoffen, Kompletter test gemacht, dann reparieren lassen dann 2 mal gedrückt und gesagt funzt usndann vertickt oder an Sram zurück ))

Es war also in der bike, in der Freeride und galaube ich auch scon in der MB dieses Jahr..

Also soll keiner sagen "kommt selten vor" Umals die Testgabeln bei SRAM extra eine "Sonderbehandlung" bekommen, bevor sie an die Presse gehen.


----------



## lexle (3. April 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> hi there!
> also in der bike glaube ich ist ein mega gabel test drin.
> da schneidet die lyrik 2 step air mit "super" ab.
> wäre sie sicherlich auch wenn sie funktionieren würde.!
> ...



Und vor allem wenn du dann merkst wenn du die 2 Step in ne Uturn Coil getauscht hast wie ich das in meiner Not getan habe, das die kennlinie der 2 Step wesentlich softer ist (Man sieht es in den Kurven der bike: schaut mal zwischen 80 mm und 150 mm Hub auf die Diagramme.. das sind welten wieviel die Uturn da straffer ist.. und das ist auch in der Realität so) und die Uturn zwar gut ist aber ÜBERHAUPT nicht zur super Soften kennlinie des DHX Air passt wie das bei mir der Fall war...


----------



## flori828 (3. April 2007)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> und die Uturn zwar gut ist aber ÜBERHAUPT nicht zur super Soften kennlinie des DHX Air passt wie das bei mir der Fall war...



Oder zum super-sahne-soften Fritzz Hinterbau.

Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (3. April 2007)

komm grad vom händler.
er hat mit cube telefoniert und die haben gesagt dass dieses problem bei rock shox noch kein problem ist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hallo? is da wer ?

ahh!

jetzt habe ich neue dichtungen und muss aber dann nochmal kommen um die hülse zu wechseln. wenns dann gut ist werde ich nochmal beide augen zu drücken.
hoffe die lyric überlebt den lago.
vertraue da ganz auf meinen kompetenten händler (ehrlich!)
falls ich am lago irgendwo wlan bekomme oder so werde ich euch auf dem laufenden halten.
als denn allzeit gute fahrt!


----------



## lexle (3. April 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> komm grad vom händler.
> er hat mit cube telefoniert und die haben gesagt dass dieses problem bei rock shox noch kein problem ist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> !


stimmt sagt RS zu allen ))

Ich würd auch nix anderes sagen 

Und da unnsere Super Vertriebe (Hartje und Sport Import) die AGebeln ewig sammeln bbevor se se an Sram schicken (vor 3 Wochen waren erst 11 reklamiert) dauert das jetzt mit allen Nachsbesserungsveruchen und Shipment nach USA dann sicher noch 2-3 monate bis RS dann endlich soviele reklamationen aufmTisch hat bis se das registrieren...

Na schau mr mal..

Hülse bringt au nix.. hatten se bei mir auch  mehrfach getauscht


----------



## lexle (3. April 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> komm grad vom händler.
> er hat mit cube telefoniert und die haben gesagt dass dieses problem bei rock shox noch kein problem ist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hallo? is da wer ?
> ...



Ich hoffe für dich, das su uns keinene erzürnten Beitrag vom Lago schreiben musst..

Besorg dir doch zur sicherheit kurz bei ebay ne alte MZ zur NOt..


----------



## evilsheep26 (4. April 2007)

Hallo liebe Fritzz Gemeinde, 

mein Leidensweg ist vollbracht: Gestern bekam ich einen spontanen Anruf meines Händlers, dass meine Gabel da wäre. Sie war angeblich in Schweinfurt in der Race Werkstatt -muss beim schreiben dieser  Zeilen echt an mich halten, dass ich nicht laut loslache- und das Unterteil -Standrohre-, sowie das komplette Innenleben wurden getauscht. Gabel füllte sich wie immer am Anfang in Ordnung an. Dann kurzes Gabelsetup, sprich LUftdruck auf 90psi, a bisserl an den Einstellrädern gespielt und dann auf eine kleine Testrunde an der Isar. Wieder ein super Ansprechverhalten, alles echt gut weggebügelt. 
Meine Mundwinkel strebten schon gen Himmel als beim Betätigen der Bremse die kalte Ernüchterung kam: *tusch* sie sackte ab...
Nun bekomme ich eine Fox 36 Talas RC2 und ich hoffe die kommt vor Ostern.
Desweiteren ruft mein Händler bei Cube an und fragt mal wegen einer "Entschädigung" nach...
Bei meinem letzten Rad (scott Genius C 30 <- will das jemand kaufen? 1Jahr alt...) hatte ich auch Probleme mit der Gabel. Erst die 4 hat gehalten (und hält immer noch) und da hab ich als Zuckerl die PopLoc Fernbedienung für die Gabel von Scott bekommen. Bei dieser Umtauschaktion war es von Anfang bis Ende ein super Service und Scott hat sich echt darum gekümmert...
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## lexle (4. April 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Fritzz Gemeinde,
> 
> mein Leidensweg ist vollbracht: Gestern bekam ich einen spontanen Anruf meines Händlers, dass meine Gabel da wäre. Sie war angeblich in Schweinfurt in der Race Werkstatt -muss beim schreiben dieser  Zeilen echt an mich halten, dass ich nicht laut loslache- und das Unterteil -Standrohre-, sowie das komplette Innenleben wurden getauscht. Gabel füllte sich wie immer am Anfang in Ordnung an. Dann kurzes Gabelsetup, sprich LUftdruck auf 90psi, a bisserl an den Einstellrädern gespielt und dann auf eine kleine Testrunde an der Isar. Wieder ein super Ansprechverhalten, alles echt gut weggebügelt.
> Meine Mundwinkel strebten schon gen Himmel als beim Betätigen der Bremse die kalte Ernüchterung kam: *tusch* sie sackte ab...
> ...




Hatte ich es nicht gesagt 

Wenn ma eine Funzt ist es blanker Zufall. Die Regel ist das hier 

Mit der Fox.. ich bekomm meine (hoffentlich) heute.. Toxo musste mir eine R auf RC2 umbaune weil die RC2 momentan nicht lieferbar sind..


----------



## evilsheep26 (4. April 2007)

dolle aussichten, wenn die RC2 nicht lieferbar sind... :-(

bin ja mal gespannt auf die Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (4. April 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> dolle aussichten, wenn die RC2 nicht lieferbar sind... :-(
> 
> bin ja mal gespannt auf die Gabel...



Sind laut Toxo auf dem Weg.. also so schlimm wirds net.. bnur wahrscheinlich vor Ostern nix mehr


----------



## flori828 (4. April 2007)

> Sie war angeblich in Schweinfurt in der Race Werkstatt -muss beim schreiben dieser Zeilen echt an mich halten, dass ich nicht laut loslache-
> ....
> Meine Mundwinkel strebten schon gen Himmel als beim Betätigen der Bremse die kalte Ernüchterung kam: *tusch* sie sackte ab...



Hahaha, evil ich seh dein Gesicht genau vor mir als die Gabel wegsackte.
Morgen in der Zeitung: Biker läuft Amok im Bikeladen 

Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (4. April 2007)

Ich hab gestern den ganzen Laden unterhalten 

jetzt warte ich mal auf eine Rückmeldung meines Händlers...
Langsam bin ich ja verzichten gewohnt...Als ich gestern mein Fritzzz mal wieder kurz unter mir hatte, war es ziemlich scheu... das kommt dvon, wenn es nicht im heimischen Stall steht...


----------



## flori828 (4. April 2007)

Tut mir echt leid wenn ich ich lache. Ist ja eigtl. zum heulen.
Aber wenn ich mir vorstellen dass du gemütlich an der Isar entlang gefahren bist...gute Laune, gutes Wetter....im Hinterkopf: Boah geil: RACEWERKSTATT!!! Die habens halt drauf. Und dann ZACK verreckt die Gabel wieder......Muhahahaha ich lieg jetzt noch unterm Schreibtisch. So ne Sch....
Bin mir sicher du hast gestern noch ne Voodoo-Puppe mit RS-Logo gekauft.

Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (4. April 2007)

na ja gemütlich an der Isar wara gestern an sich nicht 

war schon mal wieder ganz witzig mit dem Fritzz...
Das mit der Vodoo Puppe ist an sich eine gute Idee 
Die setz ich dann auf ein Vodoo MTB mit defekter 2-Step Gabel und lass sie mal vom 3.Stock runterfahren
mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## flori828 (4. April 2007)

> na ja gemütlich an der Isar wara gestern an sich nicht



Sorry wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten ;-)
Na jedenfalls hats bei meiner Lyric gereicht wenn man einfach gemütlich aufm Waldweg gerollt ist, paar Äste, Unebenheiten, usw...und die Gabel ist abgetaucht  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (4. April 2007)

Wenn jemand ne Nagelneue Talas 36 RC2 braucht Aftermarket von Toxo mit Garantie.. 

Hab se gerade bekommen, aber das Talas Blue passt net wirklich zum Braunen Enduro


----------



## evilsheep26 (4. April 2007)

Hi
@flori. Du tritts mir nicht zu nahe  Sehe mich selbst als fortgeschrittener Anfänger 
Wenn ich mal gróß bin, dann lass ich es mal so richtig krachen 
Neueste Info:
RS hätte mir jetzt übergangsweise eine Stahlfeder angeboten und dann wenn sie das Problem gelöst haben einen weiteren Umbau auf 2-Step zurück...
da fällt ihnen ja früh eine Alternative ein 
die machen sich so unglaubwürdig, kann mich mittlerweile nur noch amüsieren 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## flori828 (4. April 2007)

evil schrieb:
			
		

> RS hätte mir jetzt übergangsweise eine Stahlfeder angeboten und dann wenn sie das Problem gelöst haben einen weiteren Umbau auf 2-Step zurück...



Jo, hab ich jetzt auch schon mehrfach gehört. Aber mit UTURN rumfummeln hab ich kein Bock. 

Ausserdem soll die Coil wie lexle gesagt hat (ich bin noch keine lyric coil gefahren) nicht zu soften Hinterbauten passen.

Gruß


----------



## lexle (4. April 2007)

Also.. Wie gesagt Fox 36 Talas RC2 2007 nagelneu.

930â¬ inkl. Versand. Volle Garantie OVP..

Wer sich zuerst meldet bekommt se


----------



## lexle (4. April 2007)

Hier jetzt in der Bucht 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130097737312


----------



## Fernal (5. April 2007)

So, hab Fritzz jetzt auch erstmal wieder. Ich bekomme eine neue Hinterbaustrebe und einen Umlenkhebel, und hoffe mal das der Berührungspunkt eine Folge von Toleranzen ist, woran ich wenn ich ehrlich bin nicht glaube, aber ich hab ja auch noch nicht mein Diplom. Ansonsten ist die Lyric von ihrer ersten Nachbesserung wieder zurück, hatte wie bei Evilsheep nach dem ich sie auf 95psi eingestellt hab super ansprech verhalten, war eventuell noch bisl viel druck. Hab dann damit der sag passt noch nen bisl luft rausgelassen und was passiert sie verliert erstmal nen cm Federweg, soviel zum Thema "Never touch a running system!!" ich hoffe mal das sie den Federweg wieder zurrückgewinnt. Bei der einstell Aktion ist auch wieder jedemenge Öl aus dem Ventil gekommen, die pure schweinerei sowas, wenn die Pumpe dann total versifft ist vom Öl. Ich hoffe mal das Rock shox das demnänchst gebacken bekommt mit der Gabel, weil sie ist wirklich in meinen Augen der Gipfel des möglichen wenn sie tut was sie soll und nicht rummuckt. 
So ich geh ma pennen und hoffe das sie mir morgen bei ner kleinen Runde nicht absackt.


----------



## flori828 (5. April 2007)

> Ich hoffe mal das Rock shox das demnänchst gebacken bekommt mit der Gabel, *weil sie ist wirklich in meinen Augen der Gipfel des möglichen* wenn sie tut was sie soll und nicht rummuckt.



Morgen Fernal,
bin ja mit meiner Meinung (siehe Totem-Fred) nicht alleine das die HS-Druckstufe so gut wie wirkungslos ist. Hast schonmal ausprobiert?

Gruß

Edit:


			
				Kriz schrieb:
			
		

> Hat nix mit Gefühlen zu tun. Motioncontrol geht eh super, aber mein Missioncontrol funktioniert jedenfalls nicht, das lässt sich experimentell belegen. Einfach Kante runterdroppen, Gabel mit Druckstufe offen so einstellen dass sie gerade durchschlägt, dann alle Druckstufen voll zu - Gabel schlägt noch immer gerade durch, null Änderung.


----------



## Fernal (5. April 2007)

Hab grad mal geschaut,  also ich merk Zwischen HS ganz auf und ganz zu eher keinen Unterschied. Die Gabel hat jetzt auch wieder ihre 95 Psi  und es fehlt 1 cm Federweg. Die Frage ist echt wie man es schafft bei so einem Lebenswichtigen Bauteil, wie der Gabel, Sie so unausgereift auf den Markt zu schmeisen. Erinnert sich wer noch an die Formel für die Rückrufaktionen bei Fightclub .


----------



## flori828 (5. April 2007)

FightClub?  



			
				Rückrufkoordinator aus FightClub schrieb:
			
		

> Rückrufaktionen werden von ihm nur dann durchgeführt, wenn die Kosten des Rückrufs kleiner als die Kosten für außergerichtliche Einigungen mit den Hinterbliebenen der Unfallopfer sind.



Jedenfalls danke fürs testen. Selbst wenn die 2-Step-Probleme irgendwann in 2J mal gelöst werden ist die Gabel...naja was soll ich sagen...Pfusch.
Funktionierende HS-Druckstufe ist schon wichtig.

Gruß


----------



## fritzz07 (5. April 2007)

hi folks!
erster tag lago, wetter geil und gabel hält 
wir habens heute auch nur zum mecki´s und etwas an der promenade herum geschafft!  aber morgen werden wir mal testen. wetter soll ja gut bleiben.
hoff ich.
zum thema missioncontrol, naja ich merke auch nicht wirklich was.!
eigentlich schade dass die gabel nicht richtig arbeitet, weil sie wär sonst echt bombe. sagte mein händler auch zu mir. er hat noch nie ne enduro gabel so geil arbeiten gesehn. sagte ich klar wenn sie hält ists wunderbar.!
we will see!
als denn ich geh mal weiter rezeptionsdame schaun 
man schade dass ihr die nicht sehen könnt 
gruss benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (5. April 2007)

@ fritzz07       dann stell doch mal nen foto von der "dame" hier rein *grins*


----------



## fritzz07 (5. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ fritzz07       dann stell doch mal nen foto von der "dame" hier rein *grins*



ach ich bin doch so schüchtern !


----------



## Roughneck (5. April 2007)

Fernal schrieb:


> Hab grad mal geschaut,  also ich merk Zwischen HS ganz auf und ganz zu eher keinen Unterschied. Die Gabel hat jetzt auch wieder ihre 95 Psi  und es fehlt 1 cm Federweg. Die Frage ist echt wie man es schafft bei so einem Lebenswichtigen Bauteil, wie der Gabel, Sie so unausgereift auf den Markt zu schmeisen. Erinnert sich wer noch an die Formel für die Rückrufaktionen bei Fightclub .



@ Fernal
Man nimmt die Gesamtzahl der zugelassenen "RS-Gabeln"(A) und multipliziert sie mit der wahrscheinlichen Versagensquote (B), dann mulitpliziert man das Ergebnis mit den durchschnittlichen Kosten eines aussergerichtlichen Vergleichs (C). A mal B mal C gleich X. Das sind die Kosten, wenn kein Rückruf in die Wege geleitet wird. Wenn X grösser ist als die Kosten eines Rückrufs, werden die "Forken" zurückgerufen, und niemand wird verletzt.
Wenn X kleiner ist als die Kosten eines Rückrufs, dann werden sie nicht zurückgerufen.

Stattdessen wird die Gesinnung vertreten, dass es billiger sei, mögliche Gerichtsprozesse nach Todesfällen in Kauf zu nehmen und die daraus resultierenden Entschädigungen zu bezahlen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. April 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> ach ich bin doch so schüchtern !



Mach hinne ... wenn ich mit meinen Jungs runter komme ist die Ladie nicht mehr sicher und du stehst einsam und alleine da 

Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich nicht neidisch auf dich bin.
Wie ist das Wetter? Was hat Mecki über die Schneelage am Tremalzo und auf dem Monte Baldo gesagt?

Ich will Bilder von dir mit dem geilen Fritzz auf traumhaften Trails sehen  !!!!

Gruss in das Traumrevier am Lago 

Alex


----------



## evilsheep26 (5. April 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde, 
ich bin echt von Cube mehr als enttäuscht...
Derzeitiger Stand der Ding ist entweder ich nehm die Fox 36 Talas von 2006 oder ich geb das Rad zurück...
Friss oder stirb... Mein Händler versucht jetzt nächste Woche noch mit Cube zu verhandeln... Das nenn ich mal richtigen Kundenservice von Cube


----------



## flori828 (5. April 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> entweder ich nehm die Fox 36 Talas von 2006



Sagt das dein Händler oder Cube? Naja, also es ist schon die RC2 oder? Falls ja wärs schon OK find ich. Absenkmöglichkeit ist bei der 07 etwas besser (auf 100mm anstatt 120mm). 

Gruß


----------



## flori828 (6. April 2007)

Den FR Artikel müsst ihr mal lesen...die haben nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3587843&postcount=1179

Gruß


----------



## lexle (7. April 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> ich bin echt von Cube mehr als enttäuscht...
> Derzeitiger Stand der Ding ist entweder ich nehm die Fox 36 Talas von 2006 oder ich geb das Rad zurück...
> Friss oder stirb... Mein Händler versucht jetzt nächste Woche noch mit Cube zu verhandeln... Das nenn ich mal richtigen Kundenservice von Cube



die 2006er würd ich nicht nehmen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. April 2007)

lexle schrieb:


> die 2006er würd ich nicht nehmen



Was spricht gegen die Fox 36 Talas RC2 von 2006?
Bisher habe ich eigentlich immer nur Gutes von ihr gehört?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (7. April 2007)

Ausgeschlagene Buchsen, kackbraun, beknacktes talas , federwegsverlust (siehe MTBr.com) Performance no Way eine chance gegen ne Lyrik.

leider sind se bei den Farben so beknackt geblieben bei der 07er Talas... sonst würd ich meie nicht wieder verkaufen.. das Talas 2 Funktioniert super.

Daher wenn dann 07er.. jedoch sind da sie buchsne erstmal stramm (also einfahren ist angesagt)

Aber die 06er bin ich schon gefahren.. die war nicht mein Fall..


----------



## flori828 (7. April 2007)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Daher wenn dann 06er...



07er meinst du, oder?

Gruß

Edit:
Auf Mtbr sind nur 3 von 15 unzufrieden mit der 06er Gabel. Ich denk das ist ne sehr gute Quote.
Hier der direkte Link.


----------



## lexle (7. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> 07er meinst du, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



stimmt ..

07er..

06er hatte ein freund von mir die Konnte außer mit besserer steifigkeit net mit meiner Revelation konkurruieren..

Und da ich scon 4 Fox hatte muss man eigentlich übber dne strammen lauuf der 07er froh sein, dann schlägt se net so schnell aus...


----------



## lexle (7. April 2007)

FÃ¼r alle Schnellentschlossenen und Bietfanatiker :

Nu ab 1â¬ 

Gas geben

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130097737312


----------



## fritzz07 (7. April 2007)

hoi!
kann mir einer vielleicht kurz sagen wies mit den pianaura trails am gardasee aussieht?
so bike verbot und so bzw. es wäre schön wenn sie hier nicht...bla !?
wir wollten sie morgen fahren.
wetter is bombe wa!


----------



## flori828 (7. April 2007)

Hallo Benni,
weiss nicht ob dir das was bringt...gegoogelt hast ja sicher selber...

Meine "Lieblingszeitschrift" Bike sagt folgendes:

Neue Pianaura-Beschilderung
Auf dem drei-sprachigen Schild am Eingang zu den Pianaura-Trails werden Biker gebeten, auf eine andere Abfahrt auszuweichen.

Hier der Original-Text:

Lieber Bike-Gast

Willkommen auf unserem Gebiet.
Der Pfad, den Sie jetzt beginnen möchten, führt
in eine Naturoase.
Wegen der Besonderheit der Umgebung und
der Pfade, die sie durchqueren, kann dieses
Gebiet ausschließlich zu Fuß besucht werden.
Wir bitten Sie deshalb einen anderen Weg zu
wählen, um Ihr Ziel zu erreichen. Wir sind sicher,
dass Sie, von einem Verbot ganz abgesehen,
dieser Aufforderung nachkommen werden
und wünschen Ihnen einen angenehmen Aufenthalt. 

Gruß & weiterhin viel Spaß !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz07 (7. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Hallo Benni,
> weiss nicht ob dir das was bringt...gegoogelt hast ja sicher selber...
> 
> Meine "Lieblingszeitschrift" Bike sagt folgendes:
> ...



japp ich habe gegoogelt und bin auch auf diesen text gestoßen. drum habe ich hier gefragt. danke trotzdem! vielleicht kommt ja noch ne positive meldeung


----------



## flori828 (7. April 2007)

Hinweisschild  schrieb:


> Wir sind sicher, dass Sie, von einem Verbot ganz abgesehen...



Interpretiere ich demnach als nicht verboten und wird somit kosenquenterweise auch nicht bestraft. Allerdings bin ich auch nicht für rüpelhaftes Verhalten der Umwelt gegenüber. Also wenn ich da runter fahrn würde (was gut sein könnte) würd ich schauen dass ich mich 1A verhalte...

Gruß


Edit: Aaahhh..wieder 400 Schreibfehler drin. Ich muss aufhörn gleichzeitig Emails und Postings zu schreiben. Männer können halt kein Multitasking ;-)


----------



## fritzz07 (7. April 2007)

japp werden wir mal sehen ! wir haben noch ein paar alternativrouten im ärmel.
auf jeden fall hat die lyrik bis jetzt einen super job gemacht!.
sind gerstern vom rochetta einen sentiero runter der war oben gut technisch und unten raus mit felsbrocken überseht! habe zwischen drin immer nach dem strich auf dem tauchrohr geschaut und habe festgestellt dass sie hält zu meinem erfreuen!. haben bisher nur paar poser pics gemacht 
der sentiero war so flüssig dass es zu schade war um anzuhalten !
aber ich denke es kommen noch ein paar.
als denn


----------



## lexle (8. April 2007)

fritzz07 schrieb:


> japp werden wir mal sehen ! wir haben noch ein paar alternativrouten im ärmel.
> auf jeden fall hat die lyrik bis jetzt einen super job gemacht!.
> sind gerstern vom rochetta einen sentiero runter der war oben gut technisch und unten raus mit felsbrocken überseht! habe zwischen drin immer nach dem strich auf dem tauchrohr geschaut und habe festgestellt dass sie hält zu meinem erfreuen!. haben bisher nur paar poser pics gemacht
> der sentiero war so flüssig dass es zu schade war um anzuhalten !
> ...



Ich drück dir die Daumen!!! 

Wir Hattem im Totem Thread einen der hat sien Totem 2 Step aus Angst nucht gesteppt un dwar eine woche oder sam am Garda.. alles einwandfrei.. eine Woche später ist se ihm dann daheim auch abgesoffen..

Aber ich hoffe du bleibst verschont!

ich hab mir nun dich wieder ne Lyrik Uturn gekauft der einzig Akzeptable kompromiss...


----------



## kiteflame (9. April 2007)

hai,
habe mich mit meiner lyrik 2-step auch hingelegt. in einer schneller gefahrenen asphaltkurve ist sie komplett weggetaucht  . als ich so übern asphalt rutschte dachte ich noch so bei mir: a setup falsch ; b schon wieder schrott gekauft.
naja, (nur die harten kommen in´n garten) aber der "fehler" war im stand reproduzierbar! die 2-step ist bis zum anschlag eingetaucht ohne grosse kraftaufwendung...  

da blieben mir nur 2 möglichkeiten...
a: einschicken, nix mit touren
b: ggf doch zu viel an den knöppen gespielt  

also neues setup, geholfen hat mir das:  (hier im forum gefunden: tech-talk/ federung&co)

http://www.kalnai.at/pdf/2007/RockShox/

ich fahr zz mit 7-7-1 ; 13 rebound ; 110 psi bei 85kg 
zz top, werde es noch nem richtigen test unterziehen... (bergstrasse)

cya 

ps: was mich noch stört und ggf doch noch zu einer umtausch aktion führen kann: die tauchrohre haben minimal spiel! ausgeschlagene buchsen kann nicht sein.. toleranz oder fertigungsfehler?


----------



## flori828 (9. April 2007)

kite schrieb:
			
		

> aber der "fehler" war im stand reproduzierbar! die 2-step ist bis zum anschlag eingetaucht ohne grosse kraftaufwendung...



Brauchst nicht weiter dran rumzufummeln...die is am A....




			
				kite schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr zz mit 7-7-1 ; 13 rebound



Daran brauchst auch nicht weiter rumzufummeln..das Druckstufengehampel funzt auch nicht.
Falls doch: Gratulation! Du bist der Erste   

Gruß


----------



## kiteflame (9. April 2007)

stimmt, grad getestet...  
beim langsamen zusammendrücken sind die einstellungen wirkungslos  
also doch "rock schrott" oder "rock shox shoxs"...  

langsam gehts mir aufn sack mit den garantiefällen...
-marzocchi bomber mx pro eta 2006 : federbruch
-marzocchi 888rc2x 2006 : ölverlust
-rock shox lyrik 2-step 2007 : konstruktionsfehler

was kann mann gegen diese bananen-produkte (reift beim kunden) machen? 

garantiefall ich könnt (schon wieder) :kotz:


----------



## fritzz07 (9. April 2007)

ja die rock shox brüder !
war am see kräftig am 2steppen eigentlich und muss sagen hat gehalten.
bis jetzt. wenn ich daheim bin kommt ne neue lufthülse rein und dann werden wir sehen. bin optimistisch! 

aber hast recht die garantiefälle sind zum:kotz: !


----------



## rocksau (9. April 2007)

Hallo
kann mir irgendjemand etwas über die Downhill-Fähigkeiten des Fritzz erzählen?
Vielleicht ist ja jemand schonmal Mit einem Fritzz einen richtigen Downhill gefahren? (Todtnau, oder ähnliches?!)

Bin nämlich am überlegen ob es tatsächlich die richtige Entscheidung ist ein Fritzz zu kaufen, da ich doch eher zum Downhill neige wie ein bisschen Trails shreddern (Was ich auch nicht missen will!).

Wollte Anfangs eben ein Bike für alles- Tour und Downhill,
nun weiß ich nicht ob das Fritzz stabil genug sein wird?
Und bin am überlegen ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre zwei bikes zu kaufen- 
eins für tour und eines für downhill.
(Müssten dann wohl zwei gebrauchte sein-da Geldbeutel nicht allzu viel hergeben will...)

Bin über jede Antwort dankbar


----------



## flori828 (9. April 2007)

Das Fritzz ist halt ein Enduro und kein FR oder DH-Bike. Natürlich kann man damit auch in Park...aber wenn ich mir da bspw. das Bighit anschaue ist Fritzz schon ein ganz zartes Pflänzchen  

Deshalb meine Meinung:



> ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre zwei bikes zu kaufen-
> eins für tour und eines für downhill.



Yup.  


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. April 2007)

rocksau schrieb:


> Hallo
> kann mir irgendjemand etwas über die Downhill-Fähigkeiten des Fritzz erzählen?
> Vielleicht ist ja jemand schonmal Mit einem Fritzz einen richtigen Downhill gefahren? (Todtnau, oder ähnliches?!)
> 
> ...




Hi,

erstmal muss ich flori zustimmen. Fritzz ist primär ein Enduro/Light-Freerider.
Ich kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das mit einem ordetnlichen Aufbau durchaus auch der ein oder andere Downhill zu bewältigen ist und auch Spass macht.
Gerade heute waren wir in Bad Wildbad und ich bin den Downhill sehr gut mit dem Bike runtergekommen (nach 2 eingewöhnungsrunden sogar verdammt schnell, für meine Verhältnisse).
Die 66 hat alles weggeschluckt (und sie funktioniert immer noch  ), der Hinterbau hat sahneweich angesprochen, das Handling war erstklassik.

Wie ich schon nach meinem 2 wöchigen Italientrip berichtet habe, ich bin über die Nehmerqualitäten von meinem Fritzz immer wieder überrascht 

Aber man muss schon sagen, das Fritzz kein reinrassiger Downhiller ist, aber vieles mehr (als gedacht) möglich ist.

Evtl. wäre ein Bike à la Bergamont Big Air, ein Specialized SX Trail oder dergleichen auch noch für dich interessant?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (9. April 2007)

Genau. Musst dir halt überlegen, je mehr du Fritzz für DH aufrüstest desto unschöner wirds für die Tour.

Ich würd 2 kaufen wenn das Haupteinsatzgebiet DH ist.
Im Anhang mal das Bighit von Kollege. Ratet mal welches von den 3 Bikes der Freerider ist?  
Jedenfalls wenn da mein Fritzz danebensteht isses echt ne Wurst ;-) ...

Gruß


Edit: ...was ja auch OK ist weil Fritzz ist kein FR oder DH-Bike.


----------



## evilsheep26 (10. April 2007)

Holla Gemeinde
@alle die auch eine defekte Gabel haben:
Wie geht's denn bei Euch weiter? Bieten Euch Eure Händler Alternativen zur Lyrik oder wird bis jetzt nur fleißig eingeschickt und repariert?
Ich hab mir mal am WE Gedanken über dieses "famose" Angebot von Cube gemacht (entweder die Fox 36Talas von 2006 oder Geld zurück) und ich finde die Fox vom letzten Jahr nicht akzeptabel! Dieses Rumschrauben zum absenken nervt mich jetzt schon und ich bin noch keinen Meter gefahren...
Geld zurück will ich auch nicht, dafür ist das Bike einfach zu schön... Das Problem aussitzen un dwarten bis RS das Problem löst wäre natürlich  eine Möglichkeit (Angeblich hatte RS eine Frist bis Ostern...)
Was sagt Ihr dazu? Bin echt ein wenig hin und her gerissen...
Eine neue Gabel auf eigene Kosten seh ich nicht ein und das läßt auch ehrlich gesagt mein Etat nicht ganz zu...
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## flori828 (10. April 2007)

evil schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Rumschrauben zum absenken nervt mich jetzt schon und ich bin noch keinen Meter gefahren...



Wie funzt eigtl. das Talas-II  der 07er Fox??

Gruß

PS: Stehe wg. der Gabel noch in Verhandlungen. Sobald da ein Ergebnis feststeht, sach ich bescheid.


----------



## flori828 (10. April 2007)

OK, ok....ich gebs zu....ziemlich faul von mir, natürlich kann ich auch googeln  
Also falls es ausser mir noch jemanden interessiert:

Talas-II:



> wie genau funktioniert die Verstellung: muss man absteigen? Oder während der Fahrt mittels Be-/Entlastung möglich? Zur Zurückstellung auf max. Federweg ein Wheelie nötig?





> einfach nur Hebel umlegen. Kein bewusstes Be-Entlasten nötig. Klappt in Praxis wirklich perfekt.



Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (10. April 2007)

Holla Fritzz Gemeinde
ich bin echt mehr als sauer...
Mein Händler hat mich heute mal wieder wegen meiner Gabel angerufen. Ergebnis des Telefonats war entweder die Lyrik mit Stahlfeder (ob ich da Geld zurückbekomme, war natürlich wieder nicht geklärt) oder das ganze Bike zurückgeben...
RS kann nichts machen, finden keine Lösung... Cube will nichts machen...
Hat jemand eine Kontakt Adresse zu Cube???
An diesem Verhalten sieht man, dass man Cube als Kunden nicht wirklich viel wert ist...
Gruß
Euer gefrusteter/wütender
Stefan


----------



## sniper69 (10. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch mal wieder im Inet, da ich mitten im Umzug bin. Mein Händler hat mich heute angerufen und mich gefragt ob ich die Talas RC2 von 2006 anstatt der Lyrik nehme, dann wäre mein Bike die Tage lieferbar, Cube will die Bikes jetzt also gar nicht mehr mit der Lyrik ausliefern  

So wie ich euch verstehe sollte man aber wohl auf 07er pochen?


----------



## sniper69 (11. April 2007)

So, dann antworte ich mir mal selbst  

Habe eben mit meinem Händler telefoniert und auf eine 2007 Talas RC2 bestanden. "Es wäre auch nur eine Frage mit der 2006er gewesen, da diese gleich verfügbar seien".

Da warte ich nach 5 Wochen Verzug auch noch ein bisschen länger und habe dafür Talas II mit 100-130-160 Federwegsverstellung, außerdem ist die Talas 2006 glaube ich Dünnpfiff-Braun


----------



## evilsheep26 (11. April 2007)

@sniper:
Dir bietet Dein Händler eine Fox 07 an?
Meiner kommt da überhaupt nicht in die Buschen....
Frechheit...
Er war schon ganz stolz, dass er mir jetzt eine Gabel von RS USA besorgt hat...
Wie regelt ihr das Finanzielle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (11. April 2007)

Das bietet mir Cube über den Händler an!

Die sind wohl mittlerweile soweit, das die Lyrik gar nicht mehr geliefert wird.

Die 2006er Talas haben Sie bei Cube da und diese könnte sofort eingebaut werden. Jetzt fragt er an, wann Cube mit dem 2007er Modell rechnet.


----------



## fritzz07 (12. April 2007)

hallo!

möchte zur abwechslung mal was positives posten ! 
war grad biken und mein würfel und ich sind voll abgegangen!.
man war des fritzz wieder geil unterwegs.   
und die lyrik ?! H.Ä.L.L.T ! 
jupiiyy.
so aber jetzt muss ich die euphorie wieder bremsen.

-übrigends laut bike mag hat rs das problem im griff.
und man kann erst das geld zurückverlangen wenn die gabel nach dem 3. tausch/reperatur nicht tut. wobei ich diese aussage schlichtweg ungenügend finde.
alla jud


----------



## evilsheep26 (13. April 2007)

Hallo
ich hab gestern mein Fritzzerl wieder bekommen mit einer Lyrik aus USA (weiß nicht, ob ich mich darüber freuen soll...). Bin gestern natürlich auch noch eine kleine Runde gefahren und muss sagen, war mal wieder super! Da ise bislang bei der ersten Ausfahrt immer funktionierte und erst bei den Folgefahrten absackte, kann ich näheres erst am Montag berichten...

@Sniper: mir wurde auch die Talas 2006 angeboten, finde die Gabel aber keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz zur Lyrik...

Bin echt gespannt, ob sie diesmal funkt... Das mit dem Geld zurück ist so eine Sache. Ich habe jetzt schon die 4.Gabel drin und ich hatte bislang nur die Auswahl zwischen Fox 06 oder Geld zurück... 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## flori828 (14. April 2007)

Moin!
Hat jemand schon mal ne Alternative zur P6 getestet bzw. weiß welche Sattelstütze man noch nehmen könnte?
Diese Sattelstütze z.B. gibts in 34,9. Aber ob sich der Sattel dann auch schräg genug stellen lässt  

Ich stell die Frage auch mal in den Stereo Fred.

Gruß

Edit: Schätze Bonzai hat das schonmal versucht...wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gabs da mal ne 34,9er Sattelstange zu verkaufen.


----------



## fritzz07 (14. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hat jemand schon mal ne Alternative zur P6 getestet bzw. weiß welche Sattelstütze man noch nehmen könnte?
> 
> moin flori!
> ...


----------



## flori828 (14. April 2007)

Hi Benni,

jaaaa...mit dieser Frage habe ich natürlich gerechnet.
Schwer da jetzt was brauchbares zu schreiben. Ich bekomm mein Setup schon hin...aber wie soll ich sagen...."geradeso" triffts ganz gut. Ziemliches Gehampel bei hohem Sattel (Schrittlänge ~90cm - Sattelstütze Stufe 5) eine leicht abfallende Sattelspitze hinzubekommen wenn der Sattel ziemlich vorgeschoben sein sollte (Knielot). 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzz07 (14. April 2007)

jaaa

so groß ist man auch nicht !
ich mit meinen kurzen füßen brings hin


----------



## Potato_Pit (14. April 2007)

Hallo Fritzzer-Gemeinde,

nach der ewigen Warterei und dem Lyrik-Gehampel habe ich mich mittlerweile nach eine Fritzz Alternative umgesehen und hab das X-160 LT von La Pierre ins Auge gefasst. 
Preislich liegt es etwas unter dem Hayes-Fritzz. 
Würde gerne mal wissen ob einer der Fritzzer hier dieses Bike vielleicht schonmal getestet hat (06er oder 07er ist egal) und wie es im Vergleich abschneidet. Ich konnte selbst leider weder das Fritzz noch das X-160 fahren. Würde relativ gut und günstig an La Pierre herankommen, da die Marke hier in Spanien ziemlich beliebt ist.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hat jemand schon mal ne Alternative zur P6 getestet bzw. weiß welche Sattelstütze man noch nehmen könnte?
> Diese Sattelstütze z.B. gibts in 34,9. Aber ob sich der Sattel dann auch schräg genug stellen lässt
> 
> ...



Hi Flo,

du hast recht, ich habe mir damals eine 34,9er Comp gekauft um sie abzusäbeln, zu versenken und dadurch die P6 zu schonen. Mittlerwiele ist mir das allerdings vollkommen wurscht, denn die Kratzer die ich mir heute in Bad Wildbad gezogen habe ... da kommt es auf den einen in der Stütze mehr oder weniger nicht an.
Zur Comp, sie ist derbst massiv, kein Leichtgewicht und optisch kann sie um Längen nicht mit der P6 mithalten.
Was den  Verstellwinkel angeht ... bleib bei der P6, das minimale Bisschen lohnt sich nicht wirklich 


@Potato: Dann kauf dir doch das Lapierre wenn du es recht günstig kriegen kannst! Gefahren bin ich es noch nicht, optisch gefällt es mir aber sehr gut.
Benutze nochmal die Suchfunktion, da gab es schonmal einen Lapierre-Thread 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (14. April 2007)

> Zur Comp, sie ist derbst massiv, kein Leichtgewicht und optisch kann sie um Längen nicht mit der P6 mithalten.



@bonzai
Gewicht egal. Ich muss sowieso wieder 5kg abspecken, da sind mir "die paar Gramm" egal.  
Kann ich deinem Beitrag entnehmen dass die Comp eine leicht nach vorne gekippte Sattelneigung bei normaler Sitzposition (du bist auch >185 glaub ich) zulässt?

@Potato:
Vom Lapierre gibts hier und da mal was zu lesen in der Bravo usw. Die Berichte die ich dort überflogen hab sind alle super. Aber das heisst ja nix. 
Wenn ich heute ein Bike kaufen würde dann käme für mich Fritzz, X-160 und Freak (evtl. Ex) in die nähere Auswahl. Hier im Forum hab ich auch schon was übers 160 gelesen. War entweder hier, im Totem-Fred oder in der 2-Step-Rep-Anleitung. Ich glaub der Käufer war zufrieden. Habs aber nicht weiter verfolgt. Anfangs sind immer alle zufrieden  

@all
Was habt ihr eigtl. fürn Setup (uphill) für die Hausrunde?
Ich:
Größe / Schrittlänge / P6-Markierung / Sattelposition
186.../......90........./.......5............/ ganz n. vorne geschoben


Gruß


----------



## numinisflo (14. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Edit: ...was ja auch OK ist weil Fritzz ist kein FR oder DH-Bike.




Was denn dann? Willst du mit 170mm Touren fahren? Haha. 
(das es kein reinrassiges DH Bike ist ist mir durchaus bewusst, ich will mit der Aussage eigentlich nur ausdrücken das der Aufbau das entscheidende ist und Schubladendenken in allen Lebensbereichen nachteilig sein kann!)

FLO


----------



## flori828 (14. April 2007)

Wat is los?    

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> @bonzai
> Gewicht egal. Ich muss sowieso wieder 5kg abspecken, da sind mir "die paar Gramm" egal.
> Kann ich deinem Beitrag entnehmen dass die Comp eine leicht nach vorne gekippte Sattelneigung bei normaler Sitzposition (du bist auch >185 glaub ich) zulässt?
> 
> ...




Wenn dir das Gewicht egal ist ... aber die P6 kannst du doch auch nach vorne kippen. Naja, einen Versuch ist es wert, die Comp kostet ja nicht die Welt (meine ist leider schon verkauft).

Ich bin 190cm gross 

Gruss

Alex

P.S.: Dem Flo kann ich nur zustimmen. Mit 170mm vorne wie hinten ist Tourenfahren in Lycra sicher kein wirkliches Vergnügen.
Wie ich schon gesagt habe und auch heute wieder in Bad Wildbad auf dem DH festgestellt habe ... perfektes Handling und (jetzt mit noch mehr Speed) derbe Nehmerqualitäten.


----------



## flori828 (14. April 2007)

bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 170mm vorne wie hinten ist Tourenfahren in Lycra sicher kein wirkliches Vergnügen.



Sagt mal ist heute Tag der kostenlosen Drogen oder kapier ich was net???  

@Bonzai
Du bist doch normalerweise von der Tourentauglichkeit des Fritzz überzeugt??



			
				bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:Spaßbike, schon auch. Es muss aber auch mein Allroundbike/Tourbike sein, da ich keine Kohle für ein zweites Bike habe, daher meine vielen Fragen. Antwort: Genehmigt, schon ausprobiert, geprüft und abgenommen ... das kann Fritzz sein. Ein sehr guter Allrounder.



Ich hab geschrieben:


			
				flori schrieb:
			
		

> je mehr du Fritzz für DH aufrüstest desto unschöner wirds für die Tour. Ich würd 2 kaufen wenn das Haupteinsatzgebiet DH ist.



Und jetzt zum wesentlichen:


			
				num.flo schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du mit 170mm Touren fahren? Haha.


Logisch. Wo ist das Problem? 2kg mehr als Stereo, Dämpfer hat SPV, Gabel lässt sich auf 115mm absenken.

Gruß


----------



## Trumpf (14. April 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Was denn dann? Willst du mit 170mm Touren fahren? Haha.
> (das es kein reinrassiges DH Bike ist ist mir durchaus bewusst, ich will mit der Aussage eigentlich nur ausdrücken das der Aufbau das entscheidende ist und Schubladendenken in allen Lebensbereichen nachteilig sein kann!)
> 
> FLO



Blick ich jetzt nicht. 
Schubladendenken soll man nicht. Aber ein Bike mit 170mm is nix für Touren. Wie jetzt...   

Also ich fahre oft Touren mit 65 KM Länge und ca. 1300 Hm ohne Probleme mit dem Fritzz.


----------



## flori828 (14. April 2007)

@Trumpf
So siehts aus.

Das "Tourenfahren" ist ja sowie Definitionssache. Ich fahr ja net schön 50km am Neckar entlang und halt an der Eisdiele, sondern halt irgendwo den Berg hoch und auf der anderen Seite dann so grob wie möglich runter. So wie man Enduro-fahrn eben definiert. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (14. April 2007)

Das ist ja dann auch gut so, ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass die Verschiedenartigkeit eines Bikeaufbaus den Einsatzbereich deutlich in andere Richtungen (ver)schieben kann.
Laut deiner Aussage sind dies ja dann keine Touren im landläufigen Sinne, sondern wohl eher Freeridetouren oder Endurotouren oder beides, da ist dann das Bike ja auch sinnvoll, was ich jedoch einem Bike wie diesem für ganz stinknormale Touren absprechen möchte.


----------



## Trumpf (14. April 2007)

Da hast du natürlich recht. Für "50KM am Neckar entlang Touren" wäre das Fritzz auch nicht meine erste Wahl. Es wäre trotzdem möglich, aber jemand der sich ein Fritzz kauft fährt solche Touren mit größter Langeweile glaube ich. Also mir wärs zu öd. Trotzdem, möglich ist es .


----------



## flori828 (14. April 2007)

num.flo schrieb:
			
		

> da ist dann das Bike ja auch sinnvoll, was ich jedoch einem Bike wie diesem für ganz stinknormale Touren absprechen möchte.



Spaziernfahrn wäre natürlich "overdressed". Ich würd aber trotzdem lieber mit Fritzz/X-160/Freak spaziernfahrn als mit...was sag ich da jetzt....mit nen Hardtail zB. Ist aber nur mein persönliches Empfinden. Da gibts sicher andere Meinungen.

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. April 2007)

Rütteln muss es, schnell muss es sein ... und das nicht zu knapp.
Da lacht das Fritzz und hat seinen Spass


----------



## flori828 (15. April 2007)

Damit es nicht untergeht. Würd mich interessieren wie ihr Touren mit Fritzz fahrt. Anstatt P6-Markierung geht natürlich auch wieviel cm Mitte Tretlager <-> Oberkante Sattel.

@all
Was habt ihr eigtl. fürn Setup (uphill) für die Hausrunde?
Ich:
Größe / Schrittlänge / P6-Markierung / Sattelposition
186.../......90........./.......5............/ ganz n. vorne geschoben

Gruß


----------



## Trumpf (15. April 2007)

Größe / Schrittlänge / P6-Markierung / Sattelposition
178.../......82........./.......5............/ ganz n. hinten geschoben

16 Zoll Rahmen.


----------



## flori828 (15. April 2007)

Hehehe...Rahmengröße gibts natürlich auch...OK..kurz nachgerechnet.
16 Zoll Rahmen = 410mm. Also 98mm weniger ggü. dem 20" Rahmen.

P6 Einstellung ist identisch. Also müsste deine Sattelhöhe ~68cm sein. Faustformel für Ergonomie lautet Beinlänge x 0,885. In deinem Fall 72,5cm. Hast mal ausprobiert?
Falls noch jemand sein Setup posten möchte bitte cm Mitte Tretlager <-> Oberkante Sattel anstatt P6-Marke angeben. ImF sind es ~78cm.

Gruß

Edit: Ich fahr ja auch 1,5cm unter Ergebnis der Faustformel. Passt für mich besser. Ist also nicht gemeckert, wollt nur wissen ob du es mal auf 72,5 getestet hast?


----------



## Trumpf (15. April 2007)

Naja, meine Schrittlänge ist selber gemessen. Kann also auch nur 80 oder sowas sein. Ich hab die Sattelhöhe solange verstellt bis ich schmerzfrei fahren konnte. Im moment sitz ich ganz gut so und kann lange fahren in der Sitzposition.


----------



## Fernal (15. April 2007)

Größe / Schrittlänge / P6-Markierung / Sattelposition / Rahmen
169.../......78........./.......6,4............/ mittig........../..16"

Mitte Tretlager <-> Oberkante Sattel sinds grob gemessen 66cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilsheep26 (19. April 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde, 
jetzt ist es a bisserl ruhig geworden um das Lyrik Thema/Problem. Ich schreib jetzt hier mal meinen Abschlussbericht:
Hab jetzt eine Gabel aus USA bekommen -direkt von RS. Mein Händler war ganz stolz am Telefon, beim Abholen waren dann alle Verkäufer so busy, dass  keiner wirklich Zeit hatte  Es wurde mir nur das Bike hingestellt und das wars... das wars dann auch für mich als Kunden mit diesen Laden 
Zurück zur Lyrik: Jetzt bin ich schon einige Kilometer gefahren (ca. 250) und sie funktioniert sehr gut. Hab sogar den Eindruck, dass die jetzige Gabel sogar noch ein wenig feinfühliger Anspricht als die Modelle davor (natürlich alles subjektiv)... Ich hoffe, dass meine Leidensgenossen jetzt auch eine funktionierenede Gabel haben
Bilder werden natürlich nachgereicht 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Subliminal (19. April 2007)

Hi @ all!

Also mein Händler hat mir gesagt, dass Cube die Lyrics zurück zu RS geschickt hat. Und zwar alle, da es ein Produktionsfehler in der kompletten Serie war. Die Gabeln sollen morgen zurückkommen und dann an die Bikes montiert werden, so dass ich also Anfang Mai mit meinem Fritzz (mit hoffentlcih funktionierender Lyric) hoffen kann. Aber so wies aussieht hat RS das Problem ja jetzt gelöst.

Greetz
Tim


----------



## evilsheep26 (20. April 2007)

Guten Morgen
ich hab schon wieder schlechte Nachrichten: auf meiner Haus und Hofrunde gestern nachmittag ist mir meine Gabel wieder abgesackt... :-(
Angeblich war es eine Gabel aus USA und wurde in Schweinfurt mehrmals auf Funktion getestet... Wenigstens hat sich die Haltbarkeit der Gabel um 300% gesteigert und ist erst bei der 6.Fahrt in die Knie gegangen...
Bin ja mal gespannt wie es weitergeht...
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## flori828 (20. April 2007)

Gruß


----------



## Subliminal (20. April 2007)

Mein Beileid! Also nix von wegen im Griff...


----------



## evilsheep26 (20. April 2007)

holla
ich könnte mich fast schon kringeln vor Lachen:
Laut meinem Händler wurde meine Gabel vom -und jetzt kommts  - European Chief blabla abgeholt...  die rufen mich jetzt dann mal an 
bin schon sehr drauf gespannt, dass wird mit Sicherheit ein Spass 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. April 2007)

Eine granatenmässige Frechheit ist das PUNKT!
Ich würde sie mittlerweile umtauschen lassen und mir eine gescheite Gabel (die funktioniert) verbauen lassen.
Mit dem Umtauschrecht solltest du mittlerweile nach dem 3ten (oder waren es schon mehr?) Anlauf, auch vom Gesetz her Recht bekommen.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Trumpf (20. April 2007)

Wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre dann könnten die heiligen 3 Könige persönlich kommen um die Gabel abzuholen und ich fänds dann immer noch nicht lustig.

  Respekt für deine Leidensfähigkeit und dabei immer noch Spass zu haben.


----------



## Wuudi (20. April 2007)

Na da bin ich aber gespannt auf nächstes Wochenende.

Ich werde beim Festival garantiert einmal (oder mehrmals  ) ein Fritz ausleihen. Schauen was sie mir erzählen sollte die Gabel beim Testen wegsacken ...


----------



## evilsheep26 (20. April 2007)

Ich will eigentlich schon seit dem 3.Mal eine andere Gabel 
(Fox 36 Talas RC2) aber mein Händler und Cube sind auf diesem Ohr extrem taub...
Ich ruf jetzt mal meinen Händler an 
Bei mir ist das mehr Galgenhumor als wirklicher Spass...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. April 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> ...Bei mir ist das mehr Galgenhumor als wirklicher Spass...
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Anders hätte ich das jetzt auch nicht aufgefasst 

Dann mach denen mal Feuer unter dem Allerwertesten ... kann ja nicht angehen.
Und dein Händler hat auf dem Ohr nicht taub zu sein, ansonsten gleich mit Händlerwechsel und Kundenmitnahme drohen 

Gruss und noch viel Glück

Alex


----------



## evilsheep26 (20. April 2007)

der Händlerwechsel ist schon vollzogen worden
ich mach da nur noch die "Garantieabwicklung"...
Stefan


----------



## sniper69 (23. April 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich schon seit dem 3.Mal eine andere Gabel
> (Fox 36 Talas RC2) aber mein Händler und Cube sind auf diesem Ohr extrem taub...
> Ich ruf jetzt mal meinen Händler an
> Bei mir ist das mehr Galgenhumor als wirklicher Spass...
> ...



Das gibt es doch nicht, bei mir hat wie gesagt Cube über den Händler nachgefragt ob ich die Fox 36 Talas RC2 statt der Lyrik nehme, da sie diese nicht mehr verbauen wollen.

Habe aber natürlich bisher noch keinen Termin


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. April 2007)

weil ich ja so neugierig bin:


evilsheep26 schrieb:


> der Händlerwechsel ist schon vollzogen worden



was bringt dir das? Hast du etwa einen Händler gefunden, der funktionierende Lyrics auf Lager hat bzw. bestellen kann oder was war der Grund für den Wechsel?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## evilsheep26 (24. April 2007)

ich hab mich einfach so geärgert über gewisse Dinge, dass ich in Zukunft meine Sachen bei einem anderem Händler kaufen werde...


----------



## buja (26. April 2007)

Servus,

interessiere mich für ein gebrauchtes Fritzz 2006, hab's schon angesehen, wurde nur 50km gefahren (nur Straße, nie Gelände), ist also quasi wie neu. Wieviel kann ich mir dafür aus dem Kreuz leiern lassen? Ausstattung: Fox 36 Talas RC2, Louise FR, DT Swiss Naben+Felgen, Syntace-Teile, XT, Race-Face Kurbel, Swinger SPV. Sind 2000 zuviel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. April 2007)

buja schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> interessiere mich für ein gebrauchtes Fritzz 2006, hab's schon angesehen, wurde nur 50km gefahren (nur Straße, nie Gelände), ist also quasi wie neu. Wieviel kann ich mir dafür aus dem Kreuz leiern lassen? Ausstattung: Fox 36 Talas RC2, Louise FR, DT Swiss Naben+Felgen, Syntace-Teile, XT, Race-Face Kurbel, Swinger SPV. Sind 2000 zuviel?



Hi,

diese Ausstattung hat letztes Jahr 3299,- gekostet.
Ich denke mit 2000 machst du einen fairen Handel für ein Top Bike das nahezu ungefahren ist.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## buja (26. April 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, werd mich dann wohl heute mal zum Fritzzer schlagen lassen. 

Hast übrigens ein paar coole Bilder in deinem Profil. Nach dem Wochenende stell ich bei Gelegenheit auch welche ein. Ich und der Fritzz werden uns mal die Berge in meiner bayrischen Heimat herunterhauen, sauber sog i!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. April 2007)

buja schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, werd mich dann wohl heute mal zum Fritzzer schlagen lassen.
> 
> Hast übrigens ein paar coole Bilder in deinem Profil. Nach dem Wochenende stell ich bei Gelegenheit auch welche ein. Ich und der Fritzz werden uns mal die Berge in meiner bayrischen Heimat herunterhauen, sauber sog i!



Tu das, wie du sicher bereits gelesen hast ist bisher die Mehrheit der Fritzzer äusserst zufrieden mit dem Gerät ... ich natürlich auch 

Vielen Dank für das Lob.

Und selbstverständlich erwarten wir hier dann Bilder deines Bikes, am besten in der freien Natur auf schönen Singletrails.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## snubnose (29. April 2007)

Hi Leute, mal kurz eine Allgemeine Frage die ein 06 Fritzz haben.
Ich hab heut mein Fritzz nach langer Zeit mal wieder richtig geschrubt.
Da sind mir erst kleine Kratzer aufgefallen, die aber bei genauem hinsehen ziemlich viele sind und auch keine Kratzer oder Macken sein können.

Für mich sieht das wie kleine Risse im Lack aus. Hab dann noch mal über all nachgeschaut und hab echt eine Risse bemerkt. Extrem war es beim Steuerrohr oben und unten, bei der Sattelstütze und an der untern Strebe vom Hinterrad. Also für mich siehts aus, alls hät cube echt ******* gebaut . Macken können das einfach nicht sein. Mich hat´s noch nie hingelegt.

So hab jetzt kurz meinen Frust abgebaut und die Frage an euch, ob an euren Bikes auch schon so kleine Risse im Lack aufgefallen sind und wenn ja was eure Meinung ist.

Schon mal vielen dank für ne Antwort.

Gruß snubnose


----------



## fritzz07 (30. April 2007)

hi!

bis jetzt ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen und auch nicht zu ohren gekommen.
habe allerdings ein 07er fritzz. aber so weit ich weis, gibts beim kollege bonzai keine probleme oder?! 
habe an den steinschlag gefärdeten stellen überall so durchsichtige panzerfolie. die ist echt gut.!
aber cube ist doch normal für seine lackqualität bekannt habe ich schon gehört und gelesen.
alla gud !


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. April 2007)

Hi Jungs,

also ich darf sagen das ich eben auch solche kleinen "Risse" (wäre zuviel gesagt) an Steuerrohr oben und unten und an der oberen Kettenstrebe an der Wippenaufnahme entdeckt habe.
Zuerst dachte ich auch, Oh Gott, Haarrisse ... nach gründlicher Untersuchung mit Lupe usw. bin ich aber zu dem sicheren Schluss gekommen das es sich wirklich "nur" um ganz minimale Risse in dem Lack handelt, nicht im Material.
Bei meinem Einsatzgebiet ist das auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, Fritzz wird wirkich hart rangenommen (soweit es meine Fahrkünste zulassen).
Ich finde die Situation auch nicht wirklich befriedigend, aber solange das Material/Alu nicht leidet oder droht zu brechen sehe ich da keine weiteren Probleme. Lackkratzer hat mein Bike schon ein paar kassiert, im Bikepark geht es nunmal etwas ruppiger zu. Aber das Bike soll ja auch benutzt und gefahren werden .... !

Ich werde bzw. hatte sowieso vor, mich diesbezüglich nochmal mit meinem Händler und mit Cube in Verbindung zu setzen, habe es aber dieses Wochenende nicht geschafft da ordentlich Bad Wildbad gerockt wurde 
Aber ich gebe selbstverständlich bescheid wenn ich was in Erfahrung gebracht habe.


Gruss

Alex


----------



## snubnose (30. April 2007)

Hi Alex
ja danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Sah halt auf de ersten Blick schon heftig aus. Für mich stellt sich halt die frage was das alu unterm Lack so macht. Ich werd dann auch mal zu meinem Händler
fahren und schauen was der sagt. 
Wenn es was neues gibt werd ich mich melden.

so dann noch viel spaß
gruß timo


----------



## banff (30. April 2007)

hallo zusammen

ich hoffe auch ich bin in der nächsten woche ein stolzer besitzer eines cube fritzz..
nur sah das bisher nicht wirklich so aus. ich habe das bike bei meinem händler am 20.2.07 (!!!) bestellt. und zwar das hayes-modell. dazu noch formula K18, X9 trigger und ein X0 schaltwerk. mir wurde dann gesagt es würde in der 13. KW kommen. aber pustekuchen, denn da is ja das allen bekannte federgabelproblem aufgetaucht. eine woche später hat mich mein händler angerufen und gefragt, ob ich das rad auch mit einer fox talas rc2 nehmen würde. das habe ich natürlich nicht verneint. er meinte es muss das 07 modell sein, da es ja auch ein 07ner fritzz ist.
nun gut, dann meinte mein händler es komme in 10 Tagen. und aus 10 tagen sind bisher schon wieder 3 wochen geworden. jetzt war ich vergangenen freitag bei ihm. er konnte mir aber keinen liefertermin nennen!! nicht mal eine woche!!!!  

naja... jetzt hoffe ich mal, das es diese woche kommt, sonst fahr ich zu cube und hol mir das rad von der stange!!!

wie lange dauerte die lieferung bei euch???

gruß
banff


----------



## flori828 (30. April 2007)

> er meinte es muss das 07 modell sein, da es ja auch ein 07ner fritzz ist.



Findet den Fehler in diesem Satz ^^  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. April 2007)

banff schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich hoffe auch ich bin in der nächsten woche ein stolzer besitzer eines cube fritzz..
> nur sah das bisher nicht wirklich so aus. ich habe das bike bei meinem händler am 20.2.07 (!!!) bestellt. und zwar das hayes-modell. dazu noch formula K18, X9 trigger und ein X0 schaltwerk. mir wurde dann gesagt es würde in der 13. KW kommen. aber pustekuchen, denn da is ja das allen bekannte federgabelproblem aufgetaucht. eine woche später hat mich mein händler angerufen und gefragt, ob ich das rad auch mit einer fox talas rc2 nehmen würde. das habe ich natürlich nicht verneint. er meinte es muss das 07 modell sein, da es ja auch ein 07ner fritzz ist.
> ...




Ich kann mich an ein paar Verrückte erinnern die länger als 7 Monate auf ihr Bike gewartet haben. Aber das Aufwärmen alter Stories liegt mir nicht ... also folgende Situation.
Die RC2 würde bei den 06er Fritzzens verbaut. Also kann es sein das dein Händler an eines dieser Generation rankommt. Wenn ja, nehmen.

Die aktuelle Palette ist definitiv ausverkauft. Alles was jetzt noch kommt ist die Eurobike 2007 und danach die 08er Bikes PUNKT!

Also entweder hast du verdammtes Pech und warst zu spät dran, bzw. dein Händler hat nicht rechtzeitig geordert, oder aber du musst dich noch ein wenig gedulden und hoffen.
Bei mir hatte es funktioniert (mit dem Hoffen).

Viel Glück 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (1. Mai 2007)

Wie ist ausverkauft ? 

Das 07er Fritz ???


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Wie ist ausverkauft ?
> 
> Das 07er Fritz ???




Hast du andere Infos???


----------



## Wuudi (1. Mai 2007)

Öhm nö, aber ich hab vor 2 Tagen ein Fritzz beim Bike-Festival getestet und sagen wir so, die Infos und der Support war dort sehr mangelhaft. Klar es war schon spät, das Bike kam 30 Minuten zu spät, deshalb sind wir logisch bei Standschliessung erst zurückgekommen, aber man hat mich nicht mal gefragt wie's denn so war geschweige denn irgendwelche Infos zum Fritzz gegeben.

Mein Fahreindruck war auch geteilt. Man hat mich umbedingt dazu überredet das 20" zu nehmen, obwohl ich mit meinen 178/SL83 eindeutig zum 18" tendiert habe. De facto war mir das Bike dann eindeutig zu groß. Ich musste den Sattel bis zum extremsten Punkt nach vorne schieben und war immer noch weit hinter der Pedalachse beim pedalieren. Sehr gut war das Wippverhalten bergauf - defacto inexistent, und auch die Absenkung der Lyrik war super. Beim Downhill dann aber ein meiner Meinung nach katastrophaler "Bug". Die P6 war so lange, dass ich die Sattelstütze nur so ca. 4cm versenken konnte, also fast gar nicht. Dementsprechend unsicher war ich auf dem Trail...... Aufgrund dieses kurzen Tests würde ich definitiv kein Fritzz kaufen, müsste ich schon noch irgendwo anders testen. Das 18" welches auf der Expo war, war auch noch ein Modell mit Marzocchi - original Wortlaut des Cube Mitarbeiters: Das war mal so ein Zwischenmodell das wir hatten, kriegst du so nicht mehr zu kaufen. Na super, was macht das dann da ?!?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Öhm nö, aber ich hab vor 2 Tagen ein Fritzz beim Bike-Festival getestet und sagen wir so, die Infos und der Support war dort sehr mangelhaft. Klar es war schon spät, das Bike kam 30 Minuten zu spät, deshalb sind wir logisch bei Standschliessung erst zurückgekommen, aber man hat mich nicht mal gefragt wie's denn so war geschweige denn irgendwelche Infos zum Fritzz gegeben.
> 
> Mein Fahreindruck war auch geteilt. Man hat mich umbedingt dazu überredet das 20" zu nehmen, obwohl ich mit meinen 178/SL83 eindeutig zum 18" tendiert habe. De facto war mir das Bike dann eindeutig zu groß. Ich musste den Sattel bis zum extremsten Punkt nach vorne schieben und war immer noch weit hinter der Pedalachse beim pedalieren. Sehr gut war das Wippverhalten bergauf - defacto inexistent, und auch die Absenkung der Lyrik war super. Beim Downhill dann aber ein meiner Meinung nach katastrophaler "Bug". Die P6 war so lange, dass ich die Sattelstütze nur so ca. 4cm versenken konnte, also fast gar nicht. Dementsprechend unsicher war ich auf dem Trail...... Aufgrund dieses kurzen Tests würde ich definitiv kein Fritzz kaufen, müsste ich schon noch irgendwo anders testen. Das 18" welches auf der Expo war, war auch noch ein Modell mit Marzocchi - original Wortlaut des Cube Mitarbeiters: Das war mal so ein Zwischenmodell das wir hatten, kriegst du so nicht mehr zu kaufen. Na super, was macht das dann da ?!?



Helden der Nacht also, die da wieder am Stand waren und "Infos" hätten geben sollen.

Das ist schade das du nicht mit dem Bike in der richtigen Grösse fahren konntest. Denn dann hätte es dir wesentlich mehr Spass gemacht.

Nun, auf jeden Fall ist das die Info die ich von meinem Händler habe. Die 2007er Fritzzens gibt es nicht mehr, bzw. ist ausverkauft und kann bei Cube nicht mehr bestellt werden.


----------



## banff (1. Mai 2007)

@ bonzai 1982

das kann doch nicht sein, dass wenn ich am februar das bike bestellt habe, dass ich dann keines mehr kriege?????!!!!!!

*damn* dann werde ich noch mal mit meinem händler in dieser woche reden.

gibt diese üblen lieferschwierigkeiten auch bei anderen herstellern, zum beispiel bei specialized?

gruß
banff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis72 (2. Mai 2007)

Hi Wuudi,

mir erging es ähnlich am Cube Stand: man wollte mir auch das seltsame alte Modell mit der anderen Gabel geben, woraufhin ich gefragt habe, ob ich denn nicht das gelbe mit der 2-STep haben könne. Man hat mir den Gefallen getan, allerdings gabs das neue Fritz  wirklich nur in den mir zu grossen 20''. Ähnlich wie bei dir fiel mir gleich auf, dass die Sitzposition sehr hecklastig und ziemlich weit hinter den Pedalen erscheint. Das gewöhnte man aber recht rasch, und als es dann auf Schotter ging, bemerkte ich die 20'' und die Hecklastigkeit gar nicht mehr.
Was etwas unfein war, ist die Nicht-Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstange, die ging wirklich nicht mehr als 5 cm runter. 
Alles in allem war ich von dem Fritzz aber trotz der nicht versenkten Sattelstütze total begeistert, als ich es den Monte Brione runtergehoppelt habe. Das Grinsen war fast nicht mehr wegzubekommen 
Übrigens hat uns der Cube Mitarbeiter dann auch gefragt, wie der Ausritt denn so war, und war erfreut, dass wir zufrieden waren. Das war wohl auch der Grund, wieso er uns eine Trinkflasche und eine Cube Mütze geschenkt hat.
Vielleicht waren sie bei dir Wuudi schon zu ausgelaugt von den 4 Messetagen...

MfG
Luis


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2007)

Nunja, bei mir war's der Sonntag, wo's danach die Party gab. Da wir das Bike erst 30 Minuten zu spät bekamen sind wir dann erst gegen 18:30 zurückgekommen, als schon alle anderen Bikes im Bus "versteckt" waren. Die haben auch schon gekocht und wollten nur mehr Party machen .... Also uns die Räder abgenommen, in den Bus rein und das war's dann auch schon ...


----------



## Luis72 (2. Mai 2007)

*lach* die habt ihr wohl ganz schön gestresst...


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2007)

Hey wir hatten um 16:00 den Ausleihtermin. Ich kann nix dafür wenn das Fritz von so nem bösen Jungen erst gegen 16:35 zurückgebracht wurde. Wir sind trotzdem unsere geplante 2h Laghel-Tour gefahren ....


----------



## sniper69 (2. Mai 2007)

> das kann doch nicht sein, dass wenn ich am februar das bike bestellt habe, dass ich dann keines mehr kriege?????!!!!!!



Nein Nein, wenn du eines bestellt hast bekommst du es auch noch!

Mein persönliches Update:

Am Montag habe ich mit meinem Händler telefoniert, Cube sagt, nächste Woche.

Zitat Händler: "Aber du kennst die ja"  

Jetzt kommt mein Bike (wenn überhaupt) doch mit der Lyrik, angeblich hat man das Problem erkannt und beseitigt.....Wir werden dabei sein....


----------



## evilsheep26 (2. Mai 2007)

Holla Fritzz Gemeinde, 
ich muss ja meine neverending Story mit meiner Lyrik weitererzählen:
Sram hat sich bei mir gemeldet (nachdem die 4. Gabel jetz auch noch den Geist aufgegeben hat). Jetzt fahre ich übergangsweise eine Lyrik UTunr mit Stahlfeder, die sehr gut anspricht und in ca 14Tagen bekomme ich dann meine Lyrik 2-Stepp wieder zurück. Angeblich haben sie das Innenleben überarbeitet und wenn die Ersatzteile verfügbar wird meine Gabel ausgeliefert
Eine kleine Entschädigung hatten sie für mich auch 
Muss sagen, die bei Sram waren sehr sehr nett am Telefon und sind immer auf all meine Fragen, Unmutsbekundungen eingegangen. Deswegen bin ich auch bereit der 5.Gabel auch noch eine Chance zu geben.

Wie sieht es denn eiegtnlich mit den anderen Leidensgenossen aus? Ist jetzt ein wenig ruhig geworden um dieses Thema
Gruß
Stefan
der mit den Federgabeln tanzt


----------



## Luis72 (2. Mai 2007)

Hi Stefan,

inzwischen habe ich mir vorgestern am Lago das Cube Fritzz ausgeliehen und damit die 2-Step testen können. Für die 2 stündige Ausleihzeit jedenfalls hat sie gehalten und bestens funktioniert. 
Bin auch neugierig, wie es den anderen 2-Step Besitzern ergeht
Hoffentlich bekommst du in 2 Wochen endlich die funktionierende Lyrik zurück 

MfG
Luis


----------



## banff (2. Mai 2007)

hallo

bei mir sieht es so aus, dass sich mein händler morgen bei mir melden wollte..
näheres berichte ich euch morgen.

gruß
banff


----------



## bringsi (3. Mai 2007)

Tag Fritzzer 

Mein Fritzz steht beim Händler und wartet auf eine funktionierende Lyrik!  und das kann dauern! 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## banff (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

von mir gibts neues. mein händler hat mir eben eine email geschickt. darin stand, dass er heute morgen mit cube telefoniert hat und dass denen da noch "irgendwelche schrauben" fehlen. diese werden (angeblich) nächste woche geliefert und dann wird das bike (erst!!!!) produziert und kommt in den versand. er meinte es würde noch gute 14 tage dauern...     

gruß
der lansgsam verzweifelte banff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buja (3. Mai 2007)

Na Servus,

da kann ich ja fast froh sein, daß ich mir letzte Woche ein Fritzz vom letzen Jahr mit Fox Gabel gekauft hab. War jetzt das verlängerte Wochenende schon ausgiebig testen. Geiles Bike - und die meisten "Test"-Ergebnisse kann ich bestätigen: Super Hinterbau, wippt einfach nicht beim Bergaufpedalieren, spricht aber sofort und weich auf Hindernisse an. Und die Front steigt null, Berg auf geht das Ding besser als mein "altes" All-Mountain (13kg). Ja und Berg ab! Der Wahnsinn, muß aber noch das Fine-Tuning an den Dämpfern besser hinbekommen.

Der einzige Kritikpunkt: Der Vorbau! Viel zu lang. Und der Syntace-Lenker hat eine ungemütliche Kröpfung . Hab ich beides gleich mal ausgetauscht gegen einen kurzen Downhill-Vorbau und meinen alten Race Face Deus XC Lenker. Jetzt kann man die Front auch etwas leichter steigen lassen, was mir echt besser gefällt wenn ich irgendwo runterdroppe. 

Wie habt ihr denn am Hinterbau den Sag eingestellt? 25-30% vom kompletten Dämpferweg? 

Hab auch etwas von Lackplatzern gelesen. Kann ich bei mir bestätigen. Als ich das Bike bekommen hab war davon nix zu sehen. Jetzt, nach den ersten Drops, sieht man auch kleine Lackrisse, dort wo die Schwinge am Dreieck befestigt is. Da kann man den Lack mit dem Fingernagel zum Abplatzen bringen. Is des normal?

Und falls noch jemand ein Cube Fritzz 20006 in 16" sucht:
http://www.bikx.de/cube-fritzz-2006-p-1426.html


----------



## Oatkorn (3. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute ich bin die ganzen antworten nur überflogen, denn es sind einfach zu viele.....

Habe eigendlich nur eine simple Frage, nur finde ich nirgens eine Antwort. Kann mir einer veraten wie schwer der fritzz rahmen ist? also ich möchte nur des reine Rahmengewicht mit dämpfer wissen (oder ohne)  . 

Viele dank gruß David


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. Mai 2007)

Oatkorn schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich bin die ganzen antworten nur überflogen, denn es sind einfach zu viele.....
> 
> Habe eigendlich nur eine simple Frage, nur finde ich nirgens eine Antwort. Kann mir einer veraten wie schwer der fritzz rahmen ist? also ich möchte nur des reine Rahmengewicht mit dämpfer wissen (oder ohne)  .
> 
> Viele dank gruß David



Hi David,

3369 Gramm in der Rahmengrösse M/18" incl. Steuersatz und ohne Manitou Swinger 4-Way 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## lucaffeman (4. Mai 2007)

Und falls noch jemand ein Cube Fritzz 20006 in 16" sucht:
http://www.bikx.de/cube-fritzz-2006-p-1426.html[/QUOTE]


So und das 2006er Fritzz (das Letzte !) hab ich mir da geschnappt !  

Ich geh`s morgen abholen 

Ich poste dann mal Bilder, Bin heut schon probegefahren und freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Mai 2007)

Zu dem Thema mit den kleinen Rissen im Lack, hier ein paar Bilder von meinem.
Mail an Cube ist raus, mein Händler weiss bescheid. Jetzt mal abwarten was kommt:














Gruss

Alex


----------



## tutterchen (4. Mai 2007)

das hätte ich auch reklamiert, kann bei dem preis ja nicht sein.


----------



## flyingstereo (4. Mai 2007)

Nabend,

is zwar nicht direkt Fritzz aber zu den Rissen: war damals bei vieln XC's auch.
Bei mir hats ne neue Pulverung for free gegeben...  

In diesem Sinne: Viel Erfolg!!

Grüße


----------



## buja (4. Mai 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema mit den kleinen Rissen im Lack, hier ein paar Bilder von meinem.
> Mail an Cube ist raus, mein Händler weiss bescheid. Jetzt mal abwarten was kommt:
> 
> Gruss
> ...




Servus Alex,

bei mir schaut's so aus an der Triangel. Die Pulverschicht lässt sich an den Rissen mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen.
Ob da was mit Reklamation bei Cube geht, wenn ich der 2.Besitzer bin?

Gruß
Buja


----------



## buja (4. Mai 2007)

lucaffeman schrieb:


> Und falls noch jemand ein Cube Fritzz 20006 in 16" sucht:
> http://www.bikx.de/cube-fritzz-2006-p-1426.html




So und das 2006er Fritzz (das Letzte !) hab ich mir da geschnappt !  

Ich geh`s morgen abholen 

Ich poste dann mal Bilder, Bin heut schon probegefahren und freu mich schon auf morgen [/QUOTE]


Sauber! vui Spaß damit, 16" wär mir mit meinen langen Haxn zu klein gewesen. Vielleicht kannst Du Vorher/Nachher Fotos wegen möglichen Lackrissen machen. Die dürften dann, wie bei mir, nach den ersten Sprüngen auftreten. Bin aber trotzdem immer noch froh mich für dieses Bike entschieden zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Mai 2007)

buja schrieb:


> Servus Alex,
> 
> bei mir schaut's so aus an der Triangel. Die Pulverschicht lässt sich an den Rissen mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen.
> Ob da was mit Reklamation bei Cube geht, wenn ich der 2.Besitzer bin?
> ...



So schlimm sieht das aber bei mir nicht aus. Da musst du dein Bike ja geprügelt haben sondersgleichen.

Wie es um die Reklamation bestellt ist als 2. Besitzer weiss ich nicht. Aber eigentlich sollte die Abwicklung über den Händler bei dem das Bike gekauft wurde keine Probleme geben. Ich würde mich da mal telefonisch bei dem Händler melden und nachfragen.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## bubba#259 (6. Mai 2007)

Hi leute.kann man mit dem cube fritzz 07 auch droppen???will mir nämlich ein neues bike kaufn.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Mai 2007)

bubba#259 schrieb:


> Hi leute.kann man mit dem cube fritzz 07 auch droppen???will mir nämlich ein neues bike kaufn.






Sicher kann man das.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Mai 2007)

@ bonzai 

ist zwar off topic... aber
was hab ich gestern abend eigentlich bei ebay gesehen. dein flying circus geht über den hammer ?
warum denn das ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ bonzai
> 
> ist zwar off topic... aber
> was hab ich gestern abend eigentlich bei ebay gesehen. dein flying circus geht über den hammer ?
> warum denn das ?



Da hast du recht gesehen .... so weh mir die ganze Aktion tut, aber erstens fahre ich es überhaupt gar nicht und zweitens führt leider kein Weg dran vorbei.

Hast du Interesse ????


Apropos um mal wieder OnTopic zu werden, hier ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Fritzz ...
Kommentarlos, aber es sei euch versichert, es fährt sich bisher genau so gut wie mit der 66


----------



## buja (6. Mai 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> So schlimm sieht das aber bei mir nicht aus. Da musst du dein Bike ja geprügelt haben sondersgleichen.
> 
> Wie es um die Reklamation bestellt ist als 2. Besitzer weiss ich nicht. Aber eigentlich sollte die Abwicklung über den Händler bei dem das Bike gekauft wurde keine Probleme geben. Ich würde mich da mal telefonisch bei dem Händler melden und nachfragen.
> 
> ...



prügeln konnte man das leider noch nicht nennen. War zum ersten mal in einem Bike-Park und bin nur die kleinsten Sachen gesprungen, macht aber gscheit Spaß. Das mit dem Händler is a bisserl blöd, weil der in Nürnberg ist und ich in München. Kannst Du mal was posten, wenn du in deinem Fall mehr weißt? wär cool.

Dein Bike schaut ja echt hart aus, die Doppelbrücke macht das Bike nochmal a Stufe geiler. Und die Stahlfeder schaut auch ziemlich nach heavy-duty aus, Reeeeeeespekt ! 

Hätte aber auch eine Anregung. Wollte mir für mein Bike auch so einen schwarzen Kettenstrebenschutz kaufen, gabs aber nicht im Bike-Shop. Da hab ich mir aus der Arbeit 2 Stücke von Kühlwasserschläuchen heruntergeschnitten (Kündigungsgrund?!?!?!haha) und da es die in zwei Versionen gibt (schwarz oder transparent mit Faserverstärkung) passt des perfekt zum Fritzz. Sind auch vom Material her ziemlich widerstandsfähig. Reine Kosmetik und vielleicht geht das schon a bisserl zu weit!?!? 

Gruß
Buja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oatkorn (6. Mai 2007)

@ bonzai..... ähm soweit ich weis dürfen in Cube Rahmen keine Doppelbrückengabeln eingebaut werden!!  Es würde sonst die Garantie verfallen...so hieß es bei  Cube.....  war dein bike komplett oder selber gemacht ...ich weis ja nicht...


----------



## E=MC² (6. Mai 2007)

Definitiv scharf, Bonzai!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Mai 2007)

@Buja: Ich werde mich mal umhören und dann berichten.
Ich glaube aber das du als 2.-Besitzer nicht den vollen Garantieanspruch hast. Aber wie gesagt, ich informeire mich diesbezüglich nochmal richtig.
"Heavy-Duty" trifft es ganz gut.
Das Gewicht liegt jetzt bei knappen 19kg.
Ich bin gespannt was meine Lunge dazu sagt wenn wir jetzt am Freitag an den Lago fahren, aber die Priorität liegt ganz klar auf Bergabfahrten 
Dein Kettenstrebenschutz sieht übrigens nicht schlecht aus. So sparst du zumindest einige Kabelbinder.

@Oatkorn: Das stimmt.
Aber wie gesagt, es funktioniert bisher einwandfrei und das das Bike mit Doppelbrücke fahrbar ist wurde auch schon von offizieller Seite bestätigt und gefahren 

@E=mc²: Danke !!!!


----------



## Oatkorn (6. Mai 2007)

ja aber wenn dann mal was mit garantie ist..nit das sie dann die annahme verweigern... Wenn ein Pro des so gefahren ist, kann des auch gut sein das da irgend etwas anders konzipiert ist oder so....ohne das es auffällt....gibet bestimmt des öfteren...in der Musik beim SChlagzeug hatt man es z.B auch sehr sehr oft.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Mai 2007)

Oatkorn schrieb:


> ja aber wenn dann mal was mit garantie ist..nit das sie dann die annahme verweigern... Wenn ein Pro des so gefahren ist, kann des auch gut sein das da irgend etwas anders konzipiert ist oder so....ohne das es auffällt....gibet bestimmt des öfteren...in der Musik beim SChlagzeug hatt man es z.B auch sehr sehr oft.



In dem Fall allerdings, gab es keine Sonderanfertigungen.
Es war ebenfalls ein "Serienfritzz".
Aber wir werden ja sehen wie sich das alles entwickelt mit dem Bike


----------



## Oatkorn (6. Mai 2007)

na klar ...wünsche guten halt.. deiner Möhre  ...hehe


----------



## Wuudi (7. Mai 2007)

Aber warum gleich eine Doppelbrückengabel ?

Eine Totem häts wohl auch getan ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Aber warum gleich eine Doppelbrückengabel ?
> 
> Eine Totem häts wohl auch getan ?



Nicht nur das ich die Totem nicht wirklich hübsch finde (um es mal milde auszudrücken), die 888 hat mich nur eine Autofahrt gekostet


----------



## Wuudi (7. Mai 2007)

In Riva gab's am Cube Stand ein Fritzz mit Totem..... 
Ok, nicht zum testen, es gehörte einen Fritzz Mitarbeiter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> In Riva gab's am Cube Stand ein Fritzz mit Totem.....
> Ok, nicht zum testen, es gehörte einen Fritzz Mitarbeiter



Hmm, bestimmt wieder dem Sebastian, oder? Der war letztes Jahr schon mit einem eher ungewöhnlichen Aufbau des Fritzz vor Ort.
Aber dann soviel zum Thema "keine Federgabeln mit mehr Federweg erlaubt" ....
Nun gut, ich bin die Totem auch mal kurz gefahren, sie spricht schon sehr geil an und ist sicher auch eine tolle Gabel wenn sie funktioniert, aber mir ist da doch die 888 lieber.

Hast du evtl. Bilder von der Kombination Fritzz+Totem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (7. Mai 2007)

Nö, das Bike hat er gleich hinterm Bus versteckt .


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Nö, das Bike hat er gleich hinterm Bus versteckt .





Aha, erwischt ....


----------



## banff (7. Mai 2007)

hallo,
mal zurück zum federgabelproblem:

ist es aber trotzdem irgendwie möglich, falls in meinem fritzz dann eine fox 06 wäre, irgendwo ein 07er modell herzubekommen und die alte (neue) dann zurückzuschicken?

gruß
banff

ps: fritzz soll nächste woche kommen


----------



## bassgranate (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen. 

War vor 5 Stunden noch davon überzeugt mir ein 07er Fritzz zu kauften. 
Tja in diesen 5 Stunden hab ich mich fleißig durch dieses Forum gekämpft und bin von Lyrikproblemen bis hin zum Ausverkauf auf den Punkt gekommen dass es irgendwie keinen Sinn macht. 

Würd aber trotzdem gern irgendwie ein Fritzzer werden. gibts ne Alternative?

Wie is es denn z. B. mit der 06er Version? ist die noch irgendwo zu haben. Was ist der Unterschied zum 07er und bemerkt man den Unterschied effektiv als nicht Profi? 

Oder ist es empfehlenswert nur den Rahmen zu kaufen (falls das überhaupt geht) und den dann aufzubauen, um die schwachen Bremsen und das Lyrikproblemchen  zu umgehen?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus 

mfg, der dem nach 5 Stunden Forumbeiträge lesen das Hirn zu einem Blutbrei schmilzt


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Mai 2007)

bassgranate schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> War vor 5 Stunden noch davon überzeugt mir ein 07er Fritzz zu kauften.
> Tja in diesen 5 Stunden hab ich mich fleißig durch dieses Forum gekämpft und bin von Lyrikproblemen bis hin zum Ausverkauf auf den Punkt gekommen dass es irgendwie keinen Sinn macht.



Hi,

es wird wirklich sehr schwierig für dich werden ein 07er Modell zu ergattern.
Ausser du hast Glück und ein Händler in deiner Nähe hat noch eines zur Verfügung .... jedoch ist das sehr fraglich.



> Würd aber trotzdem gern irgendwie ein Fritzzer werden. gibts ne Alternative?



Auf das 08er Modell warten?
Ne, mal Spass beiseite.
Vielleicht kannst du ja gebraucht irgendwo noch ein 06er auftreiben.
Jedoch bezweifel ich das sich jemand freiwillig von einem so geilen Bike trennen möchte 



> Wie is es denn z. B. mit der 06er Version? ist die noch irgendwo zu haben. Was ist der Unterschied zum 07er und bemerkt man den Unterschied effektiv als nicht Profi?



Bis auf die Ausstattungsveränderungen und die Rahmenfarbe ist es immer noch dasselbe Bike.
Du merkst einen Performanceunterschied in der Gabel, ja. Ob jetzt zum postivien oder negativen hin sei dahingestellt.
Das die Lyrik Probleme macht isst nun ja weitläufig bekannt.
Inwieweit RockShox da mittlerweile den Service auf die Reihe kriegt kann dir sicher einer der hiesigen Leidgeplagten besser schildern.



> Oder ist es empfehlenswert nur den Rahmen zu kaufen (falls das überhaupt geht) und den dann aufzubauen, um die schwachen Bremsen und das Lyrikproblemchen  zu umgehen?



Sicher eine sehr gute Alternative, jedoch würde ich bezüglich der "Frameverfügbarkeit" mich mal direkt mit Cube in Verbindung setzen.



> Danke schon mal im Vorraus
> 
> mfg, der dem nach 5 Stunden Forumbeiträge lesen das Hirn zu einem Blutbrei schmilzt



Schau mal in den "Lieferstatus"-Thread hier im Cube Forum.
Da habe ich eine offizielle Erklärung seitens Cube zu der Lieferbarkeit der einzelnen Modelle gepostet.

Wenn dir das Bike so gut gefällt, dann würde ich mich nicht mit einer Alternative zufrieden geben. Spätestens ab der kommenden Eurobike gibt es wieder Fritzzens en Masse, jedoch wie lange deren Lieferzeiten dann sind steht auf einem anderen Papier.
Ich kann nur imemr wieder betonen das sich für mich die Warterei gelohnt hat. Aber das muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## ändru__ (7. Mai 2007)

@bassgranate

Kann deine Bedenken bezüglich der ganzen "Horror-Geschichten" zur Lyrik gut nachvollziehen. Warte auch sehnsüchtig auf meinen Fritzz. Meiner sollte eigentlich schon am 15. April da sein.....
Habe inzwischen auch schon das ein oder andere Mal überlegt ob es die richtige Entscheidung war. Aber eine echte Alternative gibt es für mich nicht. 
War eben noch mal bei meinem Händler. Angeblich ist das Problem von RS inzwischen erkannt und behoben, und neue Gabeln auf dem Weg zu Cube. Ich bin gespannt was passiert.....  
Wenn die Lyrik funktioniert soll es ja eine richtig geile Gabel sein!
Und bezüglich der Hayes würd ich mir auch mal keine Gedanken machen. Gibt bestimmt schickere Bremsen, aber sie funktioniert zuverlässig und wird nach wie vor viel verbaut. Für mich ist die Bremse bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie ihr Ruf. Aber das ist natürlich wie immer eine Frage des Geschmacks.

So viel ich weiss steht übrigens in Köln noch ein 06er Fritzz im "bikebahnhof".

Greets,

ändru


----------



## bassgranate (8. Mai 2007)

Hi, Danke für die Superschnellen Antworten.

Kann mir noch jemand erklären wie das mit der Eurobike läuft an wann und wo die ist?
Ich mein, wird die abgehalten und dann auf einmal haben alle Hersteller wieder genügend Rahmen und Gabeln etc.?

mfg, der der schon viel zu lange von der Scene weg ist


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Mai 2007)

bassgranate schrieb:


> Hi, Danke für die Superschnellen Antworten.
> 
> Kann mir noch jemand erklären wie das mit der Eurobike läuft an wann und wo die ist?
> Ich mein, wird die abgehalten und dann auf einmal haben alle Hersteller wieder genügend Rahmen und Gabeln etc.?
> ...



Hi,

auf der Eurobike werden wie jedes Jahr die kommenden Bikemodelle und Parts vorgestellt.
Bzgl. den Daten einfach hier nachlesen!

Wahrscheinlich wird sich das mit dem Lieferstatus der 2007er Palette nicht ändern, aber ab der Eurobike werden ja die 2008er Modelle ausgeliefert (angeblich) und da würde ich mich am besten so früh wie möglich bei deinem Händler melden.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## bassgranate (8. Mai 2007)

Alter Schwede, die is ja erst im August!!

Bis dahin platzt mir ne Ader oder die Eier!

Hast du schon mal ein Enduro von Ghost oder Hai gefahren?
die will mir nämlich mein Händler ständig aufdrehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Mai 2007)

bassgranate schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, die is ja erst im August!!
> 
> Bis dahin platzt mir ne Ader oder die Eier!
> 
> ...



Ich bin nur einmal das Ghost Northshore gefahren.
Sehr gute Komponenten und auch vom Handling her fühlt es sich sehr gut an.
Aber ich bin auch nur ein paar Meter auf dem Asphalt hin- und hergerollt.
Das war es dann auch schon mit dem fundierten Testbericht


----------



## bassgranate (9. Mai 2007)

Ist vielleicht noch ein bisschen früh darüber zu diskutieren, aber glaubt ihr dass das Fritzz 08 sehr stark verändert ist?

Ich schätze mal die werdern wohl keine RS mehr verbauen, wenn sie nicht so doof waren und gleich nen Fünfjahresvertrag unterschrieben haben.


----------



## sniper69 (10. Mai 2007)

Bäumchen wechsel dich......

Habe eben mit meinem Händler telefoniert, welcher mir ja vor 2 Wochen noch sagte, das ich mein Bike nun doch mit der Lyrik 2-step bekomme, da RS das Problem im Griff hat.

Tja, war wohl nix. Cube wird kein 2-step mehr ausliefern. Ich hatte jetzt die Wahl Talas RC2 2006 oder Lyrik U-Turn, habe mich für die Lyrik U-Turn entschieden, was mein ihr?

Kennt jemand den Gewichtsbereich der Standardstahlfeder in der U-Turn?


----------



## Wuudi (10. Mai 2007)

U-Turn war eine gute Wahl !

Hat auch im Bike-Test gewonnen und hat die schönste Kennlinie aller Gabeln in diesem Test.


----------



## schappi (10. Mai 2007)

Hey Wuudi,
willst du deinem ES untreu werden?
Ich finde das Fritzz auch interessant und bin am überlegen für 2008 zusätzlich ein Fritzz oder ein Torque?
Was meinst du?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hey Wuudi,
> willst du deinem ES untreu werden?
> Ich finde das Fritzz auch interessant und bin am überlegen für 2008 zusätzlich ein Fritzz oder ein Torque?
> Was meinst du?
> ...


 
@ schappi   du und ein cube ??? was macht denn dein punktekonto bei deiner frau, wenn du dir schon wieder ein neues gerät holst ) die miesen bekommst du doch nie wieder weg.    duck und weg v.g. sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (10. Mai 2007)

Ach ich lies udn schreib hier schon lange .

Und ja ich such auch was mit 160mm Travel für nächstes Jahr  bin aber noch unsicher, am liebsten ein Liteville ....


----------



## evilsheep26 (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Fritzzer
ich hab zur Zeit eine U-Turn Austauschgabel. Vom Ansprechverhalten bin ich mehr als überzeugt!!! Bin noch nie was softeres gefahren, echt klasse! 
Doch leider gibt es hier auch wieder ein aber:
Die Uturn Verstellung... Absenkung kein Problem während der Fahrt dauert halt nur ein wenig ok, kann man akzeptieren. Aber das hoch traveln ist halt nicht wirklich super. 2 Möglichkeiten:
1.Man dreht ein paar Umdrehungen und zieht den Lenker hoch zum entlasten. Dieses Spielchen muss man halt dann so lange machen, bis sie ganz oben ist. 
2.Man bleibt stehen, steigt vom Sattel und dreht dann hoch... 
Variante 1 gibt recht schöne Haltungsnoten 
Weiss denn jemand den letzen Stand bezüglich der 2-Step Geschichte?
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bassgranate (11. Mai 2007)

> Kennt jemand den Gewichtsbereich der Standardstahlfeder in der U-Turn?



Mich würde das auch interessieren. Weis das den niemand?


----------



## sniper69 (11. Mai 2007)

Habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass der Gewichtsbereich zwischen 72 - 82 KG liegt.


----------



## ändru__ (11. Mai 2007)

Hei sniper,

wie sicher ist das denn, dass das Fritz jetzt tatsächlich nicht mit der 2step kommt??
Ich hätte auch nix gegen die Alternative mit der u-turn einzuwenden. 
Leider hat sich mein Händler bisher noch nicht bei mir gemeldet. Die letzte Info die  ich bekommen habe war die, das RS das Problem gelöst hat.... Mal wieder...
Traue mich schon gar nicht mehr bei meinem Händler nachzufragen. Ich glaub, ich geh dem langsan ganz schön aufn Keks mit meiner permanenten Nachfragerei


----------



## banff (11. Mai 2007)

> Traue mich schon gar nicht mehr bei meinem Händler nachzufragen. Ich glaub, ich geh dem langsan ganz schön aufn Keks mit meiner permanenten Nachfragerei



na und?? ich mach auch kaum noch was anderes... nur per email  
will aber auch endlich wissen, ob fritzz nächste woch jetzt kommt  

zur lyrik u-turn: ich habe auch den test inner BIKE mit begeisterung gelesen. du muss ja richtig gut ansprechen. aber dieses u-turn nervt mich etwas. habe in meinem hardtail eine RS Duke SL u-turn, das runterschrauben geht ja noch, aber das wieder nach oben zu bekommen... da habe ich mir schon einen knopf mit kaputt gedreht  
und in dem test schnitt ja die fox nich so doll ab.. hat die schon irgendwer? spricht die wirklich so hölzern an???

gruß
banff


----------



## sniper69 (14. Mai 2007)

ändru schrieb:


> Hei sniper,
> 
> wie sicher ist das denn, dass das Fritz jetzt tatsächlich nicht mit der 2step kommt??
> Ich hätte auch nix gegen die Alternative mit der u-turn einzuwenden.
> ...



Ganz sicher, Cube hat nach meiner Entscheidung für die U-Turn, diese bestellt.

Mein Rad soll nun in 2 Wochen da sein


----------



## ändru__ (14. Mai 2007)

Hm....eben mit meinem Händler telefoniert. Er weiss von nix, will aber heute noch mal bei Cube anrufen.....  
Hoffe ich bekomme dann heute abend auch ne positive Rückmeldung. Möchte auch endlich meinen Fritzz haben. Ich find, ich hab jetzt lange genug
gewartet!!


----------



## fritzz07 (14. Mai 2007)

hoi leutz!

melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort.! 
ja mich gibt es noch 
waren dieses wochenende am geißkopf. der park ist ja mal gut! 
schön geiler flüssiger dual slalom bikerx und der freeride auch!
doch hat begeistert. und die lyrik man stell sich vor hält immer noch!!! 

mal was anderes, weis einer zufällig einen gscheiten onlineshop wos maloja gibt??
daanke


----------



## snubnose (15. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute
So hab gestern wegen den Lackschäden an meinem Fritzz 06 mit meinem Händler gesprochen der mit Cube telefoniert hat.
Also das Problem ist der Klarlack der aufspringt.
Cube würd das Bike neu Lackieren, so dass würd aber ungefähr 5 Wochen  dauern bis ich mein Fritzz wieder hab. He und das bei Sommeranfang
Hab schon mal 3 Montate auf mein Fritzz gewartet.   

Dann hat Cube ein echt gutes Angebot gemacht. 
Ich kann mein Bike im Winter abgeben und wenn ich will mit den 08 Farben lackieren lassen (Bleiben die Fraben gleich wie das 07 oder gibts neu für 08? dass konnte mein Händler noch nicht sagen). Also ein klarer Garantie fall.
Und dann mal schauen was es für Farben gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banff (15. Mai 2007)

ich will mein fritzz erst mal haben!! .... -.-

werde heute noch mal zu meinem händler fahren...

gruß
banff


----------



## ändru__ (15. Mai 2007)

So, (mal wieder) zurück vom Händler.
Hab jetzt auch die Bestätigung dass mein Fritzz definitiv mit ner u-turn kommt. Aber wer hätts gedacht..........natürlich NICHT sofort  
Gabeln sind geordert, und sollen Ende des Monats verbaut werden. Also vor mitte Juni rechne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr mit meinem Rad.

Dafür hab ich noch ne kleine Runde mit Fritzz von meinem Händler gedreht. Wenigstens weiss ich jetzt wieder, dass sich die ganze sch**** Warterei
auf jeden Fall lohnt  
 Einfach nur geil der Fritzz!!!!


----------



## Fernal (19. Mai 2007)

Mein Fritzz, jetzt mit Sram Schaltung weil das XT-Schaltwerk andauernd gegen die Kettenstrebe geschlagen ist. 







Auf meine neue Hinterbauschwinge warte ich immer noch, frag mich schon fast ob da überhaupt noch was ankommt. Ansonsten werden ich kommende Woche die Gabel wieder einschicken lassen, sie hat wenigstens 3 Wochen gehalten. Ich hoffe ja mal, dass das Rad dieses Jahr noch mängelfrei wird.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Mai 2007)

snubnose schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> So hab gestern wegen den Lackschäden an meinem Fritzz 06 mit meinem Händler gesprochen der mit Cube telefoniert hat.
> Also das Problem ist der Klarlack der aufspringt.
> Cube würd das Bike neu Lackieren, so dass würd aber ungefähr 5 Wochen  dauern bis ich mein Fritzz wieder hab. He und das bei Sommeranfang
> ...



Hi,

das ist sehr interessant zu hören.
Da ich meinen Händler ebenfalls schon vor 2 Wochen informiert habe, bin ich da mal gespannt ob ich ebenfalls so ein Angebot bekomme ... schlecht wäre es nicht 
Ob die Farben 2008 die gleichen bleiben wie 2007 bezweifel ich jetzt mal, kann dies aber auch nur vermuten. Da muss ich mich mal informieren.


An alle Fritzzer die härter mit dem Bike unterwegs sind ... besorgt euch schon jetzt mal ein Paar Lager für die obere Kettenstrebe (Verbindungspunkt Umlenkdreieck-Strebe).
Letzte Woche am Gardasee habe ich mir eines zerschrotet. Zum Glück gab es in Arco den BikBike Shop (offizieller Cube Händler) der mir ein Neues einpressen konnte.

Bilder (und dann auch evtl. bald ein Video) vom DH-Urlaub-Gardasee folgen noch 


@Fernal: Sehr geil dein Bike. Warum ein neuer Hinterbau? Hab ich was verpasst???


Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Mai 2007)

So, hier also mal 2 Bilder vom diesjährigen Biketrip an den Lago mit Freunden und Fritzz ... weitere Bilder gibt es selbstverständlich in meiner Galerie 









Wenn ich Zeit finde, gibt es evtl. auch ein kleines Video ... allerdings muss ich erstmal die zig Stunden an Bildmaterial sichten und schneiden ...


Gruss


Alex


----------



## Fernal (21. Mai 2007)

bei mir schlägt der Umlenkhebel beim einfedern gegen die Strebe, auf den Ersatz warte ich immernoch.  Wenn ich mir deine Bilder so anschaue steht für mich fest das ich mal in die Alpen muss. Es wird Zeit ,dass das Geld vom Himmel regnet.


----------



## banff (21. Mai 2007)

hallo zusammen!!

ich zwar zuerst nicht glauben, als mein händler bei mir angerufen hat, aber mein *FRITZZ IST DA!!!!!*       

deswegen, werde ich mich mal gleich auf den weg machen. kann aber erst morgen fahren, weil noch die bremsen (K18) und das schaltwerk (X.0) angebaut werden. 

aber morgen gehts dann ab!!  


gruß vom überglücklichen
banff


----------



## ändru__ (21. Mai 2007)

Hei banff

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!  
Auf diesen einen Anruf warte ich auch schon seit Wochen. Was für ne Gabel haste denn jetzt drin? Nach den ganzen Gerüchten bin ich jetzt doch ziemlich gespannt wie die sich bei Cube entschieden haben.
Hoffe du findest nach den ersten  Test-Fahrten mal ein bisschen Zeit um ein Bilder zu knipsen. 
Viel Spaß beim biken!!

Gruß,
ändru


----------



## banff (21. Mai 2007)

@ändru

abholen kann ich es morgen, da, wie ich im vorherigen post geschrieben habe, noch das schaltwerk und die bremsen umgebaut werden müssen.
ich war eben da und bin mal probegefahren und es war ja *soooooo geil*..  


> Was für ne Gabel haste denn jetzt drin? Nach den ganzen Gerüchten bin ich jetzt doch ziemlich gespannt wie die sich bei Cube entschieden haben.


kleiner wehrmutstropfen: es ist die fox talas 36 rc2 von 20*06* drin. und es ist ein kleiner transportschaden an den tauchrohren der fox entstanden. jedoch sind die nicht der rede wert. dieser kratzer war vllt nen halben zentimeter lang.
mein händler hat mir angeboten, nachdem er nochmal mit cube telefoniert hat, die gabel einzuschicken und gegen eine lyrik u-turn zu tauschen. lasse jetzt aber doch die fox drin, da ich dann einen preisnachlass bekommen würde, was für mich als armen schüler dann doch das ausschlaggebene argument ist.



> Hoffe du findest nach den ersten Test-Fahrten mal ein bisschen Zeit um ein Bilder zu knipsen.


das werde ich auf jeden fall. spätestens übermorgen, da das rad erst morgen abend fertig wird... 



> Viel Spaß beim biken!!



danke!! werde ich haben!  
hoffe, dass deins auch bald mal an land kommt, denn es ist das genialste bike der welt, würde ich mal behaupten!!!   

gruß
banff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banff (21. Mai 2007)

mein händler hat sich eben noch mal gemeldet...

da ich andere bremsen zu bike bestellt habe, war da ja logischerweise auch eine discaufnahme dabei. jedoch war die für die lyrik. und die hat postmount (schreibt man das so??) und die fox nicht. deswegen muss erst noch eine neue aufnahme bestellt werden...  

das heißt, dass sich meine erste ausfahrt noch ein wenig hinziehen wird...  

so mittwoch oder donnerstag wär's denn wohl so weit... -.-


gruß
banff


----------



## banff (22. Mai 2007)

hallo

da hat doch heute morgen um 0845 mein händler noch mal angerufen und mir gesagt, dass ich das fritzz doch noch heute abholen konnte.  
er hat nämlich erstmal den scheibenbremsadapter von der hayes genommen. die beläge sind zwar jetzt nicht hundertprozentig auf der scheibe, da die hayes eine 203mm hatte und die formula eine 200mm, aber bis der andere adapter da ist, werden noch 2 wochen vergehen...

soll die vorderradbremse, deswegen etwas schonen.. 

dann hat er mir für die lange wartezeit (über 3monate)  141,25 und für die 2006er gabel 150 gutgeschrieben. ich bekomme aber noch eine gutschrift, wegen des transportschadens an der gabel.. wie man unten im bild sehen kann. wie viel das wird, muss mein händler mit cube noch verhandeln..

aber hauptsache ich habe das ding!!!!  

in der gallery sind ein paar bilder


----------



## Fritzz 07 (25. Mai 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche einbaulänge und Hub der Dämpfer beim Fritzz hat 

Kann man denn Manitou Swinger 4x gegen den Swinger 4way Coil tauschen, denke das sollte passen ?   

Danke im vorraus ! 

Mfg


----------



## flori828 (26. Mai 2007)

@Fritzz 07 
Der Dämpfer hat 200x56 mm.

@all
Hab mein Fritzz abgegeben und "kämpfe" jetzt in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse ;-) 





Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. Mai 2007)

@Fritzz: Wie Flo schon gesagt hat ... das Einbaumaßs und der Hub des Dämpfersr betragen beim Fritzz 200/57mm.
Der Swinger 4-Way Coil passt nicht rein (getestet) da das Biggypack zu gross baut. Fox-Coil-Dämpfer passen rein (s.h.h meine Galerie  ).

Ein sehr schönes Lapierre übrigens Flo. Einige Teile würde ich zwar noch ändern, dennoch schick.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Brausa (27. Mai 2007)

Hi, 

ich kann den anderen Thread leider nicht mehr finden, deshalb hier die Frage:
Was hat die Entscheidung pro Lapierre und gegen das Freak ausgemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (28. Mai 2007)

brausa schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat die Entscheidung pro Lapierre und gegen das Freak ausgemacht?



Zunächst mal muss ich sagen dass mir Fritzz/Freak besser gefallen als mein Lapierre - aber das visuelle ist halt (wie immer) nicht alles. 
Der Lapierre-*Rahmen* ist ggü. Fritzz/Freak einfach nur FETT und STEIF, und klettert dennoch gut.  Das Komplettbike in LT-Ausstattung liegt mit BigBetty´s, 5050´s und Getränkeflasche  bei nahezu 17kg. 
Naja, das Bike macht halt einfach was es soll, hat *keine affigen Bauteile* und man hat nicht im geringsten das Gefühl es könnte was kaputt gehn. 
Ich finde man merkt dass jemand der was von "groben Einsätzen" versteht (Nicolas Vouilloz, 10-facher DH-Weltmeister ) an der Entwicklung beteiligt war.  Auch gut gefallen hat mir Preis und Lieferzeit (1W) obwohl Lapierre nicht gerade der kleinste Laden ist (sehr populär in Frankreich und Spanien). Mein Händler meint die von LP zugesagten Liefertermine stimmen immer.

Hier ist der X-160-Fred den du wahrscheinlich gesucht hast, mit nem kleinen "nichttechnischen" Testbericht der nochmals meinen Eindruck beschreibt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3720889

Edit: Hier gibts noch nen "blauäugigen" Film übers x-160 mit der hübschen Larissa ;-) Ziemlich doofes Gelaber, aber man sieht mal wie der geile Hinterbau arbeitet....http://www.bike-tv.at/cms/index.php?aid=189

Gruß


----------



## Brausa (28. Mai 2007)

alles klar, danke! Von der Gewichtsklasse her reicht mir mein Bike. Wenn dann eher leichter...


----------



## ändru__ (28. Mai 2007)

Hei flori,

schönes Rad haste Dir da zugelegt. Gefällt mir sehr gut! Hab zwischenzeitlich auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt meine Fritzz-Bestellung zu stornieren und lieber das Lapierre zu nehmen. Nur der Preis für ne vergleichbare Ausstattung hat mich abgehalten......  
Jetzt ist es eh zu spät. Angeblich soll mein Rad nächste Woche da sein, und alle  Austausch-Teile liegen auch schon bei meinem Händler (irgendwie wird mein Rad von Woche zu Woche die ich warten muss teurer  ) 

Gabs denn ausser der Gabel sonst noch Sachen die dich am Fritzz massiv gestört haben?? Hoffe eigentlich, dass das Rad mit der jetzt verbauten u-turn so zuverlässig arbeitet wie es soll!
Ich kenne deinen "Einsatzbereicht" ja nicht wirklich, aber auf mich hat der Fritzz bisher eigentlich auch immer einen recht steifen und soliden Eindruck gemacht. Oder etwa nicht?   

Gruß


----------



## flori828 (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ändru,
ich will eigtl. nicht mehr groß übers Fritzz meckern, alles was mich gestört hat ist in den letzten 30 Seiten ja ausführlich besprochen worden.
Zum Thema Steifigkeit denke ich dass das Fritzz/Freak-FloatLink-System halt nie so steif sein KANN wie andere Hinterbausysteme. Ist also in dem Sinn kein Problem, sonders ist halt einfach so. Gleiches gilt für den Rahmen im allgemeinen. Der ist beim x160 einfach fetter als beim Fritzz. Wer auf sowas wert legt ist beim x-160 besser aufgehoben, aber das ist ja auch kein "Fehler" vom Fritzz.
Wenn du dich fürs Lapierre interessierst kannst ja im x-160-Thread weiterschreiben damit es hier nicht zu sehr OT wird.

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Mai 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> ....
> Zum Thema Steifigkeit denke ich dass das Fritzz/Freak-FloatLink-System halt nie so steif sein KANN wie andere Hinterbausysteme. ...



Nun, auf jeden Fall ist er steif 

Bad Wildbad DH !!!
(Video)

Gruss

Alex


----------



## flori828 (28. Mai 2007)

Ist auch nicht so dass mich der Punkt wesentlich gestört hätte als ich Fritzz gefahren bin (da gabs ja wirklich schlimmeres), jedoch im direkten Vergleich ist das x-160 halt wesentlich steifer und fetter. 

Naja so ist das halt, gibt ja auch Bikes die weniger steif sind als Fritzz und welche die steifer sind als das X-160...

Gruß


----------



## evilsheep26 (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe Fritzz Gemeinde, 

@Bonzai1982: Ich bin am WE auf die fixe Idee gekommen, meinen Manitou Swinger gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu tauschen. Bin vom Ansprechverhalten meiner Uturn mehr als begeistert und spiele schon mit dem Gedanken sie zu behalten (obwohl mich das traveln echt nervt, aber man kann nicht immer alles haben)
jetzt die Frage: welchen Dänmpfer von Fox hast Du denn genau da drin? Weisst Du, ob es noch andere Alternativen gibt? Wäre Dir sehr dankbar, wenn Du mir ein paar Erfahrungen über Deinen Dämpfer schreiben könntest (Ansprechverhalten, Pedalunterdrückung, Wippen etc.) 
Vielen Dank 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Mai 2007)

Moin Stefan,

solche fixen Ideen kann man ab und an haben 

Ich fahre den Foc DHX 3.0 in meinem Bike. Das Ansprechverhalten ist Sahneweich, die Wipunterdrückung ist dank dem Hinterbau ausreichend allerdings nicht wirklich Alpencrosstauglich.
Da du sicherlich bemerkt hast das mein Aufbau rein auf Bergabfahrten ausgerichtet ist finde ich es aber so genau richtig und gut.

Die Fox-Palette kannst du also ohne Einschränkung verbauen, das passt. Manitou passt nicht. Wie es mit anderen Herstellern (Rock Shockx, DNM ...) aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## evilsheep26 (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo

wie findest Du den DHX 5.0 ?
da ich ja weiterhin viel Trails fahren werde und ab und zu ( tendenz aber steigend) in Bike Park gehen werde, will ich schon noch einen wipparmen Hinterbau...
Ich hätte halt hinten das gleiche gute Ansprchverhalten wie an der VA


----------



## Astaroth (29. Mai 2007)

Servus @Bonzai1982,
den Sturz gut überstanden?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Mai 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wie findest Du den DHX 5.0 ?
> da ich ja weiterhin viel Trails fahren werde und ab und zu ( tendenz aber steigend) in Bike Park gehen werde, will ich schon noch einen wipparmen Hinterbau...
> Ich hätte halt hinten das gleiche gute Ansprchverhalten wie an der VA



Ich selbst fahre ihn nicht, allerdings mein Kollege und ich muss sagen ein geiles Teil. Mit allen Einstellmöglichkeiten die man haben will. Auch Wipunterdrückung.
Meinen 3.0 habe ich so eingestellt das er alles schluckt, also kein ProPedal eingestellt. Wenn ich das einstelle dann sieht die ganze Geschichte wieder anders aus ... persönliche Vorlieben 



Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus @Bonzai1982,
> den Sturz gut überstanden?
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Hi,

den Sturz habe ich gut überstanden. Dummerweise ist mir das (auf Grund falschen SetUps in dem Dämpfer ...) gleich in der ersten Runde passiert und jetzt habe ich einen schönen, dicken blauen Fleck ... sieht gut aus 

Die folgenden Runden waren klasse. Auch den Steinsprung konnte ich fahren.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## sniper69 (3. Juni 2007)

Ich kann voller Freude mitteilen, das am Freitag mein Fritzz gekommen ist    

Konnte bisher nur eine kleine Tour fahren, aber das handling und Sicherheitsgefühl gegenüber meinem Hardtail sind der Wahnsinn!


----------



## ändru__ (3. Juni 2007)

Glückwunsch Sniper.
Dann ist die Saison für Dich ja wohl jetzt eröffnet  
Wär cool wenns bald noch n paar pics geben würde! 
Ich muss mich leider noch gedulden. Mein Fritzz wird morgen erst zusammengeschraubt. Und bedingt durch den Feiertag wirds dann wohl erst am Freitag beim Händler sein. Kanns kaum noch erwarten!! 
Ist bei Dir denn jetzt alles so verbaut wie angekündigt? U-turn, etc......?
Frohes fritzzen noch!  

Ändru


----------



## sniper69 (4. Juni 2007)

Danke schön  

Pics wird erstmal ein Problem, meine Digicam ist im Eimer.

Der Dämpfer ist der Manitou Swinger 4-way und nicht der X4, aber da bin ich ja hier nicht allein. Habe das auf jeden Fall reklamiert, zwecks Preisminderung.


----------



## ändru__ (4. Juni 2007)

Also langsam nervt mich das echt. Die verbauen an den Bikes wo sie grad Lust drauf haben, und geben nicht mal ne Info darüber. Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein. Preislich muss da doch auf jeden Fall was drin sein. 
Haste denn wegen der u-turn nen Nachlass bekommen? Die liegt preislich ja nu auch deutlich unter der 2-step. 
Nach neuester Info von meinem Händler gibts jetzt übrigens Engpässe mit den Felgen fürs Fritzz  
Ich könnt k****n


----------



## sniper69 (4. Juni 2007)

FÃ¼r die U-Turn wurden mit 100 â¬ abgezogen (Unterschied im Einkaufspreis des HÃ¤ndlers)

Mein HÃ¤ndler hat das Bike sehr grÃ¼ndlich gecheckt und einen kleinen Riss am Ende der CarbonsattelstÃ¼tze festgestellt.

Die wird zwar eh abgesÃ¤gt, aber er versucht trotzdem einen Preisnachlass zu bekommen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Juni 2007)

Hi,

Ich gratuliere natürlich erstmal allen zu den erfolgreichen (wenn auch mit kleinen unschönen Hindernissen gespickten) Errungenschaften eines Fritzz' ... Viel Spass mit den Hobeln.

Was Bilder angeht, immer her damit!!!

Bei mir wird es wohl leider ein wenig mit neuen Bildern und dergleichen Sachen dauern.
Fritzz ist gerade etwas beengt in einem Kartonverpackt .... aber gedukdet euch, da kommt noch was 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## sniper69 (4. Juni 2007)

OLEI! Er pimpt schon wieder!


----------



## ändru__ (6. Juni 2007)

So, endlich ist es nun auch bei mir soweit. Mein Fritzz ist da   
Heute Nachmittag abgeholt, und noch schnell ne kleine Runde gedreht. Geht wirklich gut ab!! Hoffe die nächsten Tage wird das Wetter einigermaßen.....

Jetzt wo das Rad hier so im Wohnzimmer steht fallen mir aber doch so ein paar Sachen auf: erstens ist auch bei mir noch der alte 4-way-dämpfer verbaut. Gut, das war   ja zu erwarten. Allerdings ist auch keine Diabolus-Kurbel verbaut sondern ne Atlas. Das ärgert mich irgendwie schon ziemlich. Wie siehts denn bei den anderen Neu-Besitzern (sniper, banff, etc) aus? Weiss nicht ob ich das reklamieren sollte??
Ach ja, Felgen sind auch keine SOS sondern singletrack.  Also mit der Liste im Cube-Prospekt hat das nicht mehr viel gemein.... 

Grüße

Ändru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fernal (7. Juni 2007)

also die Singletrack währen mir lieber als die SOS


----------



## banff (7. Juni 2007)

> So, endlich ist es nun auch bei mir soweit. Mein Fritzz ist da
> Heute Nachmittag abgeholt, und noch schnell ne kleine Runde gedreht. Geht wirklich gut ab!! Hoffe die nächsten Tage wird das Wetter einigermaßen.....
> 
> Jetzt wo das Rad hier so im Wohnzimmer steht fallen mir aber doch so ein paar Sachen auf: erstens ist auch bei mir noch der alte 4-way-dämpfer verbaut. Gut, das war ja zu erwarten. Allerdings ist auch keine Diabolus-Kurbel verbaut sondern ne Atlas. Das ärgert mich irgendwie schon ziemlich. Wie siehts denn bei den anderen Neu-Besitzern (sniper, banff, etc) aus? Weiss nicht ob ich das reklamieren sollte??
> ...



also ich habe auch eine atlas kurbel. ist die günstiger als die diabolous?? aber SOS felgen.

gruß
banff


----------



## fritzz07 (7. Juni 2007)

hoi!

die atlas kurbel ist meines wissens billiger.
die single track felgen wären mir auch lieber  !
bei mir ist die diabolus kurbel und der dt swiss 5.1 verbaut also des passt!
waren heute in todtnau im park und muss sagen erste sahne!
des frittz geht ab wie die post!
als denn 
ranklotzen!


----------



## banff (7. Juni 2007)

> die single track felgen wären mir auch lieber  !




warum wären die dir lieber??? was ist an den SOS schlecht??

gruß
banff


----------



## fritzz07 (8. Juni 2007)

hi banff!

habe nicht gesagt dass die sos schlecht sind! mein dad hat die auch auf seinem fusion. nur die single track sind glaube ich eine kategorie und eine preisklasse höher.
so meinte ich das.
gruss


----------



## Fernal (8. Juni 2007)

Die Singletrack sollten ja nochmal ein bischen Stabiler als die SOS sein, in denen ich schon kleine Achten hab. Man fährt mit einem Fritzz ja nicht einfach nur durch den Wald, so ein Rad möchte artgerecht behandelt werden und da sollte die Stabilität dann auch im Vordergrund liegen. Ich find daher, dass das Fritzz letztes Jahr besser zusammengestellt war, wobei eine X.9 Serienmäßig noch toll wäre. Bei mir Schlug das XT Schaltwerk andauernd gegen den Rahmen, sodass der Schutzgummie schon durch war und sich das Schaltwerk deformierte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (9. Juni 2007)

Tatsächlich, habe eben mal geschaut und auch die Atlas Kurbel. Bisher nicht darauf geachtet. Die Atlas wird wir All Mountain und Freeride (wohl eher Leichten) angegeben. 

Preisunterschied bei TNC nur 20  zur Diabolus, welche ja wohl für Freeride und Downhill konzipiert ist.

Die Atlas wiegt aber wohl 345 Gramm weniger , was bei einer Masse welche man auch noch in "Eigenleistung" bewegen muss sicher schon was ausmacht. Was denkt ihr?

Tja, da ich bisher ehr Enduro / Tourenfahrer bin und bisher noch keine Bikeparkerfahrung (soll noch kommen) habe. Was denkt ihr Atlas lassen oder auf Diabolus bestehen?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Juni 2007)

Hi,

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch an die frischgebackenen Fritzzer !!!
Hoffentlich nehmt ihr die guten Stuecke auch ordentlich her.

@Sniper: Mit dem "Pimpen" wird es wohl in naechster Zeit wenig von mir geben, evtl. einen neuen Hintergrund fuer neue Bilder aber mehr leider nicht.

Haut rein.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Fritzz 07 (9. Juni 2007)

mh... mal eine Frage !   

Mein hinterbau am Fritzz macht ziemliche verwindung wenn ich mal am Rad Drücke! 

Das Problem ist eigendlich: Die Scheibe 203mm fängt bei 30kmh an zu vibrieren bzw die Backen! 

Nach zahlreichen einstellversuchen ( auch das einstellen des Sattels wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt ) haben nichts gebracht! 


Hat jemand eine Idee oder ein Tipp ---> Bremse ist eine Hayes 


Danke im vorraus! 


Mfg


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Juni 2007)

Fritzz 07 schrieb:


> mh... mal eine Frage !
> 
> Mein hinterbau am Fritzz macht ziemliche verwindung wenn ich mal am Rad Drücke!
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

ich wuerde dir raten, kontrolliere mal deine Lager (die der oberen Kettenstrebe in Richtung Umlenkdreieck).
Diese Lager haben sich bei mir waehrend unserem LagoTrip auf einer Seite in Wohlgefallen aufgeloest.
Bevor du dir da schlimmeres passiert. Einfach mal nachschauen.

Wie sieht es sonst mit der Hinterradnabe aus? Hast du die schonmal auf Spiel hin kontrolliert? Wenn nicht, machen.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## CeeFKay (9. Juni 2007)

Oh oh oh was ich hier so alles lese...  
...ich habe mich nach längeren Überlegungen nämlich auch für ein Fritzz Hayes entschieden.  
Wie lange musstet Ihr denn ca. auf Euer bike warten?  
Und wenn da jedes Fritzz anders daher kommt, die einfach irgendwas reinbauen und man alles auf Richtigkeit überprüfen muss....  
Auf einen wochenlangen Preiskampf über Garantie- und Austauschansprüche habe ich eigentlich auch weniger Lust.  
Und Engpässe bei den Felgen?   Oder ist das schon wieder passe'?

Was sagt Ihr? Kämpfen bis zum perfekten bike wie's im Katalog steht quasi und eventuell 1-2 Monate warten, oder die Keule   "vergessen"?  

Bevor ich in den nächsten Tagen beim Händler einen Wutanfall bekomme, weil er mir sagt es dauert noch eine Ewigkeit oder nicht mehr leiferbar etc., wollt ich hier schonmal anfragen...

Sorry wenn sich bei meinen Fragen vielleicht was mit vorherigen deckt...


----------



## Fritzz 07 (10. Juni 2007)

Also die Lager sind in ordnung, das Bike ist so gut wie Neu ca.: 200KM ! 

Narbe hat auch kein Spiel --> Neu ! 

Hatte die Hayes erst an meinem BCR hinten 160mm Scheibe, da hat das auch wunderbar gefunzt! 

Na ja kann sein das durch die Windung und durch die 203 mm Scheibe weniger Platz ist, also das dadurch die Geräusche entstehen ...   

Scheibe ist Natürlich auch 99,9% gerichtet!   

Mein Fritzz ist nicht von der Stange ... da ich bei meinem BCR einen Rahmenbruch hatte --> Somit ist der Rahmen + Gabel (Domain), Steckachse hinten, Sattelstütze und Ahed Neu der Rest ist von meinem BCR!


----------



## buja (17. Juni 2007)

Servus Fritzzer,

habe leider heute folgendes Problem an meinem Fritzz 2006 gesehen:

Die Federungstriangel (in Fahrtrichtung auf der linken Seite) kollidiert mit der oberen Schwinge, d.h. der volle Federweg von 160mm kann gar nicht genutzt werden. Der Dämpfer könnte noch weitere 3-4mm zusammengedrückt werden, wenn die Triangel nicht vorher mit der Schwinge kollidieren würde.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem? 
Ist leicht nachzuprüfen indem man die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lässt.

Anbei zwei Fotos:








Gruß
Buja


----------



## fritzz07 (17. Juni 2007)

hoi!
japp kenne dieses problem und einige andere hier auch glaube ich!
war am wochenende in todtnau und bin etwas unsanft gelandet nach einem sprung und jetzt ist an der rahmenschwinge ein kleiner kratzer von der triangel.
werde hier mit meinem händler beim nächsten kundendienst mal sprechen.
fahre meinen dämpfer aber ziemlich hart von dem her wirds nicht so schlimm sein.
würde auch einfach mal den händler fragen

gruss benni


----------



## buja (18. Juni 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Du hast ja das 2007er Fritzz! Also ist das ein genereller Konstruktionsfehler, der jetzt schon in die zweite Modellgeneration mitgeschleppt wurde. Leider gibt's keinen Smiley der kotzt, sonst würd ich den jetzt einfügen. 

Dämpfer härter stellen ist für mich keine Lösung, weils mir sonst auf meiner Hausstrecke mit Wurzeltrail die Amalganfüllungen raussprengt.

Mal schauen ob sich noch mehr Leute hier im Forum zu dem Problem melden. 

Und ich bin mal gespannt, was Cube dazu sagt. 


Gruß
Buja


----------



## Fernal (18. Juni 2007)

Hi, also ich hatte das Problem auch. Mein Händler hat zurzeit mein Fritzz um die Strebe und den Umlenkhebel auszutauschen. Mal schauen obs dann behoben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo Freunde,

auch wenn es jetzt völlig plöd klingt, aber ich fahre ein Stereo 2007. Meine Anlenkung und auch die 3D Wippe ist in der Montage ähnlich wie bei dem Fritzz. 

Wenn ich auf www.cube-bikes.de das Frtizz aufrufe, ist die 3D Wippe völlig anders montiert. Ich vermute hier, dass die 3D Wippe falsch montiert wurde. 

Vergleicht mal auf www.cube-bikes.de die Montage in der Großansicht. 

Stellt euch mal vor, dass die 3D Wippe auf dem oben gezeigten Bild versetzt wird. So das die Halterung, die jetzt am Dämpfer häng, an den Rahmen montiert wird. Da wo das Oberrohr montiert ist, ist für die Schraube eine große Aussparung. Wenn die Wippe gedreht wird, ist die Aussparung dann da wo es jetzt schleift. Somit wäre dann mit der Aussparung genug Luft für die Sraube.


Hat das schon mal jemand versucht?


----------



## buja (18. Juni 2007)

dachte auch erst, daß es vielleicht ein Montagefehler ist. Aber nach genauem Studium aller offiziellen Fotos war gleich klar, daß das nicht der Fall ist. Beim Vergleich von Fritzz und Stereo sehe ich auch keinen Unterschied bei der Montage der 3D Wippe. Meiner Meinung nach kann die Wippe auch gar nicht falsch eingebaut werden.


----------



## Trumpf (18. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur ein Fehler bei der Produktion der 3D Umlenkhebel. Ein leicht geänderter Umlenkhebel auf der Nicht-Antriebs-Seite der Schwinge + Eine kürzere Dämpferbuchse oben auf derselben Seite könnte meiner Meinung nach das Problem beheben, falls ich mich nicht zu arg täusche. Wieso Cube das nicht behebt versteh ich nicht. Wäre selbst bei den älteren Modellen kein zu großes Problem diesen einen Umlenkhebel zu ändern. Im Moment hab auch ich nur 140 mm Federweg hinten anstatt der versprochenen 160 mm.
Im Sting Thread verkauft jemand sein Originalverpackter Sting Rahmen und der Bereich der Schwinge der durch die Konstruktion verkratzt werden kann ist extra eingepackt, wohl um nicht schon beim Transport einen Lackschaden zu produzieren. Das Problem ist also anscheinend bekannt.

Komisch finde ich auch die unterschiedlichen Schrauben für die obere Dämpferaufnahme. Bei dem letzten Fritzz Foto hier im Thread steht das Gewinde der Schraube "relativ" weit heraus. Bei meinem Fritzz ist Sie Plan mit dem Umlenkhebel. Auf der Cube Seite ist die Schraube zu kurz.


----------



## Fritzz 07 (19. Juni 2007)

mh... habe gerade mal geschaut, und keine Kratzer feststellen können, der Dämpfer war voll eingefedert !

vieleicht wurde das am 07 Model behoben ...


----------



## Datonate (19. Juni 2007)

Also ich seh das mal so, vom Konzept her is das Stereo ja nichts anderes wie das Fritzz... die Anlenkung is fast gleich.

Bei den 2007er Modellen sehen die montierten 3D Wippen gleich aus, werden aber im Winkel unterschiedlich sein...


----------



## buja (19. Juni 2007)

Ich seh das wie Du, Trumpf. 

Mit den beiden Änderungen wäre das Problem behoben. 

Das mit der zu langen Schraube an meiner Dämpferbefestigung ist mir auch schon negativ aufgefallen. Zusammengefasst: Pfusch. 

@Fernal: Wäre cool, wenn Du eine Rückmeldung gibst, was an deinem Fritzz geändert wurde.

Servus
Buja


----------



## flori828 (19. Juni 2007)

Fritzz07 der 2. schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht wurde das am 07 Model behoben ...



Nein 

Hatte das Problem (wie ihr ^^^ mit Bildern und Testmöglichkeit nachlesen könnt) zu meiner Fritzz-Zeit auch. Mir wurde der Austausch des Hinterbaus angeboten. Dauert natürlich  

Gruß


----------



## Trumpf (19. Juni 2007)

Na wenn alle Hinterbauten gleich sind und immer wieder das Problem auftritt versteh ich ja nicht was das bringen soll den zu tauschen. Gibts überhaupt ein Fritzz bei dem die Schwinge nicht schleift im eingefederten Zustand ?

Auf der anderen Seite sieht es ja eh schon sehr extrem aus wenn es mal bis zum "Anschlag" eingefedert ist.


----------



## flori828 (19. Juni 2007)

Muhahaha...Bild des Jahres 2007  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (19. Juni 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Muhahaha...Bild des Jahres 2007
> 
> Gruß




wieso? weil sein Fritzz bei ihm abends auf der couch sitzt?


----------



## Trumpf (19. Juni 2007)

"Entweder verschwindet das Bike aus dem Bett, oder ich soll gefälligst auf der Couch schlafen" .. sagte meine Frau.


----------



## 4x4 (20. Juni 2007)

Ich habe eben mal bei meinem Stereo 2007 verglichen:

Bei abgelassener Luft aus dem Dämpfer und vorsichtig bis zum
Anschlag heruntergedrück ist immer noch ca. 2 bis 3 cm Abstand zwischen 
dem Auge des Dreigelenkers (Unterkante) und der Schwinge
auf der linken Seite.
Rechts gibt`s ja durch die Asymetrie überhaupt kein Problem.
Zwischen der Dämpferverstellschraube (oben) und dem Querverbindungsrohr
der Schwinge (direkt vor dem Reifen) ist in dieser Position nur noch max. 10 mm Abstand.

Also würde da nie etwas anschlagen.
Es gibt wohl doch erhebliche Unterschiede in der Geometrie,
oder es liegt am Dämpfer.

Schrauben stehen da aber auch nicht raus.
Rechts ist eine flächenbündige Imbusverschraubung
und links ebenfalls das flächenbündige Widerlager.


----------



## bringsi (20. Juni 2007)

Auch ein schönes Fritzz... 









Mein Fritzz steht übrigens seit acht Wochen ohne Gabel beim Händler Woche für Woche muss ich mich vertrösten lassen Ohne Worte!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juni 2007)

ja , aber leider nur mit rolex abzugeben für ca. 40.000 euro. dafür ist der sattel aus rochenleder ))


----------



## Trumpf (20. Juni 2007)

Und dazu stand geschrieben, dass ein Cube Marketingmitarbeiter mit seinem guten Freund dem Uhrenverkäufer das Rolex-Fritzz aus einer Bierlaune heraus realisiert haben. 
Bierlaune ist dann wohl gleichzusetzen mit Schnapsidee, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass jemand mit dem Fritzz rumfährt und dabei gleichzeitig seine Rolex anhat. 

Das war übrigends derselbe Marketingtyp der in einem anderen Artikel die Lieferengpässe von Cube auf die zum Teil unseriösen Hersteller in Asien geschoben hat. Das ist natürlich leicht das jemand anderem in dier Schuhe zu schieben.

Und das es ihm lieber gewesen wäre in Deutschland zu produzieren. Wer zwingt Cube in Asien zu produzieren ? Die deutsche Wirtschaft könnte es doch bestimmt vertragen wenn ein paar neue Mitarbeiter eingestellt werden und ich würd auch gern 200 Euro mehr bezahlen für einen in Deutschland hergestellten Rahmen, der dann womöglich ohne komische Toleranzen und Umlenkhebel die an der Schwinge anstossen hergestellt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (20. Juni 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Schrauben stehen da aber auch nicht raus.
> Rechts ist eine flächenbündige Imbusverschraubung
> und links ebenfalls das flächenbündige Widerlager.



Ja, kann ich bestätigen, ist bei mir auch so!


----------



## Brausa (20. Juni 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> "Entweder verschwindet das Bike aus dem Bett, oder ich soll gefälligst auf der Couch schlafen" .. sagte meine Frau.



LOL, so schlimm wars bei mir bisher noch nicht.....


----------



## Fernal (22. Juni 2007)

So, hab das Fritzz seit heute wieder. Gabel wurde auf U-turn umgebaut und funktioniert echt prima, absolut kein vergleich zur 2-Step. Sie spricht super an, raucht nicht so durch den Federweg und sagt nicht herum. Die hinterbau schwinge wurde auch ausgewechselt. Hier hat CUBE die schweistnaht etwas abgeflext damit es besser passt. Leider sind es aber immer noch 3-4 mm wenn die beiden Streben sich berühren. Ich hab es aber nicht geschafft den Dämpfer soweit zu komprimieren auf meiner heutigen Runde, höchste Drophöhe warn 50cm und da waren noch insgesamt 10mm Hub bis zum Anschlag. Am besten wäre es wenn CUBE die linke Umlenkwippe überarbeitet, weil bei dem Preis will ich schon 100% Funktion.


----------



## Datonate (22. Juni 2007)

Ja aber entschuldigung, das sieht doch immernoch so aus, als wenn die linke Seite der 3D Wippe auf der Schwinge aufsitzt.

Rechts ist doch viel mehr Platz wie links... oder sieht das nur durch den Winkel des Fotos so komisch aus?


----------



## Trumpf (22. Juni 2007)

100 % Funktion am Hinterbau wäre schön, aber ich bin mir gar nicht sicher ob dadurch nicht ein anderes Problem zu Tage kommt. Der Umwerfer schlägt dann womöglich an die Kettenstrebe. Wenn ich den Hinterbau bis zu dem "Anschlag" komprimiere, dann ist der Umwerfer kurz davor unten an der Kettenstrebe anzustossen. Ich glaube auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt ist es ziemlich eng dann.
Also ich glaube dann ist es besser den Dämpfer so einzustellen dass er nicht bis zu dem "Anschlag" kommt anstatt eine abgeschleifte Schwinge zu haben und dafür einen verbogenen Umwerfer. Ich kanns zwar nicht wirklich bestätigen dass er dann anstösst, eben wegen dem Anschlag, aber es sieht echt eng aus. 
Kann jemand sein Fritzz ganz durchdrücken ohne links am Umlenkhebel zu schleifen... und wird der Umwerfer dann dagegengedrückt ??

Fänd ich spannend zu erfahren


----------



## E=MC² (22. Juni 2007)

Nein da sitzt nix auf. Ist bei Stereo auch so, dass die Wippe asymmetrisch ist. Schau mal auf der Cube-Homepage das Fritzz an, ich denke da wirds klar; Die sind weiter unten miteinander verbunden.


----------



## Fernal (22. Juni 2007)

Also wie Detonate nochmal wunderbar festgestellt hat,  die ganze Konstruktion schlägt an der linken Wippe nach wie vor an, nur das dies jetzt 3mm später als vorher passiert. Bei der rechten Wippe gibt es das Problem nicht, da diese Asymetrisch ist, was wiederrum bei der linken halt nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Datonate (22. Juni 2007)

LOL? Und du hast darauf jetzt wie lange gewartet?...


----------



## Fernal (22. Juni 2007)

Seit ende März, hm schon schwach von Cube wenn ich mir das so mal durch den Kopf gehn lasse.


----------



## Datonate (23. Juni 2007)

Und ich bin am überlegen, ob ich jetzt das Stereo 2007 einfahre, teste wie weit ich gehen kann und dann auf das Fritz 2007 umsteige...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRANZZ (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo Fritzzer,

So! Endlich hab ich es mal geschaft mich anzumelden. 
Habe mein Fritzz Louise im Nov 06 bestellt, und es sollte im März kommen.
Vor zwei Wochen ist es dann gekommen.
Mit U-Turn und Swinger 06, aber sonst alles wie von Cube angegeben!!!!!
Ich muß sagen, ein GEILES Bike.
Bilder kommen noch......

Da FRANZZ


----------



## ändru__ (28. Juni 2007)

@ Franzz

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!! In der Ausführung ist meins auch letzten Monat geliefer worden. 
Was für ne Kurbel haste denn drauf? 
Bei mir (und vielen Anderen) wurde leider keine Diabolus sondern ne Atlas verbaut. Hab jetzt festgestellt dass Cube dafür die Rahmen leicht verändern (fräsen) musste. Das Innenlager hat nämlich nicht mehr 83mm sondern nur 73mm.  
Auch der Hinterbau ist jetzt im Vergleich zum 06er Fritzz ne Ecke schmaler. 
Finde eigentlich schon, dass man seine Kunden über solche Änderungen wenigstens mal informieren könnte. 
Oder wie seht Ihr das?

Grüße 
Ädnru


----------



## Trumpf (28. Juni 2007)

ändru schrieb:


> Bei mir (und vielen Anderen) wurde leider keine Diabolus sondern ne Atlas verbaut. Hab jetzt festgestellt dass Cube dafür die Rahmen leicht verändern (fräsen) musste. Das Innenlager hat nämlich nicht mehr 83mm sondern nur 73mm.
> Auch der Hinterbau ist jetzt im Vergleich zum 06er Fritzz ne Ecke schmaler.



Nee, oder ?!   
Habt ihr dann jetzt wenigstens die versprochenen 160mm Federweg am Heck ?


----------



## FRANZZ (28. Juni 2007)

@ ändru

Danke für die Glückwünsche, hätte schon gedacht ich bin der Letzte.

Also ich habe die Diabolus drauf. ABER: ein 73 mm Innenlager und einen 135 mm Hinterbau!!! 

Hast recht, solche Änderungen müßten schon bekannt gegeben werden, aber die sagen doch nie was!!!!!!!
Eigentlich kann man darüber nur noch lachen 

Aber macht nichts, das Bike fährt sich (trotzdem) toll und jetzt hat man auch mehr Auswahl bei (leichtern) Kurbeln  
Da wären gute 500 gr. zur z.B. XTR drin.
Aber ob ich das will!!!

Gruß da FRANZZ


----------



## 4x4 (28. Juni 2007)

Wie Heck noch schmaler?
Dann schlägt die Umlenkwippe beim Einfedern doch erst recht an


----------



## FRANZZ (28. Juni 2007)

@ Trumpf

Und ich dachte schon wie messen die bei Cube den Federweg:

Habe gestern den Hinterbau neu eingestellt.
Und beim max. Federweg messen ( Sattel bis Nabe) habe ich nur ca 14cm gemessen. 
Das sind ca 13 % weniger!!!!!!!! 

RS sagt 5% seien normal.


----------



## FRANZZ (28. Juni 2007)

@ 4x4

Da geht nichts an, die Streben sind dem Entsprechend ausgespart.

Das würde ja gerade noch abgehen.


----------



## Trumpf (28. Juni 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> @ ändru
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche, hätte schon gedacht ich bin der Letzte.
> 
> ...



Das ist aber nicht euer Ernst, oder ?
Und du bist dir sicher dass es ein Fritzz ist ? Nicht ein Stereo mit einem Fritzz Aufkleber ? Also lachen könnt ich darüber nicht.
Das ist ja wie OEM Ware. Ohne Handbuch und Verpackung. Aber dafür dranbasteln was grad in der Werkstatt rumliegt.


----------



## numinisflo (28. Juni 2007)

Das hört sich ja alles nach einem schlechten Witz an hier. Nicht zu fassen was da passiert, bzw. was für gravierende Änderungen diese Firma einfach mal so vornimmt. Komplett andere Kurbel, Innenlagergehäusebreite verändert, Hinterbraubreite verändert, kann ja wohl nicht Ernst gemeint sein.

Da würde ich an eurer Stelle mal ganz gehörig auf die Barrikaden gehen, vor allem wenn ich so extrem lange auf ein Fahrrad warten müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzz 07 (28. Juni 2007)

Mh...    


Mit dem Innenlager stimmt ist wirklich nur 73mm   

und der hinterbau mist 135mm


----------



## Datonate (28. Juni 2007)

Fritzz 07 schrieb:


> Mh...
> und der hinterbau mist 135mm




Was meinst du mit 135mm, den Federweg *dummfrag?!


----------



## Trumpf (28. Juni 2007)

Steckachsenbreite. 
Eigentlich ist am Fritzz hinten eine 150mm lange 12mm breite Maxle Steckachse. Sollte auf jedenfall sein...


----------



## Datonate (28. Juni 2007)

Achso... naja, komisch is das allemale... liegt das polnische zusammenbauverhalten an den Lieferschwierigkeiten?


----------



## Trumpf (28. Juni 2007)

Naja, also mir fällt da nix mehr zu ein. 
Das gibt dem Spruch des Cube Marketing typen der die Lieferengpässe von Cube auf unseriöse Asiaten schiebt eine ganz neue Note. 
Oder macht Asien jetzt auch noch die Endmontage für Cube und Cube schickt die ungeöffnet weiter an die Händler ? Ihr müsstet doch irgendeine Info bekommen wenn anstatt einem Cube Fritzz irgendwas ganz anderes kommt was mit dem Konzept des Fritzz irgendwie kaum was zu tun hat. Oder für wie blöd werden Kunden eigentlich gehalten wenn man euch sowas zusammengeschraubtes schickt. 

Also ganz ehrlich, das ist super unprofessionell und geht meiner Meinung nach schon fast in Richtung Betrug oder arglistige Täuschung.


----------



## FRANZZ (28. Juni 2007)

Also ich werde morgen mal mit den Typen von Cube tel. 
Mal sehn welche Ausreden sie haben  

Könnte mir mal wer sagen wie Ihr den Federweg messt?

Also ich von Sattel bis zur Nabe!!!!!!!
Und da kommt 140 mm raus  

Das mit dem lachen war ja nicht erst gemeint!! Erst die 2Step, dann die Kurbel, dann den Lenker( ich habe Gott sei Dank einen Vector DH), und jetzt das ............
Wie gehts weiter??? Was kommt dann????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRANZZ (28. Juni 2007)

@ Trumpf

Ja mein purer Ernst. 

Die haben wohl den Hauptrahmen vom Fritzz und den Hinterbau von Stereo verbaut


----------



## Trumpf (28. Juni 2007)

Du meinst den, offensichtlich in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion, von 83mm auf 73mm kastrierten Hauptrahmen vom Fritzz.


----------



## FRANZZ (28. Juni 2007)

Ja offensichtlich!!!

Für eine Radlfirma wird es wohl kein Problem sein.

Die haben ja die Werkzeuge


----------



## Fernal (28. Juni 2007)

ich will Bilder von diesem neuen Krimi 

Ich frag mich eh schon wie man soviel Mist verzapfen kann. So ein Kolissions-Problem am Hinterbau sollte doch eigentlich schon in der Entwicklung auffallen. Ingeneure sind doch studierte Leute wenn ich mich nicht täusch. Und hier an der Uni geht ja auch nicht immer alles 100%.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,

alter Schwede ... ich bin sprachlos.
Wie kann man denn bitteschön so dreist sein und ein Bike mit vollkommen anderen technischen Daten und Parts verkaufen?
Die Diskussion um die Lyric mal aussen vorgenommen, aber immer noch den 2006er Dämpfer zu verbauen, die Innelager- und Hinterbaubreite zu reduzieren und eine komplett anders situierte Kurbel zu verbauen würde bei mir die ein oder andere Halsschlagader vor Wut zum Platzen bringen.
Ich bestelle doch keinen Passat und kriege einen Golf geliefert, nur weil da auch VW drauf steht (nur als Beispiel).

Ich hoffe ihr (die ihr heuer eure Bikes geliefert bekommen habt) habt schon dementsprechende Mails und Telefonate in die Wege geleitet.
Denn solch gravierenden technischen Änderungen in die Wege zu leiten ohne dem Kunden was davon zu sagen halte ich schlicht weg für eine derbe Verarsche seitens Cube ... sorry (und einige hier kennen meinen Einstellung gegenüber der Firma recht gut), aber das geht so nicht weiter .... und wenn ich mir dann noch die Storie über die "gefaketen" 160mm FW durchlese, da krieg ich einen Agress sondersgleichen.


Gruss

Alex


----------



## FRANZZ (30. Juni 2007)

Serwas.

Als es handelt sich nicht um einen Stereo Hinterbau, sondern um einen Fritzz Hinterbau. Der Stereo ist viel dünner von den Rohren.

Und zu dem "anderen Maßen" Statt 83mm nur 73mm und statt 150mm nur 135mm:

Cube hat auf Ihrer Internet Seite nur eine Maßangabe beim Tretlager und im Prospekt garkeine!!!!
Und im Prospekt steht auch: "Irrtümer und technische Änderungen vorbehalten". Letzte Seite ganz unten!! 

Und Fusion hat beim Whiplash, daß hat 25mm mehr Federweg, auch 73mm und 135mm!!!
Evtl ist es ja für diese Klasse, ("LeichtFreerider" laut der Zeitschrift FREERIDE), besser, bzw leichter!!

Werde am Montag mit den Jungs von Cube tel.!

Ach ja: Bilder kommen noch


Gruß da FRANZZ


----------



## Datonate (30. Juni 2007)

Also was hat den das FRITZZ jetzt wirklich an Federweg? Sind es am Dämpfer tatsächlich die 160 mm oder weniger? 

Ich meine, dass Stereo ist ja vom Gerüst her fast ähnlich und von der Anlenkung gleich. lohnen die 20mm mehr Federweg?


----------



## Trumpf (30. Juni 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Serwas.
> 
> Als es handelt sich nicht um einen Stereo Hinterbau, sondern um einen Fritzz Hinterbau. Der Stereo ist viel dünner von den Rohren.
> 
> ...



Das nimmst du als "technische Änderung" hin ? Ein Fritzz Hinterbau kann es nicht sein. Ich würd sterben für Fotos von diesem Hinterbau.. gerne auch ein Stereo Hinterbau dazu.
Am Fritzz Hinterbau sollte eine 150mm lange, 12mm breite Steckachse für mehr Steifigkeit sorgen. Wenn es jetzt nur eine normale 135mm Schnellspanner Achse hat dann ist die versprochene Steifigkeit im Hinterbau nicht da. Mit dem Federweg hat das gar nix zu tun. Der Fritzz Hinterbau hat wegen dieser Achse kein offenes Ausfallende wie jedes andere Bike, sondern ein geschlossenes durch dass die Steckachse durchgeschoben wird.
Die versprochenen 160mm Federweg können auch nicht erreicht werden da die Schwinge vorher an den Umlenkhebel stößt. (seit 2006) Das hat nix mit der Innenlagerbreite oder Nabenbreite hinten zu tun. Das könnte relativ leicht aus der Welt geschafft werden indem man einen anderen Umlenkhebel auf der linken Seite verbaut, der an einem Ende näher an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme ist und dazu einen kürzere Dämpferbuchse auf diesser Seite.
Die stabilste Kurbel (Diabolus) wird auch nicht mehr verbaut, da es diese Kurbel eben nur für 83mm Innenlager gibt.
Aber wenn ihr euch mit dem Möchtegern Fritzz zufrieden gebt ist das bestimmt super.. für Cube. Die sich so langsam mal umbenennen könnten von Cube in Egg. Aber das gibt dann womöglich Ärger mit Ferrero.


----------



## FRANZZ (30. Juni 2007)

Also hier die Fotos:


----------



## Trumpf (30. Juni 2007)

Hmm, seltsam. Es sieht tatsächlich nach einem Fritzz Hinterbau mit der Steckachsenaufnahme aus. Dann versteh ich das auch nicht mehr wieso Cube das gemacht hat. Vielleicht gibt es einfach keine 150mm Nabe von Ringle. 

Auf der Website ist auf jedenfall noch das 83mm Innenlager eingebaut. Und da hat es auch noch eine DT Swiss Nabe hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRANZZ (30. Juni 2007)

Serwas.

Ich habe die Louise Ausstattung.
Und da sind DTSwiss Naben verbaut, die gibts in 135mm und 150mm.

Und dir Diabolus gibts auch in 73mm

Gruß da FRANZZ


----------



## Datonate (30. Juni 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Die versprochenen 160mm Federweg können auch nicht erreicht werden da die Schwinge vorher an den Umlenkhebel stößt. (seit 2006) Das hat nix mit der Innenlagerbreite oder Nabenbreite hinten zu tun.



Wie, seit 2006?


----------



## fritzz07 (30. Juni 2007)

hoi fritzzer!

habe gerade mal bei mir nachgemessen.
also ich habe die diabolus kurbel und das innenlager ist 83mm breit. passt also!
dann habe ich hinten eine dtswiss 340 nabe die 150mm lang ist, sowie eine 150mm lange maxle steckachse von rs ! passt also auch.
wenn ich das hier so höre bin ich überrascht von der produktvielfalt des fritzz´s!.
wenn sie jetzt anrufen bekommen sie statt des 83 mm breiten innenlager nicht 83mm, nicht 80 nein sie bekommen 70mm Innenlagerbreite! ist das nicht der wahnsinn! und wenn sie gleich mit ec karte bezahlen bekommen sie noch einen stereo hinterbau in fritzz lakierung mit 135mm steckachsenbreite gratis dazu!......
...naja ich kann über mein fritzz nicht klagen aber des was ich hier hör ist schon heftig teilweise!


----------



## tutterchen (30. Juni 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Also hier die Fotos:



wie hast du denn das mit der "bull" dose gemacht, dämpfer ausgebaut ?


----------



## ändru__ (30. Juni 2007)

Guten Abend.

So, ich hab jetzt mal meinen ganzen Ärger über mein Fritzz zu Papier gebracht. Hoffe ich bekomme darauf auch ne Antwort von Cube.
Jetzt aber mein Problem:
Wohin kann ich meinen Brief schicken?? Hab auf der Cube-Seite nur ne Postanschrift unter Impressum gefunden. Aber da steht nix von cube-bikes oder so. Oder sollte sich hinter dieser FVV GmbH & Co. KG tatsächlich cube verbergen?   Bin verwirrt.......

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Antwort parat?!?

Ändru


----------



## Datonate (30. Juni 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine eMail ...


----------



## flyingstereo (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

schaust du hier http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Cube-International_id_11781_.htm

Unter Italien,Ö und CH das ist die deutsche Adresse....

greetz


----------



## FRANZZ (30. Juni 2007)

@ tutterchen

Man kaufe einen Red Bull trinke ihn aus und verzichte aufs Pfand.
Dann schneidet man zuerst den Boden und dann den Deckel ab.
usw..... 

Nein habe den Dämpfer nicht ausgebaut!!!

Brauchst bloß ein Doppelseitiges Klebeband!!!

Schaut coooool aus, gell


----------



## Datonate (30. Juni 2007)

Aber, was passiert wenn du eintauchst oder geht die Dose nur über den Dämpferkörper und nicht über den Kolben als Schutz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (1. Juli 2007)

Das mit dem 73mm Tretlagergehäuse finde ich für ein Enduro gut. Wie du schreibst haben auch die meisten (leicht)-Freerider dieses Maß. Für mich war das damals das ausschlaggebende Argument gegen das Fritzz, da die Diabolus mal eben 400g schwerer ist als eine XT-Kurbel, obwohl die XT-Kurbel selbst für den Bikepark vollkommen reicht (vielleicht mal von Profis abgesehen)....
Die Hinterachsbreite muss jeder für sich beurteilen. Allerdings dürfte man bei der 150mm Version leichter mit den Schuhen an den Kettenstreben streifen...


----------



## FRANZZ (1. Juli 2007)

@ Datonate


Die ehemalige Red Bull Dose geht nur über den Dämpferkörper. 

Ist kein Schutz für den Dämpfer, nur Optik


Gruß 

da FRANZZ


----------



## buja (2. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand Probleme mit dem Lager, an dem die Umlekung (Triangel) am Rahmen montiert ist?

Meins hat seit dem letzten Wochenende 1 mm Spiel, und das nachdem der Fritzz erst seit 2 Monaten im Einsatz ist.

Gibt's auch noch mehr Erfahrungen wegen dem Problem der Kollision der Umlenkung mit der Schwinge? Wie erwartet hat Cube zu dem Thema nur mitgeteilt, daß ich mich an meinen Händler wenden soll, d.h. meine Frage, ob das Thema bekannt ist, wurde nicht mal beantwortet.

Auch ein hier im Forum gezeigter Umbau des Hinterbaus hat das Problem anscheinend nicht gelöst, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Trumpf (2. Juli 2007)

buja schrieb:


> Hat jemand Probleme mit dem Lager, an dem die Umlekung (Triangel) am Rahmen montiert ist?
> 
> Meins hat seit dem letzten Wochenende 1 mm Spiel, und das nachdem der Fritzz erst seit 2 Monaten im Einsatz ist.
> 
> ...



Unter anderem hatte Ich Probleme mit diesen Lagern. Eben genau da wo die Triangel am Rahmen montiert sind. Wenn das Bike auf dem Boden steht und du ziehst es leicht am Sattel hoch dann hat man sofort gemerkt das was nicht stimmt.  
Das ist ein Garantiefall und muss beim Händler repariert werden.


----------



## FRANZZ (2. Juli 2007)

Serwas Fritzzer

In der ersten Ausgabe der Freeride haben sie doch ein Fritzz getestet.
Da haben sie doch geschrieben, den 90mm Vorbau gegen einen 50mm auszutauschen.
Soll das Fahrverhalten, abwärts, um "Welten" besser machen.

Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert?

Wie ist es dann mit dem rauffahren??
Und stimmt dann auch diese Behauptung??

Gruß da FRANZZ


----------



## Fernal (2. Juli 2007)

So ich hab jetzt mal gemessen wieviel Federweg ich hinten habe und komme auf derzeit 15 cm bis der Rahmen anschlägt, der Dämpfer hat dann noch 
4-5mm Hub bis er den Gummiering abwirft und der Umwerfer hat auf dem kleinen Ritzel noch 6mm Platz. Es wäre ja immer noch super wenn sich cube hier mal melden würde und sagen was sie machen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2007)

Ich würde mich hier auf gar keinen Fall auf den Internetsupport verlassen, sondern von meinem Recht als Kunden gebrauch machen und mich entweder zu meinem Händler begeben oder es bei Cube direkt versuchen!


----------



## ändru__ (2. Juli 2007)

Servus!

So, hab mich heute endlich mal dran begeben meinen Dämpfer richtig einzustellen. So richtig gut zugänglich ist die SPV-Kammer zur Volumen-Regulierung ja nun wirklich nicht. 
Dabei hab ich dann auch mal zum Test die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und den Hinterbau komplett zusammengedrückt.
Also bei mir schlägt da jetzt nirgends was an. Haben die Änderungen von Cube am Hinterbau vielleicht tatsächlich was gebracht?!
Oder hab ich das eigentliche Problem einfach nur nicht richtig geblickt??
Hab mal zwei Fotos gemacht. Stehen in meinem Foto-Album. Habs leider nicht geschafft die Bilder direkt hochzuladen. 

Gruß,

Ändru


----------



## Fernal (2. Juli 2007)

Bei dir wurde halt alles beseitigt was im Weg war. Ansonsten hast du auch andere Lagerschrauben wie ich.


----------



## buja (2. Juli 2007)

ändru schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> So, hab mich heute endlich mal dran begeben meinen Dämpfer richtig einzustellen. So richtig gut zugänglich ist die SPV-Kammer zur Volumen-Regulierung ja nun wirklich nicht.
> Dabei hab ich dann auch mal zum Test die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und den Hinterbau komplett zusammengedrückt.
> ...



ja, genauso mag ich's auch haben, da kollidiert nix ! wie lange musstest Du auf den Umbau warten?


----------



## ändru__ (3. Juli 2007)

Moin buja.

Das ist kein Umbau. Habe das Rad so (vor vier Wochen) bekommen. Hatte ja schon geschrieben dass cube beim Fritzz das ein oder andere geändert hat. Da war ich eigentlich nicht so begeistert von, aber wengistens haben die aktuellen Modelle den vollen Federweg!


----------



## FRANZZ (4. Juli 2007)

@Fernal

Wegen dem Federweg.

Ich komme auf 14 cm.

Habe heute mit Cube tel. (Technik Support)

Sie haben bei anderen Fritzz`s zwischen 145cm und 150cm gemessen.

Sie konnten mir aber auch nicht sagen wieso nicht 160cm.

Und zu meinen Tretlagen- und Nabenmaßen (73mm und 135mm siehe Bild oben). Haben Sie gesagt "Da war wohl das oder das andere Teil nicht lieferbar!!!

Gruß 


da FRANZZ


----------



## ändru__ (4. Juli 2007)

Na das is ja mal ne tolle Aussage. 
Ich als Kunde bestelle also quasi nur den Rahmen, und an Teilen wird dann das verbaut, was grade griffbereit liegt oder wie. Was isn das bitte für ne Geschäftspolitik?  

Aber was anderes:
Ich hab bei meiner Lyrik schon deutlich spürbares Spiel in den Stand- bzw. Tauchrohren. Finde das ist nach vier Wochen noch ein bisschen früh oder? Hat jemand Ähnliches an seiner Gabel feststellen können? Und kann das vom Service beseitigt werden?


----------



## FRANZZ (4. Juli 2007)

Es sind ja die richtigen Teile verbaut, halt nur nicht mit den richtigen Maßen. 
Aber das macht mir jetzt auch nichts mehr aus. 

Habe gerade nochmal nachgemessen. 

Komme jetzt auf 150cm, habe wohl beim letzten Mal nicht die ganze Luft aus der SPV-Kammer gelassen.

Wegen der Lyrik:

Habe auch ein deutliches Spiel, sowohl mit 160cm und 115cm.

Werde morgen mal nachfragen!!!

Gruß da FRANZZ


----------



## - H - K - P - (4. Juli 2007)

hallo,

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier her gehört, aber das mit dem Federweg kommt öfters vor nicht nur bei Cube. Weil die meisten Hersteller den Erechneten federweg angeben. Dämpferhub x Übersetzungsverhältnis ergeben den Federweg. Aber durch die Hinterbau Kinematik kann dieses positiv wie auch negativ von dem erechneten Wert abweichen.


----------



## FRANZZ (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo Fritzzer

Jetzt mal was Anderes:

Hat jemand von euch eine Kettenführung für zwei Kettenblätter (22 und 32)
an seinem Fritzz verbaut??? Für das 44er habe ich mir schon einen Bashring aus Carbon gebaut.

Von welchen Hersteller ist die??

Paßt diese trotz des E-Typ Umwerfer?

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buja (4. Juli 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob es hier her gehört, aber das mit dem Federweg kommt öfters vor nicht nur bei Cube. Weil die meisten Hersteller den Erechneten federweg angeben. Dämpferhub x Übersetzungsverhältnis ergeben den Federweg. Aber durch die Hinterbau Kinematik kann dieses positiv wie auch negativ von dem erechneten Wert abweichen.




beim fritzz liegt das problem aber nicht an der kinematik. die 160mm stehen bei mir nicht zur Verfügung, weil 2 Hinterbauteile bei ca. 150 - 155mm miteinander kollidieren. anscheinend wurde dies jetzt bei den bikes der neuesten generation behoben und die alten muß cube auf kulanz umbauen. ehh - hoffe ich.


----------



## buja (4. Juli 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Hallo Fritzzer
> 
> Jetzt mal was Anderes:
> 
> ...



Servus FRANZZ,

ich hab eine Kettenführung von TRUVATIV drauf und den Bashring von Race-Face. Beim Einbau muß man auf die untere Strebe aufpassen. Mit dem Umwerfer gibt's bei mir keine Probleme.

Gruß
da Buja


----------



## FRANZZ (4. Juli 2007)

Serwas baju

Danke Dir 

Kannst man noch sagen welche genau???

Gruaß

da FRANZZ


----------



## fritzz07 (4. Juli 2007)

auf die diskussion mit dem federweg hätte ich auch noch ne antwort.
und zwar gibts nen bottom out dämpfer. d.h. je mehr federweg genutzt wird
um so progressiver wird der dämpfer, d.h. auch dass er "nicht" durchschlagen kann. und weil bei mir nur ein bissle fehlt. habe ich dies beim händler veranlasst. er frägt aber nochmal nach bei cube und gibt bescheid!
bin mal gespannt aber ich vertrau meim händler, der ist sehr kompetent!.
ne echt jetzt !  !!!
geb dann wieder bescheid. und effektiver federweg habe ich mehr als 160 mm !
gruss


----------



## buja (4. Juli 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Serwas baju
> 
> Danke Dir
> 
> ...




baju ?

heiße ja eigentlich buja, aber ich nehm mal an, du meintest bajuware, dann passt's wieder.

Truvativ - Shiftguide XR Kettenführung

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...vativ-Shiftguide-XR-Kettenfuehrung::2466.html

servas


----------



## FRANZZ (5. Juli 2007)

@ buja

Oh sorry.

Danke. Habe sie mir angesehen und mir nur die Führungsrolle bestellt.
Das "Leitblech" mache ich mir aus Carbon.
WIrd zwar ein bischen Arbeit bis ich die richtige Position habe, aber das geht schon.

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Juli 2007)

@Franzz: Wie du ja sicher weisst fahre ich auch die Truvativ Shiftguide an meinem Fritzz ... funktioniert einwandfrei und hat auch bei der Montage keinerlei Schwierigkeiten gemacht.
Die Funktion und der Preis stehen in einem sehr guten Verhältnis zu einander.
Und wenn du wissen willst wie die Führung rüberkommt mit einer Carbongrundplatte ... dann schaue doch nochmal in meine Galerie und werfe einen genaueren Blick auf meinen Hobel....


Zu der Diskussion mit den Hinterbauten, der unterschiedlichen Kurbeln und dergleichen:
Ich habe heute morgen mit meinem Händler ein Gespräch geführt, nachdem er mit Cube telefoniert hatte. Bezüglich den 135er Hinterbauten hat Cube 2008 vor das Fritzz etwas leichter zu bauen, bei gleichen Steifigkeitswerten. Die Charge die jetzt rausgegangen ist sollte eigentlich erst nach der EBike 2007 rausgehen.
Da einige Fritzz ja gerne als Freerider (ich mache da bei mir bekanntermaßen keine Ausnahme wie ihr wisst) aufgebaut haben und auch dementsprechend fahren versucht Cube somit den Einsatzbereich für das Bike klarer zu definieren.
Für "noch härtere Sachen" kommt was anderes ... aber lasst euch überraschen 
(Ich bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen ...)

Nicht mehr lange und dann wird es, denke und hoffe ich, auch wieder einige Bilder von meiner Seite aus geben.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## FRANZZ (5. Juli 2007)

@ Bonzei1982

Habe mir die Fotos gerade angesehen!!

Cool es Bike.
Einsatzbereich klar definiert!

Aber was ich nicht verstehe, warum baut Truvativ eine Kettenführung, die oben auch noch eine Führung hat. Das übernimmt doch der Umwerfer.

Zu den Hinterbau:

Ich habe ja auch so einen "späten 2007" Jahrgang (73mm und 135mm).
Wenn das Cube sagt dann bin ich wieder glücklich!!!
Hätte schon gedacht ich habe eine "Restbestand-Bike".

Nochmals Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wann bist Du auf der EuroBike? Do. Fr. Sa. oder vielleicht am überfüllten Sa.?

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juli 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> @ Bonzei1982
> 
> Habe mir die Fotos gerade angesehen!!
> 
> ...




Die Kette kann (muss nicht) immer noch oben über den Bashguard springen wenn sie ihren schkechten Tag hat und es ordentlich rüttelt.
Von daher die obere Führung.

Danke für dein Statement bzgl. meinem Bike. Jupp, der Einsatzbereich ist klar definiert.

Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl leider nicht auf die Eurobike können.
Von daher bitte ich euch alles so viel Infos wie möglich von den kommenden Bikes zusammenzutragen und hier (oder in einem EBike Thread) zu posten.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRANZZ (6. Juli 2007)

Serwas Fritzzer

Schaut euch mal die Kurbeln an: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-FRITZZ-ein-...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

       

Gruß 

da FRANZZ


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juli 2007)

Hi Franzz,

die XT ist doch eine klasse Kurbel. Leicht und steif in einem.
Jedoch auch nicht original (laut Artikelbeschreibung) an dem Bike verbaut.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## FRANZZ (6. Juli 2007)

Serwas Bonzai

Find ich ja auch, das die XT eine super Kurbel ist.

Ich lache ja über die "Herstellerfirma" äh die "Zusammenbaufirma"

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juli 2007)

Hehe, kann man u.U. durchaus machen ...

Jedoch ist ein Swinger und kein X4 in dem Bike verbaut ... da sollte der Verkäufer nochmal die Artikelbeschreibung überarbeiten.


----------



## S-Master-Lier (7. Juli 2007)

Servus Alex verkaufst du nicht zuverlich dein Fox DHX 3.0 200/57 Dämpfer?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Juli 2007)

S-Master-Lier schrieb:


> Servus Alex verkaufst du nicht zuverlich dein Fox DHX 3.0 200/57 Dämpfer?



Hi,

Warum sollte ich?
Aber meinen Manitou Metel kannst du haben.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRANZZ (31. Juli 2007)

@ Bonzai1982

So, alle versuche mit der Carbonplatte fehlgeschlagen. LEIDER!!!!!!!!

Das 2mm Material ist zu dünn, müßte da einen Winkel dazu laminieren und das 4mm Material ist zu dick. Da stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht mehr und die linke Kurbel hat dann an der obern Rahmenstrebe noch weniger Platz.

Auf alle Fälle habe ich mit eine Truvativ Shiftguide ersteigert und soll diese Woche kommen.

Gruß da FRANZZ


----------



## bringsi (3. August 2007)

Hallo Fritzzer, 

mich würde mal interessieren ob es noch jemanden gibt der ein funktionierende *Lyrik 2-Step Air *hat! Oder sind inzwischen alle auf *U-Turn* oder *Solo Air *umgerüstet worden? 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## FRANZZ (2. September 2007)

Hallo Fritzzer

Habe zur Zeit die Big Betty montiert.

Bin am überlegen ob ich den Nobby Nic 2.4 trible kaufen soll, wegen dem Gewicht

Hat jemand schon erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Gruß da FRANZZ


----------



## sniper69 (2. September 2007)

bringsi schrieb:


> Hallo Fritzzer,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren ob es noch jemanden gibt der ein funktionierende *Lyrik 2-Step Air *hat! Oder sind inzwischen alle auf *U-Turn* oder *Solo Air *umgerüstet worden?
> 
> ...



Hallo Bringsi,

mein Fritzz wurde schon mit U-Turn ausgeliefert, da von Cube keine 2-Step mehr verbaut wurden


----------



## fatz (3. September 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich den Nobby Nic 2.4 trible kaufen soll, wegen dem Gewicht


hab den 2.25er auf meinem touren-lrs von meinem stereo. fuer vorn ziemlich kagge. wenn du
auf einer forststrasse mal 30 faehrst schwimmt er wie die sau. hinten geht's so, aber der grip
ist nicht so der hammer. fahr zur zeit fast nur noch mit dem fetten albert.
gruss,
auch da franz


----------



## buja (3. September 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Hallo Fritzzer
> 
> Habe zur Zeit die Big Betty montiert.
> 
> ...



In meinem zugegebenermassen kranken Hirn hat sich dieser Satz gebildet:

Habe mir einen Offroad-Jeep gekauft und überlege ob ich mir 15-Zoll-Felgen mit Niederquerschnittreifen kaufen soll, wegen dem Gewicht.

Fahre auch die dicke Betty und meine Kumpels hatten früher den Nobby Nic 2.4. Jetzt haben die sich sogar den Al Mighty aufgezogen und staunen über den Unterschied. Natürlich auch beim Gewicht, der wiegt ja fast 1 kg/Reifen. Also ich steh auf Grip und Durchschlagschutz, und das hast du mit der BB. Wir fahren halt viel Trail (verwurzelt und verblockt), zwischendrin kleinere drops. Für jemanden der nur auf Forstrassen unterwegs ist reicht auch der NN.

Aber zu Zeit kann ich ja nicht mal fahren,mein Fritzz sollte einen neuen Hinterbau bekommen und dabei wurde festgestellt, daß die Kugellager der 3D-Wippen-Aufhängung komplett zerstört waren. Die äußeren Hülsen der Kugellager waren teilweise gebrochen und steckten im Rahmen fest. Eigentlich hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf Cube, mir scheint im Segment Enduro/Freeride haben die nicht viel Ahnung. Wurde wohl von den guten Bewertungen geblendet. Auf der Eurobike waren 2 Fritzz (schwarz und Leopard-Style: ich kotze!) und beide hatten immer noch den alten Hinterbau, bei dem die 3D-Wippe ab ca. 153mm Federweg mit der Schwinge kollidiert. Einfach nur schlecht!


----------



## Datonate (3. September 2007)

hmmm das mit der Wippe is natürlich bedauerlich... Ich dachte, neben der "tollen" neuen Farbe hätten sie das Prob mit der Wippe hinbekommen.


----------



## FRANZZ (3. September 2007)

Serwas,

Danke wegen der Antworten!!! 

Ich bleibe bei den BB`s. Fahre ja keine Forstautobahnen 

Und das war ja auch nur eine Frage ob jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht hat. Und ich wollt nicht wissen wie man bei einem Jeep Benzin spart 

Und zur 3D Wippe: Das Schwarze ist ja das Modell 2008!! Und meine Wippe geht überhaupt nicht an!!  Ich habe auch das Modell 2008, aber mit 2007 lackierung 

Da mußt Du Dich verschaut haben!

Gruß da FRANZZ


----------



## buja (4. September 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Serwas,
> 
> Danke wegen der Antworten!!!
> 
> ...



Ich hab nur die Erfahrung meiner Kumpels weitergegeben, von denen würde keiner mehr den NN fahren. BB's sind für mich der beste Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht und Grip. Und richtig breit sind die auch, da sieht man nicht mal einen Unterschied zum 2,6"-Al Mighty

Ja der dumme Kommentar mit dem Jeep kommt wohl vom Radl-Entzug. Muß mir wohl noch ein Zweitrad zulegen, mehr Richtung Freeride. Dann passiert mir sowas nimma.

Gut wenn du das Problem mit der Wippe nicht hast, auf der Messe hat's aber so ausgesehen als wäre der Hinterbau der gleiche wie bei mir. Den neuen hab ich ja auch schon gesehen, bei dem waren die inneren (zum Reifen zeigenden) Schweißnähte abgeschliffen. Die Kollision passiert nämlich genau an der Stelle, zwischen Wippe und Schweißnaht.


----------



## Fernal (4. September 2007)

Das Fritzz auf der cube site hat ja schon die Schwinge die Funktioniert, bei der die Schwinge entlang der Umlenkwippe diese Aussparung hat. Die Version mit den Verwschliffenen Schweißnäten habe ich zurzeit selbst und da schlägt es dann an 2 Stellen an. Mein Händler meinte das Cube zulange Dämpfer bekommen hat und sie jetzt den Federhub vom Dämpfer kürzen wollen, was für ***** . Ich bin daher immernoch am hoffen das ich so eine Ausgefräste Schwinge bekomme ansonsten gehts Fritzz zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRANZZ (6. September 2007)

@ Fernal

Kannst Du mal ein Foto von den verschliffenen Schweißnähten reinstellen?

Welche Innenlagerbreite und Hinterbaubreite hast Du? 

Gruss

das FRANZZ


----------



## Fernal (6. September 2007)

Ich hab noch die 150er Hinterbaubreite. Zu Bildern, in meinem Album sind 2, da sieht man aber nicht Soviel, müßte da mal nen neues machen.


----------



## FRANZZ (7. September 2007)

@ Fernal

Hmmmmmm. Ich dachte das war nur bei den Modellen von 2006.

Aber wenn Du einen neuen Hinterbau bekommst ist es fraglich ob der Neue (135mm) mit Deinem Tretlager (denke mal 83mm) zusammen passt! Wegen der Kettenlinie!!!!!!!!!
Neue Wippen brauchst dann evtl aber auch.

Dein Händler sollte das dann auf alle Fälle mit dem Technicsupport von Cube abklären.

Ich habe mir jetzt die 2008 XT Kurbel montiert!  515 gramm gespart!!!!!!
Weil für was braucht ein Endurofreerider eine Downhill Kurbel!

Gruss 

Da FRANZZ


----------



## Maxximum (11. September 2007)

hi
ich würde mir nun gerne ein fritzz 2008 bestellen da ich vom letzten model leider keines mehr erwischt habe im februar.

nun würde ich gerne wisse welche größe ihr empfehlt bei 180cm körpergröße und normaler beinlänge.


ich möchte das bike gerne als tourenfreerider benutzen und auch ab und zu im bilpark einsetzen. ich mag eigentlich eher kleine bike und schwanke daher zwischen 16 und 18 zoll. 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.

besonders wende ich mich an bonzai der ja ein ähnliches einsatzgebiet hat wie ich.

danke schonmal im voraus.
maXximum


----------



## FRANZZ (11. September 2007)

@ Maxximun

Ich würde Dir zu einem 18" raten! 

Ich fahre einen 18" bei 183cm!!! Und die Sattelstütze ist bei rauffahren an der max. Grenze!

Und um "runterfahren" kannst Du diese immer noch weit genug versenken!!!

Gruss

Da FRANZZ


----------



## Trumpf (11. September 2007)

Ich würde dir auch zu 18" raten.
Ich bin 177cm und fahr das 2006er Fritzz in 16".
Ich bin jetzt knapp 5000 Km damit gefahren und wenn ich plötzlich noch ein cm größer wär würd ich es sofort in ein 18" umtauschen.


----------



## Maxximum (13. September 2007)

so ich hab jetz gestern das fritzz the one in 18'' bestellt.
liefertermin ist aber erst november  
aber DA MUSS ICH JETZ DURCH!!!!!!!!
ich hoffe da is es dann aber auch da.


----------



## flori828 (13. September 2007)

maxx schrieb:
			
		

> liefertermin ist aber erst november



Hehehehe....verkauf dein Bike nicht vor März   

Gruß


----------



## Maxximum (14. September 2007)

ich verkaufe mein anderes bike nicht^^
schongarnicht bevor ich das fritzz habe. aber bikes kann man eh nie genug haben 
ich denk aber nicht dass es so lange dauert weil ich ja doch relativ früh dran war mit bestellen.
naja mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerrit981 (19. September 2007)

Moin Zusammen,

von mir auch mal ein kleines Update.

Die 2-Step war auch "defekt", habe jetzt vom schweizer RockShox Importeur das 2008er und hoffentlich ordentlich überarbeitete Dingens  bekommen.

Das mit den NN und BB kann ich bestätigen.
Absolut kein halt, da brauchse Golfschuhe, aber bei meinem miserablen Trainingszustnd freue ich mich über jedes Gramm.
Trotzdem Bettys drauf.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## FRANZZ (4. Oktober 2007)

Serwas FRITZZER,

war gestern mal wieder fritzzen................. 

War wirklich wieder mal GEIL. 

Gruß 

Da FRANZZ


----------



## Fritzz 07 (9. Oktober 2007)

mal eine Frage ... zum Steuersatz im Fritzz ... 


Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ... aber orginal ist doch ein FSA Orbit Z 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Reduzierung drin oder ??? 

Kann man den Steuersatz gegen einen 1.5 Satz tauschen und somit einen 1.5 Gabelschaft fahren ??? 

Wenn ja welchen Steuersatz benötigt man dafür ... da der Rahmen, für nicht so tiefe Lagerschalen vorgesehen ist ? 


Mfg Rene


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Oktober 2007)

hallo fritzzer, 
bin durch dauerndes stereo-fahren so langsam auf den geschmack nach mehr federweg und heftigeren sachen gekommen 

 daher stell ich mir grad die frage, was mit dem fritzz alles so machbar ist ?oder halt auch nicht 

 bikepark ja/nein, sprünge ja, aber wie hoch usw. 

 das stereo hat ja auch 130/140 mm federweg (vorn/hinten). bringen die zusätzlichen mm zum fritzz soviel ? 

 und reicht vorne ne 160mm gabel, oder habt ihr euch dort eine mit 180mm federweg eingebaut 

 würde mich über eure antworten freuen 
v.g. hoerman


----------



## Datonate (17. Oktober 2007)

Der Frage steht ich auch gerade gegenüber. Aber ich bin fast dabei, mir ein Scott Ransom 30 zuzulegen...


----------



## szamarmadar (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage ...
Nachdem mein flying circus nun kaputt ist und meine Freundin möchte, dass ich nur 1 Bike hab (Platz usw.),möchte ich mir auch n Fritzz kaufen.

Also ich würde gern wissen, ob an dem Rahmen ne ISCG-Aufnahme dran is?


Mit viel Glück brauch ich dann auch nich sooo lange warten, weil ich nur den Rahmen will....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (17. Oktober 2007)

an dem rahmen is kein iscg aufnahme soweit ich weiß.
ich wart grad auf meins^^


----------



## Fritzz 07 (17. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo fritzzer,
> bin durch dauerndes stereo-fahren so langsam auf den geschmack nach mehr federweg und heftigeren sachen gekommen
> 
> daher stell ich mir grad die frage, was mit dem fritzz alles so machbar ist ?oder halt auch nicht
> ...




Hi ... also mit dem Fritzz kannst du es schon ordentlich krachen lassen ... 

Sprünge klar ... wie hoch ?   denke das kommt auch auf deine Erfahrung und können an ... man kann auch einen sehr hohen Sprung weich landen ... 


es ist gut belastbar und hält was die Optik verspricht ... schau nur mal das massive Steuerrohr an ...  

Zum Federweg ... 160mm ist ordentlich und im vergleich zum Stereo, ist nicht nur mehr Federweg,  sondern auch eine andere Geometrie im Spiel ! 

Federweg vorne solte man mit 160mm gut auskommen ...   

Des weiteren ist das Fritzz auch positiv Tourentauglich ... 

Allerdings ist das Fritzz kein Dh Bike ...  ist zwar handlich ... aber auch weicher und hat kleinere Lager !!! 


Mfg


----------



## szamarmadar (17. Oktober 2007)

ähm...danke     noch ne Frage an Fritzz 07:

Gibts das Schutzblech an deinem Fritzz so zu kaufen oder isses selfmade?
schonmal danke im vorraus.


----------



## Datonate (17. Oktober 2007)

Das ist bei den Cube`s ab Werk dabei


----------



## Fritzz 07 (18. Oktober 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Das ist bei den Cube`s ab Werk dabei




Richtig ....       allerdings hat das Teil einen Nachteil ...   die Halterungen rechts und Links Brechen schnell ab und dann klapperts !


----------



## Fritzz 07 (18. Oktober 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Das ist bei den Cube`s ab Werk dabei




Richtig ....       allerdings hat das Teil einen Nachteil ...   die Halterungen rechts und Links Brechen schnell ab und dann klapperts !


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo fritzzer,
> bin durch dauerndes stereo-fahren so langsam auf den geschmack nach mehr federweg und heftigeren sachen gekommen
> 
> daher stell ich mir grad die frage, was mit dem fritzz alles so machbar ist ?oder halt auch nicht
> ...


 
hallo jungs, gibt's noch andere antworten ausser von fritzz 07 ?
 was ist alles möglich ?

mfg hoerman


----------



## ren` (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich habe evtl ein Cube Fritzz 07, Größe S in Aussicht.
Bei der 07er Reihe gab es doch mal das Problem, dass die Schwinge aufschlägt, wenn man den Dämpfer komplett eindrückt. Wurde das in der 07er Reihe noch behoben oder erst in dier 08er? 
Ist dieses Problem überhaupt schwerwiegend, hat damit schon jemand Probleme gehabt?


----------



## FRANZZ (18. Oktober 2007)

@ ren`

Also wenn die Hinterbaubreite 135mm und die Innenlagerbreite 73mm hat, dann ist das schon ein 08 Rahmen mit 07 Lackierung.

Ist ist es bei meinem Fritzz, und da geht die Schwinge nicht mehr an.

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## ren` (18. Oktober 2007)

Oki, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene1973 (20. Oktober 2007)

Mal eine Frage an alle Fritzz Fahrer.

Nehme mal an das Ihr mit euerm Bike nicht nur abwärts fährt. Wie sind die kletter eigenschaften des Fritzz, so aus euren eingenen Erfahrungen?

Kann man damit auch Tourenfahren oder ist es nur für den absoluten Singletrail Fun geeignet.


----------



## FRANZZ (20. Oktober 2007)

@ rene1973

Wenn Du gute Beine hast kannst auch Touren fahren. 

Gruß 

da FRANZZ


----------



## ibislover (20. Oktober 2007)

hi,

fährt einer ein fritzzz in 20" bzw. weiß welcher fritzzer eines in dieser größe bewegt!?

über eine pm eines solchen besitzers oder von jdn. mit einem tipp auf einen solchen würde ich mich freuen.

danke und gruß


----------



## westcab (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Da es ja noch keinen 2008 Frizz Fred gibt, bekomme ich hier vllt auch eine Antwort.

Hab mir direkt nach der E-Bike das 2008 Frizz The One bestellt (mal schauen wann´s kommt ), und wollte mir eine verstellbare Sattelstütze zulegen.
Kennt jemand das Einbaumaß, 34,9 ist es ja anscheinend nicht mehr?

Greetz, Stefan


----------



## flori828 (21. Oktober 2007)

> und wollte mir eine verstellbare Sattelstütze zulegen



Hat das schon mal jemand probiert anstatt ner P6 eine "normale" Stattelstütze reinzumachen. Ich mein wg. dem "ungewöhnlichen" Winkel des Sitzrohrs muss der Sattel schon ziemlich derb nach vorne gekippt werden damit er gerade ist/leicht nach unten zeigt...oder täusch ich mich da???

Gruß


----------



## szamarmadar (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich hab mal ne gaaanz blöde Frage.

Ich würde gern wissen, was für eine HR-Nabe ins 08er passt. 
Auf der HP sieht man bei den Detailfotos nen Maxle-Schnellspanner, heisst das, dass da ne 12mm-Nabe reinkommt? 

danke schonmal für n paar antworten

cheers


----------



## deathtrap18 (23. Oktober 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Hat das schon mal jemand probiert anstatt ner P6 eine "normale" Stattelstütze reinzumachen. Ich mein wg. dem "ungewöhnlichen" Winkel des Sitzrohrs muss der Sattel schon ziemlich derb nach vorne gekippt werden damit er gerade ist/leicht nach unten zeigt...oder täusch ich mich da???
> 
> Gruß



Ich hab zwar kein Fritzz (will mir das 08er erst noch zulegen), aber ich vermute mal stark.. dass der Winkel ja nur mit voll-ausgefahrener Gabel so ist...

Wenn du dich nicht gerad den Hang runterstürzt oder steile Trails fährst,- sondern auf der Ebene fährst.. dann wirst du die Gabel wohl auf 130 mm absenken,. dann ist der Winkel auch nicht mehr so "zurückgelehnt"...

...vllt täusche ich mich da aber auch...


----------



## Fritzzle (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am one of the few owners of the Fritzz2007 in Holland and I'd like to know
if there are more people with problems regarding the thread for the maxle in the rear frame. 

For every ride I need to take the wheels out at least 2 times, just to get the bike in my car and to clean the bike afterwards.
Although I clean and grease (Molykote) the thread every time from the start, it seems to wear out quite fast:-(  Cube told me they never heard of this problem before and that they are willing to put in a helicoil under warranty.

Since the maxle is a relative harder material than the frame, I would think
an insert or something like that should have been used from the start. ( Just
like our "friends" RockShox did with the front maxle.)

Are there anymore Fritzz owners that recognize this problem ?


kind regards,

Fritzzle


----------



## ren` (21. November 2007)

Halloo, kann man an das Fritzz07 eigentlich ne Kettenführung befestigen? Da die Kettenstrebe auf der Kettenblattseite ziemlich weit nach unten gezogen ist, sieht das für mich etwas eng aus. Hat da schon einer Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (21. November 2007)

hi 
ich hatte vor ein paar wochen dieselbe frage und mein händler kennt einen mitarbeiter von cube der fährt der fritzz mit einer e13 drs die es auch mit e-type umwerfer aufnahme gibt.
bei dem passt da alles. die e13 kommt auch an mein fritzz wenn es denn endlich da ist.
andere kefüs passen anscheinend nicht weil durch den e-type schon alle spacer am innenlager entfernt sind denk ich jetz mal.
hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## ren` (21. November 2007)

Die ist doch aber nicht schaltbar, oder?


----------



## Maxximum (21. November 2007)

hi 
doch die dual ring security(DRS) ist sehr wohl schaltbar.
gibts auch extra für e-type umwerfer.
is halt teuer aber was will man machen.
du brauchst auf alle fälle die extra für e-type.
hier der link:  http://www.e13components.com/product_drs.html


----------



## ren` (21. November 2007)

Was ich da machen will? Mir einen günstigerern kaufen.

http://g-junkies.de/dreist.html


----------



## Maxximum (21. November 2007)

ok dass es die dreist auch für e-type umwerfer gibt wusste ich jetzt beispielsweise gar nicht^^
werd ich in erwägung ziehen. danke


----------



## ren` (21. November 2007)

Kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRANZZ (23. November 2007)

@ ren 

der passt auf alle Fälle nicht:

http://www.sram.com/en/truvativ/guidesandpedals/shiftguide/team.php

beim 73-135 Rahmen (später07er und 08)

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## ren` (23. November 2007)

Wie gesagt, ich bin ja mehr auf den Dreist aus.


----------



## aacho (23. November 2007)

Hi, glaube habe dich als richtige "Informant" für mich gefunden. 
Also, will jetzt mein ersten Fully kaufen und hab Auswahl: Rocky Mountain Slayer 50 `07 bei http://bikes.com/bikes/2007/SLAYER/slayer-50.aspx, Cube Fritz `07 http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20778, Bionicon Edison oder Superschattle bei http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=500&SID=1195819917_225500000000001f964a?

Würde mich freuen wenn du mir dabei helfen würdest.
Ah ja, Einsatzgebiet - allround (mehr Freeride). Aber die Hauptfrage ist die Qualität der Komponenten.

Danke!


----------



## ren` (23. November 2007)

Ich kann dir da keine hilfe geben. Dafür kenn ich mich mit den anderen Firmen zu schlecht aus. Das Rocky und das Edison gefallen mir nicht. 
Ich hab mit meinem Fritzz keine Probleme, bis auf die Dämpfer aufnahme an der Schwinge - da hats das Gewinde rausgedreht. Ich würde dir das Fritzz empfehlen, schon wegen dem geilen Style.


----------



## FRANZZ (23. November 2007)

@ aacho

Cooles FRITZZ, das 07er ist halt das Schönste.........

Aber:

die Hayes 9 ist keine gute Bremse, wie auch schon in div. Tests in den Zeitungen berichtet wurde....................

Ich sag nur Magura Louise 203-180!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShogunZ (23. November 2007)

Darf Euch meinen neuen "Special 08er" Rahmen vorstellen!
Für mich ist jetz schon Weihnachten!


----------



## Datonate (23. November 2007)

Zu Weihnachten? Wer schenkt dir denn so dermaßen teure Geschenke zu Weihnachten? Darf ich die Person auch mal haben?


----------



## ShogunZ (23. November 2007)

Ich glaub, du hast da was flasch verstanden! Ist kein Geschenk, war ein Garantiefall!
Freu mich nur wie ein kleines Kind an Weihnachten!


----------



## Datonate (23. November 2007)

Ahso  ok. 

Was hattest du vorher und warum ein Garatneifall?


----------



## ShogunZ (23. November 2007)

Vorher wars ein 2006er Fritzz, der aufgrund der Problem mit der Wippe auf Garantie getauscht wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snubnose (26. November 2007)

So an alle die ein Fritzz 06 haben und auch schäden an der Beschichtung haben ( sehen so aus wie kleine Risse ). War jetzt bei meinem Händler und das läuft unter garantie und gibt einen neuen Rahmen
Dann bin ich mal gespannt.



@ ShogunZ

Hi hab mal ein zwei fragen. Und zwar hast du jetzt ja denn 08 Rahmen bekommen  von Cube wegen einem Garntiefall. Und davor hast du ja das 06 Fritzz gefahren.

Ich bekomme jetzt auch denn 08 Rahmen wegen Lackschäden bei mir.
Den Rahmen bekomme ich klar umsonst aber für´s lager und Narbe muss/soll ich noch ca.200 drauf zahlen. 

Meine Frage halt, ob du auch die extra Teile zahlen musst ober das anders gelöst hast. So dann dank schon mal für ne Anwort


----------



## ibislover (26. November 2007)

snubnose schrieb:


> ... und Narbe muss/soll ich noch ca.200 drauf zahlen...


hat es dich wegen den lackschäden zerlegt wovon du eine Narbe bekommen hast für, die du jetzt noch 200 EUR zahlen musst!? etwa behandlungsgebühr!?


----------



## Maxximum (26. November 2007)

er meint nabe


----------



## ShogunZ (27. November 2007)

@snubnose: 

Hab mit meinem HÃ¤ndler dazu nichts ausgemacht.
An deiner Stelle wÃ¼rd ich mich nochmal mit meinem HÃ¤ndler Ã¼ber die 200â¬ unterhalten - wenn das der Preis fÃ¼r ein Innenlager und ne Hinterradnabe ist, wÃ¼rd ich nochmal handeln.

Hattest ja vorher auch die Diabolous Kurbel dran, oder?
Wechselst du nur das Innelager? Ich bin froh,dass ich die schwere Kurbel los bin - ist ein Ansporn, um die 14kg Grenze zu durchbrechen 

GruÃ Thomas


----------



## snubnose (27. November 2007)

@ ShogunZ

Ja genau hatte auch die Diabolous Kurbel dran. Wollt dann alles Wechseln.
Wie siehts bei dir mit der Nabe aus? Ich hab gedacht die haben bei 08 die geometrie so geändert, dass mann auch eine neue braucht im vergleich zum 06 Rahmen.
Cube meint halt das sie die extra Teile nicht zahlen würden. Halt nur den neuen Rahmen. Dann muss ich noch mal bei meinem Händler vorbeischauen.

Gruß Timo


----------



## ShogunZ (27. November 2007)

Ich ersetz natürlich auch mein komplettes Kurbelset inkl. Innenlager  - spar ich rund 450gr.!


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Dezember 2007)

welche erfahrungen habt ihr jetzt mit den kettenführungen gemacht. 
und welche habt ihr verbaut. die dreist oder andere . ?

macht mich mal schlauer 

danke hoerman


----------



## ren` (24. Dezember 2007)

Es passt leider nur(!) die E13 DRS ans Fritzz 

http://www.e13components.com/product_drs.html

Diese ist auch nur mit *zwei* Kettenblättern kombitabel. Sonst passt leider keine KeFü dran - hab ich schon be CUBE nachgefragt. 
Ich bau sie mir nicht dran, da ich auf keines meiner Kettenblätter verzichten will


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Dezember 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Es passt leider nur(!) die E13 DRS ans Fritzz
> 
> http://www.e13components.com/product_drs.html
> 
> ...



was ist denn das für´n schei.. ?
warum passen denn die anderen nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (24. Dezember 2007)

Werd mir selber ne schaltbare Kefü aus ner 3mm Carbonplatte basteln - mit E-Type Halter für den Umwerfer!
Wart nur noch auf meine neue Kurbel und dann geht's ans Ausprobieren!


----------



## ren` (24. Dezember 2007)

Wegen der weit nach unten gezogenen Kettenstrebe und - das denke ich mir - wegen dem E-Type-Umwerfer. Keine Ahnung ob dafür viel KeFüs hergestellt werden ...


----------



## ShogunZ (24. Dezember 2007)

Schaut mal, hier gibt's noch eine mit E-Type Halter!

Klick


----------



## ren` (24. Dezember 2007)

Der passt nicht ans Fritzz


----------



## ShogunZ (24. Dezember 2007)

Das musst du mir jetzt mal bitte erklären!


----------



## casiosv (24. Dezember 2007)

ne E 13 SRS passt auch... ^^ ich musste bloß etwas von der platte vom röllchen wegfeilen. 

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ren` (24. Dezember 2007)

casiosv schrieb:


> ne E 13 SRS passt auch... ^^ ich musste bloß etwas von der platte vom röllchen wegfeilen.
> 
> sven



Ja, damits schön polnisch aussieht  



ShogunZ schrieb:


> Das musst du mir jetzt mal bitte erklären!



Ein User aus dem Forum hat sich die für sein Fritzz bestellt. Als der Typ, der diese KeFü herstellt nach dem Rahmen gefragt hat, musste dieser leider mitteilen, dass die Dreist nicht ans Fritzz passt.


----------



## Bayer (25. Dezember 2007)

wollt nur mal mitteilen das ich aller vorraussicht in kürze auch ein glücklicher fritzz besitzer sein werde


----------



## Maxximum (25. Dezember 2007)

und dieser user den der ren da meint war ich und mir hat man bei g-junkies gesagt dass beim fritzz die kettenstrebe direkt hinter dem innelager zu weit nach unten gezogen sind und diese deswegen mit der kefü kollidiert.
mein kumpel kennt einen der bei cube arbeitet und der sagt dass bis jetzt nur die drs von e thirteen ans fritzz passt.

hoff geholfen zu haben

und mein fritzz ist immernoch ned da


----------



## casiosv (25. Dezember 2007)

Was soll denn da polnisch aussehen!? 
Der optische unterschied zu einer DRS ist ja wohl nich so groß!
Und ich kann dir versichern, das siehst du eh nich, was ich da weggefeilt hab.

Sven


----------



## frax061a (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
nach tagelanger Durchlesaktion bin ich geschockt. Ich wollte mir doch umbedingt im Frühjahr ein 08er Fritzz kaufen...  .

Hat schon jemand das 08er? Gehe mal nicht davon aus.  

Finde es fing net gut an, mit der Lyrik, nun wird die im 08er wieder verkauft??? 

Aber ok, ist ja net umbedingt die schuld von cube, kann trotzdem ein schönes Bike sein. ABER JETZT EIN HINTERBAU DER NOCH NICHTMAL RICHTIG FUNKTIONIERT???

Wollte mir das 08er bike mit der Lyrik kaufen, kann man sagen das es sich lohnt die 400 zu sparen oder sollte man es gleich richtig machen und die 3000 bezahlen?

1.Wäre cool wenn ein paar von euch dazu mal Stellung nehmen?
2. Schon jemand ein 08er gefahren,gesehen,davon gehört das es jemand gesehen hat ?

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten  

p.s.: Warum gibt es noch kein Fritzz 08er Thema???


----------



## kiteflame (27. Dezember 2007)

hai,
hab das 07er fritzz damals als rahmenkit gekauft... leider auch die 2-step lyrik.
nach nem haufen stress habe ich sie gegen eine ausgezeichnet funktionierende eta 66 mit stahlfedern getauscht. die geometrie leidet bei 2cm mehr nicht. (lyrik 160mm, 66 180mm) allerdings ist der hinterbau luftdämpfer ,glaub von manitu, nicht ganz dicht. sackt innerhalb einer woche von 150 auf 100 psi ab. soviel zum luftkram.
ride on


----------



## HomerJ (27. Dezember 2007)

@ kiteflame
ist das Schrader-Ventil unter der Abdeckkappe des Dämpfers fest? Meins war lose! Mit gefixtem Ventil hält der Dämpfer den Druck auch wieder.
FlowOn


----------



## kiteflame (28. Dezember 2007)

@ HomerJ
hai,
mhh grad kontrolliert, ist fest und der spucke-test ist auch negativ. naja 50psi in einer woche (wenn das überhaupt sooo feststellbar ist). never more first series.

gravierende unterschiede zwischen dem fritzz 07 zum 08 gibts nicht oder? nur so für die statistik. 

ride on


----------



## Maxximum (28. Dezember 2007)

die rahmen sind soweit ich weiß identisch zum 07er

nur die teile haben sich geändert. freu mich schon wenn mein fritzz da ist.
hab aber gleich die fox genommen weil ich auf den stress mit der lyrik keinen bock hatte.


----------



## Fernal (29. Dezember 2007)

zum 07er Rahmen hat sich die Tretlager und die Hinterbaubreite geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (29. Dezember 2007)

ok das hab ich jetz mal außer acht gelassen du hast recht.
aber das mit dem neuen tretlager find ich eh wesentlich besser, da sich so auch normale (relativ leichte) kurbeln ohne probleme installiern lassen.


----------



## freeyourmind (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo, Ich habe ein problem mit meinem fritzz aus 2007. ich wollte jetzt  ne Lyrik Gabel einbauen mit 1 1/8 schaft. Hatte vorher auch ne bomber  mit 1 1/8 Schaft. Allerdings sieht das bei der lyrik jetzt so aus wie  auf dem foto http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/930808  .  Der schaft past nicht ohne gewalt unten in de steuersatz, o,5 cm  bleiben unten rausgucken. Habe mal nachgemessen und gemerkt das der  schaft unten etwa 1 bis 1,5 mm breiter ist als oben. Laut verkäufer ist  es kein tapered. Sieht auch nicht so aus. Aber trotzden sind das die  milimeter die machen das es nicht passt. Kann mir bitte, bitte jemand  helfen ich bin echt genervt von diesen unvorhersehbaren problemen. Ich  will biken!!!


----------



## Cuberius (9. Juli 2011)

freeyourmind schrieb:


> Hallo, Ich habe ein problem mit meinem fritzz aus 2007. ich wollte jetzt  ne Lyrik Gabel einbauen mit 1 1/8 schaft. Hatte vorher auch ne bomber  mit 1 1/8 Schaft. Allerdings sieht das bei der lyrik jetzt so aus wie  auf dem foto http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/930808  .  Der schaft past nicht ohne gewalt unten in de steuersatz, o,5 cm  bleiben unten rausgucken. Habe mal nachgemessen und gemerkt das der  schaft unten etwa 1 bis 1,5 mm breiter ist als oben. Laut verkäufer ist  es kein tapered. Sieht auch nicht so aus. Aber trotzden sind das die  milimeter die machen das es nicht passt. Kann mir bitte, bitte jemand  helfen ich bin echt genervt von diesen unvorhersehbaren problemen. Ich  will biken!!!



Kann es sein, dass du den Konusring einfach nur richtig draufschlagen muss? Sieht ganz danach aus, als wenn der nicht richtig sitzt. 1 1/8"-Gabel sind am Schaft unten dicker, damit der Konusring richtig sitz.


----------



## Woodracer0815 (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle Fritzz Fahrer.
Habe mir einen 2007er Rahmen gekauft. Nun stellt sich die Frage, welche Gabel soll verbaut werden. Zur Auswahl stehen Sektor Coil mit 150mm und eine Durolux mit 160mm. Ist die Einbauhöhe von 535mm der Sektor event. zu wenig oder könnte es passen? Welche Kurbel gibt es mit 83er Einbaubreite und was für Laufradsätze könnt ihr mit einer 150er Einbaubreite empfehlen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen??????????

Gruß Woodracer0815


----------

